#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-18
<obruT> SilverSpace ! dodobas !
<dodobas> obruT: FU
<obruT> dodobas: jel mapiras ti stogod na osm ? :)
<obruT> imam tracklog kroz uncharted teritory :)
<dodobas> pa... tu i tamo
<dodobas> lijepo... registriraj se... uplodaj...
<obruT> i znam di je asfalt, a gdje faking makadam
<obruT> nabijem mireo na kitu
<dodobas> ili trebas neki tutorial ? :)
<obruT> mislim da necu trebat tutorial, mozda budem imao tu i tamo koje pitanje :)
<obruT> ak mi se bude dalo to radit uopce
<dodobas> e hebemu...
<dodobas> onda mi posalji logove...
<dodobas> ili, ako bas nemas vremena...
<dodobas> posalji logove na mailing listu.... 'ja nemam vremena, bla bla....'
<MmikeDOMA> `Kaj se i to moze?
<MmikeDOMA> bez ovog prvog
 * Mmike danas nema vode doma :/
<dodobas> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> jedva curi
<Mmike> gledam bas jel' neka redukcija pocela, ili samo, eto, nemam vode
<obruT> sto ce ti voda, za pit se ionako koristi piva, a za pranje... pa nije subota :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> recimo, dobro dodje voda za skuhat kavu :)
<dodobas> coffee2go ? :)
<Mmike> Kaj brijete, kol'ko ce danas przit jako?
<Mmike> dodobas, dok si trosio django + postgres, jel' si imao kad bedove sa SAVEPOINTovima?
<dodobas> Mmike: nisam radio s 'long transactions'
<Mmike> to se tak zove?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> thnx
<dodobas> valjda :D
<Mmike> pazi molim te ovo
<Mmike> SELECT COUNT(*) FROM "rev_history_revhistoryitem" INNER JOIN "reversion_version" ON ("rev_history_revhistoryitem"."version_id" = "reversion_version"."id") WHERE ("rev_history_revhistoryitem"."created_by_id" = 10 AND "reversion_version"."content_type_id" = 49 AND "reversion_version"."object_id" IN (E'383', E'122', E'893', E'891', E'892', E'1451', E'1699', E'1700', E'1070', E'1071', E'1836', E'1170', E'1169', E'1069', E'1116', E'1177'
<Mmike> , E'1112', E'866', E'1185', E'1466', E'1181', E'1531', E'1690', E'1689', E'1694', ...
<Mmike> s tim da tih E'1118' "parametara" ima oko 31 tisucu
<Mmike> i sam query ima oko 110K
<Mmike> jos traje iznenadjujuce malo, oko 3 i pol sekunde
<dodobas> Mmike: nemogu smjesti taj query u neki kontekst... osim glupe statistike ?
<Mmike> Neznam. Ne placaju me (jos) dovoljno da i po aplikaciji idem kopat
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da se to pokazuje u nekom popisu necega
<Mmike> pa svaki redak ima koliko puta je nesto
<Mmike> jer takav query kad se pojavi, onda ih se pojavi oko 100-200, jedan iza drugoga
<Mmike> i uvijek su tako grupirani
<Mmike> i zakuca se prvo python proces a onda postgres proces
<dodobas> to je los model :D
<dodobas> ja bih takve stvari vodio rucno... jer drugacije ne moze
<dodobas> ili po updateu... ili vrtio neku skriptu koja bi to azurrala
<Mmike> Pa da, mislim. Ti IDjevi, morao ih je od nekud iscupat
<Mmike> I sigurno ima query prije koji ih pobaca sve van (ili vise kverija), i onda od toga slozi ovaj mastodont.
<dodobas> da neki... ili korisnik ili projekt... nesto
 * jelly dodaje E'330' Mmikeu u hranu
<Mmike> jelly, jel' ti jos odrzavas povremeno fly?
<jelly> Mmike: uglavnom se Walter njim bavi
<Mmike> jelly, apt-get install ncdu munin munin-node :)
<Mmike> wooooooooooo
<Mmike> dosla voda!
<Mmike> odo se tusnit
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi sredio imap
<obruT> ma sve je slozeno, samo ga ja ne znam koristit
<obruT> nisam se previse zajebavao, odustao...
<Mmike> obruT, kak' to mislis, neznas ga koristit?
<obruT> pa ne znam obrisat mail npr
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> to je malo debilnije zvucalo nego da si rekao 'neznam rebootat racunalo, npr'
<igustin> :D
<obruT> pa ono, kliknem na mail, "delete" i on se pojavi kad ponovo pokrenem klijent
<obruT> osjecam se s evolutionom i imap-om ko debil
<obruT> mislio kao to na brzinu slozit starom doma, al ocito nije bas nekak user-friendly
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> meni to radi izvrsno
<Mmike> doduse, evolution je spor, pa koristim thunberdbird
<Mmike> al' isti kufer
<obruT> ne kuzim ni ja, meni ne radi
<Mmike> doduse, namjesti 'expunge on delete'
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> jer kad kazes 'delete'
<Mmike> onda je samo mail flagiran kao 'deleted'
<Mmike> a mosh rec klijentu kaj da napravi, meni ga, recimo, movne u trash
<Mmike> i onda kad gasim mail klijent mi obrise cijeli trash
<Mmike> a mosh namjestit da ti trash stoji par dana, pa da se brise samo starije-od
<Mmike> i tak
<obruT> bas to me i muci, tako sam i pretpostavio, ali pogledao sam po svim opcijama, nigdje nisam nasao nesto sto bi ukljucilo nesto poput "delete mails on server" ...
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<Mmike> thunderbird ima: When I delete a message: a) Move it to this folder: (pa imas popis foldera i biras), b) Just mark it as deleted, c) remove it immediatley 
<Mmike> fakat, u evolutionu nemrem nac
<Mmike> ima samo 'expunge older than: ...'
<lulz87> Mmike: imas kakav tobar tutorial / knjigu za ucenje pythona, cuo sam da programiras u njemu
<dodobas> lulz87: a sto znas sad?
<Mmike> lulz87, dodobas je bolji :)
<lulz87> nista, znaci kreno bi od pocetka
<Mmike> pa jel' programiras i u cemu?
<dodobas> nikad nisi programirao ? il i?
<obruT> jesi ikad programirao ?
<obruT> nikad nisam programirao ?
<obruT> a jel bi htio programirat ?
<obruT> svaki dan bi programiro !
<lulz87> nisam nikad programiro
<lulz87> nija valjda prezahtjevan python
<obruT> a jel znas ti da nam kazes sto je to for petlja ? :)
<dodobas> onda http://scratch.mit.edu/
<dodobas> pa kad se pohvalis sa suepr stvarima koje si napravio...
<dodobas> mozes dalje krenuti
<lulz87> aj, programiro sam u srednjoj u delphiju :)
<obruT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SN5q2OaCNg
<lulz87> ma sta je ovaj scratch :) ko da programiram slikovnicu
<dodobas> to je za one koji bi htijeli 'progamirati'
<dodobas> a ucili su deplhi u srednjoj skoli... super stvar
<lulz87> zelis rec, ako nemam iskustva da nemam sanse nauciti python?
<dodobas> ma ne...
<dodobas> nego kreni od osnovnih koncepata
<dodobas> onda kasnije to sto si radio u scratchu probas napraviti u pythonu
<dodobas> ili barem dijelove toga sto si napravio
<Mmike> http://scratch.mit.edu/projects/tobymacfan/1910528
<Mmike> srceti strgam
<Mmike> pa sta me namami
<dodobas> 172 :D
<Mmike> 168!
<Mmike> sprtlju ti sprckam! :)
<dodobas> hehe
<Mmike> dodobas, di tamo otvorim/pocnem raditi novi projekt?
<dodobas> pa imas klijent za vecinu Os-ova
<dodobas> onda, ako se dobro sjecam, imas upload
<Mmike> ok, a di ga downloadiram?
<dodobas> apt-getuša ?
<Mmike> jel?
<lulz87> prije nego sta krenem ucit to sve, zanima me kako stoji python sa programiranjem web aplikacije, znaci napisem program, dali je moguce to sve povezat sa apacheom?
<dodobas> uh da...
<dodobas> na mnogo puno više načina :D
<Mmike> btw, dodobas, jesi vidio opalang?
<dodobas> nesto.. ali nije mi zanimljivo
<Mmike> mene ona 'cloud' brija interesira, al' nikako da nadjem vremena poigrati se
<dodobas> a mislim, SaaS
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> pises kod za opa-platformu
<Mmike> i on se vrti u 'tamo nekom cloudu'
<Mmike> a cloud-nodeove sam slazes od tih opa pizdarija koje downloadiras
<Mmike> jedino sto pises u ocamlu :)
<jelly> opa!
<jelly> Mmike: a kaj ce ti munin na flyu
<Mmike> jelly, pa bilo bi zgodno :)
<jelly> za sto?
<Mmike> pa za trending?
<Mmike> kol'ko ljudi je kad ulogirano
<Mmike> kol'ko se kad CPUa memorije trosi
<Mmike> i tak to sv
<Mmike> sve
<Mmike> ne?
<lulz87> dodobas: evo, napravio igricu u onom scratchu :)
<lulz87> i sad da to prebacim na python, gdje da procitam tutoriale? :D
<dodobas> na internetu :D
<lulz87> ima neki noob handbook, ili da citam sve kaj stignem, nest dobro za pocetnike
<dodobas> imas learn python the hard way
<dodobas> imas thinking like a computer scientist in python
<dodobas> imas dive into python
<lulz87> ok thx, nego jos jedna stvar, recimo napravim program i sve, se moze onda to bez problema konvertirat da program radi na windowsima
<dodobas> ovisi....
<lulz87> znaci, da svaki use moze pokrenut .exe i da mu radi program
<dodobas> nema exe, tammnit
<dodobas> python je interpreterski jezik
<dodobas> koji se vrti na VMu, recimo
<dodobas> postoji nesto sto moze napraviti 'exe' ali ...
<Mmike> nisam znao za ovaj learnpythonthehardway
<dodobas> ma to je ono...
<dodobas> nije lose... ali
<lulz87> kad kazes interpreterski jezik, to znaci da on direktno izvrsava, nije potrebno kompajliranje?
<Mmike> meni za sad bio najodlicniji diveintopython
<Mmike> a od svih ovih 'for dummies' knjiga nit jedna nije uspjela
<Mmike> lulz87, tako nekako, jest
<Mmike> slicno k'o php
<Mmike> ili perl
<lulz87> aha, super mi stvar ako se moze to nekako spojiti sa apacheom
<dodobas> wee, stavili mi video online http://is.gd/hHw2Tx
<Mmike> lulz87, preko nekoliko nacina
<jelly> lulz87: da, moze se napraviti jedan .exe ako ti treba za distribuciju
<Mmike> dodobas, nece :/
<SilverSpace> ni meni
<dodobas> hebemu kako meni radi...
<Mmike> oce u ffoxu
<dodobas> hebo vas chomium....smece od browersa koje namece svoje standardrs
<jelly> svoje?
<Mmike> dodobas, jedini browser koji slijedi standarde kako spada
<dodobas> yeah yeah...
<jelly> za razliku od dugorocne prakse uspjelih browsera koji su radili samo po standardima?
<dodobas> a eto...
<SilverSpace> vuce se ko puz
<Mmike> dodobas, nelose, nelose :)
<dodobas> hmm...
<dodobas> vec sam cuo to... iako meni radi normalno
<dodobas> meni na faksu je normalno radilo...
<dodobas> tj. normalno radi
<SilverSpace> uh ne mogu pogledat steka previse
<Mmike> jor inglis iz a bit raf, end ju spik ej bit tu fast
<Mmike> But very informative, dodobas ! 
<dodobas> jes i knov
<dodobas> ic not lajk i spik engliš evri day, ju knov
<obruT> zasto pricate madjarski ?
<dodobas> obruT: zato sto je konferencija bila u becu
<Mmike> a znamo da su madjari slizani s becanima jos od habsburgovaca
<Mmike> dodobas, kul :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ful je zanimljivo to kaj radis :)
<dodobas> ah, jos da imam vremena...
<Mmike> a jbg
<Mmike> to tak
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGrXUsy-1TY
<ivoks> steta sto muzika jos nije postavljena... cekam vec satima
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> nije mi cooler taj koji proizvodi buku
<Mmike> nego napajanje
<Mmike> izgleda da ovaj proc puno jace sishe napajanje
<ivoks> auto gotov! :)
<Mmike> ivoks, :)
<ivoks> sad samo treba otici po njega... nekako :)
<Mmike> bicikl? :)
<Mmike> Ivoks, idem ovaj vikend, nadolazeci, vjerojatno u Tribunj! Pa ak ces za pivkana nekog bit tamo naokolo....
<ivoks> moze
<Mmike> glupi android
<Mmike> posaljem nekome .vcf
<Mmike> i ovaj to prvo konvertira u MMS i onda posalje
<dodobas> eh, problema... gdje naci memoriju...
<dodobas> imam neki del T100 kojem bi se dalo gurnitu 8gb rama
<dodobas> umjesto dosadasnjih 2
<dodobas> ali to je opet dell, hoce li raditi memorija iz 'trgovine'
<dodobas> ili mu trebaju neki posebni chipovi
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sokolovac--strasan-sudar-kombija-i-kamiona/959949/?foto=10
<Mmike> brate mili, ovo je gadno bilo
<Mmike> dodobas, vjerojatno nece
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> a koja mem ide gore?
<dodobas> gotovo sam siguranda nije ecc ,jer je to bio najejefiniji sever koji se mogao kupiti
<dodobas> ddr2 5300
<dodobas> odnosno, PC-5300
<dodobas> zna neko kako saznati jel mem ECC
<Mmike> lshw?
<Mmike> dmidecote -t 16
<Mmike> ili -1t 17
<Mmike> neznam napamet
<dodobas> Error Correction Type: Multi-bit ECC, Error Information Handle: Not Provided
<dodobas> e sad, znam da podrzava ali... sto je ubaceno
<Mmike> dmidecote?
<dodobas> Mmike: to je izbacilo sa 16
<Mmike> probaj i 17
<Mmike> mozda nesto mudrije veli
<dodobas> http://pastie.org/2231547
<dodobas> e sad...
<dodobas> upiknut je jedan kaks
<dodobas> *keks
<Mmike> Manufacturer: CE00000000000000
<Mmike>   Serial Number: 8696E50E
<Mmike>   Asset Tag: 020935
<Mmike>   Part Number: M3 91T5663QZ3-CF7
<Mmike> mozda google zna nesto vise? :)
<dodobas> ah.. ecc
<dodobas> to necu nigdje naci
<jelly> kak ne bi naso
<dodobas> 100€ za 4Gb
<dodobas> http://is.gd/WP1SCp
<dodobas> i jos pitanje hoce li raditi
<jelly> prvo nadji jel registered ili buffered ili oboje 
<jelly> onda pogledaj neke normalnije cijene na npr. memoryx.net
<jelly> onda nadji ekvivalent u nekom lokalnom ducanu
<dodobas> kako god se cini, bez otvaranja i prckanja po boisu nista..
<dodobas> *biosu
<jelly> http://search.memoryx.net/?catalog=memx&keywords=Dell+T100&x=23&y=17
<jelly> znaci kod njih dobis 2x2GB za 80 dolara
<jelly> plus jedno 20-30 postarine
<dodobas> za jednu od 2gb pise da je non-registred, za drugu nista
<jelly> i unutra ide 4x2GB, cini se
<dodobas> da
<Mmike> 110k transakcija u sekundi na glupom TPC-B benchmarku na postgresu
<Mmike> mysql = 30k transakcija u sekundi
<Mmike> na istom hardveru, naravno
<Mmike> to je maximum. Postgres nakon 130 konkuretnih konekcija pocne padati i ostaje na nekih 70-80k transakcija u sekundi, mysql nakon 200 konkurentnih konekcija rapidno pada
<Mmike> iako. kad pustim samo jednu konekciju da radi 2 minute, onda postgres ima 1200 transakcija u sekundi, dok ih mysql ima 2000
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Ahahah: "Pogrebno poduzece promijenilo ime, sad se zove: Zavrsni radovi u zdravstvu" :)
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> jelly: tnx for the info...
<dodobas> pretpostavljam da bi i obicna memorija mogla raditi
<jelly> brijem da bi neka random DDR2 400/533/800 radila
<jelly> ak je ECC
<dodobas> no ploca podrzava i non ecc
<ivoks> super je ovaj thunderbird
<ivoks> smrzne se pri pokretanju
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> a takav je dan
<dodobas> s vmware servera na kvm... skoro bezbolono
<jelly> s vmware servera na drugi vmware server, neprimjetno
<Mmike> s vboxa na drugi vbox, slicnio :)
<Mmike> jel' netko redis ozbiljnije mozda koristi?
<ivoks> koji frustrirajuci dan
<Mmike> kak je super sed
<Mmike> kak me ispizdjivao prije
<Mmike> kak sad nemrem bez njega :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj bilo?
<Mmike> jugo opet?
<ivoks> ma sve i nista
<ivoks> mozda je jugo krivo
<ivoks> hah
<Mmike> kak kombiniram 
<Mmike> npr
<ivoks> na zapadu je rak pluca u opadanju
<ivoks> sve se rijedje pojavljuje...
<Mmike> imam: sed -e '/nesto/ s/^/#/' file
<ivoks> to je cisti dokaz da su cigarete jedan od uzrocnika
<Mmike> i to ce mi zakomentirati sve linije koje imaju 'nesto' u sebi
<Mmike> kak da dodam da im zakomentira ako imaju 'nesto' i 'drugo'? znam da mogu dvaput -e metnit
<Mmike> al' jel' ima bolja fora?
<Mmike> ivoks, blah, pa to se znalo decenijama :)
<ivoks> /nesto.drugo/?
<ivoks> tj., .*
<Mmike> upravo mi faca na #sed objasnila: '/nesto\|drugo/'
<ivoks> a tebi treba i ili ili
<ivoks> jer si rekao i
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tipicno :)
<Mmike> ili, ne i :)
<ivoks> ahahahahahaha
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hknVoAoyy-k
<ivoks> predobro!
<Mmike> hahahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> moram opet poslusati :)
<ivoks> the bus can swim :)
<Mmike> ja slusam na repeat od kad si stavio :);
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> http://www.powamusic.com/tshirts.html
<jelly-home> a nije "da bus can't swim"?
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> bus can swim
<ivoks> belive it or not
<jelly-home> hmm
<ivoks> bus can swim :D
<jelly-home> sve je to ok dok ne dobiju signal 10
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kad imam proxy namjesten u browseru
<Mmike> tko radi name resolving, moj browser (tj, moj komp) ili proxy ?
<Mmike> cini se da proxy
<SilverSpace> stize ivooooo
<SilverSpace> :)
<CrazyLemon> jel tko editirao gpx fajlove na linuxu?  postoji li neki editor?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: Viking je ok ali moras novu verziju kompajlirati jer je stara u repozitoriju
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace probao sam viking iz repozitorija..al nema mape ispoda..samo kaže GPS put
<CrazyLemon> al to meni ne koristi puno..ja bi editirao put po karti/mapi
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> ima mapu 
<CrazyLemon> jel koristi google maps kao map source?
<SilverSpace> preporucam ti http://www.bikemap.net/
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: cek da vidim za google
<CrazyLemon> uu odlično.. hvala
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace nemoj gledat..ovaj bikemap je ono što sam tražio
<CrazyLemon> tnx :)
<CrazyLemon> a i ima hrpu staza več unutra..više nego odlično :D
<SilverSpace> mozes i editirati
<SilverSpace> i opet taj gpx skinuti
<SilverSpace> viking ima samo bing podlogu nema google :(
<SilverSpace> ima tu i mojih par gpx:a
<CrazyLemon> ma super je..tako nešto sam tražio dugo vremena :)
<SilverSpace> da ok je ovo 
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: imas jos i ovaj http://www.gpsies.com
<SilverSpace> mada je meni bolji http://www.bikemap.net
<CrazyLemon> uf bikemap je odličan
<CrazyLemon> drag&drop radi ko iz topa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj to planiras
<CrazyLemon> ma jedan krači put..prešli smo sve ove znane lokacije pa sad planiram jedan put po selima :)
<SilverSpace> bike
<CrazyLemon> jp
<SilverSpace> ja bas radim plan za sutra ujutro ako ne bu kise :)
<CrazyLemon> koliko km planiraš?
<SilverSpace> cca 40km
<SilverSpace> ravnicarske vjerojatno
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: ja si inace ovdje radim rutu http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx
<CrazyLemon> tako nešto i ja planiram..samo da če bit ovdje i koje brdašce :)
<CrazyLemon> razlika negdje 450m
<rsedak> Mmike PING :-)
<rsedak> MmikeT_: PING :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-19
<ivoks> nobody canna cross it
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> misija mi je desifrirati sto lik govori :)
<ivoks> just a fisherman and a physical man?
<ivoks> only who can manage the water
<ivoks> we around to help
<ivoks> we around to help them over
<ivoks> we are locked away in wilderness
<ivoks> nobody canna cross it!
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> hm... mogao bi poceti diplomski pisati
<ivoks> fak, moram do sibenika prvo
<obruT> sibenik sux
<Mmike> ja sam 3put bio
<Mmike> lijep je onaj stari dio grada
<Mmike> guba fotke
<ivoks> sibenik je sve ljepsi i ljepsi
<obruT> ja nisam nikad bio pa zato sux :) samo sam prosao kraj, ali nazalost nikad navratio...
<ivoks> riva i stari dio su lijepo sredjeni i odrzavani
<ivoks> a ona stara tvornica je vec uklonjena; sada je to lijepi komad zemlje na super lokaciji
<ivoks> tamo se mogu cuda napraviti
<obruT> recimo ruski hoteli
<ivoks> jos da se TLM nekako preseli...
<ivoks> hoteli ili nesto drugo, ne znam... ne znam fali li sibeniku smjestajnih kapaciteta
<ivoks> od stare vojarne rade mjesto za tulumarenje (terraneo festival je primjer)
<ivoks> sredjuju tvrdjavu sv. nikole
<ivoks> nije mi jasno zasto se nitko toga nije sjetio u zadnjih 200 godina. ta tvrdjava je unikat u europi
<ivoks> http://www.brija.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/tvrdavaSv-Nikola.jpg
<ivoks> sibenski most je renoviran... sad izgleda ko most :)
<ivoks> idem do hg spota u sibenik
<ivoks> kako to tuzno zvuci :D
<ivoks> hm... 'linija biranog broja je u kvaru'
<ivoks> a nis... moram ici jer mi je ostalo jos 500MB na ovom disku
<Mmike> gdje da kupim cooler za Nvidiju 8800GTS
<Mmike> draco, di si sad kad te covjek zeli
<Mmike> kaj bi?
<Mmike> aha, umro gradjevinski
<Mmike> FrontThreag Management Gateway
<Mmike> Microsoftov
<Mmike> jel' netko ima iskustva s time?
<budz0r> "11:02:05 <Mmike> aha, umro gradjevinski" bas ja htio rec :)
<Mmike> http://thebuild.com/blog/2009/11/07/django-postgresql-and-autocommit/
<Mmike> BLJ!
<lulz87> Mmike: kad je pozeljno koristiti taj django i koje su njegove prednosti?
<Mmike> lulz87, nikad :)
<Mmike> salim se
<Mmike> pa neznam, eto
<Mmike> ja ga ne volim
<Mmike> al' ljudi ga vole
<Mmike> prouci dokumentaciju pa vidi
<Mmike> olaksava razvoj web aplikacija
<ivoks> nobody canna cross it!
<lulz87> za 10 godina cu valjda napisat prvi web aplikaciju ako krenem ucit python :D
<lulz87> *prvu
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> zasto?
<Mmike> pa python naucis u 3 dana
<Mmike> oo-paradigme naucis u mjesec dana ako radis svaki dan sat-dva
<Mmike> i nakon toga vozi
<Mmike> poanta je da radis cesto
<Mmike> jer ces najbolje nauciti na svojim greskama
<Mmike> i idijotarijama koje si osmislio
<ivoks> oo paradigmu naucis odmah
<Mmike> pa ne bas ,treba ti vremena za poloviti neke stvari
<Mmike> mislim, lako naucis sto klasa, sto metoda
<Mmike> al' kad ces sto di i zasto
<Mmike> pa neke osnovne patterne i to
<Mmike> treba malcice vremena
<Mmike> al' vjezba vjezba, i vidi cuda
<Mmike> ivoks, nego
<Mmike> jel' znas kako apachejevom error logu reci da logira i GET/POST requeste koji su napravili error?
<obruT> lulz87: django je zgodan ako trebas na brzinu slozit "relativno jednostavanu" web aplikaciju pogotovo ako je rijec o tipicnoj aplikaciji koja treba omoguciti pregled i unos stvari u nekakvu bazu podataka... kazem relativno jednostavnu jer vecina takvih frameworka zna biti zajebana kad trebas radit neke malo kompliciranije stvari
<ivoks> Mmike: kak to mislis?
<obruT> mogu se radit i kompleksnije stvari, ali onda vec treba malo cackat ispod haube...
<Mmike> [Tue Jul 19 12:56:15 2011] [error] [client ::1] File does not exist: /var/www/bla.jpg
<Mmike> to mi se desi kad napadnem nepostojeci URL/file
<Mmike> i da, imam ja u access_logu url, al' spajanje jednog i drugog je pita
<ivoks> zar nemas referer?
<Mmike> u accesslogu, da
<Mmike> al' ne u error logu
<ivoks> u error.logu
<Mmike> pa, nemam
<ivoks> [Sun Jul 17 13:52:18 2011] [error] [client 63.223.79.139] File does not exist: /var/www/www.init.hr/user
<ivoks> ako nema referer, onda je netko napiknuo taj url
<ivoks> ako ima:
<ivoks> [Sun Jul 17 14:16:12 2011] [error] [client 95.133.146.42] File does not exist: /var/www/www.init.hr/dev/cluster/glue/ChangeLog/, referer: http://www.init.hr/dev/cluster/glue/ChangeLog/
<ivoks> onda je netko slijedio link
<Mmike> konkretno imam ovo:
<Mmike> [Tue Jul 19 05:50:45 2011] [error] Object could not be found in database for SearchResult '<SearchResult: tubesite.video (pk=u'653656')>'.
<Mmike> Al' nemam URL koji je to generirao
<ivoks> to je neki apache modul generirao
<ivoks> mod python mozda?
<ivoks> ili nesto
<obruT> Mmike: s LogFormat mozes podesit sta ce sve ispisivat u access logu
<Mmike> ivoks, mod_wsgi
<Mmike> obruT, yeps, to je access log, al' meni treba error log
<Mmike> kol'ko vidim, ne mogu mijenjati format error loga
<ivoks> chuck norris canna cross it
<ivoks> apache ne znam sto je generiralo taj error
<ivoks> njemu je taj modul javio gresku
<ivoks> trazi u dokumentaciji za mod_wsgi
<obruT> Mmike: u error logu su greske vezane uz apache i procesiranje requesta, po tome se ne crcka :P
<Mmike> obruT, treba mi URL koji je napadnut i koji je gererirao tu gresku
<obruT> nesto mi je tu cudno...
<ivoks> Mmike: slozi da ta aplikacija pise na stderr sto je pozvalo taj request
<ivoks> i onda ces vidjeti u apacheu
<ivoks> apache ne zna tko je generirao error
<Mmike> ivoks, nemrem :/ nisam ja pisao app
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, al' apache zna koji je URL pozvan
<ivoks> on je dobio request, proslijedio mod_wsgiu, a mod_wsgi je prosuo error
<Mmike> i u access logu to pise
<Mmike> i kad imam na staging serveru to, jasno se vidi
<Mmike> medjutim na produkciji di imam 1500 requesta u sekundi, jbg, ne vidim
<Mmike> jer uz tu gresku imam jos oko 500 requesta koji su ispravni bili
<Mmike> i neznam kak da matchiram to
<Mmike> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=528529
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> i ubuntu server pakira prastari psycopg
<Mmike> materemu
<ivoks> In other words, even if the VirtualHost has its own error log file, also look in the main Apache error log file for information as well.
<Mmike> yeps, nista mudroga tamo
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/bizzar/page/2011/07/19/0175006.html
<ivoks> beach time :)
<Mmike> nj
<jelly> how bizzar
<jelly> Mmike: brijem da backportati novi python-psycopg ne bi smio biti preveliki zalogaj
<Mmike> jelly, yeps, upravo dovrsio
<Mmike> i vidi vraga
<Mmike> aplikacija radi muchos bolje
<jelly> \o/
<lulz87> dali postoji koja free/opensource aplikacija za pregled raèuna, du¾nika, slièno kao billbox.com, WHM
<Mmike> ne bas
<Mmike> billbox.com
<Mmike> kaj je to?
<Mmike> to bas i ne radi, ili  kiri udrl?
<Mmike> krivi
<lulz87> http://www.billboxit.com
<lulz87> znaci, kao da vodim raèunovodstvo
<lulz87> recimo imam 100 usera pa da im na mail dolazi dugovanja i slicno
<Mmike> ne znam za nista takvoga (jos!)
<lulz87> cuj, nije valjda da u excellu vode statistiku :)
<ivoks> u calcu
<Mmike> lulz87, pa, ja u calcu sve imam
<Mmike> ok mi je, s obzirom na kolicinu papirologije
<Mmike> iako stalno nesto raduckam i slazem
<Mmike> al' nikako otic u produkciju :)
<lulz87> i mislio sam pocet u tome, za pocetak bi mi bilo valjda dovoljno
<lulz87> samo me zanima, koju funkciju koristis
<lulz87> recimo da ti salje obavijest o duznicima
<ivoks> oci
<ivoks> ja vise volim to raditi sam, nego da se radi automatski
<ivoks> kada radis sam onda si i svjestan koliko ti je tko duzan
<ivoks> kada ide automatski, well, onda ti se to nekad niti neda gledati
<neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> npr... kao sto ti logwatch salje mailove cesto, pa nakon negog vremena prestanes pratiti
<ivoks> nekog
<neuromanc> sto biste koristili za recovery skrsene partition tablice windowsa xp?
<ivoks> testdisk
<ivoks> pomoglo mi vec nekoliko puta
<neuromanc> to ima bootcd?
<Mmike> nema
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> al' ima sysrescuecd
<ivoks> butas ubuntu
<Mmike> i fakat je super stvar
<ivoks> instaliras tesetdisk i vozi
<Mmike> lulz87, mozda ti je to malcice velik zalogaj, ha? :)
<Mmike> moja preporuka je sysrescuecd
<neuromanc> vidim ima livecd...
<Mmike> ubuntu dok bootas popizdit ces
<Mmike> sysrescuecd je malen, brz, sladak, drak
<Mmike> drag :0
<neuromanc> ivoks moze testdisk oporaviti particijsku tablicu?
<neuromanc> da opet dobijem bootabilne windowse?
<ivoks> da
<lulz87> Mmike: ma nije velik zalogaj, nego me samo zanima dal postoji neka funkcija u calcu da provjerava dali je proslo 30 dana od uplate, samo da zablinka, ne patim na automatiku
<lulz87> ali skombinirat cu nesto
<Mmike> u calcu?
<Mmike> valjda postoji
<Mmike> nisam toliko poweruserastican
<lulz87> ok, nesto cu vec skombinirat, kad bolje razmislim ni ja ne volim te auto gluposti...
<Mmike> obaj b
<Mmike> ovaj billboxit.it je nelos
<Mmike> al' hrpa toga mu fali
<lulz87> cini se ok, iz videa
<lulz87> nisam ga isprobo, a 3$ / mj. nije puno
<lulz87> jel ima itko t-com dionice?
<Mmike> ja sam se ulogirao
<Mmike> otvorio account
<Mmike> nisam zadovoljan
<lulz87> sta nevalja
<obruT> lulz87: sta ce ti dionice sunce ti zarko ?
<lulz87> ma zanima kad je najbolje to prodat, puno njih kaze da bi  kupili jos da imaju love
<lulz87> gledam malo grafove, ta cijena raste, pa pada i tako u krug :) sad je na kojih 255kn a prije  5 mjeseci je bila na 310kn
<lulz87> pa me zanima savjet, ako se netko razumije u te dionice
<SilverSpace> sto to bi sa serverom 
<dodobas> nestalo struje u kvartu na 2h
<jelly> burza i kladionice su vrlo slicna stvar, i u nacelu igra na srecu
<jelly> osim sto se ne burzi igraju manje racionalni igraci i barataju sa vise nula
<obruT> burza je igra na srecu za male ljude
<obruT> za velike igrace (one koji mogu kontrolirati stvari) je dobar izvor zarade
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGrXUsy-1TY
<ivoks> pogledaj u 720p
<SilverSpace> burza je izmisljena za neradnike 
<ivoks> smijesno
<SilverSpace> voznja po rubu
<ivoks> burza je trgovina vlasnistvom
<ivoks> dionica = udio u vlasnistvu kompanije
<ivoks> tesko da neradnici mogu imati dionice
<ivoks> osim, naravno, kod nas, gdje ljudi dizu kredite za kupovinu dionica :)
<SilverSpace> je je
<obruT> takvi su se usrecili
<ivoks> i gdje se dijele kao sredstvo socijalnog mirenja :)
<ivoks> kaj te briga
<ivoks> ako je netko bio toliko 'pametan' da digne kredit za kupovinu dionica, nema pravo na socijalnu pomoc
<ivoks> to treba uvest u ustav
<ivoks> ako imas vlasnistvo u nekoj kompaniji, nemas pravo na socijalnu pomoc
<ivoks> i ako imas vikendicu
<ivoks> ili auto
<obruT> SilverSpace: htio si neke muzike, ako volis funk iz 70-tih... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6kxau0ePlg
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/ovakav-ulet-na-parking-jos-niste-vidjeli.html
<SilverSpace> hebi ih naslov
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<lulz87> cuj slazem se sa vama, bar sto se tice burze, ali za kladionice postoje takvi maheri da su uvijek u dobitku
<SilverSpace> jes ludak :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: muzika je super :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: inace, imam kompilaciju glazbe iz pornjave, ima fakat super stvari...
<SilverSpace> lulz87: takvih nema na posten nacin
<lulz87> http://payingsafer.com/index.php/besplatnitipovizakladenje/4-besplatnitipovizakladenje/1682-besplatnitipovizakladjenje.html
<dodobas> cp --sparse=never data ndata 
<lulz87> ovog lika , hasek_os znam
<dodobas> aajajaj
<lulz87> covjek zivi od toga
<lulz87> sacekat cu statistiku i za ovu godinu, i ako bude opet u dobrom plusu, uplacivat cu kao i on pa kud puklo da puklo
<dodobas> pametno... :)
<ivoks> onaj tko igra na kladionicama, isto ne smije primati socijalnu pomoc
<ivoks> tko igra lutriju, nema socijalne pomoci
<ivoks> jer ocito ima viska
<lulz87> pa da
<lulz87> ali tko ne riskira i ne profitira
<ivoks> naravno, ali riskiraj sa svojim, ne onim sto ti drugi daju da si kupis kruh
<lulz87> pa naravno, zato isackeam bar dok cu imat 6-7000kn na racunu koje sam sam zaradio
<ivoks> 6-7k kuna ti nije nista :)
<lulz87> bolje da mi propadnu i da nesto pokusam na kladi, nego da placam za cigare i cugu od 20kn za sugavi pivu 
<lulz87> pa za neki dobar pocetak mislim da bude i vise nego i dovoljno :)
<SilverSpace> ja ih znam lokalnih kladionicara hrpu ali samo za jednog znam da je u plusu svi u debelom minusu
<ivoks> ovaj je u plusu zato jer je jucer dobio, vec sutra ce biti u minusu :)
<lulz87> ivoks: cekam statistiku za ovi godinu :)
<ivoks> ?
<lulz87> mada, mozda bude bas 3. nesretna 
<lulz87> ma mislio sam da govoris za onog sa url-a koji sam napisao
<ivoks> znas kak uvijek mozes biti u plusu?
<ivoks> tako da naucis nesto, ispraksiras se i napravis od toga posao
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije fakat je u debelom plusu ali jedini koga znam igra pametno 
<lulz87> slazem se, ali nemam ideje trenutno
<lulz87> sve sta znam di bi mogao zaraditi je ilegalno pa sam odusto od toga...
<ivoks> nista ne nastaje preko noci
<SilverSpace> http://www.autosport.hr/auto-vijesti/novosti/5242-britanski-auto-iz-none-more
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes vidio medvescak se dosta dobro ekipirao
<ivoks> nisam pratio
<ivoks> uzivam u svom filmicu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, daj url
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGrXUsy-1TY (gledaj u 720p, zbog muzike)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/112/bogati-rus-slabo-je-vezao-gliser-pa-mu-potonuo-za-5-min-228317
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<Mmike> ivoks, guba! :)
<Mmike> muzika taktak, nisam fan takve glazve
<Mmike> al' guba spust :)
<Mmike> to je kamera na bajku, right?
<Mmike> kaj glisere moras vezat da ti ne potonu? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo ga na kratko vezao
<SilverSpace> plima i oseka i valovi i eto :)
<ivoks> da, go pro na bicu
<Mmike> ivoks, pre super je kamera
<Mmike> pre pre super
<Mmike> frend je htio takvu za na avion 
<Mmike> al' veli da je ipak malo pre teska za nejgov avion
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> oni tvrde da suction cup drzi i na avionu
<Mmike> drzi, drzi
<Mmike> al' je teska kamera
<Mmike> pa umjesto 20 minuta leta na 500njak metara
<Mmike> ima jedva 10 i nemre se dic preko 50ak metara
<ivoks> jel pricamo o pravom avionnu ili maketi?
<Mmike> maketi, naravno :)
<Mmike> i to na elektromotor
<Mmike> ja bih avion sa nitromotorom
<Mmike> ili jos bolje helikopter
<Mmike> nitromotor ima puno vecu snagu i veci domet
<Mmike> tj, vise vremena mosh u zraku biti
<Mmike> i onda kad sletis, natankas, i letis opet. A s ovim elektro-pizdarijama kad potrosis baterije, potrosio si
<Mmike> doduse, sansa da ce se elektromotor ugasiti u zraku je PUNO manja nego da ce nitro stat ;)
<jelly-home> jedan kolega s posla ima mjesecno cca 700-1000kn plusa u kladionici, ali potrosi svaki dan pol sata-sat na to, sto se manje isplati nego fushati neki IT za 200kn/sat
<SilverSpace> http://twitpic.com/5ski4q
<SilverSpace> mamicu mu 
<SilverSpace> kak se x_i shebu
<jelly-home> fini screensaver
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :))
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo nosi i go pro http://ardrone.parrotshopping.com/de/p_ardrone_main.aspx
<Mmike> jelly-home, moj frend/poznanik jedan zaradi na kladionici mjesecno oko 4-6k kuna. Nekad ga posere pa zaradi i 15, al' jako jako rijetko. A trosi 6-8 sati dnevno na to.
<jelly-home> jebes to, zaradim vise na normalnom poslu za 8 sati
<jelly-home> i jos ide zdravstveno i mirovinsko
<jelly-home> pekar, lekar, apotekar
<jelly-home> Mmike: a i ovaj typo mi se cini namjeran...?
<Mmike> Aha! novi mod_wsgi i python-django-drek radi kak spada
<Mmike> recimo :)
<Mmike> jelly, erm... koji tocno?
<jelly-home> ili nije typo
<Mmike> lik zaradi do 6k kuna mjesecno
<Mmike> onak, to je top
<jelly-home> Citam "nekad ga se posreci"
<Mmike> al' stalno je u kladionici
<Mmike> ili doma na internetu
<Mmike> gleda timove
<Mmike> proucava
<Mmike> radi statistike
<Mmike> biljeske
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> full time fuckin job
<jelly-home> exactly
<jelly-home> isto toliko truda mozes uloziti u neku zanimaciju koja actually proizvodi nesto novo i korisno na svijet
<jelly-home> pa bile to i mysql instalacije ;-)
<Mmike> yeps :)
<ivoks> voznja biciklom i naplacivanje iste
<ivoks> to je super zanimacija
<ivoks> u biti je super omjer; malo IT, malo sport
<ivoks> dodas tome zivot na otoku i sve skupa ne zvuci lose
<jelly-home> kako je poceo IT na mom otoku
<rsedak> neuromanc: pin
<neuroman> nda
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> redis je blagoreceno cudan :)
<SilverSpace> bolesno sparno
<Mmike> bogme, da
<Mmike> a samo je 24
<dodobas> Mmike: 24 cega?
<Mmike> celzijevaca
<dodobas> opet si na sljemenu?
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> u zagrebu
<SilverSpace> u zg
<dodobas> znaci da otorim prozor
<SilverSpace> pa bolje je vani nego unutra
<SilverSpace> dodobas: evo snimke one kamerice http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lks7QLrvE2c
<dodobas> uh to je super
<dodobas> koja je cijena
<SilverSpace> nekih 35 dolara
<Cooleech_> do'ra vecer
<Cooleech_> navratio sam malo da vam dam podarim nešto: http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/3627/prikazzaslonabezimenipr.png
<Cooleech_> cik pogodite kako je doslo do toga ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Cooleech_> usput receno, fajl je ispravan na oba stroja :)
<SilverSpace> tko ga bi znao
<Cooleech_> evo kako je bilo: pri kopiranju fajla, na destinacijskom stroju sam dao chmod trenutnom useru i dobio tu poruku na izvornom stroju :D
<Cooleech_> ovaj.. chown, ne chmod :P
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-20
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> testdisk nije pomogao...
<dodobas> yello
<Neuromanc> ok, kanta spasena..
<obruT> ovaj eclipse je zesce smece
<MmikeDOMA> Moras se naviknut :)
<MmikeDOMA> I potvikat ga malo, onda bude ok :)
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> onoga tko je pomijesao redbull i vodku treba objesiti
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<ivoks> nalio sam se time
<ivoks> srce ce mi iskociti
<ivoks> i onda jos idem na kavu da se otrijeznim
<ivoks> i colu
<Mmike> Yeps, mudro ti je to :) :)
<Mmike> Uopce, red bull je lose opasan :)
<Mmike> Dobar je ako si bas vozio 10 sati i imas jos 40ak minuta do doma, pa ajde, da ne zaspis a da ne spavas, recimo, u Karlovcu :)
<ivoks> bas me boli srce
<ivoks> sad
<ivoks> brijem da sam popio 10ak casa i koktel
<jelly> i onda ces to zaliti sa jos kofeina? :-)
 * Mmike lols :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pazi da ti ekstazi netko ne uvalja ovih dana :)
<Mmike> Ako i da - pola uzmi, brate, star si vec! :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ne da cu zaliti, nego sam vec zalio
<ivoks> dvije kole i kava
<ivoks> moram za zagreb jos danas :)
<ivoks> salim se :D
<Mmike> Popi pivu
<Mmike> ili malo crnog vina
<ivoks> vode
<jelly> hljeba
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> pojeo sam 0,3kg prsuta
<ivoks> danas mi je ocito namjera se ubiti :)
<Mmike> sad dekni jos 2-3 deci loze ili trave, cekaj cca 14 sati, i u brdo!
<ivoks> brdo?
<Mmike> :) nema brda?
<Mmike> misilo sam biciklom
<ivoks> ma danas je spavanac...
<obruT> srijeda je, dakle dan za biciklom u brda...
<obruT> samo da vrijeme izdrzi
<Mmike> nece bas
<Mmike> iz slovenije dolazi mrko mrcenje
<Mmike> a kak je nocas fino roknilo
<Mmike> ujujuju
<obruT> cuo sam
<obruT> jos mislim kak treba zatvorit prozor, a ne da mi se ustat, kad odjednom ustaje cura i odlazi zatvorit prozor :) samo sam lijepo nastavio corit :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kad kazem find . -type f -name 'blabla' -exec komanda {} \;
<Mmike> jel' moze ta komanda bit subshell?
<obruT> bas mi fora... pogledam barem jednom dnevno, uz radar, i webcam na Kredarici, jutros pogledao, sve suho, sad pogledam, pao snijeg :)
<Mmike> tj, komanda je nesto a-la: if [[ ! `grep -q {}` ]]; then sed -e '//nekikurac' -i.bkp {}; fi \;
<Mmike> al' to mi ne radi bas
<obruT> di hoces ugnjezdit taj find ? 
<Mmike> hocu ovako nesto: find . -type bla -exec if [[ ! `grep -q {} ` ]] ; then sed -e '/lajna/d' -i.bkp {}; fi \;
<Mmike> al' to nece
<Mmike> znaci, trazi mi sve fileove neke, ako se u njima nadje neki kufer onda izvrsi sed
<Mmike> nda, mogao bih to u sedu sve i odjebat if
<obruT> ih, u findu natrkeljat ovih pizdarija bas i nece radit
<obruT> napisi skripticu koju ces pozivat u findu, bit ce ti preglednije :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nije mi to sam tak :)
<Mmike> jer onad moram tu skripticu frtljat po strojevima
<Mmike> sranje
<Mmike> prozori
<Mmike> brb
<Mmike> kapi k'o kruske :)
<dodobas> fak... moram brzo u trgovinu
<dodobas> tnx Mmike 
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> malo kise
<obruT> Mmike: na kojoj si lokaciji ? :)
<obruT> na remizi sunce :)
<obruT> jedino vjetar puse ko lud
<jelly> w00t besplatni RBL
<Mmike> spansko
<jelly> Mmike: -exec sh -c 'pisi; skriptu; ovdje'
<Mmike> jelly, ti si mudar lik
<jelly> a inace grep ti vraca ispravan exit status ako nadje nesto i ako ne nadje.  Mozes if grep -q foo bar; then ... a ne if [ -n `grep -q` ] ili nesto jos gore
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<jelly> if NAREDBA; then BLOK; fi
<Mmike> sto fali ovome: if [[ ! `grep -q 'pattern' {} ]]
<jelly> if ! grep -q 'pattern' 
<jelly> ne treba ti [[ ]], ne treba ti ``
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> thnx :)
<jelly> s naglakom na `` sto je ekstra subshell
<jelly> nikad nisam naucio koristiti -exec foo, uvijek picim find ... -print0 | xargs -0 foo 
<Mmike> i ja, kad mogu
<Mmike> plus sto xargsu mosh rec da digne 2 fooa ako imas 2 procesora
<Mmike> i mosh mu rec da nakalemi maximalno toliko argumenata
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> al' za ovo mi xargs ne pase :)
<SilverSpace> još jedan Sasha Pokulok stigao iz DEL-a u Medveščak
<SilverSpace> cpu 400% ??
<SilverSpace> java u chrome
<Mmike> nije to nista
<Mmike> kayako
<Mmike> (ticketing system)
<Mmike> ubije proc i memorijuy
<dodobas> Mmike: vjerujem da bi ti ovo moglo biti zanimljivo http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2011/7/19/sqlachemy-and-you/
<jelly> _ache_my?
<dodobas> jelly: what?
<jelly> upravo tako
<Mmike> dodobas, procitam
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> ORM is wrong way 
<Mmike> u 90% slucajeva
<dodobas> neko tko radi u cobolu ce ti reci da su relacijske baze 'the wrong way' :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> to je glupost, i to znas :)
<Mmike> ako koristis relacijsku bazu, onda ju koristi tako
<Mmike> ako ti treba serijalizator za objekte, onda ne koristi relacijsku bazu
<Mmike> mapiranje objekata u relacije je wrong way
<Mmike> pogotovo automacko
<Mmike> a pogotovo 'bwah, nikad vise ne moram razmisljati o bazi'
<dodobas> mene je uvijek privlacila ZODB....
<Mmike> sto je ZODB?
<Mmike> ima, btw, super tekstova koji objasnjavaju zasto su ORM losa stvar
<Mmike> tj, ovi ORMovi ,ala sqlalchemy, activerecord i ini
<Mmike> recimo, JDBC je isto ORM
<Mmike> kao i ODBC kao i ADO/DAO i ina sranja
<Mmike> al' nisu toliko losi
<Mmike> opet puse za popizdit
<jelly> pa dobro al ako imas objekte negdje ih treba trpati
<dodobas> ZODB... objektna baza, dio onog Zope projekta
<dodobas> nosql na neki nacin... prije hype-a
<obruT> opet price o ORM-u, ovom i onom...
<Mmike> jelly, tako je
<obruT> ja mogu napisat hrpu tekstova o tome da python ne valjda
<Mmike> al' objekt nije zamisljen da cuva podatke
<Mmike> jelly, odnosno, imas nacina, dakako, od redisa, mongodba, coucha i inoga
<Mmike> al' ako imas ispod rdbms, onda valjda znas zasto ga imas
<Mmike> rdbms nije 'tamo nesto gdje stoje podaci'
<Mmike> obruT, ti suti, ti admin skripte pises u PHPu :)
<obruT> ja ?
<obruT> ako je netko protiv toga, onda sam to ja
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ma, issue je da danas trebas rapidno rokati webaplikacije
<Mmike> plus, iste rastu brzo za popizdit
<Mmike> i klasicni rbdms nije tome dorastao
<Mmike> pogotovo ne za 'nakucat u 3 noci nesto'
<Mmike> i onda se pojave mudraci sa ORMovima
<Mmike> i prodaju maglu kako je ovaj bolji od onog
<Mmike> a nit jedan ne rjesava object-relational impedance mismatch
<Mmike> u objektnom svijetu imas one to many i one to one relacije, i to je 'wooo, relacija'
<Mmike> toga u relacijskim bazama nema
<Mmike> naravno da mozes imitirati to, al' si se limitirao tako opako
<Mmike> http://blogs.tedneward.com/2006/06/26/The+Vietnam+Of+Computer+Science.aspx (poceti citati od 'Object-Relational Impedance Mismatch', onaj dio na pocetku s Vijetnamom i inime mi nikako nije jasan) :)
<Mmike> "Relationships are not magically created for you, you have to be expicit. The same is true with foreign keys."
<Mmike> hm!
<jelly> s druge strane, MyISAM je prakticki hash tablica sa kvazi-SQL sintaksom pa zasto je ne koristiti kao hash ;-)
<Mmike> s:)
<Mmike> zato sto je los, jadan, raspadljiv, blokabilan
<Mmike> daj kiso
<Mmike> padaj jace!
<ivoks> kisa?
<Mmike> yo
<jelly> nema kise
<jelly> samo piri
<SilverSpace> jedva cekam 2. rujan
<jelly> sto je 02.09.
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce snjijeg
<SilverSpace> jelly: prva medvescakova utakmica na ledu
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zbog-komentara-penjaca-mount-everest-ide-ponovno-mjerenje-clanak-311823
<jelly> kak se u vimu ode na drugi kraj zagrade
<jelly> dakle postavis kursor na neku npr. otvorenu zagradu i kako sad otic ili vidit koja zatvorena zagrada odgovara ovoj
<obruT> jelly: %
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mrak :)
<Mmike> awk -F':' '/home/{if ($3>=1000) print $0}' /etc/passwd
<Mmike> to ce mi ispiat sve lajne iz etc/passwd koji imasju home u sebi a uid im je veci od 1000
<Mmike> kak da ispisem samo one koji NEMAJU home u sebi?
<jelly> !/home/
<Mmike> :*
<jelly> Mmike: a sta ako ti u GECOS polju pise Elbahome d.o.o.
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ili ako moras to eskepjati sve
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> lose :)
<jelly> (!/home) && ($3 >= 1000) {print} 
<jelly> manjevise 
<jelly> ($6 !~ /home/) && ($3 >= 1000) {print} 
<Mmike> awk -F':' '{if ($3>=1000 && $6 ~ "home") print $0}' /etc/passwd
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> da :)
<jelly> isti kufer
<Mmike> jel' moze bez usklicnika nekak? :)
<Mmike> bash mi se zbuni i kaze 'no such job'
<jelly> iskejpaj
<jelly> koristi $( ) umjesto `` ako to koristis
<Mmike> hm
<obruT> kako mrzim korisnike koji ne provjere prvo kod sebe stvar, nego odma zovu tebe da im ne radi
<obruT> nestane im struje i onda im "ne radi" sustav
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kaj si ti mislio :)
<Mmike> da to tak ide? :)
<Mmike> lik pizdio na nas
<Mmike> da koji kufer, da mu se skripta rusi, da ovo da ono
<Mmike> da je rekao 1001 put da mu povecamo maxmemsize u PHPu
<Mmike> i onda eto gledas po kodu mu i nadjes da u toj skripti ima php_ini_set (ili koji vec kufer) koji limitira memoriju na 4M
<Mmike> ili kol'ko
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> ah te nove generacije... imamo kolegu, friskog s faksa, radi tu recimo godinu dana...
<obruT> evo covjek ne zna sto je rot13 :P
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> studenti
<ivoks> misli ako je zavrsio fer da zna sve
<obruT> odgajamo ga mi vec neko vrijeme, pa je naucio vec dosta :)
<obruT> i na linux je prakticki presao pa ono :)
<obruT> i sa .NET-a na druge platforme
<SilverSpace> kaj jel bu ta kisa
<obruT> ma kakva kisa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> neda mi se reskirati
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> veli lik 'error blatra, check suexec log for more details'
<Mmike> reko, jesi gledo suexec log?
<Mmike> pa nisam, veli
<Mmike> PA ZASTO NISI SPRZENIH TI MAHUNA POHANIH S TIKVICAMA!!!!!!!!!
<obruT> nemoj tako !
<obruT> sta fali mahunama i tikvicama !
<obruT> ajd dobro, mahune bas ne smijem jest, ali tikvice !!!!
<Mmike> ma to je vise da ga ne steram u tri pizde mile materine
<Mmike> jebemti novi kayako
<Mmike> chrome mi guta 1.7G memorije
<Mmike> 'borba protiv korupcije je temelj moderne hrvatske drzave i smjer kojim je HDZ odlucio ici'
<Mmike> kaj, jebem vam, prije ste krali, pa eto, sad vise necete?!
<Mmike> (c) Andrija Hebrang
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> redis je kul, ljudi moji :)
<Mmike> ima i transaction log, i persistent je i cuda od tipova i svega
<dodobas> persistent... pa ono
<dodobas> kazu eventualy
<Mmike> pa, nije
<Mmike> eto, bas se igram
<Mmike> ima 'transaction log'
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> i svaka promjena se biljezi unutra
<Mmike> pa ak ti crkne kistra
<Mmike> kad se bootne, replaya se sve
<Mmike> onak, pre super i pre guba
<Mmike> doduse, to je nabrijani key-value storage, nemojmo to zaboraviti
<Mmike> al' cijeli python dictionary natrpat unutra = milina
<Mmike> pa onda trcat po tome, pa
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> suepr je :)
<jelly> pa ima valda checkpointe nekshne
<jelly> nece replayat sve od epohe naovamo
<Mmike> pa, nema :)
<Mmike> moras svako malo rec 'bglogtruncatedaminenaraste'
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> koliko hoces
<jelly> blink
<Neuromanx> moj google+ eksperiment ce proci kao i s twitterom...
<jelly> Neuromanx: tko si na G+
<jelly> odma te za kaznu dodam <g>
<rsedak> You ring? My Lord?
<rsedak> Mmike: You ring? My Lord?
<Mmike> heh :)
<Neuromanx> taj sam:)
<Neuromanx> vlado lendvaj
<Neuromanx> hm nemam pojma jesam li si tamos tavio kakav nick
<rsedak> Neuromanx: uodlicno da si u, u suboru rostilj
<Neuromanx> susjed crystal clear
<rsedak> mormao vidjeti st ce biti za meny :-)
<Neuromanx> susjed ja pijem radler
<Neuromanx> ali ti tipkas kao da si ga ti popio
<jelly> pff, 2.5% alkohola
<rsedak> Neuromanx: :-) pa tp je moj potpis, inace bi ljudi pomoslili da to nisam ja :-)
<Neuromanx> jelly2,0 ozujsko
<Neuromanx> meni taman
<jelly> Union je bio 2.5
<Neuromanx> da, union je prejak
<jelly> meni je bas kak treba ;-)
<jelly> sto ljudi sto cudi
<Neuromanx> sto zena
<jelly> 199.3 sisa
<Neuromanx> tako nekako
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA2kqAIOoZM
<jelly> sto je pjesnik tio rec
<ivoks> http://video.linux.com/video/2127
<ivoks> microsoft je napravio video
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvatski-carinici-napali-slovakinje--trazili-su-od-njih-oralni-seks/960416/
<ivoks> ovo mi zvuci toliko nevjerojatno da ne bi povjerovao ni da se desi u kongu
<Mmike> percona mysql
<Mmike> preporucam
<jelly-home> Mmike: velis oni te placaju?
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne bas :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-21
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: da, postoji namjera da se svi ti mysql forkovi malo ljepse integriraju u ubuntu
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-o-mysql
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ne zaboravimo da je to i dalje - mysql :)
<masnipalac_> jutroo
<masnipalac_> novi dan, nova poteškoća
<masnipalac_> napravil sam s remastersysom lubuntu dvd, za stari komp
<masnipalac_> sad me traži ime i pass
<masnipalac_> kaj god da upišem neprihvaća
<masnipalac_> ima li ko kakvu ideju, kak to sredit
<ivoks> Mmike: pa da, je
<ivoks> # grep processor /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<ivoks> 16
<Mmike> novi laptop? :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> 'ptice trce otvorenog kljuna, nadajuci se najboljem'
<ivoks> tu je evolucija zajebala... takve ljencine su trebale izumrijeti
<masnipalac_> dali ima itko ko bi mi mogao pomoći s logiranjem na lubuntu live, remastersys dvd
<ivoks> logiranjem?
<ivoks> pa ako je live, trebao bi se automatski ulogirati
<masnipalac_> ne
<masnipalac_> pita kad digne
<masnipalac_> username i pasword
<masnipalac_> bez toga neće ući
<ivoks> probaj ubuntu
<ivoks> lubuntu
<ivoks> ako ne radi, pogledaj web
<masnipalac_> probo
<ivoks> sigurno negdje pise :)
<masnipalac_> gledo i nisam našo rešenje
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> http://www.mail-archive.com/lubuntu-desktop@lists.launchpad.net/msg03062.html
<ivoks> slabo si gledao... trebalo mi je 7 sekundi da ovo nadjem
<masnipalac_> a možda nemre da napravi remaster od lubuntua, pa zato
<masnipalac_> tako sam i probo
<masnipalac_> username ubuntu i samo enter
<masnipalac_> bez pass
<masnipalac_> i opet ništa
<masnipalac_> fala na trudu, bum pital na njihovim forumima i ircu, ako me budu razumjeli hehe, gogle transalate 
<masnipalac_> aj pozzz
<SilverSpace> cuj lubuntu pih
<Mmike> kako sam KRASNO sjebo
<Mmike> jer je debil u skriptu stavio: rsync . stroj:/destinacija
<jelly> . jeli
<Mmike> s tim da je bitno naglasiti da ovaj put debil nisam ja
<Mmike> osim sto pokrecem stvari bez da gledam, jer, eto, vjerujem
<Mmike> ma joj
<jelly> ali ti si kriv jer nisi koristio skriptu kako je dokumentirano, cd djuro, run script?
<Mmike> umjesto /var/lib/postgres/9.0 rsynco sam /etc/postgres/9.0 :)
<Mmike> jelly, cini se 
<jelly> pa dobro, ako nema --delete nije strasno
<Mmike> naravno da ima --delete :)
<Mmike> nije strasno jer je to slave
<Mmike> pa ajd
<obruT> linux sux
<obruT> maloprije mi se smrzo linux jer sam u eclipsetu pokrenuo springsource dm server
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxzasve.com/novost/instalirajte_stunt_rally_na_ubuntu/1078
<SilverSpace> slab pokusaj
<ivoks> stigli bicikli... vrijeme za sastavljanje :)
<obruT> kaki bicikli ?
<Mmike> pevec :)
<obruT> pevecikl :)
<obruT> danas je opako na letouru, tri HC uspona...
<Mmike> Nobody Canna Crossit
<Mmike> jel' zna netko kako mogu exportati font iz OO dokumenta?
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> jel' te ima?
<Mmike> ili sarafis jos?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj se to moze
<Mmike> koje?
<SilverSpace> exportat font iz OO
<SilverSpace> dokumenta
<Mmike> pa neznam
<Mmike> skuzio sam da mi racun ima Tahoma font
<Mmike> kojeg opce nemam na stroju
<Mmike> i sad pokusavam memorandum napraviti u oowriteru
<Mmike> majko mila
<Mmike> k'o da u wordu2.0 to raidm :/
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Trulli izletio iz Lotusa
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> tko je sadtamo?
<SilverSpace> samo za ovu u njemackoj trku 
<SilverSpace> http://gol.hr/clanak/rubrika/automoto/lotus-zamijenio-iskusnog-trullija-za-indijskog-vozaca.html
<Mmike> http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2011/7/12322.html
<Mmike> yeps
<SilverSpace> nisam nikad njihov Live Timing pratio
<dodobas> SilverSpace: i ti se zoves FANom....
<dodobas> OMG, pa to nije moguce
<Mmike> kak mislis - nisi nikad?!
<Mmike> pa kak gledas utrku
<Mmike> slusas onog debila sto R nemre izgovorit?
<Mmike> super mi kak na androidu malo imam ikone na 'desktopu' malo nemam :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ima i android app za to pratiti
<dodobas> tako ja kad odem van civilizacije :)
<Mmike> naravno :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/53Ndpx
<SilverSpace> dodobas: zasto
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pratim to na iPod touch
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel tebi omoguceno u marketu kupovat
<Mmike> nisam probao
<Mmike> ne zelim davat paru za softver :)
<SilverSpace> :) ja vidim app za placanje ali ne mogu nis kupit
<ivoks> Mmike: a?
<SilverSpace> stim da znam da neki mogu
<SilverSpace> ni mi bas jasna ta stvar
<Mmike> ivoks, mislio sam te gnjaviti za letterhead za ponude/memorandume u openofficu, al' sam rijesio nekako
<Mmike> SilverSpace, na ipodu imas live timing?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> pa kaj brijes ond ada ne koristis live timing? :)
<ivoks> nobody canna cross it
<Mmike> hahahahahaha
 * Mmike danas pol dana to slusa :)
<ivoks> lik je rodjeni reper
<ivoks> film je toliki hit, da kad upises u google nobody canna cross it
<ivoks> svi rezultati su o tome :)
<Mmike> rado bih vidio original
<ivoks> vidio sam ga je negdje
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWIkX9c23M4
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUhNrw8rjEw&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_432100#t=12m14.5s
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma na njihovom sajtu 
<obruT> kod nas pici sunce i pici pljusak
<obruT> krivi kanal :)
<Mmike> jel' radio tko kad migraciju sa postgresa na mysql?
<rsedak> :-) jako dobro pitanje, sad bi robrica postavio protupitanje "Zasto bi itko htio raditi migraciju postgresa na mysql?) :-)
<Mmike> za novce? :)
<rsedak> s/robirica/dobrica
<Mmike> zasto inace :)
<rsedak> pa o tome bi se vec moglo pricati :-)
<rsedak> nikad to nisam radio ali za novce bih to napravio :-)
<rsedak> ima li transakcija, procedura, viewa i ostalih trica?
<rsedak> sve te migracije su "jedno pretakanje iz supljeg u prazno" :-D
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> samo tablice
<Mmike> ovidiu i njegov atlas-cluster
<rsedak> to nebi trebalo biti problema
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> import ce trajati danima
<Mmike> pa treba u CSV to
<Mmike> pa onda nazad
<Mmike> pa njnjnj
<rsedak> pa da
<rsedak> basics
<rsedak> a ti bi na binarnoj razini?
<rsedak> joj sjeti se robert sjeti se
<rsedak> mozda ovaj Mysqlov workbench?
<rsedak> MySQL Migration Toolkit ?
<rsedak> Mmike: 
<Mmike> na binarnoj?
<Mmike> kak to mislis, na binarnoj?
<rsedak> Mmike: ma zaboravi binarnoj nema binarne
<Mmike> :) e :)
<rsedak> ali MySQL Migration Toolkit ve ubrzati i automatizirati stvar
<rsedak> traom 10% :-)
<rsedak> trazim
<rsedak> ima jos jedan alat cekaj d se sjetim, dignes server i on radi pratakanje podataka u realnom vremenu
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi poludili http://www.autosport.hr/iz-svijeta/formula-1/5252-fia-testira-f1-bolide-sa-zatvorenim-kokpitom
<rsedak> p azbog sigurnosti :-)
<rsedak> kod prevrtanja
<SilverSpace> ma u kujac k
<SilverSpace> kakva sigurnost
<SilverSpace> ako hoce sigurnu f1 nek im zabrane vozit
<rsedak> http://www.talend.com/solutions-data-integration/data-migration.php
<rsedak> http://www.pentaho.com/products/data_integration/
<rsedak> Mmike: 
<rsedak> ova dva gornja linka, pentao je zakon vidio u praksi
<rsedak> Mmike: idem ja slagati ormar, dovezo jucer izrezani i kantiran iiveral busilic au ruke i udri po iverici :-)
<rsedak> sam projektiram i slazem ormare :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: jel ti to znas :)
<rsedak> pa napravi osam vec dosta ormara :-9 pa valjda sam naucio :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja se prestao time baviti ima vec neko vrijeme 
<SilverSpace> prije se dobro moglo zaraditi na tome
<rsedak> sretnik :_ meni moji pokusavaju uvaliti projektiranje i slaganje kuhinje :-D
<SilverSpace> hebga radi zdravlja ne radi kaj necu 
<rsedak> vidis idis to bi ja mogao iskoristiti 
<rsedak> Mmike: ako ces me trebati na mobu sam
<dodobas> ovaj roundcube je tako slatki... awww 
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://picplop.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/climbers-camp.jpg
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ??
<dodobas> ah ne.... a taman sam htio krenuti... i ono kisa
<dodobas> jos na biciklu... super
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma roundcube je webmail, recimo... lijepo izgleda i brzo radi
<Mmike> super je rondocube, da
<dodobas> jos na ubuntusu ima neki stari 0.3 a vani je novi 0.5 nesto...
<dodobas> ali biti ce dobar
<SilverSpace> 0.5.1+
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kod mene
<SilverSpace> http://www.f1racing.com.hr/formula-1/fia-potvrdila-nova-pravila-za-2014-motori-ce-se-paliti-iz-kokpita-a-bolidi-ce-imati-osam-brzina
<SilverSpace> nova pravila za 2014 f1
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/slovaci-pogrijesili--kocura-je-na-slovackom-vulgarni-izraz-za-penis--carinik-nije-trazio-oralni-seks/960596/
<Mmike> 8 brzina?!
<ivoks> SerlaiWav9
<ivoks> bah :)
<ivoks> wrong paste
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/slovaci-pogrijesili--kocura-je-na-slovackom-vulgarni-izraz-za-penis--carinik-nije-trazio-oralni-seks/960596/
<Mmike> ivoks, sspace bio brzi :)
<ivoks> da, vidim
<lulz87> - Granièni policajac posumnjao je da bi jedan mladiæ iz automobila mogao biti konzument droga. To je takozvani halo efekt izazvan mladiæevim izgledom. 
<lulz87> zasto to nije diskriminacija, a kad hapse cigane jest?
<Mmike> kak je to cudno
<Mmike> nemrem nac onaj spot :0
<Mmike> CANNA
<Mmike> a ne GONNA
<lulz87> pa 70% cigana su lopovi
<lulz87> isto kao i 70% likova koji izlgedaju kao onaj sa jutarnjeg su sanse da se drogiraju
<Neuromanx> nda
<SilverSpace> o da 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQgOmsgT-Hw
<ivoks> ovo nije normalno
<ivoks> sutra cu ih snimati
<ivoks> neke babe u nekoj kuci svako jutro i svaku vecer briju na neku tjelovjezbu
<ivoks> sto je super
<ivoks> cak me i ne smeta glasna muzika
<ivoks> al cini da se ova reinkarnacija tae-boa ukljucuje i urlikanje
<ivoks> i sad one tam skacu i vriste
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> vidim ja da si ti zagorio
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, snimi, stavi na jubuto
<ivoks> budem
<SilverSpace> kartica od 8G kad se formatira ispadne 7,4G
<SilverSpace> hebo ih oznacavanje
<dodobas> SilverSpace: govorim o zadnjoj LTS verziji
<jelly-home> mislis, 8GB i 7.4GiB
<SilverSpace> dodobas: aha
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ne kartica kupljena kao 8G nije 8G nego 7.4
<SilverSpace> 600MB manje
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: sto veli blockdev --getsize64 /dev/sdf (ili koji god disk)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi bio u zadru na aero mitingu
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: mislim da si popusio razliku izmedju GB i GiB
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma znam u cemu je stvar
<SilverSpace> 1024
<SilverSpace> samo me to uvjek hebe kaj lazu 
<jelly-home> onda se ne trebas cuditi, i ne lazu 
<SilverSpace> ko i 500G nikad nije 500G
<jelly-home> JE
<jelly-home> ali nije 500 GiB
<jelly-home> ali uvijek je barem 500 000 000 000 B
<jelly-home> storage vendori su koristili 1000 oduvijek -- barem od 1960tih
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> sutra idem snimiti stazu na dotrscini
<SilverSpace> konacno sam naso 8G mikro sd karticu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne
<SilverSpace> za kamericu
<SilverSpace> Liječenje u bolnici opasnije od leta zrakoplovom
<SilverSpace> tu novinar ne uzima u obzir godinu proizvodnje
<SilverSpace> da su avioni servisirani a ljudi tek kad ih nesto strecne
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hm hm jel je ovo tocno da samo 21% državljana SAD posjeduje putovnice
<ivoks> pa sta ce im
<ivoks> znas koliko francuza nema putovnice
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> njima je otic u drugu drzavu.... :)
<ivoks> pa cuj... jos malo pa ce ici u kinu
<Mmike> yeps, 1024 je 'izmisljena' mjera :) Taj Kilo u kilobajt je, eto, tako, convinient :)
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-22
<dodobas> yello
<masnipalac> dobro jutro
<budz0r> ide li tko od vas na DebConf11
<masnipalac> ja ne, a imaš li link da vidim malo
<budz0r> http://debconf11.debconf.org/
<masnipalac> fala
<budz0r> masnipalac: np
<masnipalac> ja bi jako volio ići na jedno takovo okupljanje, ima ih često
<masnipalac> al nemogu, obaveze, puno dece itd..
<masnipalac> a i lova je u pitanju, mala pensija :(
<Mmike> ja sam mislio
<Mmike> al' mislim da ne idem
<jelly-home> hmph, Percona veli GPL i "free download" za njihov backup alat a onda nemaju source i repozitoriju
<budz0r> Mmike: pih :)
<Mmike> imaju, kak ne?
<jelly-home> http://repo.percona.com/apt/dists/squeeze/main/source/ -> prazno
<Mmike> ma da :)
<Mmike> hahah
<jelly-home> u poolu ima .tar.gz samo za neke starije verzije
<jelly-home> http://repo.percona.com/apt/pool/main/x/xtrabackup/ za 1.6 nema 
<Mmike> xtrabackup je perl skripta, nije li?
<jelly-home> ne znam
<SilverSpace> jutar
<jelly-home> htio sam skinuti source :-)
<jelly-home> al binary paket je 10 megi, to bi bila poveca skripta
<ivoks> http://repo.percona.com/apt/dists/squeeze/main/source/
<ivoks> pa naravno da je prazno
<ivoks> to niti nije arhitektura deb repozitorija :)
<ivoks> http://repo.percona.com/apt/pool/main/p/percona-server-5.5/
<jelly-home> ivoks: ok, ajmo bit precizniji: http://repo.percona.com/apt/dists/squeeze/main/source/Sources.gz -> prazno
<ivoks> aha
<jelly-home> dakle u indeksu za deb-src nema nista, a ti prouci "arhitekturu deb repozitorija"
<jelly-home> ak cemo se bahatit
<ivoks> ?
<jelly-home> apt odatle vuce popis sto ima u repozitoriju, jel
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> ali ti si rekao da je prazan direktorij, ne file, na to sam se ja referencirao
<jelly-home> da, prazan je
<jelly-home> ono cega treba biti unutra nema
<jelly-home> a onaj ko zna kak radi apt zna sto treba biti tamo
<jelly-home> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/page/2011/07/21/0855006.html "... was here"
<ivoks> pa u biti file je tamo
<ivoks> doduse, nisam gledao sadrzaj
<jelly-home> ne treba ni gledati sadrzaj - 0 length file se komprimira u tocno 20B .gz koliko je Sources.gz velik
<jelly-home> glavno pitanje je zasto je Hamad pisao latinicu umjesto arapski
<Mmike> Go Ubuntu, Go Debian! :)
<Mmike> Fight Fight Fight :)
<SilverSpace> ??
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/fotka-durex-reklama--slika-vrijedi-tisucu-rijeci/562691.aspx
<ivoks> sad cu na face staviti jedan prigodan filmic
<ivoks> 'sad' = kad se izrenderira
<SilverSpace> Mmike: promjenili ti chat u google+ 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je sad po tvojim zeljama
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel?
<SilverSpace> upravo citam
<SilverSpace> obavjest na g+
<Mmike> moze pejst?
<SilverSpace> uh nestalo mi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.google.com/support/chat/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1386600&ctx=go&hl=hr
<ivoks> jesam li se pohvalio?
<ivoks> stigao mi je -> http://www.prioritypass.com/
<ivoks> konacno cu se moci otusirati izmedju letova
<SilverSpace> issss
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> kak se veli od supruge sestra
<ivoks> sogorica
<jelly> a jel to to ili je to zena od sogora
<jelly> ili oboje!
<SilverSpace> sestra
<jelly> ok
<ivoks> pokusavam se sjetiti kako moj stari zove sestre od stare
<ivoks> ali zove ih po imenu
<jelly> hehe
<jelly> "dodji vamo"
<ivoks> ali muza od sestre zove sogor
<SilverSpace> ma sve je to bezveze :)
<ivoks> no shit
 * Mmike lols :)
<ivoks> Mmike: sam ti lolaj, pazi da ti cura ne sazna :)
<Mmike> ma lolam na prioritypass :)
<ivoks> zakon stvar
<Mmike> kol'ko te kostalo to?
<ivoks> 0
<ivoks> nista
<Mmike> u tom slucaju - zakon stvar
<Mmike> znam ljude koji masnu paru placaju za to
<Mmike> ok, ne bas masnu
<Mmike> al' placaju
<ivoks> ne, ja nisam dao ni kune
<Mmike> e, ivoks, ja cu danas za tribunj! pa osh sutra pivce neko ili nesto u neko doba dana, predvecer preferably?
<ivoks> mozes doc veslat sutra
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> cujemo se... idem na jutarnju kavu
<jelly> nemre veslat
<jelly> zasto?  nobody canna cross it
<ivoks> moram to poslusati prije kave
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT0ydGTZCjw
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<SilverSpace> ima velika sanas u nedjelju f1 po kisi
<SilverSpace> sansa*
<Mmike> O KAKO MRZIM MYSQL!
<Mmike> i jos njihov zdrkani kanal na kojem nemres tipkat ako nisi identan i ako nisi na trepavicama i ako ti lijeva sisa nije umocena u mlijeko!
<SilverSpace> :))))
<jelly> nyan
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesi pio kad "ulogan čaj" ?
<obruT> Mmike: ma mysql je bas super :)
<obruT> Mmike: ja znam da ti potajno zelis biti developer koji ce raditi orm bazirane aplikacije s mysql-om kao bazom :)
<Mmike> Yea :0
<Mmike> obruT, jel' mozda znas
<Mmike> ili netko
<Mmike> numericka tastatura mi ne radi, tj, kad klikcem po brojevima (osim 5, naravno) mis se krece u smjeru u kojem je cosak di je tipka na koju stisnem
<Mmike> recimo 8 mi mice misa gore, 2 dolje, i tak
<Mmike> kak' da to ugasim?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: f1 drugi trening
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> thnx
<obruT> Mmike: svasta, nisam to jos dozivio :) koji wm ? imas neki cudni mapping :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> mislim, gnome
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> fakat ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> nunlock
<SilverSpace> kaj to ne radi
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> upaljen je trenutno
<Mmike> al' i dalje imam te CUDNE pickarije
<SilverSpace> nikad za to cuo 
<SilverSpace> lol jes vidio ovo
<SilverSpace> u kokpitu zaboravili kljuc
<obruT> spustili onaj hepek, zalupili vrata pa sad ne mogu otkljucat ? :)
<SilverSpace> mehanicari
<obruT> znam, zajebavam... nego, jel se formula uopce moze zakljucat ? :)
<SilverSpace> zaboravili pod nogama u formuli 
<SilverSpace> obruT: tko ce to ukrasti :)
<Mmike> tko je ovaj ricardo?
<dodobas> test za virgin
<Mmike> we've lost telemetry and we've lost GPS
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> taj ce vozit za RB za godinu dvije
<SilverSpace> nasli GPS
<Mmike> zna li netko tko su/sto su netgen?
<SilverSpace> ?? 
<SilverSpace> netgen.hr‎
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> 4 firme s kojima nesto radim njih koriste za neki kufer
<sale> Mmike: web dizajn/development
<Mmike> man, ja nemrem ispod 1:38 voziti nirburgnigneinr
<SilverSpace> sale: hebemu kaj sa sajtom :)
<SilverSpace> fuck opet mi se srusio X
<Mmike> sale, vozis li ti rfactor?
<Mmike> ides, covjecet
<Mmike> k'o ja :)
<Mmike> na tocno istom mjestu :)
<Mmike> upravo sam skuzio da necu moc' gledat' utrku :/
<Mmike> kad moram na more njinjinji
<sale> Mmike: ne igram bas vise
<Mmike> sale, mislio sam te zicat nove aute i to :)
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> zaspat cu
<Mmike> sergio perez je papak
<Mmike> tamo gdje bi trebao gas stisnut, lik ne napravi nista, nego scima volan i jos uspori
<Mmike> a vidi se da ima gripa
<Mmike> covjece, imam ikona na androidu vise nego moja sestra na windowsima u trayu
<jelly> Mmike: pa snimi
<jelly> (<Mmike> upravo sam skuzio da necu moc' gledat' utrku :/)
<Mmike> jelly, a nije to to :)
<jelly> onda streamaj prek mobilne mreze dok se kotrljas prema moru, kajdativelim 
<Neuromanx> :)))))))))
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> oracle trazi 100 milijona za javu od googla
<ivoks> oracle kupio ksplice
<dodobas> no support for redhat/suse/...
<jelly> 100M je ok cijena
<jelly> to ce vjerojatno i dobiti
<Neuromanx> je, to je ok
<jelly> za razliku od 1.4 milijarde ili koliko su vec prvo trazili
<chaky> Ludnica, dignes FTP server na Android uredjaju i preko mreze prebacivas datoteke. Nema vise mountanja SD kartice :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: ja to radim preko https://market.android.com/details?id=net.xdevelop.rmp
<SilverSpace> napravio sam veliku cistku app na androidu
<Neuromanx> ja jos niti nemam androida...
<Neuromanx> nema se para...
<Neuromanx> no zato sam jednom kolegi na poslu narucio jednog za 1 kn...
<Neuromanx> t-mobile move
<jelly> heh, 1kn
<jelly> [*] uz ugovornu obvezu da cete nam dati jos 2100kn kroz sljedecih 18 mjeseci
<obruT> damn...
 * obruT testira qgis 1.7 i sad se pita jel sto krivo radi ili doticni ima bug pri prikazu odredjenih rastera :P
<Zero-One> bok ljudi
<Zero-One> ima kog?
<dodobas> mozda
<Zero-One> :)
<Zero-One> da ne duljim
<Zero-One> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=7772
<Zero-One> zna li netko rjesenje
<Zero-One> ?
<ivoks> ja bi ti pomogao, ali...
<ivoks> popio sam previse, ne vidim citati
<dodobas> neki link na forum, hmm da li da kliknem
<dodobas> nah....
<Zero-One> LoL
<jelly> Zero-One: vjerojatno je dobro bar reci generalno temu uz link, pa da onaj tko ne zna nis o tome ne mora ni klikat
<Zero-One> a ok
<Zero-One> da jednostavno napravim c/p ?
<jelly> ak je manje od cca 4 reda sure
<Zero-One> aj
<Zero-One> ah*
<Zero-One> onda cu pricat
<Zero-One> znaci
<Zero-One> htio bih spojiti ubuntu server sa ubuntu desktopom preko ethernet kabla tako da desktop sharea wlan konekciju na internet
<Zero-One> ok?
<Zero-One> svi kuze?
<jelly> znaci trebas internet connection sharing
<Zero-One> da
<jelly> eto, kratko i jasno
<Zero-One> ali neznam gdje i kako namjestiti postavke dnsa
<Zero-One> il ceg vec
<jelly> ako slozis ICS preko NetworkManager fichura mislim da ti n-m sve slozi
<Zero-One> hm
<jelly> nemam gnome/ubuntu pri ruci da velim di se tocno klika, al mislim da ces naci ako upises ubuntu i internet connection sharing na google
<Zero-One> ah to vec jesam
<Zero-One> to i znam
<Zero-One> ali problem je
<Zero-One> spojiti se s ovog drugog kompa na komp koji sharea mrezu
<Zero-One> posto tamo nemam gnome
<jelly> samo digni dhcp 
<jelly> klijenta
<Zero-One> tu sam te cekal
<Zero-One> kako 
<Zero-One> :D
<jelly> ne znam koji je najbolji nacin za ubuntu.  U debianu bi u /etc/network/interfaces podesio eth0 na npr
<Zero-One> i onda samo restartam mreze i trebalo bi se spojit na net?
<jelly> auto dhcp
<jelly> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jelly> onda sudo service networking restart, da
<Zero-One> ok, hvala puno
<Zero-One> idem sad to isprobam
<Zero-One> javim se
<ivoks> nobody canna cross it
<Zero-One> ha?
<jelly> the bus can swim
<ivoks> the bus can swim!
<ivoks> we are locked away in the wilderness
<ivoks> nobody canna cross it
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hknVoAoyy-k
<Zero-One> <ivoks> popio sam previse, ne vidim citati <-- i understand :D
<jelly> jel to original ili remix
<ivoks> raspalit na terasi usred turistickog mjesta
<ivoks> mix
<jelly> eh
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWIkX9c23M4&feature=related
<ivoks> ovo je original
<jelly> treba vidi original da bi se prvo skuzilo zasto postoji remix ;-)
<ivoks> ahahaha predobar!
<ivoks> hit ljeta
<ivoks> di bus can swim
<obruT> bas mi se svidja ovaj qgis-ov georeferencer
<Zero-One> damn, ocito je lose sprzen cd
<Zero-One> opce ne boota
<obruT> gledam ove stare topo karte iz 50-tih, neke ceste su bolje oznacene nego faking mireo-ove
<jelly> Sofa King
<jelly-home> Commodore 64 zvuk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR8_XyUsmXg
 * obruT ce dobit slom zivaca
<obruT> od danas mi firefox na googleovom pocetnoj stranici nevjerojatno divlja
<obruT> neupotrebljiv je
<StephenS> wow owo post9oji? ;d
<obruT> koje ?
<StephenS> kanal za korisnike iz cro
<obruT> kanali i kanalizacije su oduvijek postojali
<StephenS> jes ti glup il se pravis?
<obruT> naravno da sam glup, sta drugo
<jelly-home> obruT: vidim da nisi jedini!
<StephenS> jelly-home desi bre 2185 godina :D
<StephenS> ej
<StephenS> kolko vi zaradjujete mesecno?
<obruT> ovdje nitko nist ne zaradjuje, sve sami dzabalebarosi :)
<StephenS> e jef
<jelly-home> meni firma ne da da kazem koliko :-)
<jelly-home> al prosjecna placa u zg je koliko, 6kkn = 800€
<lulz87> ja zivim na socijali
<StephenS> 800 eura?
<StephenS> lulz hakeri nisu dobrodosli :(
<lulz87> di?
<StephenS> o0vde
<StephenS> :D
<StephenS> A i ne kontam sta se toliko lozite na te hakere, na kraju svi zavrshe u zatvoru i to je to
<jelly-home> yep, niko se ne bavi haklanjem
<StephenS> ma pogle mu nick
<StephenS> lulzteam i taj shit
<jelly-home> uh, mozda je covjek imao taj nick prije nego je lulzsec postojao
<StephenS> ma kako ne
<StephenS> ulz87 is not registered.
<StephenS> :D
<StephenS> Registered : Jul 02 18:06:14 2011 (2 weeks, 6 days, 03:20:15 ago)
<StephenS> ** kako ne :D
<jelly-home> to nis ne znaci, ja se recimo nisam godinu-dvije registrirao
<jelly-home> nickovi su manje vise proizvoljni i ne treba previse citati u njima
<StephenS> hmm
<lulz87> pa sta ti brijes, kakvi hakeri?
<lulz87> jebo hakiranje..
<StephenS> #hackers lmao
<lulz87> pa nek hakiraju, samo nek bez ddos-a
<lulz87> jer to moze svatko
<StephenS> ne moze svako
<StephenS> moras imati $ da kupis botove :D
<StephenS> Realno ili su glupi ili su opet glupi, oni hakuju a ne znaju da zarade, koja korist od toga
<StephenS> da sam ja hteo hakovati vec bi bio milioner
<StephenS> Debilchine raspale sve bi ih povatao i pravac u policiju mrsh
<lulz87> za 20$ mogu imat 4000 botova
<StephenS> oPo
<StephenS> kak to?
<lulz87> pa tak :)
<lulz87> imas boostere za kupit
<lulz87> ma to su sve gluposti...
<lulz87> nego da vas pitam, make skompajliran neki program, dali oni po defaulti imaju upciju make uninstall za briasnje ili ovisi o programeru?
<StephenS> nemaju
<StephenS> moras ti sam
<StephenS> tj zavisi
<lulz87> heh, ja sam apt-get generacija :)
<lulz87> recimo, nekad je potrebno samo ./make , a nekad i to + make install
<lulz87> pa zelim skuzit to, a ne da pratim na slijepo readme
<StephenS> nikad ne treba ./make
<StephenS> treba ili make
<StephenS> a pre toga mozda ./configure
<StephenS> zavisi kako je definisana scripta
<lulz87> mak kucam make
<lulz87> to znam, ali kad ide make install
<lulz87> onda cacka nesto po ostalim direktorijima?
<lulz87> kolko sam skuzio, make pretvori u executable a sa make install se onda to instalira?
<lulz87> dobro mislim? :D
<StephenS> d
<StephenS> a
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-23
<obruT> ajme, koja debilna rasprava o hakiranju...
<obruT> hehehe, kako ga je prasnuo :)  http://velonews.competitor.com/files/2011/07/contipunch.jpg
<JohnyS> OPostovanje svima
<JohnyS> trebam malu pomoc ako ima nekoga
<JohnyS> danas sam inst ubuntu pa sam friski
<jelly-home> pitaj pa ce neko valjda uletit
<jelly-home> mozda sad, mozda za sat vremena 
<JohnyS> ma kcer bi igrala one flash igrice na netu ali nikako da uspijem to inst
<JohnyS> one web browswer igrice
<JohnyS> ugl ne moguz pregledavat str koje imaju flaSW 
<JohnyS> *flash
<jelly-home> a Adobeov paket ( http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/ -> download flash player ) je instaliran?
<JohnyS> nece mi ga nikako prihvatiti
<jelly-home> imas instaliranu 32 ili 64-bitni sustav?
<jelly-home> u terminalu "dpkg --print-architecture"
<JohnyS> i386
<JohnyS> jedino to izbaci
<jelly-home> to je 32bitni, ok
<jelly-home> 64bitni bi rekao amd64
<JohnyS> aha
<jelly-home> koja se greska javi sa adobeovim paketom?
<JohnyS> dodje do 90 % otprilike trazi restart i kaze ostecen paket ili tako  nesto
<jelly-home> to nesto je bitno
<JohnyS> sad sam evo napravio update pa idem opet pokusat
<JohnyS> hm
<jelly-home> ako mozes, otvori detalje, copy/pasteaj ih na http://paste.ubuntu.com/ pa posalji link
<JohnyS> sad kaze da je inst
<JohnyS> idem probat otvorit nesto
<jelly-home> JohnyS: restartaj browser
<JohnyS> radi
<JohnyS> cak vise nema slomljenih paketa poslije upgrade-a
<JohnyS> e jos jedno pitanje
<JohnyS> imam wifi karticu u kompu a ubuntu mi ne prepoznaje wifi
<SilverSpace> vidi koja je kartica
<SilverSpace> lspci | grep Network
<SilverSpace> to upisi u terminalu
<JohnyS> nista 
<JohnyS> nista ne izbaci
<SilverSpace> hwinfo --netcard
<SilverSpace> instaliraj  hwinfo
<SilverSpace> napisat ce ti kako 
<SilverSpace> i to pejstaj na  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<JohnyS> sto da pejstam ??
<JohnyS> ovo sto mi izbaci makon hwinfo ??
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> ili samo pogledaj koji je model
<SilverSpace> kakvo je to racunalo
<SilverSpace> laptop
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> http://custom.nimblex.net/
<budz0r> ahoj s DebConfa
<SilverSpace> i kaj ima :)
<budz0r> pa zasad nista, planiraju se neki chevapi
<budz0r> nista gibam, javim se kasnije :)
<lulz87> RIP Amy
<lulz87> odlican glas, previse alkohola/droge :(
<SilverSpace> osteceni mozak
<SilverSpace> ali svim genijalcima je mozak ostecen
<Neuromanx> nije ona bila nikakav genijalac...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Neuromanx: ovo sam malo karokirao :))
<SilverSpace> fuck
<SilverSpace> pismenos mi je malo jaca strana
<SilverSpace> opet
<SilverSpace> ne mozes lezati i piati budalo 
<Neuromanx> :)
<Neuromanx> mozes, samo ce biti smijesno za citati:)
<SilverSpace> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTcwMQ
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-24
<obruT> koji sugavi vikend...
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> jutar
<obruT> hehehe :) koji lik :)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uef17zOCDb8
<SilverSpace> obruT: jucer gledao tur de f... nevjerojatno koliko ljudi uz stazu 
<obruT> SilverSpace: to je vani nevjerojatno popularno
<obruT> iako, trebao si gledat prethodne dvije etape... ja volim te brdske, krajolik presuper, a ekipa se pati :)
<obruT> danas je zavrsnica, iako je konacni rezultat ukupnog poretka jucer odredjen (osim ako se danas netko ne potrga)
<Neuromanx> nda vrijeme je malo sugavo
<SilverSpace> da malo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> o cemu ovaj brije
<SilverSpace> yep izgleda da skripta radi :)
<JohnyS> dobar dan zelim
<dodobas> dobro
<JohnyS> pitanjce .. koristim unbuntu zadnju sto sam mogao skinuti na hrv i u terminalu ne mogu uci u radnu povrsinu .. kaze ne postoji taj dir
<JohnyS> a moram iskopirati neke fileove u var/www dir
<dodobas> JohnyS: sto zelis tocno napraviti
<JohnyS> znaci ovako
<JohnyS> pokrenuo sam www servis za testiranja na unbuntu 
<JohnyS> i preko pretrazivaca otvori mi str 
<JohnyS> (testnu naravno)
<JohnyS> sad sam worpress odkompresirao na radnu povrsinu 
<JohnyS> kad udjem u terminal i zelim iz home/frodo/radna površina/ iskopirati u /var/www kaze mi sljedece :
<JohnyS> sudo cp /home/frodo/radna površina/ime-mape /var/www cp: cannot stat `/home/frodo/radna': Nema takve datoteke ili direktorija cp: cannot stat `površina/ime-mape': Nema takve datoteke ili direktorija
<JohnyS> s time da ime mape je wordpress
<dodobas> JohnyS: na linuxu moras paziti na velika i mala slova 
<dodobas> a ako u nazivu ima razmak onda ga moras escapeat...
<JohnyS> kako to napravim ? 
<dodobas> tj. Radna površina -> Radna\ površina
<JohnyS> aha
<JohnyS> ok idfem probati 
<JohnyS> *idem
<dodobas> ili stavi u navodnike "radna površina"
<JohnyS> cp: omitting directory `/home/frodo/Radna površina/wordpress'
<JohnyS> nece mi ni jedno ni drugo 
<dodobas> pa naedio si da kopira sve datoteke iz tog direktorija, ne i direktorije
<dodobas> :)
<JohnyS> ok ali nece ni fileove a niti direktorije
<dodobas> man cp
<SilverSpace> JohnyS: koristi tab za kompletiranje
<JohnyS> ups :D
<JohnyS> zaboravio sam napomenuti da sam novi na ovom operativnom sustavu
<JohnyS> tako da mi jos te fraze nisu sve jasne 
<SilverSpace> ili ako hoces kopirati nesto mozes koristiti i nautilus 
<SilverSpace> valjda znas sto je nautilus
<SilverSpace> :)
<JohnyS> jok
<JohnyS> :D
<JohnyS> e evo buraz mi je stigao napokon budem njega udavio 
<JohnyS> ugl hvala sto ste imali volju i zelju pomoci 
<JohnyS> cujemo se mi jos zasigurno ;) 
<SilverSpace> nautilus - file manager and graphical shell for GNOME
<JohnyS> e imam onaj sto se pokrece sa "mc" 
<SilverSpace> znaci otvoris nautilus kao root
<JohnyS> samo ni on mi neda da to iskopiram :D
<SilverSpace> eh oce 
<SilverSpace> sudo mc
<SilverSpace> tako pokreni
<JohnyS> aaaaa
<SilverSpace> moras biti root
<JohnyS> da da kuzim 
<SilverSpace> za kopiranje u /var/www
<JohnyS> al cek za sve sto pokrecem trebam sudo neki prg
<dodobas> joj SilverSpace .... samo ga zbunjujes :D nije to za ubuntu korisnike
<JohnyS> ili mogu samo kao root i onda deri =
<JohnyS> ?
<dodobas> kao sto rekoh :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> JohnyS: root koristis samo kad je za to potreba
<SilverSpace> doduse www mapu mozes slozit i u home 
<JohnyS> da a za ovo mi je potrebno recimo
<JohnyS> ?
<SilverSpace> tako da ti netreba nista za pokretanje
<JohnyS> aha
<SilverSpace> treba samo malo googlat
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Glavna_stranica
<SilverSpace> ima toga dosta 
<JohnyS> istina al da vidis koliko tabova bilo otvoreno + forumi uz sve sam se pogubio
<JohnyS> sorry sto sam vas tlacio
<SilverSpace> np
<SilverSpace> niko se nije rodio naucen
<SilverSpace> za sve se treba portuditi
<SilverSpace> fuck
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel gledas danas TDF ? :) danas je pocasna voznja, pije se sampanjac uz put i tako to :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: evo gledam :)
<SilverSpace> crko mi digitalni tv uredaj od bneta
<SilverSpace> mamicu im
<SilverSpace> obruT:  https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-i2Pua_7uiaQ/TiwGNAqclhI/AAAAAAAAESs/muFpDDLw1kQ/s720/888.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> mene jebe glupi softver na linuxu za gledanje tv-a
<SilverSpace> ovo danas je kikiriki etapa
<PsyTrance> dan
<PsyTrance> koristi tko ovu skriptu? https://gitorious.org/dhmz-weather/dhmz-weather/blobs/master/dhmz_en.py
<PsyTrance> kada pokrenem skriptu, dobijem samo ovo:
<PsyTrance>  $: dhmz_en.py
<PsyTrance>   File "/usr/local/bin/dhmz_en.py", line 47
<PsyTrance>     """ get list of XML files """
<PsyTrance>                                 ^
<PsyTrance> TabError: inconsistent use of tabs and spaces in indentation
<SilverSpace> za sto je ta skripta namjenjena
<PsyTrance> cita vremensku prognozu sa meteo.hr
<SilverSpace> conky
<PsyTrance> moze i ne mora biti u conkyu
<SilverSpace> vis meni radi u terminalu
<SilverSpace> ali ne sa tog tvojeg linka 
<SilverSpace> https://gitorious.org/dhmz-weather/dhmz-weather/blobs/raw/master/dhmz_en.py
<SilverSpace> ova radi
<SilverSpace> radi i iz gita
<SilverSpace> PsyTrance: u cemu je problem onda :)
<PsyTrance> dodem kasnije, imam drustvo :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-16
<ivoks> konacno... bura!
<weshmashian> \o
<ivoks> Reboot failed -- System halted                                                  
<ivoks> :D :D :D
<dodobas> to ti je zbog bure :
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> gentoo - compile everything, never reboot
 * Mmike je jucer cistio stare CDje i DVDje
<Mmike> nevojerjatno je kako je to spor medij
<marac> pozdrav ... imam pitanje vezano uz mint linux; dali se na njega da instalirat cučelje ubuntu netbook remixa kakvo je nekad bilo na 9.10 počto je meta kopija gnoma 2?
<Mmike> marac, zasto nebi uzeo zadnji ubuntu?
<marac> nije mi najbolje sjeo unity 
<ivoks> mint koristi repozitorij ubuntua, sve sto ima u ubuntuu ima i u mintu
<jelly-home> marac: instalirat, ne, morao bi uzeti taj stari kod, prethodnik unityja, i izbuildati za svoj OS
<marac> na starijim ubuntu verzijama se to dalo sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix 
<marac> al mint ne vuče podatke za to
<jelly-home> (i popraviti sve razlike u gnome 2 i gtk+ kodu da se stvar opce builda i radi kako spada...)
<marac> da se dodat kakav ppa il nešto?
<jelly-home> jedino ako je netko obavio vec sav taj posao i slozio ppa samo za mint
<ivoks> marac: pa koji ubuntu imas?
<ivoks> tj., mint... na kojoj verziji ubuntua je baziran
<marac> linux mint maya mate
<jelly-home> al nekak sumnjam da mint ima gnome 2
<jelly-home> ah, ima
<jelly-home> (Mate ~ Gnome 2)
<ivoks> ako ti unity nije sjeo, sto nisi probao gnome-shell, windowmaker, enlightenment, i sl...
<ivoks> kak su ljudi danas razmazeni, odmah mijenjaju distribuciju :)
<jelly-home> meni je isto pre-unity netbook sucelje bilo sasvim ok
<jelly-home> ivoks: naći distru koja još ima gnome 2 nije baš ni trivijalno
<ivoks> pa naravno kad se vise ne razvija :)
<jelly-home> ili taj fork
<ivoks> al taj fork je gnome3, kaj nije
<ivoks> koristi gtk3
<ivoks> koristi gnome3 lib
<ivoks> u biti, samo je shell zamijenjen
<ivoks> ah, cini se da nije
<ivoks> cek, oni fakat odrzavaju gtk2 i gnome2 lib?!
<ivoks> uf... sretno :)
<jelly-home> sad ti objasni liku da trazi cca portanje koda od kojeg se odustalo 2010 na kod od kojeg se odustalo 2011
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> zasto moj ubuntu nema /cdrom
<Mmike> niti /media/cdrom :/
<Mmike> curin ima, oba laptopa imaju, samo desktop nema :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> nece mene neki arm prcat...
<ivoks> nije bilo do kraja tjedna, ali do kraja tjedna + 16h
<ivoks> mogli bi to biti moji prvi commiti u kernel git
<jelly> Mmike: zato sto nemash uredjaj?!?
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> muke po tmuxu
<Mmike> heh, nasao sam doma Gnoppix-Live CD :)
<Mmike> Sjeca li se tko toga? :)
<Mmike> land of magic vise ne postoji?
<BotaniCar> jeasm vam vec rekao ? 
<BotaniCar> jesam .. 
<Mmike> ovisi
<Mmike> ima cartamagica
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominion_(card_game)
<Mmike> moram kupit nadodatke
 * obruT treba neki servis koji ce mu MS office dokumente pretvoriti u pdf ili sto vec :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: MS word to ima integrirano ( save as ..)
<BotaniCar> ili bi ti to programaCki ?
<obruT> ja bi to nekak da posaljem mailom dokument i dobijem nazad pdf...
<obruT> to cu nazicat ove u firmi da srede nesto
<obruT> ne vjerujem da je komplicirano..
<BotaniCar> kaj ce ti mail kao nepotrebni korak ? Otvoris> snimis kao >gotovo ; nije to brze ?
<BotaniCar> Ili ne vidim cijelu sliku ?
<obruT> pa nemam windowse :P
<BotaniCar> a, libre nema save as pdf ?
<obruT> e pa u tome je problem, sto se libre i oo muce s nekim dokumentima
<BotaniCar> ili izgleda slomljeno dokument ?
<BotaniCar> okok 
<obruT> danas idem na sastanak, dobio neku marketinsku za procitat, ono sve razjebano, i komentari sa strane, tablica koja treba na novu stranicu nestaje i tako to...
<obruT> nadam se da nisam propustio nista bitno za sastanak :P
<BotaniCar> moze ovo: http://www.oooninja.com/2008/01/convert-openxml-docx-etc-in-linux-using.html ?
<BotaniCar> nda marketinska lista <> bitno
<obruT> jebiga, po marketinskim zahtjevima radimo projekte... ak sam propustio nesto sto se "ne moze" onda ce me jebat poslije zasto to nije napravljeno odnosno zasto se nisam zalio na to u marketinskoj... a odgovor "zato sto nemam ms office pa nisam mogo procitat sve" ne znam da li bi prosao :)
<obruT> mislim da cu morat dici windoze u virtualki pa bacit pogled kad zatreba...
<BotaniCar> Nemoj ih zaboraviti kupiti, aktivirati i registrirati :9
<jelly> kaj kupit, volume license od firme
<obruT> ima firma licence, nije bed
<obruT> imao sam ja i na ovom svom kompu na poslu instalirane windoze kad sam komp dobio, samo sam to, eto, pregazio
<obruT> nist, odo ja na taj sastanak :) znam sve sto treba osim onog sto libreoffice nije prikazao :)
<Mmike> super mi je kad mi netko snimi CD
<Mmike> autio
<Mmike> audio
<Mmike> koji je iz mp3ca napravio
<BotaniCar> Totalna besmislica, da :)
<jelly> kad nemas nista drugo, dobro je i tako
<BotaniCar> Meh, brijem da je postenije onda covjeku mp3 zapec, ne znam tko to danas vise ne moze citati u autu
<jelly> ko jos nema usb plug za stick na autoradiju
<BotaniCar> ja :( 
 * jelly isto, ali nema ni auto ni radijo
<BotaniCar> kajaznam, dobio sam s autom mp3 player koji uz to i wma cita, meni dost, nemam cak ni zadnje zvucnike spojene :) 
<BotaniCar> osim toga, Mmike, to me potaklo da pitam .. kaj fali mp3u kao mediju ? Ako cemo pravo, u svojoj si dobi i s svojim party backgroundom , dovoljno gluh da ne mozes razluciti mp3/raw , ne ?
<Mmike> pa, ne
<Mmike> cujem razliku
<Mmike> ovisno o glazbi, dakako
<Mmike> al nije to bitno
<BotaniCar> samo je to bitno
<Mmike> bitno je da sad s tim audioCDjem nemrem nista
<Mmike> mogu ga drzat na disku u .wavovima
<BotaniCar> ili cujes ( i imas pravo jambrat) ili ne 
<Mmike> i slusat mp3cu
<Mmike> ili ih prekodirat u mp3 i ujebat si sve jos vise
<Mmike> tako da sam odlucio bacit taj CD
<Mmike> da, cujem razliku u mp3cama kad slusam vivaldija recimo, pa kad violine zapizde
<Mmike> bas se fino cuje
<Mmike> sve takve stvari i tako kodiram u flac
<Mmike> al', velim, nije to bitno sad :0
<BotaniCar> pa, moja je taktika prema audio materijalima upitnog porijekla, skidanje istog s interneta, u provjerenoj kakvoci, i brisanje /bacanje upitnog
<BotaniCar> on kodira u flac, odi proc, kak da ja flac u autu slusam ? :)
<Mmike> da, nikak
<Mmike> iako u autu mi je tak ocajna muzika da mogu i 8bitno zakodirat, necu skuzit :/
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/neka-cudna-veza-kako-su-tomato-kartice-za-mobitele-dospjele-u-ruke-sirijskih-pobunjenika/626095.aspx
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi pogledao snimku?
<ivoks> nikakvih dokaza nema da je nastala u siriji
<ivoks> osim sto ju je pustila sirijska televizija, bez zvuka
<ivoks> microsoft i NBC se razisli
<ivoks> nema vise msnbc-a
<Mmike> ivoks, mislis da netko namjerno podmece vipnetu? :)
<ivoks> tomato je t-com
<ivoks> zar ne?
<ivoks> ne, bonbon je tcom
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mislim da netko podmece nekome, osim mozda sirijske TV sirijcima
<ivoks> sirijcima je dovoljno pokazati latinicu da zakljuce kako su krscansko-americke snage upletene u pobunu
<ivoks> indroktinacija, ne
<jelly> jos ce ispasti da su mudzahedini bacali ona stakla sa HoTo tornja
<Mmike> kako preporucate da unistim CDje?
<dodobas> Mmike: u mikrovalnoj :)
<jelly> Mmike: u kvalitetnom rezacu papira koji je atestiran i za cdje
<jelly> pa ko voli nek spaja
<ivoks> recikliraj
<jelly> ivoks: mislis da ce lik koji radi za 1800 kn u reciklaznom dvoristu paziti na sigurnost podataka?
<ivoks> ne, niti mu je to posao
<ivoks> ti ces ih potrgati i onda odnijeti njemu
<jelly> ak cu ih potrgati sam onda mi je isti kufer di ce zavrsiti, to nije odgovor na postavljeno pitanje
<Mmike> pa, to sam u biti htio pitati
<Mmike> ako samo unistim CD
<Mmike> tj, potrgam ga
<Mmike> osim ako bas netko ne kopa po CDjima i slozi ga i izngnjavi se s time, i'm safe
<Mmike> al' kako da se i od toga zastitim?
<Mmike> osim mikrovalne :)
<jelly> koliko skupo mozes najebati ako ih netko slozi natrag?
<Mmike> "Never microwave a CD. The small amount of metal in the CD will damage the microwave emitter and the by-products could contaminate food that is later cooked in it."
<Mmike> jelly, nikoliko, moze mi sam bit jako jako JAKO neugodno :)
<ivoks> onda ih samo prelomi
<ivoks> poderi ih
<ivoks> pa ono... podaci su digitalni
<ivoks> ako ne moze doci do svih 0 i 1, ne moze dobiti cijeli tvoj filmic gdje prasis kozu
<ivoks> iliti janje, kako ti drago :)
<jelly> Meeee
<Mmike> nda :)
<ivoks> hahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha
<ivoks> vrijeme je da se maknem iz ove pripizdine od drzave
<Mmike> ? :)
<ivoks> zove me iz porezne da ce mi dignuti akontaciju na porez na visinu... ono... ma smijesno
<jelly> na visinu cega
<Mmike> porez na sta?
<ivoks> slusam... i velim, pa da otpustim covjeka koji radi, da odem spavat na ulicu, opet necu imati za akontaciju ako ce biti tolika
<ivoks> koji kurac je ovoj drzavi
<jelly> odi fino u novine s tim i pitaj ih jel poticu poduzetnike, ili samo hoce uzet pare onima koji su jos solventni
<ivoks> ne 100%, nego 200% bi onda digla akontaciju
<ivoks> al dobro, nazvala me da me upozori
<ivoks> tak da mogu pisati primjedbe i gluposti
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> akontacija na sta?
<ivoks> porez na dohodak
<ivoks> znaci, unaprijed placas porez za nesto sto jos nisi zaradio
<ivoks> i to ti bane cifru ono... ahahahahahaha
<Mmike> srecom, ne placam porez na dohodak
<Mmike> placam porez na dobit
<Mmike> i isto placam akontacije :)
<Mmike> al' tocno znam koliko mi je, pa nije bed (neki veliki)
<ivoks> moj bi sad trebao biti u visini rate za auto i stan :)
<ivoks> i to jebeni auto i jebeni stan, na pantovcaku :)
<ivoks> za kaj ja radim... za kaj...
<ivoks> najbolje se zabit u drzavnu upravu i cuclat
<jelly> kaj ne bi po nekoj logici to trebalo biti prosjek koliko si platio zadnjih godinu ili tri
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to je ono sto si platio za proslu godinu / 12
<ivoks> i jos malo vise
<ivoks> u biti... cek da zbrojim
<ivoks> da, (akontacije iz 2010. + porez na dohodak u 2011.) / 12
<ivoks> err... da, (akontacije iz 2011. + porez na dohodak u 2011.) / 12
<ivoks> znaci, porez na dohodak za 2011 / 12
<ivoks> al dobro, ajde...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTIsivkSeBk
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> akontacije koje si platio ti se oduzimaj
<ivoks> sve je to porez koji placas
<Mmike> znaci, ak si imao 1200 kuna poreza
<ivoks> samo si ga placao kroz cijelu godinu
<Mmike> placas 120 kuna mjesecno
<Mmike> slijedece godine opet imas 1200 kuna poreza
<Mmike> ne placas nista ekstra
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> ako ti je porez narastaio na 2400 kuna, onda platis 1200 kuna razlike i akontacija ti je 240 kuna
<ivoks> znaci, 1.1.2012. oni kazu 'ti bi ove godine mogao napraviti taj i taj promet'
<jelly> ivoks: da, to je ok ajmo rec
<ivoks> pa prema tome, placas ovu akontaciju tako da platis porez na 12 rata, kroz godinu, prije nego si zaradio
<ivoks> i ako su dobro procijenili, onda ti na kraju godine ostane za platiti 0kn
<Mmike> ne procjenjuju
<Mmike> nego izracunaju
<jelly> dal je prije ili ne, ovisi kad u godini to zaradish ako uopce zaradis
<ivoks> sto znaci, slijedece godine ce ti dati istu akontaciju
<ivoks> da, izracunaju, na temelju prosle godine
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> e sad...
<Mmike> al' ti si rekao:  (akontacije iz 2010. + porez na dohodak u 2011.) / 12
<ivoks> ja sam imao rast prometa od 100% (vise manje)
<Mmike> sto bi znacilo da duplo placas
<ivoks> Mmike: da, ispravio sam se
<Mmike> aha, sorry
<Mmike> nisam ubro :)
<ivoks> 14:53 < ivoks> err... da, (akontacije iz 2011. + porez na dohodak u 2011.) / 12
<ivoks> ali akontacije rastu 200%
<Mmike> ugl, ako ti dobit/dhodak ne rastu, placas isto
<ivoks> to mi nikako nije jasno
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> pa rastu 200% ako ti je dohodak toliko narastao
<ivoks> a nije
<Mmike> onda ti je netko nesto krivo zaracunao
<ivoks> ma ja sam prosli tjedan bio kod babe
<Mmike> velim, ak ti je porez prosle godine bio 1200, placas 100 kuna mjesecno. Ak ti je sad narastao na 2400, platit ces 1200 kuna razlike, i akontacija ti je sad 200.
<ivoks> bas da joj kazem kako moramo akontaciju prilagoditi jer promet ove godine nece tako rasti
<Mmike> da, jebe se njima za to :)
<Mmike> ja sam tak jedne godine, dobit mi je pala za popizdit
<ivoks> tako samo unistavaju poslovne subjekte
<jelly> a mozda se da dogovorit
<Mmike> i nista, placao do kraja akontaciju koju sam imao
<Mmike> i onda ove godine nisam nista jos poreza na dobit platio :)
<ivoks> i onda budes u plusu
<Mmike> jer sam imao pretplatu iz prosle
<Mmike> sad tek negdje pocinjem placat
<jelly> Mmike: oce ti onda vratit tu lovu ili sta
<ivoks> a ja bi radje da mogu vrtiti novce
<ivoks> ne vracaju nista
<Mmike> jelly, pa, vratili su ju, kroz pretplatu
<ivoks> to ti je bonus
<jelly> wtf
<Mmike> nisam placao
<ivoks> kreditiras drzavu
<Mmike> ivoks, eh, i ja bi, da. Al' ne ide tako.
<ivoks> za 0%
<Mmike> mislim, pazi ovo
<jelly> ivoks: sta bonus, bonus proracunu i drzavi idu kamate?
<Mmike> naplatili mi porez za stan
<ivoks> sa 0% kamata
<Mmike> koji nisu smjeli
<Mmike> i bez obzira sto sam se zalio morao sam platiti
<Mmike> i platio sam nekih 18k kuna
<ivoks> ne idu kamate... oni uzmu tvoj novac i kazu 'hvala'
<Mmike> (jos moram platiti 20k, al' na to rjesenje zalba odgadja placanje, pa nisam jos nista platio)
<Mmike> i sad, oni imaju mojih 18k kuna + kamatu (jer nisam sve u komadu platio)
<Mmike> i kad postupe po zalbi, morat ce mi to sve vratiti
<Mmike> plus kamatu!
<Mmike> jer su drzali moju paru 
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> a sve samo zato sto je nadzornica ili koji kufer koja tamo raid - krava
<ivoks> sad sam tak frustriran da ne mogu dalje raditi
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jbg, ja sam se s time pomirio
<ivoks> i sad moram u zagreb u srijedu
<ivoks> krkani
<Mmike> eee
<Mmike> ocemo server nosit onda?
<ivoks> nemoj me sad nista
<jelly> wtf, webcam za staviti na smart TV za skype $100-130
<ivoks> idem probat nastaviti prckati po kernelu
<BotaniCar> jelly: kakav je to smart TV ?
<BotaniCar> to od IKEA-e ono ? 
<ivoks> samsung
<obruT> to me ne cudi, ekipa kupi tv, a onda jos iskesira hrpu dodatnih para za djidje midje, em wireless dongle, em webcam, em ovo em ono
<jelly> BotaniCar: samsung ili lg
<jelly> obruT: wireless dongle je D-Link kompatibilni :-D
<BotaniCar> doesn't sound realy smart to me :)
<jelly> stara ima samsung, ja imam lg, cijene kamera su podjednako bezobrazne jer su u TV-jima grozno spori SoC-ovi koji ne mogu kodirati 720p video, pa kamere imaju hw codec
<obruT> jelly: mislis dao to prosjecni korisnik zna ? :) 
<jelly> stavis obican webcam i neko smece tipa raspi, dodje duplo jefitinije
<BotaniCar> nda, ako ti se ceka 2,7 godina da ti raspi stigne :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: nemoj tako, nekim ljudima je stigo :)
<obruT> al nacuo sam da nije bas stabilan previse
<BotaniCar> nisam puno pitao, ali ono sto sam cuo mi je dalo zakljuciti da se korisnici koji su ga narucili mogu podijeliti u dvije grupe 
<jelly> nije kriv hardver nego glupi linux <g>
<BotaniCar> 1) oni kojima nije stigao
<BotaniCar> 2) oni kojima je stigao i sad ne znaju sto bi s njim
 * obruT ga nije narucio, a zna tocno sto bi s njim ;)
<BotaniCar> e, zato ne spadas nigdje u moju grubu kategorizaciju :)
<BotaniCar> meni isto treba nova stopica za vrata (ono da ti kvaka ne odvali dio zida ako naglo otvoris)
<obruT> stavi glavu nekog bosanca...
<obruT> iako, mogla bi kvaka/vrata nastradat
<obruT> vis vraga, mogli bi proizvodit te stoppere u obliku glave
<BotaniCar> Mogli bi i kvake :)
<obruT> to vec postoji, gledao u Indiana Jonesu
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa, 2) je problem za one koji su ga narucili fore radi.  Jedan lik recimo slaze low-power makine za djecu u africi di je vec bio, tako da doslovno mogu radit na pedale ili solarni pogon
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne velim ja da naprava ne bi mogla biti svrsishodna, samo sam naveo kateogrizaciju po dosadasnjem inputu :)
<jelly> moze biti ntp server, ima iznenadjujuce stabilan klok neovisno o temperaturi a boota se i digne ntpd ispod 10 sekundi
 * jelly ima gps receiver koji treba negdi spojit
<BotaniCar> moze biti i firewall, vidio sam ga u akciji, ako znas kakav je hardver iza,mozes ga floodati, ali inace je a1
<BotaniCar> ceksad, imas GPS reciever,a nemas auto, a ja imam auto, a nemam GPS .. eh, da nisam ozenjen, upitao bih jellya jel zainteresiran za istospolni brak bez konzumacije istog, samo da imovinu malo dijelimo :)
<obruT> je je, prvih par dana ne bi bilo konzumacije, a onda kad bi pofalilo... :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: kakvog ti hardvera imas ? Mozda bi nas brak mogao postati trokut :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: imam svacega :) od retro hardvera do malog led displaya iz turbolimaca :) dogovoricemo se :)
<Mmike> ja bi isto
<jelly> BotaniCar: taj risiver ide u serversku cim slozim da radi
<BotaniCar> aha, da znas ako ti serverska migrira :)
<BotaniCar> jelly:  nego, jel bi se zenio ? :) 
<obruT> jel u "serverskoj" ima signala ?
<jelly> antenu stavis na krov
 * Mmike slusa Doc Martinov set iz Tvornice, 3.2.2001.
<jelly> i onda ako $DEITY da imas 1PPS stratum 0 ntp server sa cca 50-100ns kvalitete umjesto da se jebes sa pool.ntp.org i cicko opremom
<obruT> negdje sam naletio na oglas da se prodaje atomski sat... mozda da to nabavis ? :)
<BotaniCar> ili onaj CASIO s digitronom, nepreciznost nadoknadjuje coolnes faktorom 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/406342_336600809755504_1021636672_n.jpg
<obruT> ajme... jadni psi :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> taki jedan je bio neki dan na televiziji
<BotaniCar> trol-o-dog :)
<Mmike> jel' mozete resolvat youporn.com ?
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> jel bi htjeli resolvat to cudo
<ivoks> ahahaha srusio si youporn.com :D
<jelly> youporn.com has address 31.192.116.24
<jelly> youporn.com mail is handled by 20 mx2.emailsrvr.com.
<jelly> youporn.com mail is handled by 10 mx1.emailsrvr.com.
<ivoks> dig @ns5.dnsmadeeasy.com youporn.com
<ivoks> ;youporn.com.			IN	A
<ivoks> dns je bananko
<jelly> dnsmmikedeasy.com
<ivoks> tj... ns1 do ns4 rade
<ivoks> ns5 do ns7 ne rade
<ivoks> ns8 opet rade
<ivoks> i ns0 radi
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> ne hostaju DNS kod nas
<ivoks> youporn.com.		120	IN	A	208.94.147.150
<Mmike> pa su ti tam potrgali
<ivoks> pa di je sad...
<Mmike> covjece, koji traffic drop :)
<jelly> u oblaku
<ivoks> jelly: i ja vidimo razlicite adrese :)
<jelly> ivoks: ne usudim se pogledat jel sajt radi
<ivoks> ni ja :)
<jelly> u jednom tabu My Little Pony u idućem youporn.com
<ivoks> zasto ste si stavili TTL 120?
<jelly> Homemade Porn vs. Professional Porn: How to Spot the Difference & Categorize a Video. Read more »
<ivoks> kihne DNS i u roku keks ste offline, a nema potrebe
<jelly> zato sto se sele s tocke A na tocku B
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj se mi vidimo ovaj tjedan
<ivoks> aha, sele se
<jelly> ma samo nagadjam, to je jedini razlog zasto bi smanjio TTL na tak malo
<jelly> moji resolveri ce to ionako dici na 300
<jelly> "stas ti meni 120, mff"
<Mmike> 3600 je TTL nas defaultni
<Mmike> nemam pojma zasto ovi imaju tak
<Mmike> velim, nije DNS kod nas
<jelly> "samba fuck orgy" wtf
<jelly> valjda im je samba bolja od pravog windows file servera
<obruT> jel imao tko problema s ovim ? http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/07/leap-second-bug-wreaks-havoc-with-java-linux/
<obruT> tek sad je kolegao povezao krsenje nasih par sustava (dok smo bili na godisnjem naravno) s ovim bugom
<jelly> obruT: 5 sati prekovremenog sa godisnjeg
<obruT> https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/6/30/122
<obruT> ovo je bio uzrok :P
<obruT> pa ne vjerujem
<obruT> odemo dva glavna za neke sustave na godisnji, sustavi nam rade bez ikakvog problema i jave nam da se skrsilo nesto...
<obruT> i fakat nam nije bilo jasno sto
<obruT>  i za sto
<obruT> i sad skuzimo da se poklopilo taman s tim :P
<jelly> pa drugi dan je pisalo da je za popraviti dosta pozvati clock_settime()
<obruT> eh drugi dan, mi smo dosli tjedan dana nakon toga... s tim da je restart pomogao
<jelly> veci je problem bio sa ESX hostovima
<jelly> koji su vrtili virtualce di se to desilo
<jelly> sav interaktivni rad se totalno uzasno usporio, kolega je rebutao hrpu virtualaca i hostova od 2-4 ujutro
<jelly> (leap second je bio u 2 ujutro)
<obruT> u tropicku mat*... upravo sam skuzio da mi obje mrezne u kompu imaju istu faking mac adresu ?!?
<obruT> wtf
<obruT> nist, odo doma...
<Mmike> tak vam i treba kad imate virtualke :)
<jelly> pusti, to migriras i rebootas i niko nis ne primijeti
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/balkan/turist-ceh-skocio-sa-starog-mosta-i-utopio-se
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/44996754
<Mmike> jelly, ti si bash-maher
<Mmike> kazem: pidof nginx
<Mmike> i dobijem 202 pida
<Mmike> i hocu jedan izbaciti van
<Mmike> osim sedom, jel' imas ideju:
<jelly> Mmike: koji hoces izbaciti van?
<Mmike> a da nije nesto a-la: pidof nginx | xargs -n1 | grep -v taj-neki-pid | xargs
<jelly> po cemu se razlikuje od ostalih?
<Mmike> po tome sto je to id init.d skripte
<jelly> pgrep je u vecini slucajeva bolji alat
<Mmike> hm
<jelly> a ako ih hoces ubiti, pkill
<Mmike> vidis
<Mmike> to je odlicno: pgrep -u nobody nginx
<Mmike> megasuperkul :)
<jelly> naravno, znali su Sunovi inzenjeri kako se pisu cli alati
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> nisam u zivotu ovoliko paketa napravio k'o danas
<Mmike> pgrep je super, thnx jelly :)
<SilverSpace> faking ludaka http://vimeo.com/37448941
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-17
<dodobas> yeloeee
<weshmashian> \o
<MmikeDOMA> kakvo slijepljivanje
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: sto bi?
<MmikeDOMA> nist
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> zaspo sam :)
<MmikeDOMA> prednost kad radis od doma i zaspes
<MmikeDOMA> nema zurbe u kupaoni, psovanja u guzvi i tak :)
<weshmashian> :)))
<weshmashian> nekad bi i ja tak, al' onda skuzim da nemrem :)
<dodobas> e MmikeDOMA jel ima nesto sto bi mi omogucilo da vratim stanje PG baze, kakvo je bilo prije 15min, recimo?
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> jel' radis log archiving?
<dodobas> pa ne, ali mogu...
<dodobas> razvijam nesto i takva funkcionalnost bi mi jako dobro dosla :)
<MmikeDOMA> aha, ne treba ti sad, al' bi ti trebalo in tha futura
<MmikeDOMA> onda prouci log archiving i PITR (point in time recovery)
<MmikeDOMA> nelose je objasnjeno
<MmikeDOMA> u manualu od postgresa
<MmikeDOMA> ideja je da uzmes snapshot baze (moze i rsync), i nakon toga arhiviras WAL fajlove. I onda kad hoces PITR napravit pokrenes bazu s tog snapshota i kazes joj da replyja do te-i-te WAL pozicije
<dodobas> hmm, ali snapshot se nece promjeniti right ?
<dodobas> ili nakon replaya moram ponovno archive WAL?
<MmikeDOMA> erm
<MmikeDOMA> ne kuzim?
<MmikeDOMA> hoce se promijeniti ako sa snapshota pokrenes pg
<MmikeDOMA> al' ga mosh skopirat i onda na kopiji pokrenit? :)
<dodobas> pa e... to sam i mislio :)
<dodobas> cek da proucim , vjerojatno pricam gluposti
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ja to imam na 2 mjesta samo slozeno
<MmikeDOMA> di su neke on-line transakcije u igri, prodaje ulaznica i takva sranja
<MmikeDOMA> pa onda moras moc vratit bazu nazad u stanje to - i - to
<MmikeDOMA> doduse, nikad mi nije trebalo :)
<MmikeDOMA> al' sve to cuvat moram
<MmikeDOMA> srecom, baza ima oko 800njak MB, tak da nije neki bed, vise walovi zauzimaju nego sama baza
<dodobas> ma radi se o tome da pokusavam posloziti neki monitor promjena za openstreetmap
<dodobas> a kako je cijeli 'apply change to dataset' atomičan, ne mogu kotrolirati transakciju
<dodobas> pa mi treba neki nacin da se vratim u 'stanje' prije primjene tih promjena
<dodobas> da bi opet mogao 'testirati' :)
<MmikeDOMA> a dump/import?
<MmikeDOMA> ako si ti jedini koij radi?
<MmikeDOMA> slozi si skriptu koja napravi snapshot baze sa pg_dump
<MmikeDOMA> i onda restora sa pg_restore
<MmikeDOMA> koliko je velika baza?
<dodobas> text dump je 450mb
<Mmike> da, maleno
<Mmike> pg_dump -Fc
<Mmike> i pg_restore
<dodobas> a treba par minuta da se to izvrsi
<dodobas> hmm, ali opet... PITR bi mogao biti PITA za moj slucaj
<Mmike> -Fc
<Mmike> ubrzat ce ti znatno restore
<Mmike> dodaj -j5
<dodobas> divno... 75% vremena ode na create index :)
<igcek> caw ljudi...
<igcek> kontam da postavim network drive koji bi bio konektan i na domain... pa mislim na sambu
<igcek> imal ko kakav komentar? jel to dobro ili ima sta bolje?=
<Mmike> dodobas, drop the index, kaj ce ti u testnom environmentu
<Mmike> btw, velim ti -j2
<Mmike> ako imas 2proc storj
<Mmike> ili cak -j4
<Mmike> pash imat paralel restore
<dodobas> Mmike: pa paralel je ok, samo sto create index nije paralel... problem je sto.... :)
<Mmike> da, al' ak imas 2 indexa, onda oni jesu paralel :)
<dodobas> o tim indexima ovisim... jer pomocu njih discardam promjene koje me ne zanimaju...
<dodobas> komplicirano je :)
<dodobas> tri su tablice bitne, nodes (3mil) ways (300k), relations (5k)
<dodobas> pogodi koji index je problem.... radi se o prostornom indeksu... s koji kasnije korisim za preklapanje granicnih okvira...
<ivoks> u cetvrtak ti kazu da im treba za petak
<ivoks> a u ponedjeljak ujutro ti proizvodjac hardvera kaze 'ah da, nismo jos napisali driver za taj chipset'
<jelly-home> danas je utorak, ivoks 
<ivoks> tj., u utorak ujutro
<jelly-home> hahaha
<Mmike> dodobas, tja :)
<Mmike> dodobas, pa koliko ti traje kreiranje indexa?
<ivoks> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/07/16/nokia_lumia_sales_guesstimates/
<ivoks> koji fak...
<ivoks> It costs $450 in marketing to make someone buy a $49 Nokia Lumia
<dodobas> Mmike: a minuticu, sta ja znam :)
<dodobas> ovo je bar dobra prilika da malo PITR proucim
<Mmike> to stoji
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/
<ivoks> stizu igrice
<jelly-home> s/plural/singular/
<ivoks> malo po malo...
<ivoks> http://pablorubianes.wordpress.com/2012/07/17/python-docs-unity-lens/
<jelly-home> imamo malo po malo zadnjih 20 godina
<jelly-home> don't hold your breath
<ivoks> nikad u prici nisu bili najveci proizvodjaci i najpoznatije igre
<Mmike> Bas me zanima kad ce iRacing izac za linux :)
<Mmike> Ili rFactor mozda. 
<dodobas> samo jos trebaju i driveri za grafuljeke... :)
<Mmike> A da ne pricam o hrpi simulacija drugih, od avijona, brodova, podmornica, tenkova :/
<Mmike> dodobas, mislis, radeci driveri? :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: nisu ni sad, ovo je eksperiment sa jednim klijentom, koji je vec dobro radio pod Crossoverom jer su ga pokrpali da radi, i jednim (1) naslovom 
<ivoks> dodobas: jedno povlaci drugo... svi oni suradjuju
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> cure imaju fotosession u plicaku
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam cak siguran da to nece ici toliko da sam spreman cevape neke staviti na to
<Mmike> a ti OPET ne koristis svoju kameru na mobitelu!
<ivoks> tri plavokose
<jelly-home> ili s druge strane, Valve vec neko vrijeme pomaze da to radi behind the scenes, a sad su se odlucili izdati i native port Steama
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, na facebooku
<Mmike> ma, ako ce to donjeti bolje drivere za graficke, tj, prisiliti atinvidiju da naprave posao kako spada, I'm all for it
<Mmike> daklem, bash i integeri - no can do
<ivoks> antividija :)
<Mmike> i naucios am jos da se za usporedbu brojva u bashu koristi (()) a ne [[]]
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s480x480/181104_4353369432903_1541491245_n.jpg
<jelly-home> pijesak?
<ivoks> da
<obruT> ivoks: kakva ti je to fotka ? daj zazumiraj na kakve sise ili tak nesto...
<ivoks> to je vec zumirano
<ivoks> mobitel fotic
<obruT> onda se priblizi :)
<BotaniCar> di vidim koji clocksource mi koristi tuntor ( hpet acpi_pm  itd) ? 
<BotaniCar> i, kak promijenim ? :)=
<dodobas> Mmike: dakle, WAL ce se arhivirati samo kad mu puknem pg_start_backup()/pg_stop_backup() ?
<Mmike> ne
<ivoks> dmesg | grep -i hpet
<Mmike> wal se arhivira kad imas archive_command upaljen
<BotaniCar> ivoks: na taj cu nacin naci kaj koristim , kako to promijenim ? 
<BotaniCar> (thx)
<BotaniCar> da li da dodam parametar u grubov bootline ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: da.  Zasto bi mijenjao?
<BotaniCar> jelly: naletio sam na bug 
<jelly> ls -l /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource*/
<jelly> u zshu se lako nadje dal ima ista korisno pod /sys, ls -l /sys/**/*clockso*
<jelly> ko nema ** ima find
<Mmike> ivoks, samo valve za sad linuxira, ili ih ima jos?
<ivoks> EA isto koketira
<dodobas> Mmike: jel moram svaki put krenuti od base_backup-a, da bi replayao wal, ili mogu replayati wal na cluster u kojem god stanju bio ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: mucko djubre
<Mmike> dodobas, od base backupa
<Mmike> WAL biljezi promjene
<Mmike> kad napravis DML, to se zapise u wal
<Mmike> (pa tek onda u datadir, bgwriter to radi povremeno)
<dodobas> to nije bas agilno... :/
<dodobas> s obzirom da mi to nije jedina baza na klusteru...
<jelly> a zasto nemas svaku bazu u svom clusteru
<Mmike> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, kaj ti fali importu onom?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ne fali nista...
<dodobas> bar sam prosao i napravio PITR :)
<Mmike> super :)
<Mmike> mudriji si za znanje :0
<BotaniCar> pas mater i kernelima, i virtualizaciji, i sistemskim satovima, i informatici kao takvoj 
<BotaniCar> nda, i jebo pas programere centosa
<BotaniCar> samo ja mogu naletiti na bug u kojem acpi_pm producira kernel oopsove :)
<obruT> i prijestupnoj sekundi :)
<BotaniCar> Fala dragi Bo(n)gek na rollback kernelu
<BotaniCar> naravno da se bug ispoljio na produkcijskom serveru, i nemrem sad testirati rjesenje nego sam bootao s drugim kernelom,a  ovo cu drkati nocas .. 
<BotaniCar> ako ako 
<dodobas> Mmike: mogao bih napraviti poseban cluster .. pa onda raditi lvm snapshot i mergati ih... 
<BotaniCar> u 00:00 mi drugi katalozi pocinju sinkronizaciju, drkat cuu 3 ujutro
<jelly> wow, nemam nista crveno na nagiosu
<Mmike> dodobas, mergati?
<Mmike> jelly, lucky bastard
<jelly> sumnjivo mi je to
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja sam imao tjedan dana all-green ! :9
<Mmike> da, i meni
<Mmike> uvijek kad je prazan nagios idem gledat dal' je sve ok s nagiosom :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: to samo znaci da ne pratis prave stvari!
<BotaniCar> jelly: ili da sam tak ubver slozio ovo kaj mora delat da me u firmi vise ni netrebaju :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kak mislis sa lvmom mergeati to?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ima taj feature, mislim bar se spominje nisam nikad probao...
<dodobas> http://www.thegoldfish.org/2011/09/reverting-to-a-previous-snapshot-using-linux-lvm/
<Mmike> da ti od 2 filesystema napravi jedan?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> revert
<Mmike> da, mozes
<Mmike> ugasis postgres, snapshot, upalis
<dodobas> pa ne, reverta... samo sto to oni zovu merge ...
<Mmike> radis
<Mmike> sjebes, ugasis, revert, upalis
<Mmike> bitno je da postgres ne radi dok brljas po filesystemu
<BotaniCar> O , majcicu mu dragu, nasao sam .. ako virtualiziram na Hyper-v , onda current_clocksource mora biti "hyperv_clocksource"
<BotaniCar> naravno, svaki kernel upgrade mi radi sranja , jer centos po defaultu pikne nekaj drugo 
<ivoks> /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource
<BotaniCar> ae ae 
<BotaniCar> al, reci ti to frisko kompajliranom kernelu :) 
<ivoks> [ 8290.863206] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm
<jelly> zato bi neko... imao centos i custom kernel?
<jelly> zasto*
<ivoks> [ 8303.755877] Switching to clocksource hpet
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemam custom kernel, ali dobijem svako toliko novi od yum-a
<jelly> [   11.559283] Switching to clocksource hyperv_clocksource
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<BotaniCar> Jel' mi dost dodati u novi bootline clocksource=hyperv_clocksource , ili moram i onaj .. kakjeislo .. "divider=10 " dodati ?
<ivoks> pa samo echoaj
<ivoks> echo "hpet" > current_clocksource 
<ivoks> ako hoces on boot, onda bi clocksource= trebao biti dosta
<jelly> ak je fajl pod /proc ili /sys read-write, to znaci da ga se moze citat za trenutno i zapisati nesto da se promijeni
<ivoks> ali mu treba i kernel modul za taj hyperv_clocksource
<jelly> echo hyperv_clocksource >> /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource
<jelly> je pa zato je instalirao friski kernel ne
<jelly> [   11.558556] hv_timesource: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unkno
<jelly> wn, you have been warned.
<BotaniCar> esad, kak provjerim ( da li mogu) dok sam bootan u stari kernel koji radi, da li je u novom kernelu predkompajliran taj modul ? 
<jelly> nadji driver.ko pod /lib/modules/kojigod
<BotaniCar> hvala
<BotaniCar> OK, znaci, ako imam '/lib/modules/2.6.32-71.el6.i686/extra/microsoft-hyper-v/hv_timesource.ko' , sve je ok ? 
<BotaniCar> cd .. 
<BotaniCar> ups
<jelly> da
<jelly> ak je 2.6.32-71.el6.i686 taj novi
<BotaniCar> a, ako nemam, trebam se bootati i instalirati one management toolse microsoftove ? Nisam siguran kak to izvesti ako mi se makina smrzne 30 sec nakon boota ?
<jelly> vjerojatno ima neki nacin da velis da builda sa drugi kernel
<jelly> s,sa,za,
<BotaniCar> heh, ms veli da se bootam, mountam toolse i pokremen install.sh :) 
<jelly> to jest: mountas, pogledas sta skripta radi, nadjes di se buildaju moduli i onda pokrenes taj Makefile ali uz pravi KSRC=/lib/modules/2.6.32-71.el6.i686/build 
<jelly> cca, otprilike, aproksimativno
<BotaniCar> :) tocno to delam sad :) 
<jelly> kad je ocito!
<BotaniCar> kajja, seljache, znam kaj je ocito :) 
<BotaniCar> Meni je ocito da je piva hladna ili nije, te da konobarica ima dobru cicu ili ne :)
<Mmike> jel' ti kuzis kol'ko ti sebi muke dajes s tim microsoftovim drekom? :)
<jelly> kaj, radi
<jelly> to sto MS-ovci ne znaju slozit dkms support za buildanje modula je njihov problem
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koliko tocno ? imam to u pogonu 4 godine, i prvi put sam naletio na bug u CENTOS kernelu, debiani/tuntori na istom hostu mi rade
<jelly> a meni na Debianu nije radila mreza dok nisam stavio 2.6.38
<Mmike> nasao sam MSDN Library iz 1998 :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj sad vrdas, ne kuzim, koliko si sranja delam s tim MS drekom ? :) I, zakaj mislis da nemam vise sranja , recimo, na hostu na kojem xen vrtim :)
<Mmike> xen je isto drek
<Mmike> virtualizacija je drek
<Mmike> sve je to drek
<dodobas> mysql je sladoled :)
<BotaniCar> aha, u stvari mi nisi nista htio reci, nego cijelom kanalu objaviti da oni koji se bave guzicama i sisama imaju para toliko da ne virtualiziraju :)
<BotaniCar> posteno :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> bok, Silver
<jelly> virtualizacija je fantastican izum
<ivoks> slazem se... samo treba znati kada i gdje
<jelly> pogotovo kad platis za nesto sto posteno radi
<BotaniCar> Meh, slazem se s mmiketom, to je drek. Drek koji koriste kompanije koje nisu znale planirati hardverske resurse :) 
<jelly> *cough*vSphere*cough*
<ivoks> Mmiketu bi cloud dobro dosao za skaliranje potrosnje
<ivoks> ali s obzirom da on odrzava, a ne pise te aplikacije, upitno je koliko moze utjecati na to :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak to mislis?
<Mmike> (zamislimo da pisem aplikacije)
<SilverSpace> oj BotaniCar 
<Mmike> super mi kak mi mysql u logovima dere sa 'this and that table shas crashed'
<Mmike> i onda kazes 'check' i sve je ok :)
<Mmike> super je kad te netko pita da mu pomognes a u biti ne kuzi u cem je problem
<ivoks> Mmike: zato sto mozes napraviti aplikaciju u nekom frameworku za cloud
<Mmike> pa mu objasnjavas a
<Mmike> a on u biti hoce b
<ivoks> i onda se spajas na bazu, a ne zanima te replicirali se ona i ne moras paziti na to
<Mmike> da, nemres tak
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> jer, to ne radi :)
<Mmike> moras znat di ti je baza i kak radi
<Mmike> i kaj ti je bitno a kaj ti nije bitno
<Mmike> za ovo kaj ovi drkatori rade ne vidim smisao clouda
<Mmike> tj, pardon, ne clouda
<Mmike> nego virtualizacije
<Mmike> ovo kaj oni imaju je isto cloud
<Mmike> mislim, ak imas aplikaciju koja se vrti na 50+ servera, vrti se u cloudu
<Mmike> pogotovo ak mosh lako dodavat/micat stsrojeve
<Mmike> right?
<ivoks> tako nekako
<ivoks> ali stroj jos uvijek moras kupiti
<ivoks> i nema ga previse smisla micati, jer si ga vec platio
<jelly> eh, samo je pitanje ko ce ga kupiti i di ce stajati
<Mmike> pa, ok, zamisli da smo mi nesto a-la amazon
<Mmike> samo s nesto manje servera ipak
<Mmike> sad, zasto ovi biraju nas a ne amazon
<Mmike> nesmijem na glas :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/odroid-x-hobiste/117261.aspx
<BotaniCar> cloud je drek smrdljiv koliko i virtualizacija 
<jelly> cloud je magla
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da vidio sam zanimljiva stvarcica :)
<Mmike> mega-magla
 * jelly ceka da kolege dignu strgani server da idemo na rucak konacno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislis li ti koji dan u dubravu :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/cammeo-nije-stao-znak-stop-odbacio-radio-taxi-trafostanicu-clanak-431727
<SilverSpace> konkurencija se sudarila 
<SilverSpace> novinarstvo nam je u kujcu 
<SilverSpace> glavno da su naglasili da je u blizini dijecje igraliste 
<Mmike> jel' znate za neki monitoring solution
<Mmike> koji bi pratio trendove i onda alertao?
<Mmike> tipa, na nekim strojevima je ok da je load average 2 a na nekim 20
<Mmike> al' ako s 20 skoci na 40, to nije dobro
<Mmike> dok je ako s 2 skoci na 20 to ok
<ivoks> nagios?
<Mmike> nezna za trendove
<Mmike> nagios sam moze rec 'da, ovaj ti je veci od tresholda'
<Mmike> tj, trebao bih njegov nrpe plugin napisati koji bi pamtio s one strane sto se desava i onda znao rec jel' to alert, warn ili sto vec
<obruT> mislim da zenoss ima neki smartalert
<BotaniCar> ima
<obruT> nazalost, ja sam samo korisnik zenossa (gledam grafice i dobivam alerte), ne admin pa nisam ulazio u detalje (ne slazem rulove za monitoring)
<BotaniCar> imam jedan deployment di ljudi koriste zenoss i ima trendove, ali kak sam vec postavio nagios, nije mi se dalo zajebavati i postaviti zenoss kod sebe
<Mmike> zenoss je nesto a-la munin + nagios, right?
<BotaniCar> stvar i lijepo izgleda, zaobljeno sve i trlababalan :)
<BotaniCar> nda, taknekaj 
<obruT> ma fora je zenoss, zbilja je lijep :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: samo kaj moras procitati 3 knjige da ga postavis :)
<obruT> a nekad davno sam cak napisao plugin za gnome koji pika zenoss i pita za status nekih servera pa mi se lijepo u menubaru crvenilo i zelenilo :)
<BotaniCar> Imali su ljudi i nekih ozbiljnijih primjedbi na zenoss u u komparativnim testovima protiv nagiosa, ali se ne sjecam 
<obruT> za postavljanje imamo ekipu koja se time bavi :) ja sam kazem, ocem taj stroj, ocem to i to, a rado bi pratio i ovo moje custom, evo ti skripte koje ti daju value :) a onda covjek to sve slozi :)
<BotaniCar> "imamo ekipu", heh :)
<obruT> mislim ekipu, imamo jednog glavnog i drugog priucenog :)
<obruT> ja nazalost nemam ovlasti za prckanje po tome...
<obruT> inace bi vec sve potrgo :)
<ivoks> ja sam ga davno gledao
<ivoks> i nije mi se svidjelo sto je ostavljao backdoor
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ali to je bilo jako davno
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam, u sudoers je ubacio da svatko moze pokretati naredbe kao root
<ivoks> i to bilo koje
<ivoks> i sve sto ti treba je da netko razbije web frontend da bi imao root ovlasti na stroju
<ivoks> jer je www-data mogao izvrsiti bilo sto kao root
<ivoks> kod nagiosa, web frontend je samo frontend
<ivoks> tada je zenoss web bio sve
<ivoks> ako je jos uvijek tako, onak... nije pretjerano ozbiljno, ne
<SilverSpace> obruT: si vidio ovo http://vimeo.com/37448941
<obruT> SilverSpace: dzabalebarosi :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> ivoks, uzas :)
<obruT> iako, volio bih tamo penjat :)
<Mmike> misilm, ak je to tak :)
<Mmike> mislim, do naseg nagiosa mosh samo kroz vpn i 1001 fajrvol i strelice i mrtve mumije
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<SilverSpace> obruT: da lijepe stjene :)
<SilverSpace> koliko moras biti glup da ovo radis http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/ostalo/kiserlovski-je-zrtva-ludaka-koji-su-vozace-gadali-cavlima-clanak-431630
<obruT> to se i ja pitam
<obruT> takve budale treba optuzit za pokusaj ubojstva
<ivoks> predomislili se... ipak zele graditi peljeski most
<ivoks> dosle iz guzice u glavu
<ivoks> doslo
<obruT> ako me je cega frka na specki je da mi se pri velikoj brzini probusi guma... pogotovo na nekom zavojitom spustu...
<SilverSpace> da zajebano jako zajebano
<Mmike> guzica? glava?
<Mmike> svrha peljeskog mosta je ?
<Mmike> ne kuzim, zasto ne izgrade most peljesac-korcula
<Mmike> umjesto ovog nepotrebizma?
<Mmike> "Prije nekoliko godina na Touru je jedan tinejdžer po vozačima pucao iz zračne puške! Novozelanđanina Juliana Deana tada je pogodila kuglica sačme."
<Mmike> zracna sacmarica :)
<Mmike> hm, ne kuzim
<Mmike> kad dobijes novce iz europskih fondova za nesto
<Mmike> imas uvijete kako ces ga potrositi, right?
<obruT> jel tko od vas stogod razvijao na androidu ? 
<ivoks> Mmike: zato sto se komplicira status dubrovnika
<Mmike> find . -type f -name '*.wav' -print0 | xargs -0 -n1 -P6 flac
<Mmike> 6core flac encoding
<Mmike> and i/o trashing
<ivoks> prijenos dobara u dubrovniku je sad... pa ono... dodji mi prodji mi
<Mmike> darnit :)
<ivoks> to ne funkcionira unutar schengena
<Mmike> da, slicno k'o na otocima
<ivoks> nije bas slicno
<Mmike> pa, je
<Mmike> ici ces trajektom
<Mmike> dok ne naprave most
<Mmike> para za most nema
<Mmike> i jebiga
<ivoks> pa do toga dolazimo
<Mmike> velim, puno isplativiji bi bio most peljesac-korcula
<Mmike> zakaj se to ne napravi?
<Mmike> (da ne govorim koliko bi jeftiniji bio)
<ivoks> dubrovnik, ulaskom u schengen (kad-tad), postaje otok
<ivoks> ako ce se forsirati trajekt, roba ce poskupiti
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kako je sad na otocima? :)
<Mmike> ima ih milijarda
<Mmike> da, dulje ce trajati put
<Mmike> oh, well
<Mmike> nesh ti
<ivoks> nema ih bas milijarde naseljenih
<ivoks> naseljenih je malo
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> nasao sam sve simpsone
<Mmike> i sve star trekove
<Mmike> na DVDjevima
<Mmike> partimage je valjda jedini komad softvera koji broji mu megabajtima u minuti
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/425106_10151011116317088_1972620437_n.jpg
<ivoks> !! :) :)
<weshmashian> i tak, PBZ napokon shvatio da imaju problem sa uplatom love na racun prek PayPala
<weshmashian> sunce im njihovo
<weshmashian> :D
<jelly> kakav problem?
<jelly> (osim sto uzmu hrpu novaca, skoro 10% od $100-$200)
<weshmashian> pa pod prvo PP odma baci gresku sad kad sam pokuso ukucat broj kartice od deviznog
<weshmashian> pa ih zvah pa su rekli da rijesavaju opceniti problem prebacivanja love sa PP-a
<jelly> aha, to je nesto frisko
<jelly> ja sam zadnji put imao prije par mjeseci uplatu
<weshmashian> 2-3 tjedna frisko
<weshmashian> al' s druge strane, uplata drito na devizni prek moneybookersa ide bez problema, so there's that
<jelly> moneybookers nikad nisam uspio osposobit, ona njihova provjera me jedno 5 puta sjebala
<weshmashian> koja od silnih provjera?
<jelly> pise reservation ili npr. $1.41 na netbankingu, upisem to kao provjeru u moneybookers, u veli nije tocno
<jelly> reservation ili isplata*
<jelly> ne sjecam se
<weshmashian> a, je, vidjeh to, veli ekipa da se proba upisat +/-0,01
<weshmashian> navodno zbog razlike u tecaju or smtn, ko ce ga znat
<jelly> kad %$@# drzava i banke pretvaraju sve u kune prvo
<dodobas> Mmike: vid' http://jebo.me/pas/7
<jelly> jebo te pas, neko to koristi <g>
<weshmashian> jelly: do tog djela jos nisam doso, verificiro sam devizni samo i to prek mastera, ovu karticu ne mislim tam stavljat
<weshmashian> ovisno o situaciji sa PP-om mozda predjem komplet na MB za primanje love
<jelly> to će valjda popravit, ak ne poprave otvorit ću račun negdje gdje radi
<weshmashian> pa, bilo bi super da proradi
<jelly> mislim da neka mala banka radi drito sa Paypalom, OTP ili Erste tak nes
<weshmashian> mislim ok, mogu tu lovu potrosit online :D al' bi radje imo na racunu
<jelly> http://www.balkan-smf.com/forum/index.php?topic=4216.0 "Onda su mi prijatelji rekli da otvorim u OTP banci i nikad mi nije bilo problema,štoviše daju postotak na svaku uplaćenu kunu na PayPal. Oko 6 posto ja msm al to je na 100 kuna još 6 tako da sam barem 6 kuna u plusu"
<weshmashian> oh
<weshmashian> o, gledam thread, istu gresku o odbijanju imam i ja... nabijem ih na "novonastalu" situaciju
<ivoks> dodobas: Mmike ne vjeruje u LVM
<dodobas> ivoks: a sto cu mu ja
<ivoks> http://vimeo.com/45316779
<Mmike> pa, cesto nema smisla :)
<Mmike> lvm, jel
<Mmike> dodobas je pokazao primjenu di ima smisla :)
<dodobas> divno :/  org.postgresql.util.PSQLException: ERROR: payload string too long
<dodobas> moram drugacije pristupiti problemu :)
<obruT> dodobas: tocis neke blobove ?
<dodobas> payload je maks 8000 bytova
<dodobas> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/interactive/sql-notify.html
<obruT> vis, nisam nikad igrao s notify/listen
<obruT> al ak ti je payload prevelik, nesto krivo radis :)
<obruT> mislim da to nije zamisljeno za to sto ti radis :)
<dodobas> obruT: kao sto rekoh... imam krivi pristup :)
<obruT> vjerojatno bi to nesto trebao utocit negdje drugdje, a onda ekipi notificirati e, imate to i to tamo i tamo :)
<obruT> s/drugdje//
<dodobas> pa da, sto nije problem ako se ti podaci ne 'izbrisu' :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozes opisati 3 (realna) scenarija di LVM nema smisla ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to je neka sala? :)
<Mmike> lakse ti opisem 3 realna scenarija di ima smisla
<Mmike> al ajd
<Mmike> jedan di nema smisla
<Mmike> imas laptop
<Mmike> i slozis si LVM na njemu
<Mmike> i jos si isparticioniras to tak da imas /home, /var, /usr i to sve posebno
<Mmike> di je tu smisao s LVMom? da mosh lakse povecat /home i smanjit /var, ili kaj?
<BotaniCar> zadrzimo se na bottom lajnu, imas laptop - ne trebas LVM. Daj jos 2 primjera, prosim te. Namjerno nisam zadovoljan s jednim
 * obruT ne vidi smisao na laptopu posebno odvajati /usr /var i slicne pizdarije...
<obruT>  /home i to je to
<Mmike> zakaj i /home odvajati?
<Mmike> na laptopu imas jednu jedinu patriciju, i bok
<Mmike> i na desktopu isto
<dodobas> uh... ja ih imam 5
<Mmike> na serverima ima smisla, ne zelis da ti juzeri zapune patriciju pa da nema mejsta za logove iil da pekidz menazdment ne radi ili nesto
<Mmike> al' opet, ne koristis LVM
<Mmike> jer, neznam sto bi
<dodobas>  /, /boot, /home, /var, /home-backup
<Mmike> dodas novi disk, pa da mosh imat FS preko 2-3 particije?
<Mmike> dodobas, waste of space
<dodobas> kako ?
<dodobas> objasni mi
<obruT> zato sto volim clean install svega napravit pa zelim da mi podaci u /home ostanu netaknuti
<Mmike> obruT, pa ne treba ti zato posebna particija
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, kad ti se /var zapuni, a na /home imas jos 50GB prazno, sta onda radis?
<obruT> treba treba, ocem pocistit filesystem do kraja :P
<Mmike> obruT, iako ne raidm clean install nego samo upgrade, /home muvnes u /home-old i napravis /home i pustis ovog da se nasere gore, pa poslije renameas
<Mmike> koja svrha? :)
<Mmike> pa nisu to windowsi :)
<obruT> svrha, cista particija :P
<Mmike> :) ok, religijski motivi, razumijem :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ja imam filozofiju da ne pretrpavam home
<dodobas> tako da je 30G....
<dodobas> ako se zapuni onda moram cistiti
<dodobas> smece van...
 * Mmike doma ima /, i to je ssd, cijeli. I imam /storage, to je na pločastom disku. i imam jos swap tamo
<Mmike> ne vidim sto sam dobio sa particioniranjem diskova, osim muke
<Mmike> dodobas, da, al' ako ti se /var zapuni?
<Mmike> uopce, ako ti se bilo sto zapuni?
<Mmike> samo imas problem - tu imas mjesta, tu nemas
<dodobas> mislim, hello, tko ce zapuniti 50G na var
<dodobas> pa nece se zapuniti :)
<Mmike> waste of space :)
<Mmike> pa nece se zapunit nit ak imas sve na /
<Mmike> nisi ama bas nista izgubio time
<Mmike> samo ti je puno jednostavnije, ne moras se patiti s particijama
<dodobas> velike patnje....
<dodobas> izgubio sam max 2min na postavljenje u instaleru i to jos LVM :)
<Mmike> pa, patnje
<Mmike> nije ti se nikad desilo da odes kod frenda s laptopom i hoces iskopirati 100GB necega
<Mmike> a imas 30GB na /var, 40GB na /home, 10GB na /usr
<Mmike> i imas LVM, to ce te spasiti :)
<dodobas> ako zelim kopirati 100gb, onda ce on doci do mene sa svojim diskom
<Mmike> btw, dodobas , ovo kaj si radio sa lvom si mogao i sa rdiff-backupom
<Mmike> dodobas, ignoriranje problema ne znaci da problem ne postoji :)
<Mmike> "ja nikad ne kopiram 100GB", "ako mi treba 100GB, onda si to skinem s interneta, ne idem kod frenda"
<Mmike> shall I go on? :)
<Mmike> bottom line - particioniranje nema smisla
<Mmike> na windowsima ima, jer su debilni
<Mmike> pa ti je lakse snapshot sistemskog diska napraviti ako je omanji
<dodobas> Mmike: naravno da ima... ovisi ti o setupu
<Mmike> sa partimageom ili necim
<Mmike> dodobas, na laptopu nema
<dodobas> eto ga ne...
<Mmike> dodobas, ili desktopu
<Mmike> pa nema
<Mmike> ovo kaj ti imas nema smisla :)
<Mmike> nikakvog
<dodobas> meni je BITNO da imam home-backup
<Mmike> misilm, ok, tebe veseli. I to je ok, i dovoljno da ima smisla.
<dodobas> tako da rsync moze ljepo pokupiti stanje od jucer
<Mmike> Al' tehnicki gledano, nema smisla
<Mmike> pa, za to ti ne treba posebna particija
<Mmike> a samo imas problem kad ti nestane mjesta na A a imas mjesta na B
<dodobas> pa to i nije posebna particija
<Mmike> pa 
<dodobas> nego snapshot... ali ti to tako i ne razumije
<Mmike> ti si tutlek :)
<Mmike> /, /boot, /home, /var, /home-backup
<Mmike> to si rekao
<Mmike> pretpostavio sam da pricas o particijama
<dodobas> jesam i /tmp sam zaboravio
<Mmike> i rekao si da imas 5 particija
<Mmike> da, sto si dobio time sto imas odvojenih 5 particija?
<Mmike> tocno koji benefit imas?
<dodobas> sad snapshot~= particija
<dodobas> cek... stavljam te na pauzu da se ohladis
<Mmike> :) nemas argumenata pa ih smisljas? :)
<Mmike> daklem, imas 5 odvojenih particija, right? sda1,sda2,sda3... kako god?
<dodobas> ne nego ispravljam diplomski sa studentom...
<dodobas> cek...
<dodobas> tj. pisi pa cu replicirat
<Mmike> Pa, eto pisem. Pretpostavka, imas 5 particija: sda1-sda5 (ili kako vec). I na svakoj od njih imas mountan filesystem, /, /var, /home, /bla-tra... Correct?
<Mmike> Ako ne, onda reci kako je correct. Ako da, onda idem dalje :) 
<Mmike> Cekam... :)
<ivoks> opet lvm fight
<BotaniCar> Meni je LVM primarno super zbog extendanja. U particioniranje i ratove oko tog ne ulazim, ali LVM mi je spasio N radnih sati X puta.
<ivoks> fora je u tome da LVM moze objediniti razlicite block device i onda se podijeliti na razliciti broj block devicea
<dodobas> fight je oko particioniranja na laptopu
<ivoks> uz to jos ima extend, snapshot...
<dodobas> LVM nije trenutno IN
<ivoks> ovdje lvm, na #ubuntu-server raid
<BotaniCar> kaj sad protiv raida ima ekipa ? :) 
<BotaniCar> nish efikasno, pretpostavljam :)
<ivoks> tamo je lik uporan da mu raid write hole predstavlja ogroman problem
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahahaha
<Mmike> pa, cesto ekipa smatra da je raid zamjena za backup
<ivoks> a rijec je o hp microserveru za po doma
<Mmike> a nije :)
<Mmike> dodobas, no, daj, cekam te :)
<dodobas> ja sam pomocu lvm-a slozio nesto slicno raid10 :)
<dodobas> fore radi :)
<dodobas> Mmike: imam dvije particije na disku
<BotaniCar> dodobas: dobro si rekao, kraj rijeci kao 'cloud' , 'LVM' jednostavno nema cool-factor dovoljan da itko kaze da ga koristi :)
<ivoks> da, i to mozes
<dodobas> sda1 /boot i sda2 lvm PV
<Mmike> dodobas:
<Mmike> Mmike na laptopu imas jednu jedinu patriciju, i bok
<Mmike> Mmike i na desktopu isto
<Mmike> dodobas uh... ja ih imam 5
<Mmike> znaci, nemas ih 5?
<Mmike> imas majusni boot, i jednu veliku?
<BotaniCar> ROFL :)
<ivoks> particije ili block devicei? :)
<ivoks> (da dodatno zakompliciramo)
<Mmike> particije 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: brzo se ispravi, i reci da ih imas 6, zaboravio si /tmp
<Mmike> valjda nema 55 blokdivajsova
<dodobas> Mmike: tamo su bile particije, sad sam rekao particije na disku
<dodobas> ne pratis.... :)
<ivoks> particije, dvije
<ivoks> ali block devicea...
<ivoks> svaki dan drugacije, prema potrebi
<Mmike> no dobro, nemas 5 particija?
<Mmike> ili imas 5 particija?
<BotaniCar> ima, ima i vise, ja vidio ! :)
<dodobas> sto je za tebe particija ? :)
<Mmike> ili da se vratimo definiciji particije, mozda se tu ne razumijemo? :)
<Mmike> kao sto se i cinilo :)
<BotaniCar> eto ga, ako ste primjetili manji orbitalni pomak, to se Grcki filozofi redom okrecu u grobovima na "sto je tebi particija" :)
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<Mmike> prva recenica:
<ivoks> gle
<Mmike> "Disk partitioning is the act of dividing a hard disk drive into multiple logical storage units referred to as partitions, to treat one physical disk drive as if it were multiple disks."
<Mmike> to je za mene particija, u ovom kontekstu
<Mmike> sto si ti podrazumjevao particijom?
<ivoks> je li lvm particija je isto kao i pitanje je li LUN iz SAN-a particija
<ivoks> po ovoj gore recenici, LV-i su particije
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nastavi citati taj wiki i usput ces si odgovoriti na pitanje zakaj imati vise particija :)
<dodobas> Mmike: da imam 2 disk particije :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ok, to je malcice drugacije :) usudio bih se reci i da ti je /boot kao takav nepotreban :)
<ivoks> ako koristi lvm, nije
<ivoks> grub ne zna citati lvm :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa bio da koristim syslinux
<dodobas> a ne grub
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> da nema lvm, nebi mu trebao /
<Mmike> erm, /boot
<ivoks> u biti...
<Mmike> imao bi sve na jednoj velikoj patriciji
<ivoks> nisam siguran da je to vise tocno
<Mmike> sto bi time izgubio?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, erm, das mi primjer neki, samo jedan?
<BotaniCar> Mmike:  pa pital si zakaj vise particija, a na istom wiki siteu imas sekciju "Creating more than one partition has the following advantages:" :) 
<ivoks> dodobas: grub2 moze citati lvm
<Mmike> da, i nemaju smisla
<Mmike> Separation of the operating system (OS) and program files from user files. This allows image backups (or clones) to be made of only the operating system and installed software.
<Mmike> ima smisla, ako imas windowse
<dodobas> ivoks: da ili grub
<Mmike> za linux, nema smisla
<dodobas> *grub2
<SilverSpace> opet lvm :)
<ivoks> dodobas: pa tko jos koristi grub? :)
<Mmike> "Having a separate area for operating system virtual memory swapping/paging." - opet, nema smisla. Swap mosh imat i na filesystemu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a na linuxu nemas odvojene user fajlove ? 
<dodobas> ivoks: eto... lijenivci :)
<ivoks> Mmike: swap na filesystemu ima svoje ozbiljne nedostatke
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imas, al' zakaj bi ih odvajao? sto sam time dobio? velim, nisu to windowsi gdje si sam sebi pucao u ruku ako imas samo jedan veliki C
<Mmike> ivoks, npr?
<ivoks> swapping ti utjece na i/o
<BotaniCar> Mmike: I/O ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, i/o - kaj?
<ivoks> svaki zapis je XXXXX puta skuplji jer prolazi kroz filesystem
<ivoks> umjesto da ide direktno na disk
<BotaniCar> fala ivoks, nek si mu rekao 
<Mmike> ivoks, da, skuplji je, al' minimalno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ali je skuplje.
<ivoks> i onda taj jadan CPU koji se muci sa swapanjem, mora jos uci u loop sa filesystemom
<dodobas> Mmike: potato/potejto
<Mmike> opet, za desktop/laptop, irelevantno
<ivoks> prica se o laptopu, jel
<ivoks> swap na filesystemu = nema hibernacije
<BotaniCar> pa tek na laptopu moras maziti disk jer je sporiji, mika
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, ta stoji
<Mmike> ivoks, jedini razlog zasto imam swap od 19 GB na posebnoj particiji
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne znam kakve ti diskove u laptopu imas :) al moj je u laptopu brzi od ovog u desktopu :)
<dodobas> mislim da trebamo na wiki staviti 'I LIKE' tablicu
<ivoks> 19GB?!
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> 8 GB rama
<BotaniCar> ivoks: odgovorit cu s 'ne znam ja kakav ti to desktop imas" :)
<dodobas> i onda neka se svatko upise sto like-a ili ne
<ivoks> pa sta ce ti 19?
<dodobas> da skratimo ove rasprave
<Mmike> ak imam 4 GB u swapu treba mi bar jos 8 GB da mogu hibernate napraviti :)
<dodobas> za sam za LVM i vise blockdevice-a
<Mmike> ivoks, htio sam 16 natipkat, al' sam se zajebo pa natipko 19, i tak je ostalo :)
<Mmike> dodobas, opet ne vidim smisao toga, na desktopu/laptopu
<Mmike> sto si tocno dobio LVManjem?
<ivoks> ak swapas sa 8GB RAM-a, trebas nesto drugo, a ne veliku swap particiju :)
<Mmike> swapam, nazalost :/
<Mmike> trebam jos 8GB rama, da
<Mmike> znam :)
<dodobas> Mmike: objasnio sam ti svoj use case za home/home-backup...
 * obruT je lezanje na obali nekog planinskog jezera sa dvije sisate plavuse koje ga draskaju sa svake strane... za odjeb i lvma i particija i swapa...
<Mmike> dodobas, da, al' zasto na LVMu?
<Mmike> dodobas, imao bi to sve isto da imas dva direktorija u rootu, /home i /home-backup
<ivoks> backup LVM je puno jednostavniji
<dodobas> Mmike: jer snapshot napravim u 20ms....
<ivoks> jednostavniji, brzi, tocniji
<Mmike> od rsynca? :)
<Mmike> tocniji?
<ivoks> da
<dodobas> a sto ti bi da cekam svaki put rsncy....
<Mmike> kak' to mislis? :)
<dodobas> 20tak min...
<ivoks> rsync radi u seriji
<Mmike> meni rsync cijelog desktopa na backup server traje 2-3 minute
<ivoks> ne synca sve odjednom
<Mmike> na remote kistru
<dodobas> snapshot je trenutan
<Mmike> i to rdiff-backup
<ivoks> Mmike: i zato nije tocan
<Mmike> vrlo je tocan
<ivoks> mozes imati u backupu fileA prije operacije i fileB nakon operacije
<Mmike> da, istina. chrome cache direktorij nece bit konzistentan
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> moram mijenjat svoje backup metode, ovo ocito ne stima
<Mmike> come on, lads :)
<dodobas> Mmike: eto jos malo.... jos samo malo... :)
<obruT> pih, da imate freebsd/slowaris, onda bi snapshot radili s filesystemom, a ne nekim lvm-ovima :)
<ivoks> Mmike: e sad, lvm je brzi i laksi uz sve to
<dodobas> obruT: :D
<ivoks> obruT: fala bogu da ne radim snapshot block device iz filesystema
<Mmike> ivoks, drek na sibici :) nepotrebna komplikacija (na laptopu/deksotpu)
<ivoks> Mmike: komplikacija?
<Mmike> da, komplikacija
<Mmike> nepotreban
<BotaniCar> lol 
<Mmike> super je za preseravanje, slazem se :)
<Mmike> mosh i cijeli /etc u git stavit, pa tocno znat kaj si kad promijenio
<dodobas> Mmike: eto pazi ovo... imas bazu... zelis napraviti backup direktorija s filesystema... kako ces to napraviti
<BotaniCar> vidim ja da je mmikeu zao sto smo izmislili ista nakon kotaca :)
<Mmike> al' je nepotrebna komplikacija
<Mmike> dodobas, pricamo o fakin laptopu :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: muci njega i kotac cini mi se :)
<dodobas> Mmike: 0 === 0, 1 === 1
<BotaniCar> nda, obruT, pouzdani kotaci s 4 coska nisu nikad trebali biti zamijenjeni ovim modernim okruglim pizdarijama :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ako swapas 8GB RAM-a na laptopu, onda budi musko i priznaj da vrtis i mysql i pgsql
<Mmike> ivoks, na desktopu. Na laptopima imam 2/4GB rama pa imam 4/8 GB swapa
<Mmike> i nemam lvm
<Mmike> nema potrebe 
<Mmike> da, i ja sam se volio preseravat istim, al' fakat nema potrebe :)
<Mmike> sve u /, i mirna bosna
<ivoks> ako ti je sve jedna particija, onda lvm nema smisla
<Mmike> da, kao sto sam rekao na pocetku, lvm nema smisla
<BotaniCar> ima i onda (ne na laptopu) , sutra bush shtel doadti jos 2TB diska i ceka te jebanje 
<ivoks> ako je sve u jednoj particiji
<Mmike> jer je lakse/jednostavnije imat sve na /
<dodobas> ako imas jednu particiju
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne mogu zamisliti server bez lvma
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to je sado-mazohizam
<Mmike> mi nemamo lvm nit na jednom serveru
<Mmike> nema potrebe
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ni ja, nit zelim :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: vama su serveri potrosna roba
<Mmike> fakat ne vidim sto bih dobio s LVMom na serveru
<ivoks> Mmike: drugima su diskovi
<Mmike> osim, mozda, snapshottting
<ivoks> Mmike: vi kad nemate mjesta, zamijenite server
<ivoks> Mmike: drugi mijenjaju diskove
<ivoks> ne mozes usporedjivati takve stvari
<ivoks> kaj mislis da google koristi lvm na svojim strojevima?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da ga imas, najednom bi nasao 34 benefita specificnih sebi, ovak drkas jer ti na laptopu ne treba, pa isti princip primjenjujes na servere :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nebi. koristio sam, i nema smisla
<Mmike> al' nikakvog
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> imam server sa 500GB diskom
<ivoks> reci da je LVM preseravanje je cista glupost
<Mmike> patricioniran u /var /home i to sve
<Mmike> i sad, nestane mi diska
<Mmike> ok, kupim jos jedan 500 GB disk
<Mmike> i dodam ga unutra
<ivoks> jedini koji se tu preserava si ti jer 'mi servere bacamo ako nema mjesta'
<Mmike> i /home mi se prosiri sa 100GB na 600GB
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> lvm mi je to omogucio
<Mmike> jebeno
<Mmike> jel' tako?
<Mmike> to je use case?
<ivoks> nije ti se povecao home
<ivoks> nego pool, a ti onda mozes sto god hoces
<ivoks> i kasnije promijeniti, naravno
<Mmike> ok, ajmo bit ozbiljniji, jer setup koji sam opisao je los
<Mmike> imam 2 diska
<Mmike> 500 GB svaki
<Mmike> u mirroru
<Mmike> usfali mi mjesta
<Mmike> kako mi LVM tocno pomaze? moze use case, pls?
<ivoks> kupis jos dva, od 250GB
<ivoks> u mirror i nadostrikas
<ivoks> i to sve online
<ivoks> 0 sekundi downtime
<ivoks> da cujem, kako bi to izveo bez LVM-a
<Mmike> i na kraju imam raid1 koji se proteze na 4 diska?
<Mmike> i onda kad mi prdnu dva kriva, di sam? :)
<ivoks> ne, imas dva raid 1
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> guba
<Mmike> ali da nemam LVM
<Mmike> onda bih izvadio jedan, stavio veci, slozio mirror, izvadio drugi, stavio veci, slozio mirror
<Mmike> expandao patriijiu
<Mmike> isto 0 sekundi downtime
<ivoks> isss, koja jebada :)
<ivoks> trajalo bi tjedan dana
<ivoks> da ne govorimo da si u govnima dok se raid rebuilda
<ivoks> jer ako rikne disk... papa
<Mmike> pa, ne bas
<Mmike> imas i dalje drugi disk koji si izvadio
<Mmike> a rebuld polja od 500GB traje 20ak minuta
<obruT> vidim da ekipa ima neke velike laptope kad unutra ućera 4 diska :P
<ivoks> i koji je barem 48h out of sync
<Mmike> polje od 2TB se rebuilda par sati
<ivoks> ma traje 20 minu...
<Mmike> obruT,  :)
<ivoks> kaj si lud :)
<ivoks> na serveru koji radi, traje puno duze
<Mmike> ivoks, traje, jednom tjedno to radim
<ivoks> radis verify
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ne :)
<obruT> a ak je rijec o serverima, a nemate network storage, onda ste zbilja sirotinja :)
<Mmike> pricam o www backendima di imam samo 2 diska unutra jer u server ne stane vise od 2 diska
<ivoks> obruT: DAS beats SAN beats NAS
<Mmike> i netreba mi vise od 2 diska
<ivoks> obruT: ne znam tko je sirotinja :)
<Mmike> za DB server imam 8 ili 10 diskova u stroju, koliko mi sasija dozvoljava
<ivoks> kao sto rekoh
<Mmike> i ak nema mjesta, da, ide novi server, jer nemrem dodavat diskove
<Mmike> brze je
<ivoks> mijenjate server
<ivoks> i ne mozes to usporedjivati sa klasicnim serverima kod nas
<Mmike> istina, nemamo bas servera di klijent kaze 'dajte mi sad 2 diska, pa cemo vidjet za pol godine'
<Mmike> tj, neznam dal' imamo iti jedan :)
<ivoks> vi imate hybrid clouda i bare metala
<ivoks> cloud u smislu da su vam serveri potrosna roba
<Mmike> btw, snapshotting filesystema od 1TB traje dobrih 2-3 minute
<Mmike> i za to vrijeme mi baza - stoji
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, velim, zamisli da smo mini-amazon
<ivoks> a bare metal jer ne dizete virtualizaciju i load balancing iste
<ivoks> Mmike: i opet..., ne mozes to usporedjivati
<ivoks> za standalone server, LVM je super stvar
<ivoks> tu nema, puknut cemo drugi i to je to
<Mmike> server koji moze odraditi 10k req/sec na baremetal moze 8k ako je virtualiziran
<ivoks> moze 98%, a ne 80%
<Mmike> ivoks, ok, a ak imas 4 diska u serveru, i sad hoces prosiriti, a nemas mjesta vise? imas 4 mala diska, i sad bi stavio 4 triput veca? kako to radis?
<Mmike> ma, drek, ovisi o vritualizatoru. vmwareovi i ini ubiju performanse. xen nisam mjerio, lxc radi jednako (skoro jednako), al' to doduse i nije prava virtualizacija
<ivoks> pa to je jasno da moras zamijeniti diskove, ali ti govoris o situacijama dijametralno suprotno od onih sto mi govorimo
<Mmike> sad, opet, mozemo se prepirati oko toga 'sto je to virtualiazcija'
<Mmike> ivoks, jest
<BotaniCar> Mmike: primjecujes koliko se jebes da nadjes use case gdje LVM nije dobar/bolji ? :) 
<Mmike> govorim, stoji
<Mmike> osim kad pricamo o laptopima
<BotaniCar> al, da se vratimo na pocetak, LVM je zaista drkanje na laptopu :)
<Mmike> tamo fakat ne vidim smisao za LVMom i patricioniranjem diskova :)
<ivoks> ne mozes mi reci da LVM faila zato sto ne mozes spojiti dodatne diskove
<ivoks> oho, come on...
<ivoks> u serveru nema dovoljno mjesta, pa je windows sranje
<BotaniCar> ivoks: btw, si ti u JameriKi kupio onaj jebeni Dell ? 
<ivoks> nisam, bit ce jos i bolja prilika :)
<obruT> http://www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/0912/hello-again-baby-big-tits-model-demotivational-poster-1260341499.jpg
<ivoks> mozda ga dobijem :D
<BotaniCar> sad gledam, opet su osvjezili ponudu, ceg sad ima za kupiti, majko mila
<Mmike> ivoks, ne velim da faila, velim samo da cesto nema smisla
<Mmike> odnosno, cak nit to ne velim
<Mmike> velim da na laptop/desktop racunalima nema smisla
<Mmike> ok, MOZDA bi imalo smisla ako se radis video produkcijom
<Mmike> pa ti je lakse onda dodat jos jedan disk
<Mmike> tj, vjerojatno bi imalo smisla onda
<ivoks> obruT: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s480x480/582090_481798218514998_546767967_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja bi crtu ima/nema smisla povukao vec na shasijama u kojima postoji mogucnost da ces gurnuti (ikad) dodatni disk, vec tamo mi se LVM svidja. Zato sam se slozio s tobom samo u laptop segmentu
<Mmike> mi smo u staroj firmi imali server-za-sve, i tamo je LVM bio super stvar. Imali smo prvo 3 diska unutra, pa onda jos 2 nagurali, pa onda jos 3 preko USBa :)
<Mmike> sto je radilo ocajno :)
<obruT> http://freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl/_daemonette/freebsd-002.jpg
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jup, ako se vratis na pocetak raspre, upravo sam to i rekao
<ivoks> i sad je lvm kriv sto ste parili sata disk sa usb diskom? :)
<Mmike> LVM ili patricioniranje na laptopu nema smisla :)
<obruT> ivoks: gledam oce li kakve slikice prekinuti ovu besmislenu raspravu, ali ne ide :)
<Mmike> ivoks, oprosti sto se nejasno izrazavam pa me ne razumijes, al' nisam to rekao :) upravo suprotno, pricao sam o situaciji di LVM ima smisla :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj si se ti napalio na lvm :)
<ivoks> jeste vidli lika koji je napravio nesto sto ni chuck norris ne moze?
<BotaniCar> mogu vam ja ispricati kak sam naletio na centos kernel bug,na produkciji ? I kak sam od uprave dobio time slot da ga popravim U SUBOTU , a do onda sam na rollback kernelu, pa kak bude :) 
<ivoks> lik je odvalio planinu, doslovno
<ivoks> svojim tijelom
<BotaniCar> de link, ivoks
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUl8AHnoJsg
<Mmike> jos jedna stvar mi nije jasna
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lxVwIb9xAc
<Mmike> kako na stroju sa 48GB rama swap patricija od 900MB pomaze?
<ivoks> ovaj drugi film pogledaj
<dodobas> i da... imam 5 particija :P
<dodobas> na laptopu
<dodobas> na ssd disku od 120gb
<dodobas> i BMK
<BotaniCar> o, svetog mu sveca, fakat je izlomio planinu ! :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> gadno
<Mmike> dodobas, super :) imam i ja doma prastarog hardvera znas koliko
<Mmike> al', i dalje nit jedno nit drugo - nemaju smisla :)
<ivoks> prezivio je
<ivoks> slomio je oba gleznja i obje noge
<BotaniCar> nda, vidim u sidebaru neki thumbnail na kojem nema pola lica, necu gledati 
<ivoks> ?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: http://i3.ytimg.com/vi/bhFQDotQ4fI/default.jpg , prvi mi je u youtube sidebaru, thumbnail izgleda kao da je licem ogulio planinu
<igcek> decki mozdal vi znate u cem je fora. imam domain server kojeg pokusavam pingat preko domene. e sad u winndows mašinama radi a sa ubuntuja ne. i da bude interesantno nslookup ga resolva.
<BotaniCar> "pingat preko domene" ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: hahaha, to je maska
<BotaniCar> ivoks: dovoljno je uvjerljiva da mi ne pada na pamet kliknuti :)
<igcek> mnja... mislim domena je nesto.local
<ivoks> postavili su balone na rub planine, svaki je na visini od 2m
<ivoks> i lik koji je isao prije njega, otpuhnuo je jedan balon i ovaj se zapetljao
<ivoks> na pol metra
<igcek> i ja bih to pingal sa ubuntuja da ga mogu spojit nadomenu
<BotaniCar> igcek: imas windowse i linuxe u domeni, ping preko windows racunala u domeni radi, preko ubuntu/linux racunala ne ?
<ivoks> i on je isao na taj balon
<ivoks> prvo i osnovno... .local domena je nesretan izbor
<BotaniCar> ivoks: takodjer je i default pa .. 
<ivoks> apple, ubuntu i jos neki ju tretiraju na jedan nacin, a microsoft na drugi
<igcek> ne, linux bi htio dati u domenu, samo nejde jer ne moze pingat domene
<ivoks> kao sto rekoh...
<ivoks> prvo i osnovno... .local domena je nesretan izbor
<igcek> cek, cek... to sam ja dobio... ja ovog kaosa nisam napravijo. 
<ivoks> apple, ubuntu i jos neki ju tretiraju na jedan nacin, a microsoft na drugi
<BotaniCar> igcek: oprosti, ne razumijem, sto ce ti ping da bi dodao stroj u domenu ? 
<ivoks> ima jedna datoteka...
<ivoks> /etc/nsswitch.conf
<ivoks> u kojoj pise:
<ivoks> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<ivoks> to bi trebalo izmijeniti u:
<ivoks> hosts:          files dns
<ivoks> i onda ces moci pingati, ako koristis windows servere za DNS
<ivoks> a ako hoces ubuntu dodati u domenu, onda si trebao instalirati likewise i taj bi ti softver sve rijesio
<BotaniCar> <3 likewise
<igcek> ok, kolko ja razumijem on mora dobiti lokaciju domain servera preko domenskog hhostnejma. ( za slučaj da imas vise domein servera kao redundanca) i ak ga hoces dodati mora on do njega dojti
<Mmike> eto, malo mjerio
<igcek> p'da pokusavam preko likewise-a
<Mmike> nema razlike izmedju imanja swap patricije na disku i na swap filea
<Mmike> (brzina)
<Mmike> i dalje je swapin uzasno spor :)
<ivoks> je, ali ti find . nece ubiti swap
<BotaniCar> igcek: pa nek mu IT sluzba da podatke za spajanje u domenu, ping nije nuzan. IP primarnog DC-a i account u AD-u su ti dovoljni (ako account u AD ima rolu koja mu omogucava dodadvanje elemenata u AD)
<ivoks> ako je na zasebnoj particiji
<Mmike> ivoks, kako mislis, nece ubiti?
<ivoks> ma ne da mi se raspravljati vise
<Mmike> zasto bi mi find . ubio swap?
<Mmike> ubit ce mi disk, tak svejedno di je swap :)
<igcek> @ ivoks thanks
<igcek> @botanicar, mogo bih samo onda nema nekog smisla imat redundancu domain servera ak se jih ne moze koristiti.
<OshoSamDoma> igcek: mislio sam da se zelis joinati na domenu kao primarni task, resolvanje PDC/BDC mozes sloziti kasnije. Ivoksovo je rjesenje u svakom, slucaju elegantnije.
<OshoSamDoma> Sad odoh. o/
<igcek> da, hvala svejedno.
<ivoks> ode modric u real
<dodobas> grijanje klupe
<ivoks> ha cuj
<ivoks> za te novce...
<ivoks> i ja bi grijao klupu
<ivoks> nosio bi i lopte i svasta
<ivoks> 2-3 godine i bok :)
<ivoks> zaradio vise nego doktori znanosti u 30 godina
<ivoks> His Excellency President for Life, Field Marshal Al Hadji Doctor Idi Amin, VC, DSO, MC, CBE, Lord of all the Beasts of the Earth and Fishes of the Sea, and Conqueror of the British Empire in Africa in General and Uganda in Particular
<jelly> diktatori uglavnom imaju izvrsne titule
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18855099
<ivoks> jos je bio i posljednji skotski kralj :)
<jelly> Mmike: al swap na ssdu je prilicno ok
<jelly> medjutoa redovno skuplji nego kupiti jos RAMa
<ivoks> raspad
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/grcki-otok--ikaria-zeli-se-odcijepiti-od-atene-i-pripojiti-austriji/626322.aspx
<obruT> LVM sux !
 * obruT ode doma...
<jelly> lvm rulezez
<Frogec1> eh sada
<jelly> pucaj
<Frogec1> koristi lli neko od vas debian 6?
<jelly> da.
<Frogec1> ovako je
<Frogec1> ne radi mi flash dobro
<jelly> pitaj što te zanima, ionako tu ima više rasprave o Formuli 1, nogometu i politici nego o Ubuntuu
<Frogec1> pokusao sam mozilu, google chrome, operu i iceweasel
<Frogec1> i i dalje imam isti problem
<jelly> 32 ili 64bitni OS?
<Frogec1> 32
<Frogec1> konkretno
<Frogec1> ne mogu gledati video na porno sajtovima
<jelly> 32bitni Google Chrome (baš Chrome, ne Chromium) donosi svoj flash i trebao bi raditi
<jelly> tsk
<Frogec1> bas chrome
<Frogec1> ne chromium
<Frogec1> ali ne radi
<Frogec1> zato sam i skinuo chrome jer znam da ima svoj flash
<jelly> Frogec1: a što se tiče ostalih, ak' instaliraš flashplugin-nonfree, trebalo bi ili raditi ili se da jednostavno podesiti
<Frogec1> ali opet isti problem
<Frogec1> cek
<Frogec1> hoces biti tu za 10 min? 
<ivoks> :)
<Frogec1> moram se pobrinuti za bebu :)
<jelly> neko će biti valjda
<Frogec1> ok
<Mmike> flash i linux je tuzna prica
<Mmike> meni, recimo, flash na linuxu uzasno trza
<Mmike> zvuk ne, al' slika da
<jelly> Mmike: kad staviš na jubito desni gumb i "show video info", što veli za video rendering i decoding http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOFKU_hwj2o 
<Mmike> accelerated video rendering, software video decoding
<jelly> video driver?  nvidia?
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> doduše meni je isto tako i na video-intel makini na poslu
<jelly> Mmike: a koji cpu?
<Mmike> amd
<Mmike> os[Linux 2.6.38-15-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 3.20GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 52.4% free] disk[Total: 926.1GB, 8.0% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Mmike> u windowsima, dakako, radi pre-izvrsno
<jelly> to je valjda dovoljno dobar da dekodira i 1080p
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> s mplayerom nemam bedova
<Mmike> bar mislim
<Mmike> cek
<jelly> %$@# google cache i %@$# isp
<jelly> a i compositing wm imam uključen
<SilverSpace> kak to onda radi kod mene na atomu i intelici
<jelly> how bizarre
<jelly> SilverSpace: jako ovisi o verziji flasha, verziji xorga i drivera
<Mmike> da, mplayer radi ok
<Mmike> doduse, tamo imam lagani tearing
<Mmike> al' je video gladak, ne trza
<jelly> SilverSpace: ako imas flash nije upgradean par mjeseci i radi, i nemas dropanih frameova NEMOJ UPGRADEAT :-)
<Mmike> u flashu mi svakih 1-3 sekundi video stane na 1/4-1/2 sekunde :)
<Mmike> da, NEMOJ UPGRADEIRAT :)
<jelly> ja svako malo kad se upgradea vracam libflashplayer.so iz backupa
<jelly> al sad su nvidia driveri nes strgali
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> meni je sve softver :)
<Mmike> zato se veselim onom steamu, tj, valveu
<Mmike> valjda ce natjerat nvidiju da popravi drivere
<SilverSpace> jelly: zezao me i sve sam obrisao sa sistema i rucno skinuo libflashplayer.so i stavio di spada i sad radi sve ok
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod toga
<Mmike> ajte mi tajte stari libflashplayer.so? :)
<Frogec> jelly kako da instaliram taj flash?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja imam jedan stari 
<SilverSpace> Frogec: koju verziju uopce imas flasha
<Frogec> pocinjem misliti da se neko urotio protiv mene, svaki OS me zeza maximalno
<Frogec> SilverSpace: sada imam adobe
<SilverSpace> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<SilverSpace> poglej koja verzija
<Mmike> jesam vam pak pricao kak mysql ima debilan nacin dodavanja grantova? :)
<Mmike> user@host
<Mmike> tko je to smislio mora da misli da je mnogo pametan :)
<Frogec> SilverSpace: skinuo mi je lik adobe, ne znam koji je flash tacno sada
<Frogec> ali rece mi da ce mi poslati porukom instrukcije sta da uradim pa cu vidjeti hoce li to upaliti
<Frogec> javicu se onda poslije tog pokusaja
<SilverSpace> vidi na onom linku sve ti pise 
<SilverSpace> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Frogec> SilverSpace: moze li da ti posaljem na pvt poruku koju sam dobio da me ne kickuju odavde zbog previse zankova pa mi samo reci da li je to moguce rijesenje?
<ivoks> pastebin.com
<ivoks> pa nije bas toliko znakova:
<ivoks> You have version 11,2,202,236 installed
<jelly> Frogec: instaliras flashplayer-nonfree paket.  Ako nije dostupan, u datoteku /etc/apt/sources.list treba u "deb ..." retku za debian mirror pored "main" dodati da bude "main contrib non-free" i okinuti apt-get update
<Frogec> U terminalu kao root: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list pa enter kad se otvori ides do kraja i upises ovo http://www.deb-multimedia.org/ squeeze main non-free 
<Frogec> onda u synapticu nadji debian-multimedia-keyring i potom instaliraj flash
<Frogec> ovo mi sada rece kolega koji mi je dao debian
<Frogec> sada cu pokusati
<jelly> to je jedna alternativa
<Frogec> ali nece da mi otvori ovaj link
<jelly> koji link?
<Frogec> ovaj koji mi ispise kao source
<jelly> to nije link, to je redak za upisati u konfiguracijsku datoteku
<jelly> "deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org/ squeeze main non-free"
<Frogec> cek
<Frogec> gdje to unosim?
<jelly> u datoteku /etc/apt/sources.list kao zaseban novi redak
<Frogec> aaaaaa
<Frogec> to
<jelly> i onda nakon apt-get update se instalira deb-multimedia-keyring paket
<jelly> i onda se instalira flashplayer-mozilla
<Frogec> zasto ne mogu da upisem u listu ovo?
<jelly> zato sto si zaboravio biti root?
<Frogec> uradim ovo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lis i otvori mi listu ali ne mogu pisati
<Frogec> n ekontam gdje grijesim
 * Frogec malo glup
<jelly> bjezim, cujemo se kasnije
<igcek> decki, kako se likewise i samba povezu preko ad?
<igcek> kod ubuntu 12.04?
<Frogec> jelly uradio sam sve ono i opet nista. Samo je jos gore
<obruT> meni pornjava na utuuntuu radi sasma ok :)
<Frogec1> meni ne radi
<Frogec1> ni na ubuntu 11.04 ni na 12.04 LTS, ni na debian 6 ni na win XP
<obruT> Frogec1: ostali flash sajtovi ti rade ok ? youtube ?
<Frogec1> youtube radi u 99% slucajeva
<Frogec1> dakle
<Frogec1> malo koji klip ne mogu pogledati
<obruT> igcek: za sto koristis taj likewise ?
<jelly-mob> Ni krilca ni klun ni nogice
<Frogec1> jos jedna stvar mi ne radi sada na debianu
<Frogec1> http://www.torrentcrazy.com/torrent/1380409/married-with-children-complete-xvid hocu sada da download torrent i nece
<Frogec1> moram da kliknem 30-40 puta da ga otvori
<jelly-mob> U kojem browseru?
<Frogec1> google chrome
<Frogec1> vidis
<Frogec1> nisam probao u drugom browseru
<Frogec1> sada cu
<jelly-mob> Eh jel ti christina applegate toliko bitna
<Frogec1> nije
<Frogec1> Al jeste :)
<obruT> znaci drkises na Al-a :)
<obruT> svasta :)
<Frogec1> ma skinuo sam 5 sezona
<jelly-mob> Uze mi foru iz usta Turbo
<Frogec1> sada moram do kraja
<Frogec1> iceweasel hoce
<Frogec1> nije mi jasno ovo nikako
<obruT> dzizus, 3gpp specifikacija za call control baziran na sipu ima prek 700 stranica :P
<obruT> a ja mislio kao onak, usput, malo procitkat :P
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-18
<igcek> jutro
<igcek> znaci ako imam sambu share koju bih htio povezati sa active direktorijem preko likewise-a, dali obavezno trebam winbind?
<igcek> il se da to nekak zgurad samo sa likewisom?
<igcek> no, izgleda da se da... al dio koji to omogučuje fali u ubuntu server 12.04
<igcek> root/opt/likewise/bin/samba-interop-install
<igcek> no, ak kome zatreba. fora je u tome da na ubuntu repositoriju nema "samba-interop-install" paketa koji omogučuje integraciju sambe sa likewisom.
<igcek> riješenje je da skines sa likewise-open stranice instalaciju i instaliras "rucno"
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> Mmike: you simple man :)
<Mmike> Eh?
<Mmike> <meta name="description" content="Razlika između RAM memorije i čvrstog diska hard disk je da podaci na čvrstom disku ostaju zapisani i nakon što se računalo ugasi Sama RAM memorija služi kao dio iz kojeg CPU vuče podatke koje izvršava budući da RAM radi oko 1000 puta brže od hardova" />
<Mmike> preuzeto sa: http://www.kupikupi.eu/category.asp?cate=memorija
<dodobas> neki los SEO
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> doso novi lik i ujebo :)
<Mmike> strucnjak veliki
<Mmike> 'on zna kak je bolje' i onda prekrsi sva pravila :)
<Mmike> lijepo jutro, nece vruce bit danas, cini se
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' pakleno dolje, ili samo toplo?
<ivoks> u zagrebu sam
<ivoks> isusati...
<ivoks> konf call sa 5 tajvanaca
<Mmike> ivoks, kad ides nazad?
<ivoks> danas
<ivoks> koji je ovo uzas bio...
<ivoks> nista ih ne razumijem
<ivoks> sva sreca pa je britanac medju njima koji ih kuzi :)
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<Mmike> tak se pise SQL :)
<Mmike> 4 kverija, vrte se 2, 3, 4 i 10 dana :)
<Mmike> kao, veli lik, ima neki bug u mysqlu
<Mmike> kad pokrene taj kveri, veli, nish se ne desi
<dodobas> Mmike: prekrasno :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: nisu bas culi za full text search i indekse
<Mmike> cini se da ne
<Mmike> ti inace koriste samo redis
<Mmike> sad nesto s mysqlom pokusavaju
<Mmike> pa kao, jel
<dodobas> nisu naucili pisati SQL, mozda im treba neki ORMić
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<jelly-home> nisu culi ni za grep
<jelly-home> neke stvari je bolje napraviti u aplikaciji nego u bazi
<jelly-home> ... pogotovo ako je baza glupa ko noc
<obruT> Mmike: jel napises kad kakav clanak na thedailywtf ? :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> al' bas bi mogo :)
<BotaniCar> zdravo, momcine. 
<obruT> pa bi :)
<jelly-home> zdravo tetka
<BotaniCar> Imam cronjob na hostu koji se zove 'moj.maleni@net.hr' , no kad salje mail notifikaciju dobijam mail od cron@moj.maleni , a u subjectu 'cron <root@A25> /task/name/' ( A25 je bilo ime tog servera prije). di mu maknem to 'A25' ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: grep -Rn A25 /etc
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tako nekako :)
<BotaniCar> aj na rvackom, da grepam file context za 'A25' u '/etc/' ? 
<BotaniCar> nish, samo u '/etc/pki/tls/certs/' imam spomen A25
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: @ nije legalan znak za staviti u hostname
<BotaniCar> jelly: krivo sam napisao , sorry. zove se moj.maleni.net.hr
<jelly-home> Host moj.maleni.net.hr not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<BotaniCar> nije pravo ime :) 
<jelly-home> onda tako reci... naime net.hr je postojeca domena
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pastebinaj logove od MTA od slanja tog maila
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: je li cron servis restartan ili stroj rebootan nakon promjene imena stroja?
<BotaniCar> jelly: restartan nije sigurno, za crond sam gotovo siguran da sam restartao jer sam dodavao jobove... vish, idem ga restartati pa cu vidjeti sto se desava kad mi za 1h posalje iducu redovnu notifikaciju
<jelly-home> sto veli "hostname" naredba?
<BotaniCar> moj.maleni
<jelly-home> sto veli "hostname -f" naredba?
<BotaniCar> isto
<jelly-home> koji je to os, rhel/centos?
<BotaniCar> bit ce da je crond, dobro si se sjetio
<BotaniCar> gotovo uvijek jebuckam s centosom, debi(l)ani mi ne generiraju probleme 
<jelly-home> kratko i dugo ime ne bi trebali biti isti na debianu i izvedenicama
<BotaniCar> velim, ovo je centos, s debianima nemam problema :( 
<igcek> ok, sad stvarno nme kuzim... ak ocu integrirat sambu sa likewisom svejedno trebam winbind... al fora je da ak instaliram winbind kad je vec likewise gore mi skine onaj dio likewisa koji je za konektat sa sambom. i da je potpun kaos mi ovaj howto (http://www.beyondtrust.com/Technical-Support/Downloads/files/pbise/Manuals/likewise-samba-guide.pdf) kaze da prije neg koristim sambu moram restartat winbind.
<jelly-home> najlakse je rebootati stroj nakon promjene imena
<igcek> imal ko sta vise iskustva s tim
<Mmike> igcek, no :/
<Mmike> bar ja nemam, sambu trosim samo da mi laptop koji je spojen na telku a ima windowse moze filmove uzimat sa mreznog servera
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemrem, produkcija, tek u subotu popodne imam termin za reboot. Ovo nije neki problem, samo ne mogu za cronjobove sloziti outlook rule dok nemam sve poslihtano kak treba. 
<igcek> steta, jer izgleda, da je dosta funkcionalna stvar... ak je skuzis
<obruT> igcek: za sto konkretno trosis taj likewise ? kakav ti je setup ?
<igcek> likewise bi moro biti umesnik medju sambom i AD
<obruT> za sto ? da su u AD-u korisnici/policy ?
<ivoks> likewise nema veze sa sambom
<ivoks> likewise je za autentifikaciju AD korisnika na linux sustavu
<BotaniCar> tocno, AD spojka, to je to 
<ivoks> cak ima i mogucnost definiranje nekih policya
<ivoks> ali nije za sambu
<ivoks> likewise ti sa sobom donese winbind, ako se dobro sjecam
<igcek> kak mislis nije za sambu?
<obruT> koliko sam ja nabrzaka pogledao na webu, likewise je dosta orjentiran upravo na mrezne shareove
<ivoks> isto kak i mislim da sladoled nije za avione
<obruT> samo u to nabrzaka nisam shvatio cemu se to koristi :)
<ivoks> likewise je *autentifikacija* AD korisnika na linuxu
<ivoks> to i samo to
<ivoks> dalje se ostali servisi na to nadovezuju, kao i na svaki drugi PAM modul
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LikewiseOpen
<obruT> vis, na http://www.likewise.com se uopce ne spominje bilo kakav likewiseopen
<ivoks> da, promjena vlasnika i promjena trzista
<ivoks> likewiseopen.org
<obruT> brijem da tu jedna ekipa prica o jednom, drugi o drugoj stvari, al eto :)
<ivoks> http://likewiseopen.org/sourcecode.php
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zbunjujete se
<Mmike> ajmo o LVMu opet i laptopima
<Mmike> tu smo bar znali o cem pricamo
<Mmike> vise-manje :)
<obruT> ja brijem da nema smisla na laptopu stavit LVM i integrirat ga s AD-om preko sambe koristeci mysql kao bazu korisnika i ORM za pristup podacima
<obruT> naravno, sve to napisat u javi
<weshmashian> e, kak na tutubuntuu saznam koja je verzija instalirana trenutnu?
<weshmashian> trenutno*
<dodobas> lsb_release -a
<dodobas> mozda :)
<weshmashian> 10.04, dzizs
<weshmashian> tnx :)
<obruT> nista cudno, tu verziju imam i ja na kompu tu na poslu
<obruT> i razmisljam kako bih trebao staviti zadnju verziju, ali ipak cekam zavrsiti neki projekt prije toga
<weshmashian> obruT: super za radnu stanicu, lik to ima na serveru
<weshmashian> koji koristi za 'hosting', kao
<jelly-home> weshmashian: pa to je ok, LTS release koji jos ima 3 godine supporta
<weshmashian> ah, so, nijesam zn'o
<weshmashian> none the less, moram mu pokrpat hrpu sranja :)
<ivoks> ja jos imam 8.04 na nekim serverima
<ivoks> to ce ove jeseni ici na 10.04
<Mmike> ne 12.04?
<dodobas> nema jos 12.04.1 dakle no upgrade
<igcek> decki sam nesto... znaci taj winbind isto omogucuje konekciju sa ad
<jelly-home> niko normalan ne upgradea servere na release koji nema bar 6 mjeseci bugfixeva
<jelly-home> ... osim ak su Debian, onda se neki put upgradea i prije nego izadje <g>
<Mmike> jelly-home, living on the edge, nista?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne placaju me dovoljno za to
<Mmike> hehe :)
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/McmmIcSsQmc :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, stajanje na pedalama, to je nono, ili?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kuzim kaj pitas
<Mmike> kad se spustas niz brdo
<Mmike> dal' je ok ili opasno stajati na pedalama?
<SilverSpace> dosta opasno ako moras prikociti 
<SilverSpace> kod spusta mora sjedalo biti spusteno 
<obruT> ja obicno opterecenje drzim vise na pedalama nego sjedalu, ali moras biti nagnut malo unazad
<Mmike> netko mi je pricao da je to opasno
<Mmike> tj, da pedala moze puknuti
<SilverSpace> obruT: da takoo i na mtb isto oslonac na noge i dosta u nazad
<Mmike> i da u biti nikad nesmijes stajati na njima
<Mmike> a pogotovo ne doskociti dok si na pedalama
<Mmike> neznam kak onda doskocis
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne moze puknuti
<obruT> mozes ti doskocit na guzicu isto :P
<SilverSpace> kod skoka moras biti na pedalama
<obruT> nego, kakvi su ovo papci, pa ak ne znas kud ide staza, onda ides drito dolje :)
<obruT> tak smo frend i ja :)  i samo jednom sam pao na glavu
<SilverSpace> obruT: odvojili su se u dvije grupe pa se traze po sljemenu :)
<BotaniCar> ok, znaci, na biciklu se moram voziti kao da sam na harleyu ? Ledja unatrag, moge pod 45 stupnjeva, ruke u nebo ? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/_gik_NV21m4
<SilverSpace> ovo se zove spust
<jelly> BotaniCar: DA!  Di ima takav bicikl
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako nema, trebalo bi ga napraviti 
<SilverSpace> poglej koliko ludaka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jywvvOxsg_4&feature=fvwrel
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: tom stazom sam se spustao :)
<obruT> venosc :)
<obruT> na hardtail mtb-u :)
<obruT> i probusila mi se guma :)
<BotaniCar> 'hardtail' zvuci jebacki :) Mislim da cu nazvati jednu virtualku tako
<obruT> eto :)
<obruT> vmHardtail, vmFullSusp, vmRigid :)
<BotaniCar> opla ! ovaj 'rigid' mi bas zvuci marketinski prihvatljiv :)
<obruT> glede spusta u venosc - one dropove sam lagano zaobilazio :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma da bio si na tom spustu
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> i vozio osjetno sporije od ovih divljaka :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jel u zivo izgleda jos strasnije
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> trebao bih stavi online video snimke s tamosnjih downhill staza, ono, video spustanja divljaka i video spustanja nas XC vozaca
<obruT> ono, ko da gledas usporeni film :) a dok vozis, ono, juris "milijardu na sat" :)
<obruT> jesmo papci :)
<SilverSpace> ove masovke su mi najbolje :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfwTlTxhbG0&feature=related
<obruT> divljaci :)
<obruT> inace preporucam tamo otici vozit, zbilja nije skupo... taj tjedan kad je VTT event, mi smo oko 1200 kuna platili prijevoz, prijevoz bicikala, smjestaj (5 osoba u apartmanu za 8 osoba) i osiguranje
<obruT> tjedan dana
<Mmike> 1200 po glavi za sve to?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebes pedalu kad se razvali :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm6Ov1Marcc&feature=related
<obruT> Mmike: da
<obruT> kraj sestog mjeseca
<obruT> a evo kak tamo izgleda: https://picasaweb.google.com/dalibor.sarac/2008061422Les2Alpes  (frendova galerijea)
<obruT> ono, fakat super, odes, uzivas u visokim brdima na ugodnim temperaturama...
<Mmike> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-TZUFBshUwhI/SGFYBxaS84I/AAAAAAAADgI/cUHPpUnKvdE/s800/IMG_0386.JPG
<Mmike> genijalno
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> 10.04 server ti ni ne nudi upgrade, sve dok 12.04.1 ne izadje
<ivoks> 10.04 desktop nudi upgrade cim se pojavi 12.04
<Mmike> mudro
<BotaniCar> Decki kaj Centos delaju su jos 'mudriji' , upgrade path ne postoji :) Izasao centos 6, a ti si na 5.X > clean install, copy /home
<Mmike> jelly, zasto iskon blokira promet prema portu 25 van iskona?
<BotaniCar> to je trendi
<ivoks> skoro sam zadavio zenu u poreznoj
<ivoks> dosao sam u zagreb samo radi tih papira
<ivoks> i ona meni 'a sad mi jos donesi...'
<ivoks> opet cu se morati vracati
<ivoks> Madriđanima
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/376302_10151082228966830_1692209301_n.jpg
<ivoks> slovenac ^
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> Mmike: zato Å¡to je to manje Å¡tete nego da se ne blokira
<Mmike> znaci, slanje maila preko svog servera mogu zaboravit?
<ivoks> 587
<jelly> Mmike: koristi submission port (587)
<Mmike> a ak nemam ?
<jelly> zašto ne bi imao
<jelly> Mmike: onda šalji preko providera, ili uzmi statičku ip adresu, ili si složi vpn do svog servera pa radi što želiš
<ivoks> Mmike: onda 465 :)
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> upravo sam odustao od iskona
<jelly> ivoks: mda, ak nema submission misliš da će imati smtps
<ivoks> zasto ne...
<Mmike> jelly, nije moj server, al' moram slat mail preko njega
<Mmike> da, vpn
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> blah
<ivoks> Mmike: 587 je standardni port za slanje maila na mailserver
<Mmike> ivoks, cudno, ja bio uvjeren da je to 25 :)
<ivoks> Mmike: 25 je komunikacija izmedju servera, kao i 465
<ivoks> cudno, da :)
<Mmike> da, moj mail server mora moc pricat na 25 na odredisni server
<jelly> ivoks: jer je točno jednaki problem složiti ga kak spada, a submission je the Right Way
<jelly> Mmike: zašto?
<Mmike> zasto - sto?
<jelly> ma zapravo, nije bitno zašto ("moj mail server mora moc pricat na 25 na odredisni server")
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> to je default na iskonu i onda ovima to ne radi
<Mmike> eto im sad vpn
<Mmike> a poslije nek se bakcu s time 
<jelly> ako ti je to bitno znači da ne koristiš SMTP protokol za predviđene svrhe
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> imam doma mail server
<Mmike> koji sajle mail
<jelly> Mmike: na dinamičkoj IP adresi?  Koja je u hrpi blacklista?
<Mmike> kakve to ima veze?
<Mmike> rjesavate mi problem koji nemam, tj, stvarate mi problem
<Mmike> mislim, nije bitno
<Mmike> bitno je da znam policy i da, eto, to ne ide :)
<jelly> *nod*
<jelly> na consumer usluzi, na dinamičkoj IP adresi, nemreš imat mail server
<obruT> kod nas su pokusali uvesti zabranu odlaznih tcp konekcija na port 25 pa nije bas islo :P
<obruT> al smo zato na svim zivim blacklistama :P
<jelly> obruT: fantastičan preporod kad smo to uključili 2010
<jelly> za tjedan dana nestali sa svih RBLova
<jelly> da ne velim o smanjenju reporta na abuse i helpdesk
<jelly> no fora je da i dalje prolazi tcp/25 prema hrvatskim rangevima, tako da 80% korisnika koji su nešto i slali direktno ništa ne primijeti
<Mmike> jelly, veli frend da mu nekad radi, nekad ne
<jelly> Mmike: neka javi koju ip adresu ima kad radi, koju kad ne radi, i prema kojem serveru Å¡alje
<Mmike> sto je najbolje, sluzba za korisnike ga, veli, uvjeravala da to mora raditi :)
<Mmike> dok ga na kraju netko nije nazvao i rekao 'da, to nam je policy, nebi vam to nikad smjelo raditi, al' nismo poslozili jos do kraja to' :)
<jelly> mozda je ubo bas adresu koja je prije bila dio nekog statickog segmenta
<Mmike> bas pricam s njim
<Mmike> veli da mu je radilo dobrih godinu i pol
<jelly> again: 
<jelly> <jelly> Mmike: neka javi koju ip adresu ima kad radi, koju kad ne radi, i prema kojem serveru Å¡alje
<Mmike> mah, nema smisla
<Mmike> kaze da ga je pred cca mjesec dana pocelo zajebavat
<jelly> kako god zelis, ak neces provjeru ili rjesavanje, meni manje posla, ali onda nemoj ni rantati o tome 
<jelly> ak oces rantati, onda daj podatke jer bez njih kurca ne mogu napraviti
<jelly> hrvatski jezik :-| http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dellKVMtail software je jedno od vecih govana s koijm sam raido
<ivoks> jel netko vidio naseg predsjednika vlade nedavno?
<jelly> uživo?
<Mmike> kojeg?
<Mmike> prvog drugog
<Mmike> aha, pre ne pod
<ivoks> sorry, telefon
<ivoks> naseg, ne uzivo, vec ikako
<ivoks> imam osjecaj da se lik sakrio negdje i place
<Mmike> :) :)
<ivoks> kazu rusi da je su u mediteranu 3 americka nosaca aviona
<ivoks> i podmornica
<SilverSpace> pitanje kud ce prvo 
<SilverSpace> sirija 
<ivoks> ne budi naivan :)
<ivoks> to je primjer kako se iz nicega napravi vijest
<ivoks> amerikanci u sredozemlju imaju 6. flotu, a iza sueza je 5. flota
<ivoks> te dvije flote zajedno imaju i vise od 3 nosaca :)
<obruT> mozda idu do Vira porusit bespravno sagradjene vikse
<ivoks> imaju 11 nosaca, a tri se jos grade
<Mmike> kaj, rade most preko jadrana?:)
<ivoks> jedan od ovih koji grade, zvat ce se...
<ivoks> ...Ford :D
<ivoks> USS Ford :D
<obruT> po Alan Fordu ?
<ivoks> po ovome http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_Ford
<ivoks> pff... kina jos uvijek nema nosac aviona
<ivoks> sitting duck... treba ih napast dok se moze :)
<SilverSpace> sto plovi lagano i potone
<obruT> samo posaljes ronioca da svrdlom izbusi rupu dolje i papa nosac aviona
<ivoks> kad bi to bilo tak...
<ivoks> njima se ni rak ne moze pribliziti, a da oni to ne znaju
<dodobas> moze ako je stealth rak :)
<obruT> yep... rak u maskirnoj uniformi u silence modu
<ivoks> obruT: ti ces znati
<ivoks> gdje mogu kupiti vanjske gume za bicikl
<obruT> kakve ti trebaju ?
<obruT> mislim, ima ih u svakom biciklistickom ducanu
<obruT> za MTB sam kupio u rog-jomi, za specku kod alesa u brezicama
<ivoks> mtb mi treba
<ivoks> dobre gume
<obruT> (ove zadnje MTB), prijasnje sam kupio u DSG-u
<obruT> za kakav teren ?
<ivoks> i kak se zove onaj dio u zadnjem kotacu
<ivoks> za mediteranski krs :)
<dodobas> naba
<obruT> naba ili kazeta ?
<ivoks> pocele su mi pedale preskakati u svim brzinama, pa mi treba taj dio oko kojeg se plete kotac
<ivoks> naba?
<ivoks> jasno, ne preskacu pedale, vec se zadnji kotac ne zavrti
<ivoks> naba, da
<jelly> te bicikle imaju i svoj slang i nomeklaturu?
<ivoks> jel to mogu sam zamijeniti? mislim, je li problem isplesti kotac?
<obruT> pa sad, mozes sam, ali ces se vjerojatno namucit i zagubit u svemu tome :)
<obruT> nije to tesko ako si vec radio, ali ako nisi, vjerojatno ces se isfrustrirat
<obruT> ja to nisam radio i sumnjam da bih htio
<ivoks> ne treba neki alat za spananje?
<SilverSpace> http://www.keepbusy.net/play.php?id=diet-coke-mentos-fail
<SilverSpace> pazi glavu
<obruT> trebas onaj "kljuc" za zatezanje zbica
<ivoks> onda nista od toga...
<obruT> i treba to pogodit, tocno centar i sve...
<ivoks> eventualno cu kupiti tu nabu
<obruT> nije to bas neka sreca :)
<ivoks> a bicikl ostaviti u vodicama da mi sloze
<obruT> ili dofuras bajk, kupis nabu i odmah ti tamo sloze
<obruT> osim ako ti bajk nije tu u zg
<ivoks> nije u zgu
<ivoks> ici cu do keindla
<obruT> sto se guma tice, za zesci allmountain sam imao WTB weirwolf (u DSG kupio), al sad kako manje vozim po zemlji, imam poluslickove, da ga jebes ne sjecam se koji model
<obruT> kako mrzim kad mi browser zakolje komp
<Mmike> fierfox, a? :)
<obruT> da :P
<Mmike> BotaniCar, koji je zadnji SP za Win7?
<Mmike> 1?
<obruT> javascript ga zna zaklat do te mjere da mi x-i postanu neodazivi odnosno jako sporo odazivi
<Mmike> JAO!
<Mmike> nasao sam snimku s nekog irc rostilja
<BotaniCar> SP1
<Mmike> iz 2000te :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTfs3gEhgKo
<Mmike> Senko mladjahni tamo :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, thnx
<BotaniCar> pitaj me koja je zadnja verzija kayakoa i pocupat cu si kosu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, maple leaf rag
<BotaniCar> opet moram nadogradnju raditi ovaj vikend
<ivoks> SilverSpace: znam da ima na youtubu :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koja je zadnja verzija kayaka?
 * BotaniCar si pocupa toliko kose da pocinje liciti na Mmikea ( plus minus dobre sise i par kg)
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> :D
<BotaniCar> 4_40_1148 .. jebo ih ja 
<BotaniCar> pitaj me koliko je verzija proslo ovaj mjesec , ajde, pitaj me 
<BotaniCar> ne moras, reci cu ti
<weshmashian> e, a kolko je verzija proslo ovaj mjesec?
<BotaniCar> PREVISE
<BotaniCar> svaki jebeni vikend nadogradjujem helpdes, dao bi ja nima da rade softver za nuklearku u kvartu u kojem zive
<obruT> e da, sad na MTB imam continental travel contact, odlicno pice po cesti, a sasma ok se ponasaju i na makadamu, uspon na zavizan prosle godine izgurale bez problema
<BotaniCar> 'agilno programiranje' my ass
<obruT> (onaj sugavi makadamski dio)
<BotaniCar> 'release early, release often' kiss my ass
<Mmike> 'nuklearku u kvartu u kojem zive'
<Mmike> da, taj kayako je ocajan
<Mmike> mislim, ima guba ficure i to sve
<Mmike> al' brate mili kak to lose radi
<weshmashian> kak?
<weshmashian> misilim, vidim kak se bitchate svako malo, al' nikad nisam iso pogledat to cudo :)
<ivoks> a jeb..
<ivoks> sudarili se vlakovi u perusicu
<ivoks> servisni i putnicki
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: radi to u biti dobro (ako si ikad probao neki drugi helpdeskk softver) , ali kad helpdeskaris,svako sranje ti eksplodira u lice bas kad najvise smeta, pa jambramo za stvari koje bi nekom nebitnijem softveru i oprostili :)
<BotaniCar> Al, jebi ga, akd mi klijent(i) urla(ju) na uho da oce da XY, a ja nemrem u novom tabu otvoriti njegova/njihova 43 ticketa, vec moram jedan po jedan .. jebi ga .. 
<BotaniCar> i tak 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kad ti to preskace jel ostane u istoj brzini 
<SilverSpace> ili se nekim slucajem presalta
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nijesam nis koristio za helldesk, jos
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: faljen budi dragi BoNgek i baby Hesus kaj nisi, ni nemoj :) To samo znaci da nemas toliko problema da im moras strukturirano pristupiti :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: jok, to samo znaci da sam od tog odusto jer bi bilo cudo tu neke ljude naucit nes novo
<weshmashian> al' da bi nam nes slicno dobro doslo tu - bi :D
<BotaniCar> ne mroas ih nicem uciti :) Mi imamo uvjetovan pristup da ne moraju oni pisati ticket, mogu dici slusalicu, pa phone ticket pise operater za njih .. 
<BotaniCar> Mogu i mailati
<BotaniCar> ili doci osobno
<BotaniCar> mogu kaj oce
<BotaniCar> operater ce se pobrinuti da nakon toga bude ticket
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sve ostane kako je, samo se pedale zavrte na mjestu
<weshmashian> koljega i ja (koji smo jedini na 'supportu') za sad samo pisemo sve intervencije u excel kojeg jednom tjedno saljemo dalje
<weshmashian> ticketi? jok, sve ide usmeno/mailom pa kad se netko sjeti... :)
<BotaniCar> usmeno > operater > ticket
<BotaniCar> imas sljedivost time, SLA, mogucnost pranja ruku i tak 
<ivoks> nije to puno, 1/4 kruga ili manje cak
<weshmashian> a dobro, pranje ruku, srecom pa tu prvo pitaju mene kaj je bilo pa onda tek uzmu u obzir deranje klijenta
<weshmashian> koje je u 90% nepotrebno jer je on sam kriv
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> zali se lik da mu CDN radi sporo iz hrvatske, jer je tu na godisnjem
<Mmike> svasta :)
<weshmashian> reci mu da proba iz tajlanda pa nek ti javi :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, e, slozili smo nadostuk za chrome, upises ticket-id i on te odvede tamo
<Mmike> ne moras onaj naporni search koristit
<jelly> weshmashian: da, ali ako nemas crno na bijelo da si ti testirao i provjerio sve, kad je to bilo, i da je zakljuceno da je on kriv...
<Mmike> i plugin za pidgin, pa cim netko spomene nesto to lici na ticket, ovaj odmah to u link pretvori
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jebeno, jel dostupno siroj javnosti (ja pristupam kroz onaj 'kayako desktop' , ali fora je i dalje jebena)
<weshmashian> jelly: imam, zato i pisem fsckin' reporte :)
<BotaniCar> pidgin :P
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nije, i9dem jest pa udostupim
<jelly> weshmashian: e, a sa kajjaznam Jirom ona bi SAMA generirala reporte <g>
<BotaniCar> Mmike: thx
<weshmashian> jelly: eh sad.. :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: reci mu !! :)
<jelly> (nećemo sad o tome kolko su korisni)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: cisto da se podsjetis na dane kad si i na zvucniku mogao spavati (ili sam to bio ja !?!?) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQaQ2qFQzMA&feature=player_embedded
<weshmashian> ukratko - ja nemam problema s tim jer su svi naucili da obavim poso kak se spada. s druge strane, kolega ima problema s tim jer zna zajebnut
<jelly> nod
<Mmike> daj lik je car
<jelly> lako je kad vas ima malo i ekipa je ok i postoji povjerenje
<BotaniCar> lako je dok je placa na vrijeme :D
<weshmashian> jelly: true
<jelly> BotaniCar: kad ti jedino to ostane kao utjeha, mozda je bolje traziti drugu firmu
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad pogledas da imas izbor izmedju rada u megakorporacijama,s sranjima koja to donosi, ili SMBovima i 'cvjecarna d.o.o' s svojim setom problema ; nekad se utjesis da je placa na vrijeme i neides nikam :)
<BotaniCar> OK, meni pomaze i to sto me placaju 4x vise nego znam i vrijedim, i 1.76x vise nego sto radim 
<jelly> da, nije lako imati 4k eura place u .hr
<SilverSpace> Kerum objasnio zašto ne dolazi u Sabor: 'Bio sam kada je počeo i opet ću otići kada odluče da je obavezno dolaziti na sjednice'
<jelly> stvar je vrlo jednostavna, koga nema u Saboru neće dobiti plaću ni povlastice.
<jelly> pa da vidimo
<jelly> ali naravno da bagra neće sama sebi raditi probleme, po tome vidiš za koga rade
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne bi ja samo uskratio placu vec i penalizirao. Nesh 4 godine (makar i bez place) ne dolaziti na posao , i onda u mirovinu
<jelly> %$@# Opera upgrade je strgao rad sa Jirom
<jelly> jebemu to je jedino za sto imam Operu jer je bila brza od ostalih po pitanju javascripta
<BotaniCar> i za telefon :)
<BotaniCar> Fakat , prek cega mobilno browsate ?
<jelly> eh, za telefon nije ista aplikacija
<obruT> jel koristi tko kakav sip klijent na androidu ?
<Mmike> sipdroid
<Mmike> batterydrainer
<obruT> e taj sipdroid, jel ima neka ogranicenja da se moras kacit preko odredjenog sip proxy-a ?
<BotaniCar> ja koristim skype, ako se to racuna :)
<obruT> nope :P
<jelly> skype zna bit ckyp za telefonske pozive
<jelly> hm, nemam cirilicno p
<obruT> dakle, u dokumentaciji za sipdroid pise nesto da bi se trebao registrirat na pbxes.org ? jel to istina ? :)
<obruT> "As you can see there is not just one issue. When Nokia released its SIP client in 2006 PBXes were the first to support it. It's a bunch of adjustments to account for phones that are not plugged into a single network, are battery powered and Java based. So unless you are a developer we don't recommend spending much time in getting your plain-vanilla Asterisk box suited for Sipdroid. Instead register your Asterisk to PBXes, too."
<obruT> dakle, ne preporucuje se direktna konekcija na vlastiti asterisk, bas me zanima sto ga tocno muci :P
<BotaniCar> muci ga to kaj CIA zeli znati o cem pricas s ljubavnicom u 4 ujutro
<obruT> nekak mi se cini da cu se poigrat s droidims kad dobim novi mob...
<obruT> odnosno imsdroid
<jelly> obruT: "please rely on our service!  Please please!  We have a (business) plan."
<BotaniCar> ne znam zakaj sam se klinac au warcraftu sjetio .. 'plx this' , 'plox that' :) Ni malo mi ne fali ta igra :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: aj', jasno mi je kak si doso do 4x placa, al' kak si doso do 1.76x vise nego sto radis? :)
<BotaniCar> aproksimacija :)
<weshmashian> ah :)
<BotaniCar> necu reci nagadjanje/pogadnjane/vrachanje :)
<BotaniCar> procitao sam iz lastine dzigerice :)
<ivoks> http://armservers.com/2012/07/18/calxeda-in-the-cloud/
<ivoks> :]
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: u mom slucaju bi to bilo 0.75 kaj se place tice :D
<weshmashian> a za kolicinu rada... pa, fusham okolo dok sam na poslu, 'nuff said :D
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: to ti je kad se precjenjujes , a plachu podcjenjujes :)
<weshmashian> mlad sam, naucit cu :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: super je ovo 
 * ivoks je radio na tome
<jelly> BerkeleyDB "rules" http://jebo.me/pas/4
<jelly> ivoks: ooh, to je cool za build servere 
 * jelly ide odmah rebuildati debian sid za armhf-raspi
<jelly> (not)
<BotaniCar> ja tocno brijem probati postaviti jednu poslovnu aplikaciju kaj sad vrtimo na svom zeljezu - tamo .. tko zna .. 
<obruT> vec mi se povrace od tog clouda
<obruT> cloud ovo cloud ono
<ivoks> pusti to, vidi hardver :)
<BotaniCar> hajp k'o hajp, treba to izmust dok je balon napuhan. Al, hardver je brija 
<SilverSpace> di su ti oblaci vani samo sunce
<BotaniCar> ./lajk
<jelly> wtf, facebook required?
<BotaniCar> malo je smijesno, ali kaj sad 
<jelly> pa nis, jos jedan throwaway account
<BotaniCar> jelly: javi kad napravis account , netjak bas treba jos 'frendova' za neku igricu :D :D
<jelly> fu
<BotaniCar> :*
 * jelly googla facebook account generator
<SilverSpace> ♥
 * obruT jos nema FB account :P
<jelly> ne, al kako to da ima Slatkica96 koja se uvijek spaja sa iste ip adrese kao obruT 
<obruT> damn :)
<obruT> otkriven sam :)
<BotaniCar> obruT je slatkica ? Damn, znaci da sam gay
<SilverSpace> ☭
<obruT> BotaniCar: al dogovor je dogovor, ti dobivas u guzu
<SilverSpace> vi se tu zajebavate a kataklizma nam se sprema http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/znanost/205063/Sprema-li-se-zamjena-Zemljinih-polova.html
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ja sam za kataklizmu spreman
<Mmike> hm
<SilverSpace> obruT: ii ja imam kompas 
<Mmike> zakaj, ja, recimo, ne dobijem 3 miliona eura?
<Mmike> na primjer
<Mmike> svima tu bih odmah dao bar 10k
<Mmike> ubuntulog bi dobio i 20k
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zato kaj vjerojatno ne igras lutriju ili nemas bogatog nasljednika :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: "ako je naslov novinskog članka formuliran kao pitanje, odgovor je uvijek NE"
<Mmike> pa, sprema s
<Mmike> se
<Mmike> mislim, zamijenit ce se
<Mmike> eventualluy :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: dogovor je dogovor! ne zaboravi da se prije toga moramo namazati kikiriki putrom i spankati celerom ! 
<SilverSpace> jelly: prije ce nas vanzemaljci porobiti nego se polovi zamjeniti :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel jednaka pravila za tjuning postgresa vrijede bio on hostan na linuxu ili windowsima ?
<BotaniCar> sto se tice postotka dodijeljene memorije i taktoga
<jelly> jok, polovi će se kad-tad zaswitchat... a vanzemaljci imaju pametnija posla nego se zajebavat s budalama
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nisam nikad postgres na windowsima vrtio
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: thx, znas mozda di citat o tome ? 
<Mmike> sta kazu mudriji od mene
<SilverSpace> odoh se malo vozikati po sumi na bike
<Mmike> al' shared buffere svakako stavi na 1/4 RAMa
<BotaniCar> imam document management sustav na windowsima, s postgresom, pa sam mislio to malo pogledati .. 
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> koliko je velika baza?
<Mmike> i kako cesto se piskara po njoj?
<BotaniCar> ~500MB
<Mmike> hrpa tih 'uredskih' aplikacija radi s defaultnim postavkama 
<BotaniCar> svakih 2-10 min
<BotaniCar> ova sigurno radi s defaultima :)=
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ti cekas rakijetina ce ispariti :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: auto :( 
<BotaniCar> mozemo preksutra ? Sutra sam motoriziran,ali sam u zurbi doma , danas sam do navece zauzet
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ma kad ti god pase
<SilverSpace> zajebavam se
<BotaniCar> kajaznam, ipak ti visim naknadu za robu i trosim ti skladisni prostor, a i popio bi pivo :)
<BotaniCar> iruda ti, imam postgres koji nema .conf fajlu, kak to radi .. 
 * Mmike opce nesmijen nista rec sad
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kojim mi postgres cudom radi, ako nema ni pg_hba ni postgres.conf fajlova ? imam oba s .sample sufiksom :)
<Mmike> botanicar
<Mmike> Windows: For reasons not yet fully identified by the PostgreSQL community,
<Mmike> the Windows platform does not perform well with large shared memory
<Mmike> allocations. Peak performance on Windows' installs is typically with
<Mmike> shared_buffers in the 64 MB to 512 MB range. Using 256 MB would be
<Mmike> an aggressive but likely still safe maximum value to use, again unless you
<Mmike> can benchmark to prove further increases are useful.
<BotaniCar> heh , a server ima silne gigabajte memorije .. 
<SilverSpace> najprije kaze da ne smije nis reci a onda ispljunje 7 redova :)
<BotaniCar> ne smije tebi nish reci za drzanje rakije na hladnom :) 
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> a to na Mmike sam vec i zaboravio :)
<SilverSpace> ali neka sto duze stoji bit ce bolja :)
<BotaniCar> je, to bi bila istina da ne stoji u staklenoj flasi s plasticnim cepom :)
<Mmike> U Zagerbu vise nema opcina, right?
<Mmike> da, nema
<Mmike> postoje - gradske cetvrti
<Mmike> al' te za promjenu prebivalista traze - opcinu
<obruT> ja sam to ostavio prazno
<obruT> u formularu i tako predao
<obruT> nek oni pisu sta oce
<Mmike> obruT, ti perlas puno, jelda?
<Mmike> obruT, da, to sam i reko zeni
<Mmike> kak da u perlu dobijeem ekvivalent: bash -x
<obruT> Mmike: ne bi vjerovao, ali isto s -x :)
<obruT> inace ne perlam puno, odnosno perlao sam nekad davno, sad rijetko, uglavnom kad nadopunjujem stari kod
<obruT> nekak vise preferiram python za skriptiranje, barem naknadno kuzim kod :P
<Mmike> python je mila majka
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> python je
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> opjevat bi ga trebalo
<Mmike> da imam vremena sve bih tu prepisao u pajton
<dodobas> python je smece... sve treba u go pisat
<Mmike> moram slozit sad neki CDN-like kurac - sve ce u pythonu bit
<Mmike> dodobas, ti, LVMatoru nepouuzdani, suti
<dodobas> Mmike: e ... bas... danas sam napravio 35 rollbackova :)
<Mmike> rdiff-backup
<Mmike> isto to bi ti napravio :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ne kuzis....
<dodobas> koliko ti rdiff-backup traje
<dodobas> meni treba 15tak sek da revertam na prijasnji snapshot
<obruT> jel go ima neki LVM library ?
<dodobas> a mogu ih raditi koliko god zelim...
<obruT> ono, da u go-u napises rollback petlju
<dodobas> rekoh go misilo lua... go figure :P
<obruT> lua, u tom se skriptiraju i trojanci/wormovi :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ma, kuzim ja da sad kad imas LVM da trazis opravdanje za njega :)
<ivoks> joj, smijesni ste
<Mmike> obruT, ne radi -x
<Mmike> ajmo sad svi tisina
<Mmike> ivoks je dosao
<Mmike> bit ne-smijesan
<obruT> ma sta ne radi
<Mmike> perl -x mojaperlusa.pl
<Mmike> i dobijem 'broken pipe'
<Mmike> tj, ne
<Mmike> dobijem mysqldump usro motrku
<Mmike> a hocu vidjet kak se pozove taj mysqldump
<Mmike> jer perlusa slaze to sve nesto kombinira i tak
<obruT> Mmike: :P
<obruT> -x je u kodu, ne u komandnoj liniji
<obruT> dakle, -x je perl "funkcija"
<Mmike> lol :)
<obruT> i zasto bi dovraga radio perl -x ako imas to u bashu ? :P
<ivoks> split ce graditi kriz
<ivoks> bahahahahaah
<Mmike> pa, nemamimam u perlu
<obruT> pa cuj, ako zagreb moze gradit fontane i stavljat stupice, ne mogu splicani sjedit prekrizenih ruku
<obruT> iako su po prirodi lijeni :)
<Mmike> http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=4662
<Mmike> cete vi njemu
<Mmike> http://www.vlada.hr/hr/adresar_i_linkovi/opcine/
<Mmike> LOL@obavijest :)
<jelly> Mmike: perl ima pravi debugger, ne treba ti -x
<Mmike> jelly, kako da ga upogonim?
<jelly-home> perl -d foo.pl
<obruT> hmm, koji python qt lib odabrat ? :)
<obruT> pyqt, pythonqt, pyside, neki deseti ? :)
<obruT> svasta, sad vidim da na sistemu imam instaliran qt4 i python-qt3 :P
<Mmike> python-glade3 
<obruT> cemu sunce my
<obruT> s/my/mu/
<ivoks> http://arcticready.com/social/gallery
<ivoks> netko je shebo shell :)
<ivoks> Njegova se zarada od prošle godine popela za milijun funti pa je tako Clarckson postao najplaćenija osoba na BBC-u, jednom od najvećih televizijskih nakladnika na svijetu.
<jelly-home> ivoks: nego jel znas koja je fora sa ono hrpom britanaca na murteru koji su bili na tv prije koji tjedan
<obruT> hrpe britanaca izgleda ima svuda kod nas
<obruT> u Zg ih ima trilijarda
<igcek> decki, postoji li opcija s kojom promjenim prava svih fileova i foldera osim je3dnog?
<igcek> znaci nes u stilu chmod 777 -R *  osim ovo/
<obruT> zgodni su ovi python bindinzi... u nekih 2h napisao QT gui aplikaciju kojom se upravlja s daljinskim preko lirc-a...
<obruT> jedino dokumentacija nije bas nesto pa se krpas s drugom dokumentacijom...
<jelly-home> md
<ivoks> jelly-home: garden festival
<jelly-home> a-ha!
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-19
<ivoks> o cem ljudi razmisljaju kada se sjete u 00:30 traziti mjesto gdje ce prespavati
<dodobas_> yeleylee
<weshmashian> \o
<SilverSpace> jutar
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, momcine 
<Mmike> nikad necu skuziti zasto 'innodb-file-per-table' nije default
<Mmike> toliko sranja 
<dodobas> Mmike: pa moras imati 'feature' u bazi da se oko te baze stvori ekosustav DBAova koji ce je popravljati
<dodobas> :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: k'o sto dodobas veli, u tom slucaju neb' imo tolko posla ;)
<weshmashian> prvo pravilo supporta: probleme treba njegovati, ne rijesavati
<Mmike> blago vama
<Mmike> kad imate tolko vremena
<Mmike> da mozete 'njegovati' probleme
<weshmashian> (c), (tm) by MojSef nakon litanije zasto korisnici vise toliko ne zovu
<Mmike> weshmashian, ti si centos baja, jelda?
<Mmike> kak da munin instaliram tamo
<Mmike> ncdu
<Mmike> i percona-xtrabackup? :)
<Mmike> jel' ima nacina da to iz paketa nekako? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: dodaj EPEL i RPMforge repozitorije 
<Mmike> bez toga mogu plakat?
<Mmike> tj, moram na ruke brljat po perlu i neznam cemu
<Mmike> mislim
<BotaniCar|2> s tim da ce ti SElinux sjebat i jedno i drugo , pa prije tog lupi u terminalu "setenforce 0"
<Mmike> jel' hoce netko ovog lika?
<Mmike> naporan je, neda nist da se napravi, a ne raid mu
<Mmike> ne radi mu
<BotaniCar|2> ocu ja, ali popodne :)
<Mmike> reko sam mu da cu mu sve prebacit na debian/ubuntu, besplatno
<Mmike> al' ne 
<Mmike> on hoce cpanel/plesk grozote
<BotaniCar|2> pa, cpanel je garancija da bu ti dosao opet :)
<BotaniCar|2> nego, kaj vam je s stranicama udruge ? Nema novosti jos od 6 mjeseca 
<SilverSpace> ljetni raspust
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: jok, nisam centos baja, pocel delat na istom prije 2-3 tjedna tek
<weshmashian> Mmike: al' vidim da ti je bot odgovoril vec :D
 * BotaniCar|2 je centos-hater
<BotaniCar|2> u biti, kenjam :) Nemoras 'setenforce 0' , al onda moras stroj u offline puknut, pa probat instalirati, pa nece, pa onda 'audit2allow' da on napravi selinux pravila za ovo kaj je puklo, pa onda opet, pa pukne nekaj drugo .. u 7-8 iteracija bus imal i selinux i munin :) 
<weshmashian> o_O
<BotaniCar|2> a cuj, meni je osobno draze tak nego gasit' selinux
<BotaniCar|2> a, kontekstualne flagove fajlovima jos ne znam dat' pa tud audit2allow
<weshmashian> nda, ja se jos nisam ni taknul selinux kao takav
<weshmashian> :D
<BotaniCar|2> ja jesam, i skuzio da ga nemrem provariti za 2h, a vise vremena od tog (u komadu) necu imati do peMzije
<weshmashian> s/se //g
<BotaniCar|2> kakve su to sise "s/se" ? 
<weshmashian> nakosene
<BotaniCar|2> 
<weshmashian> e, coece, setah jucer po gradu sa malim i zenom, sve me bilo sram kak smo se svi okretali za raznijem sisama okolo :)
<BotaniCar|2> bar 2/3 vas, ha ? :D
<weshmashian> 3/3 :)
<BotaniCar|2> iha !
<BotaniCar|2> si slikal kaj ? :) 
<weshmashian> jok :)
<BotaniCar|2> cudan si :)
<weshmashian> to mi svi vele :)
<weshmashian> uzicah sad interwebz stick u firmi sad za godisnji, jedino pitanje je bilo "to ti je za fush, jel? onda nema frke" :D
<BotaniCar|2> fina firma :) 
<Mmike> shmrblj
<Mmike> brmblj
<BotaniCar|2> ima netko upaljen novi ubuntu ? Jel ima SugarCRM u repozitoriju ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Ako da, kojI ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Thx
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: a ono, ne bitchaju se oko fusharenja, sjel sa shefom i sve mu fino objasnil :)
<weshmashian> sve dok ne fusharim za konkurenciju :D
<BotaniCar|2> meni je jadno kad ti shef u lice veli da mu je jasno da se od place koju ti daje nemre zivjet i da je ok da fussash
<weshmashian> a jeb'ga, al' sa druge strane isto tak otvoreno obavjestavaju koje je generalno s(t|r)anje u firmi
<BotaniCar|2> pa, da. Jadno.
<weshmashian> ae
<BotaniCar|2> nego, kaj nitko nema ubuntu instaliran ? :) 
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> ne
<weshmashian> zamjerio mi se na 9.x verziji negdje afaik
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) ne znam zakaj, ali ocekivao sam vise takvih odgovora :)
<weshmashian> probaj pitat dal' neko ima winjoze, bus vise odgovora dobil :)
<BotaniCar|2> ae :) I to kupljenih, ne s piratebaya :)
<weshmashian> ok, nesto manje u tom slucaju :)
<weshmashian> cak sam pocel razmisljat da si kupim te jebene winjoze vec jednom, bio bi red :)
<BotaniCar|2> meni preduzece kupilo :)
<weshmashian> ooooh!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kaj ti je to SugarCRM
<BotaniCar|2> Customers Relations Manager 
<SilverSpace> nikad cuo :)
<BotaniCar|2> nish cudno 
 * Mmike introduces BotaniCar|2  to packages.ubuntu.com
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ti bi meni izbio iz usta svaki razlog da ontopic popricam s nekim tu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> thx
<Mmike> nad
<Mmike> de nada :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> evo ga ziv je http://www.jutarnji.hr/video-ne-zelimo-davati-obecanja-koja-ne-mozemo-ostvariti--ali-preispitujemo-mogucnost-izgranje-peljeskog-mosta/1042046/
<Mmike> nece, i nece
<Mmike> eto sam mu reko da cu 3 mjeseca radit besplatno, pa da ce mi od onda na slijedecih 5 racuna placat 20% vise
<Mmike> nece nit cut
<Mmike> weshmashian, osh ga?
<weshmashian> ne
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> hvala, al' natrpo sam si za sad dovoljno posla
<weshmashian> useless info: Danska isto ima PDV 25%
<BotaniCar|2> i jednake place :)
<Mmike> super je amis
<Mmike> samo kaj ne povecavaju brzine
<Mmike> nit nece
<Mmike> sad sam dobio ponudu da predjem na jaci paket
<Mmike> za 30% manje para u godinu dana ako potpisem na 2 godine
<Mmike> pa sam reko da mi je ovo ok
<Mmike> sad me zvala i nudi mi 50% manje para za jaci paket
<Mmike> al' opet na godinu dana
<Mmike> reko, ne fala, ovo mi je ok :)
<Mmike> sad cekam da mi auto ponudi :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa daj budi popustljiviji s njima...
<jelly> Mmike: 50% manje nego placas sad, ili 50% manje od nazivne cijene za jaci paket?
<Mmike> ovo drugo
<weshmashian> nego, ima neki manager za putty (windowsi, jel') a da radi kak se spada?
<weshmashian> tipa da mu ne nestane ikona sa traya sama od sebe i tak
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ja sam heavy putty user i to mi se ne desava 
<BotaniCar|2> sto bi reklo, ne treba ti manager, vec windowsi koji ne jebu
<Mmike> ili linux
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar|2> meh, linux izaziva vise problema nego ih rjesava :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ./hides
<dodobas> linux te tjera da ucis, windosi ti omogucavaju da zaboravljas
<dodobas> ./hides
<Mmike> ozujsko pivo je drek pivo
<Mmike> isto k'o karlovacko
<dodobas> cek pivo... sto oni proizvode pivo... nisam dobio taj dojam
<dodobas> zgaravica s mjehuricima
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: pomislio sam na tren da ces reci nesto u korist windowsa :)
<BotaniCar|2> **linuxa
<BotaniCar|2> al, dobro je, znao sam ja da si ti MS covjek :)
<dodobas> pa i alkohol ti omogucava da zaboravljas...
<dodobas> nije mi drago niti jedno niti drugo :)
<BotaniCar|2> igzekli, zato ga toliki vole
<Mmike> DROGA NAM DAJTE
<BotaniCar|2> DROZE !
<dodobas> DRUGE ZA DRUGOVE !
<BotaniCar|2> moze mi netko portskenat jedan stroj ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ote proc,ok, budem si sam .. 
<dodobas> nema proputa :)
<BotaniCar|2> ahahaha, nmap odradi svoje, i na kraju baci "MAC Address: 00:15:5D:64:8A:0B (Microsoft)" , a mashina - CentOS :)
<Mmike> mozda imas MSovu karticu?
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj MS proizvodi NICove ?
<Mmike> http://hwaddress.com/?q=MICROSOFT
<Mmike> .http://hwaddress.com/mac/00155D-000000.html
 * obruT ispizdio neki dan, skuzio da se odjednom postavila ista MAC adresa na obje mrezne faking kartice
<BotaniCar|2> mislim, pravim se glup, stroj je virtualka koja je na MS hyper-v-u, tak da je i iz njihovog poola dat identifikator, svejedno je misleading
<obruT> na kraju izgooglao da je za to kriv neki library ?!? kad ga deinstaliras, sve radi ok
<obruT> za nepovjerovat
<BotaniCar|2> ja pizdim na mysql :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ne zna radit/suradjivat sam s sobom :) 
<obruT> ja izbjegavam mysql pa ne pizdim na njega, uglavnom :)
<BotaniCar|2> al, necu biti Mmikeastž
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, zakaj bi bilo misleading
<jelly> obruT: ono dnet smeće?
<obruT> jelly: da
<obruT> ne znam kako se uopce naslo na mom kompu
<jelly> povuklo ga nešto sa Recommends:
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: zato kaj cu te portskenat, zakljuciti da imas windowse, prebaciti u debil mod i pokusati haknuti windows 0-day vurnabilitiem, failat, pa se onda cuditi
<jelly> ne sjećam se više šta, isto sam izgubio vrijeme na to
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> krivo zakljucujes
<Mmike> to nije OS fingerprint
<Mmike> prouci docse od nmapa
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ako procjenjujem koju platformu koristis, uzimam u obzir sve informacije. A OS fingerprint danas tesko da ces izvuci s bilo koje 'osigurane' kante
<Mmike> aj prouci docse od nmapa :)
<BotaniCar|2> on meni veli da proucim nmap dokumente, nakon one slavne izjjave pred par godina da ja 'mora da imam neki vojni nmap' jer sam znao pokrenuti stealth scan :P
<Mmike> krivo procjenjujes, tj, ne poznas alat koji koristis za procjenu
<BotaniCar|2> idi bre , begaj
<Mmike> k'o da dodjes s mazdom u BMW i onda ti ovi vele da ti auto ne valja jer je njihov tool to rekao :)
<Mmike> nmap ti je nesto ispljunuo i ti si to krivo protumacio
<Mmike> i donio pogresan zakljucak
<Mmike> da, misleading je, imas pravo :)
<BotaniCar|2> pa, aj ti lupi nmap -o (ili kak je vec isao OS detect) za 213.186.16.169 , reci cu ti unaprijed da je centos , ti mi reci kaj ti dobijes nazad
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> neda :)
<BotaniCar|2> pa,to ti kazem :) Odnosno, u najboljem slucaju ( -vvv ) ces dobiti da je neki derivat redheta , jos ako te odlucim zajebati i tarpitam netbios portove a) dobices krivi fingerprint b) pojest cu ti nesto resursa na bar po ure
<BotaniCar|2> elem, imas 3 (mozda jos koji) switcha kojima uz pomoc nmapa mozes probati OS detection i kad ti -O ne radi, a -P0 ti baci krivi .. 
<BotaniCar|2> pocnes gubiti vrijeme :)=
<Mmike> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
<Mmike> imamo i takvih servera
<Mmike> 32bitni :)
<BotaniCar|2> kjut :) 
<BotaniCar|2> kaj fali, koliko mu diskovi imaju radnih sati ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> sudo smartctl -d TYPE -i /dev/sda ( type= ata, scsi, ili sat) :) bas me zanima, ispast ce da Vam je to prvi server kaj ste kupili :)
<Mmike> ~# uptime
<Mmike>  09:00:14 up 433 days,  5:31,  2 users,  load average: 0.94, 0.52, 0.40
<Mmike> blah
<infy-> wow
<infy-> 433 days?
<Mmike> da
<dodobas> i to mu je laptop :)
<Mmike> mislim da cemo to sad migrirati na noviju kistru :)
<infy-> Aha heh
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ti isto koristis onaj uptime fejker, ili ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Tko normalan 433 dana ne nadogradjuje sustav ? :) ili imate onaj kurac da mozes sve,bas sve bez reboota ?
<Mmike> pa, eto
<Mmike> zaostao server
<Mmike> mikro-klijkent, sve radi, nikakvih alerta nikad
<Mmike> pa se nije ributalo
<BotaniCar|2> pusti kaj je server debilan :) Zakaj mu bar kernel niste nikad nadogradili ? :)
<Mmike> nije bilo potrebe?
<obruT> vidim da se moram i ja kurcit malo :)
<obruT> $ uptime
<obruT>  4:07PM  up 1672 days, 19 mins, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Mmike> 2.6.37 je gore
<Mmike> radi ok :)
<BotaniCar|2> nda, nema potrebe za takvim nadogradnjama nikad , dok ti netko ne upadne jer nisi nadogradio :)
<obruT> 6.2-RELEASE :)
<BotaniCar|2> sad sam procitao 2.6.37 , sorry
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: : )
<infy-> 1672?!?!
<infy-> :|
<BotaniCar|2> Čovjek se budi poslije prometne nesreće sav u flasterima i ušivenim ustima s jedne strane, nekako uspjeva pričati:
<BotaniCar|2> - Kako mi je žena?
<BotaniCar|2> - I ona se spasila.
<BotaniCar|2> - A moj sin?
<BotaniCar|2> - I on je živ...
<BotaniCar|2> - A moja punica?
<BotaniCar|2> - Nažalost...umrla je...
<BotaniCar|2> - Nemojte me nasmijavati puknuti će mi konci..
<obruT> asterisk pbx-ica na FreeBSD-u...
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: a ne ne, ne nestaje mi putty, nego sam prije isprobavo razne putty managere koji su se cudnovato ponasali
<weshmashian> putty dela ko zmaj, jel'
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: i onaj s putty sajta ? Meni taj besprijekorno dela
<weshmashian> hm? cek, o kakvom ti manageru pricas? :D
<BotaniCar|2> kreten sam, niej to manager od istog lika kaj putty radi, zabrijao sam , mislio sam na https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B_NLCn3T52-0MjVkNDA1MmYtYjZhNi00NDQwLTg1YmUtNGNiMjUwZWFkYjQ5&export=download&hl=en_US , ako mi vec trebaju tabovi, to trosim 
<weshmashian> ah, cem isprobat nekad, tnx :)
<BotaniCar|2> ahahha, Kerum-pjesma ! :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiiJ7WddJrI
<weshmashian> i tak, odem na GO
<weshmashian> hev fan pipl!
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa7uBj4koFI&feature=related
<Mmike> koji car :)
<SasaGloc> dobar dan ljudi..   da vas pitam, da li linux moze konvertirati HDD a da se podaci ne izgube.. :D imam disk formatiran na Macu (exfat) i linux ga ne cita a windoze citaju... na njemu su neki podaci i ako se moze to nekako prevariti i da linux to procita?
<jelly> SasaGloc: tuxera.com su proizvodili komercijalne drivere za exfat
<obruT> postoji neki fuse-exfat modul
<SasaGloc> ok, znaci bilo bi neke nade ...
<obruT> proguglaj pa vidi otkud skinut
<SasaGloc> kad mi otvore net cu proguglat za fuse-exfat
<obruT> ima neki ppa
<SasaGloc> super, ma i to je dovoljno znati za pocetak pa cu se zafrkavati sa googlom kad mi daju web
<SasaGloc> gadovi mi isljucili browsanje hahaha
<SasaGloc> tnx
<SasaGloc> eto ga! How to enable exFAT in Ubuntu  :)  brze su me pustili na net nego sam mislio... hvala jos jednom
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, imas di ti mysql replikaciju s kayakom?
<Mmike> xtube koristi kayako!
<Mmike> support.xtube.com
<jelly> pron?
<Mmike> neki mudrijas je to slozio na jedan server samo
<Mmike> i sad je taj crko i support ne radi :)
<Mmike> pa gledam jel' se to da sam-tak izreplicirat, ili?
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> 5 poljaka
<ivoks> 1 18 godina, 3 16-17 i 1 od ~55
<ivoks> prvi put u kajaku
<ivoks> neki od njih nisu htjeli ici, ali su danas odvalili 20km
<ivoks> i sad bi opet
<ivoks> primijetio sam da neka ekipa koristiti neki retardirani browser koji se trudi biti pametan, pa vidis ovakve tekstove:
<ivoks> Situacija je bila ta the mi je njihov SzK kazao the nemamo ugovor te mogu samo prekinuti koristii broj I the vise necu dobivat racune. 
<ivoks> 'je bila ta the mi je' ... 'boj I the vise necu'
<ivoks> zamijeni im da sa the
<ivoks> i i sa I
<ivoks> kad je pas miran, onda maltretiraju dijete
<ivoks> lol - http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/07/19/0313007.55.jpg
<jelly-home> :-D
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/07/19/0320007.55.jpg
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/07/19/0328007.55.jpg
<jelly-home> ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)
<ivoks> a tekma je danas
<Frogec> jelly rijesio sam problem
<Frogec> :)
<jelly-home> koji problem?
<Frogec> sa flashom
<jelly-home> ah
<Frogec> evo sta je
<Frogec> zapravo
<Frogec> jelly i jelly-home je isti lik pretpostavljam? 
<jelly-home> je
<Frogec> onda znas sta je bio problem
<Frogec> tj. mozda se sjecas
<Frogec> nakon sto sam sve pokusao i svi me smatrali idiotom na #ubuntu
<Frogec> problem uopste nije u meni
<Frogec> ni u onom koji mi je instalirao sistem
<Frogec> hdd mi je ostecen
<Frogec> sada sam radio etst
<Frogec> test
<Frogec> zato mi niko i nije mogao reci kako to da popravim
<jelly-home> ode
<Mmike> fakat, jelly 
<Mmike> nije u redu
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> http://www.daveakerman.com/?p=592 pi in the sky
<jelly-home> gazice od Lole Ribara d.d. "LOLIGAUZE"
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-20
<SilverSpace> jutar
<ivoks> 'milanovic ce vjerojatno biti predsjednik SDP-a jos neko vrijeme'
<ivoks> 'cacic ce sasvim sigurno biti predsjednik HNS-a'
<ivoks> cacic puca na premijersko mjesto
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> nece na sljedecim izborima preci prag
<ivoks> ne bi se kladio...
<ivoks> tuzno je da biraci HNS-a doista misle da je HNS drugaciji od HDZ-a ili SDP-a
<ivoks> u biti, to je problem sa vecinom ne-HDZ biraca
<ivoks> nikako ljudima za shvatiti da se nesposobnost, glupost, korupcija (i ostale ljudske osobine) ne mogu vezati za jednu politicku stranku
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine 
<SilverSpace> jutro junache
<SilverSpace> kod nas je problem kaj se uvijek glasa protiv nekog 
<SilverSpace> a ne za nekog
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/fehira-u-vrijeme--otmice--snimile-kamere-u-opatiji/1042226/
<SilverSpace> ovdje ce se polovica pobiti prije kraja 
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/sport/novi-incident-na-touru-doktor-pregazio-svicarskog-biciklista-274722
<SilverSpace> prvi trening f1 vn njemacke za koju minutu
<MmikeDOMA> jeboga kajako
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, jesu rijesili ?
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ti si moja ljubica bubica :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: pardon, kaj ?
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, memory leakove u chrometu?
<BotaniCar> oprosti, nisam ni pogledao irc od kad sam pozelio dobro jutro, pa ne znam o cemu pricas. Kayako ? J nisam nikad ni imao tu manifestaciju ,dva razloga 1) kod kolega chrome radi kak treba, ispostavilo se da ti imas neki 'vojni build' kad smo zadnji put gledali , 2) pristupam ticketima kroz 'Kayako desktop' aplikaciju gdje god imam windowse za helpdeskarenje. Tak da - ne znam 
<MmikeDOMA> eh
<MmikeDOMA> tko je ovaj D CLos?
<SilverSpace> pih cim malo padne kise na stazu nitko vise ne izlazi 
<SilverSpace> Dani Clos treci vozac HRT_a
<MmikeDOMA> picku
<MmikeDOMA> pa sad i na ovom streamu reklame daju!
<SilverSpace> skay
<Mmike> Jebo ih DRS
<Mmike> da ih jebo
<BotaniCar> ja cu se rasplakati. Na jednom deploymentu monitoriram ~250 servisa kroz nagios. Server na kojem je nagios host je nadogradjen i NI JEDAN senzor ne prikazuje nista :) (promijenili putanju na kojoj se nalaze senzori koje aplikacija zove da da status servisa)
<BotaniCar> Return code of 127 is out of bounds - plugin may be missing) :) 
<BotaniCar> Znate kaj je bilo ? Ekipa odlucila da senzori vise ne trebaju biti u '/usr/lib64/nagios/plugins' , nego im je sad dobro u '/etc/nagios/libexec/plugins' :) 
<BotaniCar> Naravno, koristi se custom cfg file, tak da on pokazuje na staro mjesto :) 
<BotaniCar> staro=krivo
<BotaniCar> da nemam yum.log na uvid, iz ovog 'return code 127' bi ganjao problem do utorka .. 
<jelly> libexec?  Koja je to lijeva distra
<BotaniCar> centos , ofc :)
<BotaniCar> znas vec do sad da za debiane ne pitam nikaj jer mi se nikad nikaj nece strgati .. :) Ako kukam za linux - centos je :)
<Vjetar> portupgrade -ai :)
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: netstat -anal (nene, drugo 'a' nije suvisno) :)
<Vjetar> :p
<Mmike> ti ces se rasplakat?!
<Mmike> gaycocktail.net <- treba ic iza nginxa i ne radi kak spada
<Mmike> na novom stroju
<Mmike> ti ces se rasplakat!
<Mmike> (that is SO NSFW!)
<jelly> BotaniCar: netstat -tupan
<BotaniCar> da !!
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tupan! :)
<Mmike> iako, tuplen/tapeon
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj su mijienjali statuz?
<SilverSpace> kak mislis mjenjali
<Mmike> pa kaj ovaj sad prica
<Mmike> new section
<SilverSpace> svake druge godine se vozi Hockenheim ili Nürburgring
<SilverSpace> nisam slusao kaj pricaju 
<Mmike> da je nesh novo
<Mmike> uhaj
<Mmike> netko se sjebo
<Mmike> Bottas
<Mmike> to je sigurno dodobasov miljenik :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nXKOY6yJzGc
<Mmike> myisam_max_sort_file_size
<Mmike> stavite li to na PUNO (vece nego sto su vam najvece myisam tablice) import radi puno puno brz
<Mmike> plus, repair table i ino, leti
<BotaniCar> gaycoctail,kazes ? :D
<BotaniCar> a, na cem je bil prije ? Apache ?
<Mmike> da
<hbogner> pozdrav s mora
<Mmike> i sad je apache backend
<Mmike> hbogner, pljunem ti u oko :)
<hbogner> Mmike, cuti pick. :D
<hbogner> ja sam se kuhao prije 2 tjedna ti si se klimatizirao
<hbogner> a znas kako mi je na moru kad mi je pol gepeka bilo puno alata
<Mmike> a di si na moru?
<hbogner> biograd
<Mmike> kul
<BotaniCar> ja na moru imam samo jednu alatku, a i ta je u gacama (kaj cu kad sam grdi)
<ivoks> kvragu
<ivoks> u ponedjeljak sam trebao na kornate
<hbogner> ivoks, i zasto neides? lose vrijeme?
<ivoks> u ponedjeljak je prognoza kisa, 20C i bura
<ivoks> ja bi cak i isao, ali ne mogu turiste odvesti u to
<hbogner> ja sutra za liku, drva vozit/prebacivat/slagat/cjepat pa onda u ponedjeljak nazad na more
<hbogner> cak smo razmisljali svratit do Tisnog, ali vidjet cemo jos
<obruT> jao, bice presuper sljedeci tjedan na moru, more toplo, a vani fino ugodno
<ivoks> da
<hbogner> mi zadnja 3 dana biciklom uz obalu
<ivoks> more je i inace toplije od zraka
<ivoks> vec neko vrijeme
<Mmike> .tja
<Mmike> ovisi
<Mmike> ako je 22 vani, onda da
<obruT> prosli vikend na Korani bilo zakon, u nedjelju zahladilo, a voda sasma topla
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> 28 je sad
<Mmike> to je ok
<Mmike> onak, to je ok za ljeto
<Mmike> stovise, i 31 bi bilo ok
<obruT> ma kitu, to je vruce :P
<obruT> 22-24 je ok ak ces mirovat
<hbogner> odoh van na terasu na kavu, pozdrav do daljnjeg
<obruT> za kretanje bi trebalo bit manje :P
<Mmike> http://www.advance.hr/vijesti/milijun-ljudi-na-ulicama-80-spanjolskih-gradova-izbili-sukobi-s-policijom-na-vise-mjesta-ovo-je-fasisticka-vlast/
<Mmike> jel' ovo provjerljivo?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak to mislis
<Mmike> pa
<SilverSpace> pa tam sukobi treju vec neko vrijeme
<ivoks> da, prosvjedi su u nekoliko gradova
<ivoks> danas se i pucalo
<ivoks> bar su tak rekli na HRT-u :)
<obruT> sukobi su tamo vec neko vrijeme, samo nasi nece/ne zele o tome obavjestavat, barem nisu htjeli
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa obavjestavaju vec vise od tjedan dana
<obruT> tjedan dana ?!
<ivoks> da, nije to isti prosvjed kao i onaj prije godinu dana
<obruT> tamo zesci prosvjedi traju vec mjesecima
<obruT> samo sto su sporadicni i mozda ne bas toliko masivni
<ivoks> ne, prije godinu dana su imali prosvjede koji su trajali
<obruT> pa to je ono sto ti znas :)
<ivoks> kaj bi sad trebali raditi reportazu za svakih 10 ljudi koji se negdje skupi?
<obruT> ne bih se bas slozio da je bilo 10 ljudi, bile su stotine/tisuce u igri
<ivoks> stotine je jos uvijek premalo za reportazu
<ivoks> toliko ih svaki dan ima u san franciscu, a bune se protiv bezboznosti
<obruT> bilo je hrpa takvih prosvjeda, samo sto se kod nas to ne vidi, pogledas malo neeuropske satelitske programe i imas sto za vidjet
<ivoks> je, simpa kartice u siriji :)
<ivoks> sve te informacije ne mozes sam provjeriti, osim ako ne odes na samu lokaciju
<ivoks> tak da pricati o tome koliko je ljudi, tko te mulja, ovaj ili onaj, je bespredmetno
<ivoks> ali moram primijetiti da je ta paranoja na medije na zapadu poprilima povece konture
<ivoks> svi su paranoicni i po defaultu misle da mediji lazu
<ivoks> zanimljivo je da u isto vrijeme misle da neki drugi mediji ne lazu
<ivoks> isto kao i HDZ, SDP i HNS iz jutrosnjeg komentara :)
<obruT> jedno je laz, a drugo je presucivanje
 * obruT po defaultu ne vjeruje nikom i pokusava iz svih informacija dokucit sto se dogadja
<ivoks> jednostavno ne mozes
<ivoks> uvijek mozes reci 'e, oni su se svi urotili da na muljaju
<obruT> mozes kritickim razmisljanjem doci do nekih spoznaja s nekom vjerojatnoscu
<ivoks> i tako mucis samo sebe, nikoga drugoga :)
<obruT> ja sebe ne mucim, bez brige
<obruT> barem ne s tim stvarima... mucim se fizicki dok sam vani :)
<Mmike> syslog smecavi
<Mmike> zatrpaj ga
<Mmike> i propusti tonu poruka
<ivoks> preko udpa?
<Mmike> a da
<ivoks> nesretni protokol - udp ne garantira isporuku
<Mmike> nemoj rec
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> debili debili debili
<Mmike> bas bih volio da Webber bude prvak
<SilverSpace> nema sanse 
<SilverSpace> samo na srecu
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> za sad je drugi :)
<Mmike> sigurno je sreca kriva za to :)
<BotaniCar> napravim snapshot virtualke, probam nekaj, i umjesto revert skoro stisnem 'delete snapshot' :) Jebemti, taj gumb treba iscupat iz sucelja :)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> i mi cemo virtualizirat pocet
<Mmike> nesmijem na glas rec cija je to bistra ideja bila
<BotaniCar> muahahaha , posalji na msg :)
<Mmike> doduse, tih 100njak p4 servera sa gigom rama koji ne rade nista a customer ih placa ce fakat mozda bolje se stopit u 10ak virtualizatoriranih strojeva
<Mmike> hahaahahah
<Mmike> kak' sam glup :)
<Mmike> sve sam si spajalice rasuo po sobi :)
<Mmike> mahnuo sam kutijom koja nije bila zatvorena :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/vijesti/francuska-vlada-upozorava-psg-nerazumno-je-sto-radite-clanak-432709
<Mmike> loll oll loll :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: magnet pa sad pecaj spajalice :)
<SilverSpace> drugi trening f1
<obruT> Mmike: pih, svi dobri admini znaju da se logovi salju na linijski printer s kilometar perforiranog papira, a ne na neki bijedni remote syslog
<BotaniCar> ae ae
<BotaniCar> a oni stvarno dobri admini znaju da cim dodjes na posao slozis printer jam i odes spavat' 
<SilverSpace> kisa
<obruT> ma kakva kisa ? :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Hockenheim,+Germany
<SilverSpace> 17° samo
<SilverSpace> mogo bi instalirati 12.10 
<obruT> 12.10 ? sto si nabavio deloreana ?
<ivoks> 12.10 je trenutni rolling release
<obruT> ali nije final :P
<obruT> vec sad mi je previse apdejtova :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> quantal
<Mmike> mah, 12.04 ima apdejtova isto za popizdit
<Mmike> al' neka
<Mmike> to je dobro
<Mmike> nek momci rade
<obruT> pa da, to me i zivcira... uzmes normalni release i ono stalno neki faking apdejtovi :P
<SilverSpace> radim upgrade 
<SilverSpace> za sad je ok
<BotaniCar> kak ja znam bit' prepreglup ... nekaj modificiram file permissione i u dzuture, zabunom i na mysql folderu promijenim .. i , nece se startat .. ok, pogledam log, veli 'error 13' , da nemre pisat/egzikjutat , odem u 'my.cnf', vidim da je user=root , i dam rootu ownera .. i ne radi .. 
<BotaniCar> trebalo mi je 10 min da se sjetim da mysqlov root nema veze s sistemskim rootom :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: fali ti goriva
<SilverSpace> treba na odmor
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sna mi fali, vec 5 noci ne spavam/spavam1h
<SilverSpace> kaj opet dijete
<BotaniCar> ae ae
<BotaniCar> neka, izdrzat cu nekak dok ne napuni 18 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ga onda mislis izbaciti 
<BotaniCar> Nego? 
<BotaniCar> Gledam po sebi, volim svoje starce,ali kad sam skupil 18 let, otisel sam u vojsku pa delat, jebo zivot s starcima
 * Mmike je do svoje 29te zivio sa starcima :)
<Mmike> ili 28me
<Mmike> tako nekako
<BotaniCar> o, iruda ti :) 
<BotaniCar> pa, kak :) 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pa eto
<BotaniCar> nda  , bolje ne cackat mecku dalje, svakom svoje :)
<Mmike> oso u ameriku s 23, vratio se s 24 i sitno, bio u depresiji dok me Jasmina nije ubedirala :)
<BotaniCar> +PHP Warning:  Unknown: Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct + KAAJ :) 
<SilverSpace> kak se brzo napravi upgrade na ssd 
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa reboot
<Mmike> BotaniCar, grep save_path /etc/php5/php.ini ili di ti vec stoji ini fajl od phpja
<Mmike> i vidi onda dal' imas mjesta tamo za pisat
<Mmike> i digni si memcached i stavi sessione unutra
<BotaniCar> Mmike: brijem da sam i to zdrkal kad sam permissione mijenjal, samo se cudim na glas 
<ivoks>  /var/lib/php5 vjerojatno
<ivoks> php5 sessione bi trebalo bacati u memcache ili nesto slicno jer u suprotnom moras www-data korisniku dati rw prava na taj direktorij
<Mmike> kaj nije /tmp default?
<ivoks> sto znaci da, ako netko upadne na jedan site, moze ukrasti session
<ivoks> ...za bilo koji site na tom stroju
<Mmike> a mslim
<Mmike> moze i s memcachedom
<ivoks> debian (a time i ubuntu) postavljaju dodatne restrikcije na /var/lib/php5
<ivoks> zbog cega ti se php-ov garbage collector moze zaliti
<ivoks> s obzirom da debian/ubuntu sam cisti /var/lib/php5, mozes dobiti php warning
<ivoks> da php ne moze pisati u session file
<ivoks> ili da je session file nestao
<ivoks> isto to mozes dobiti i od crona
<ivoks> malo inkomodacije za vecu sigurnost
<ivoks> tocnije, PHP garbage collector je onemogucen u debianu i ubuntuu
<ivoks> s obzirom da ne moze citati sadrzaj /var/lib/php5
<BotaniCar> Imam pitanje, pretpostavimo da imam direktorij koji sadrzi N pod-direktorija, pretpostavimo i da svaki od pod direktorija ima razlicite ownere/permissione. Mogu li nekako snapshotati stanje i napraviti restore , umjesto da to ponovo setiram ako sam nes zeznuo/predomislio se ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mozes :)
<ivoks> malo overkill, ali getfacl
<Mmike> ^^
<ivoks> i poslije sa setfacl
<BotaniCar> nda, ok, to mi je malo 'pre jako' , ok 
<ivoks> nije prejako
<ivoks> ako nemas ACL omogucen za FS, onda ce pokupiti samo standardna unix prava
<BotaniCar> ivoks: u biti sam nespretno postavio pitanje, daj mi sekundu da se preformuliram: 
<ivoks> nedam
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to je tocno kaj ti treba
<Mmike> super se vidi na kisi kak f1 momci imaju drugaciji racing line nego sto bi se ocekivalo :)
<BotaniCar> recimo da imam N servera, istovjetnih u pogledu imena usera , i da na 1. imam nekaj instalirano s cudnim setom prava na direktorije i poddirektorije, na 2 isto to instalirano s drugacijim pravima, i tak do 10 ; da li mogu kak samo unix permissione exportati na 1. i importati na 2. ; 3. ; 4. .. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to je vise nego sto mi treba, odgovorili ste mi ok, ja sam krivo pitao 
<ivoks> getfacl/setfacl/scp
<BotaniCar> thx
<ivoks> mozda se moze i samo rsyncom
<BotaniCar> ma, nema smisla, u biti ste mi dobro rekli, kompliciram bezveze 
<SilverSpace> kisa i piruete 
<SilverSpace> kernel 3.5.05
<SilverSpace> kernel 3.5.0.5
<ivoks> 3.5.0.5?
<ivoks> nisu valjda
<ivoks> 3.4.6 je zadnji stable
<SilverSpace> upgrade nije uspio
<ivoks> ove poroke miamia se isplati gledati, ako nista drugo, onda radi muzike
<SilverSpace> nekaj grdo strgano ne pojavi mi se ni grub
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: neki je trach da grub u novom ubuntuju buju maknuli :) 
 * BotaniCar znatizeljno pogleda ivoksa
<Mmike> ivoks, da, a sad gledaj malo teksaskog rendzera
<ivoks> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvatska/Domagoj-Novokmet-Sapunice-nisu-za-udarni-termin-HTV-a
<Mmike> nemrem vjerovat
<Mmike> importam neki dump i mysql i imam 150MB/sec u pisanju!
<jelly> i jos se bunic
<jelly> sh
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj je bilo?
<Mmike> zakaj red flag?
<Mmike> kisa ili se netko stuko?
<Mmike> schumaher se stuko
<Mmike> kaj je radio?
 * BotaniCar miluje svoj 1TB USB3 prijenosni disk
<jelly> TMI
<BotaniCar> sto me sjetilo, radio ja u METROu, jutarnja smjena, dolazim u operatersku sobu, a u predvorju stoji kolega i miluje OGROMAN mrezni printer :) 
<BotaniCar> "Benko, kaj delas?" 
<BotaniCar> "nish nish, ocemo na kavu?"
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a kaj bi starac radio 
<SilverSpace> reflaksi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hm uspio pokrenuti u starom kermelu 
<SilverSpace> novi nece
<SilverSpace> stari je -generic-pea
<SilverSpace> novog -pea nema ?
<SilverSpace> *-pae
<ivoks> pae SilverSpace, pae
<ivoks> sta imas 32 bitni sustav?
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> mislim da je pae default za 32 bitne
<ivoks> a ne-pae se zove -i386 ili tak nes
<SilverSpace> ne mogu na ovoj ploci pokrenuti 64bitni
 * jelly vrti amd64 kernel na i386 instalacijama
<jelly> al to na ploci sa kriplanim biosom ne bi islo
<SilverSpace> nema -pae kernela samo generic
<ivoks> pae je default, rekoh
<SilverSpace> aa kaj to ne bi trebalo pisati 
<SilverSpace> tj bit tog paketa
<ivoks> ne, default je
<ivoks> kao sto ne pise ni da je omogucen driver za e100
<SilverSpace> hm na starom 3.2 mi se podigo sistem na 3.5 nece
<Mmike> gp2 utrka
<Mmike> mrak
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa, debugiraj... zato si stavio razvojnu verziju, da debugiras, ne
<jelly> cek malo, pa 3.5 je tek na -rc7
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> kak kad mi se nece pokrenuti
<ivoks> 3.5.0.5 je rc5
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa debugiraj butanje
<jelly> ivoks: lolwtf
<ivoks> ono, iskljuci splash :)
<ivoks> jelly: kada 12.10 izadje, 3.5 ce biti stable
<jelly> ivoks: za takve stvari su izmislili ~ u debian version
<BotaniCar> :=)
<jelly> 3.5~rc5 << 3.5
<ivoks> jelly: vjeruj mi, znaju oni to :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: cim pokrenem 3.5 odmah stane i ni ne napise
<jelly> al ne mare
<BotaniCar> ja rc_bilo_kaj ni ne gledam , ako nisam na poslu, tu mi je muka od toga :)
<ivoks> jelly: 3.5.0 je verzija kernela
<ivoks> ne znam tocno zasto su odabrali ovu schemu, ali sigurno postoji razlog
<ivoks> na kraju krajeva, svi su oni DD :)
<jelly> hysterical raisins
<SilverSpace> a nis pricekat cu dok ne rijese ovo sranje
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti si presuper :) Meni se ne bi dalo drQat po betama hardvera/softvera, kao tebi, al nikad :) 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ako se ne kuzis, nemoj korisititi alpha verzije :)
<ivoks> mislim, ak ne znas maknuti silent i splash iz boota, onda nemoj ni dirati release candidate :)
<infy-> Time to reinstall Ubuntu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma maknuo to prvoo 
<SilverSpace> kaj ne kuzis da odmah zablokira
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zlocest si :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kad pokrenes neku live distribuciju, i pogledas, jel kreira novi ubuntu opce log fajle ? ako da, mozes vidjeti di je stalo 
<ivoks> odmah zablokira?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa pise gdje zablokira
<BotaniCar> ivoks: potpuno je moguce da mu vrisne prije nego i slova na ekranu napise, ne ? 
<SilverSpace> ne stigne nis napisati :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa bas i nije
<ivoks> ako buta normalno drugi kernel, znaci da moze do gruba
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: daj link na .iso, idem u virtualku to gurnut' 
<SilverSpace> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ivoks> ako initrd ne postoji, onda grub nece loadati i napisati ce gresku
<ivoks> ako je initrd neispravan, onda ce barem napisati da ga je ucitao
<ivoks> i u najgorem slucaju, riknuti
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: 32bit si uzeo ? 
<ivoks> s/initrd/kernel
<ivoks> SilverSpace je samo lijen da opise problem :)
<ivoks> pa mu je lakse reci zablokira se
<ivoks> ;)
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da 32bitni
<BotaniCar> ivoks: na to , kao , nisi navikao ? :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: 32bit iso, ili 32bit image (ono kaj nudi ispod) ? 
 * BotaniCar skida iso i fucka
<ivoks> jesam, zato ga i ignoriram kad vidim da opet ne zeli pomaknuti prst :)
<BotaniCar> :d
<SilverSpace> bas bi te vidio kaj bi napravio kad ti ugasi monitor 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nisi maknuo splash i silent
<BotaniCar> http://www.zemlja-crtica.com/crtic/Robot_Pluk/02-Robot_Pluk.aspx << AWWW !!
<SilverSpace> jesam jesam
<ivoks> i, i dalje ne znas sto bi dalje probao?
<SilverSpace> gle ne radi  
<ivoks> pa za ocekivati je da ne radi
<SilverSpace> pa je 
<ivoks> mene zanima zakaj ti stavljas razvojni softver ako ne mislis razvijati? :)
<SilverSpace> nis ja nisam reko 
<ivoks> i onda tu kukas
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kaj bi kukao 
<jelly> čk čk čk tutn
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> sjecam se tog crtica s sjetom, nisam do danas znao kak se zove :)
<obruT> Pluk in space
<obruT> iako je originalni naziv an francuskom
<BotaniCar> eh, sad znam :)
<ivoks> obruT: e...
<BotaniCar> Nego, taj mirror di je daily image ima neke kvote na brzinu daunloda ? 
<obruT> eh, kad se cita odozdo prema gore...
<ivoks> obruT: zakaj mi tcom svaki pu zablokira modem i veli 'zelite li preci na novu uslugu? provjerite gori li vam ova lampica' (a lampica ne gori); i tako svaki dan nekoliko puta
<ivoks> i jebe me svaki dan
<obruT> a ?
<obruT> kakva lampica ? kakav modem ?
<ivoks> ma voip
<SilverSpace> http://www.zemlja-crtica.com/crtic/Ponco_i_Toro.aspx
<BotaniCar> Nda, zapce se i danas da na HRTu naci, ali PLUK !!! I one ladice na trbuhu ! :)
<ivoks> iss... idem si natocit nesto
<obruT> ivoks: cek malo, vjerojatno mi moras nacrtat... imas neki IAD (voip - valjda voip enabled ?), zablokirati modem (ok), ali tko ti kaze 'zelite li preci na novu uslugu? provjerite gori li vam ova lampica' ? na modemu to pise ?!? :)
<BotaniCar> marketingas u BotaniCaru cvate na ideju lampica koje se pale i gase, te nude nove usluge
<BotaniCar> opet nebum na vrijeme krenuo doma, prokleti ubuntu :) SilverSpace: zakaj testiras s livecdom , kad testiras alfa verzije ? Sanse za sjeb su jedno 63x vece
<obruT> lampica se nasmije i kaze: predjite na novu uslugu, bicete zadovoljniji
<BotaniCar> 's novom uslugom, jos vise lampica' ! :)
<ivoks> obruT: modem ima lampice... power, wifi, adsl, voip, itd...
<ivoks> obruT: svako toliko modem se pravi pametan i redirekta sav promet na neki t-com brandirani url (http://ws-redirect ili tak nes)
<ivoks> obruT: i onda t-com kenj srac propaganda i kaze ako zelite preci na novu uslugu skinite ovaj PDF i pratite upute ili 'jebi me opet poslije'
<ivoks> u uputama je prvo 1. provjerite svjetli li voip lampica
<ivoks> obruT: i onda ide dalje, da se makne spliter itd...
<ivoks> uglavnom, lampica ne svijetli i retardirano mi je da t-com unaprijed ne zna da na mom uredjaju ili voip nije dostupan ili ne radi ili nesto
<ivoks> i nakon par sati... opet... ubije mi sav promet i nudi 'uslugu' :)
<ivoks> kad kazem da me ugnjavi poslije, resetira redirect i baci me na t-com.hr i nadalje sve radi
<ivoks> to je ne bezobrazno vec... ono... ubijes mi uslugu koju ti placam kako bi mi ponudio drugu uslugu
<ivoks> (ne ti osobno)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni se bota .. 
<BotaniCar> *bota
<BotaniCar> aaaargh , boOta
<oshosamkuch> ugodan vikend svima 
<ivoks> hm
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhzsjDUd128
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMgmYutL9W0#!
<ivoks> droga... droga.
<jelly> jailbait
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> bas sam trazio neki info
<ivoks> s obzirom da je juniorsko...
<ivoks> 19
<ivoks> dakle, legalno :)
<jelly> meni izgleda kao slatko dijete
<ivoks> sinoc sam bio vani
<ivoks> i starija je od 80% cura koje se opusavaju i napijaju po bircevima :/
<Mmike> napusavaju, ivoks, napusavaju :)
<ivoks> da, napusavaju
<ivoks> ne znam opce odakle mi rijec opusavaju
<ivoks> http://www.erstebankliga.at/en/news/detail/2012/07/19/medvescak:_skipper_staying_put!
<SilverSpace> kaze Linic da je vise nego zadovoljan punjenjem proracuna
<SilverSpace> Letang
 * Mmike ce se tak napusti pivom cim ode od kompjutera
<SilverSpace> ja jos ne znam dali da idem na bike
<infy-> i naravno na 3.0.0-12 sve radi kako treba
<Mmike> supervisord
<Mmike> jel' tko to koristis?
<ivoks> www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0MzQ
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-15
<dodobas> yello
<budz0r> jutro
<Mmike> Bok.
<dodobas> Mmike: ffs
<Mmike> Free Friend System?
<Mmike> jebemti metnio sam si novu tastaturu na laptop, jedno 10 puta je losija od originalne
<Mmike> a ovo je isto lenovo oridjidji
<dodobas> Mmike: fuckety fuckly sob :P
<Mmike> dodobas: :
<Mmike> jel ti vruce?
<dodobas> tzv... acronym expansion function
<dodobas> Mmike: nope...
<Mmike> em ti losa li je astatura.
<vileni> wtf http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AmclgO6w0C0
<datase`> vileni: Title: News Station Reports Asiana Flight 214 Pilots Names: "Sum Ting Wong," "Ho Lee Fuk", Views: 101469, Rating: 98.406372%
<ivoks> jel netko letio easyjetom?
<ivoks> Domestic turnover is not taxable. Your VAT registration number is: HR59812584557 - Reverse Charge!
<ivoks> pa si ti sad misli
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> meni doso racun od hecnera sa VATom
<Mmike> 19% - 2 i pol eura
<ivoks> Mmike: nisi im javio VAT broj
<Mmike> nop, namjerno
<Mmike> (nemam vat broj jos, moram u poreznu po to)
<Mmike> jedino, presao sam u mjesecni pdv :/
<Mmike> ivse nisam tromjesecni :/
<ivoks> nije to lose
<Mmike> lose je jer mi je knjigovodstvo sad tri puta skuplje :)
<ivoks> meni je isto
<ivoks> doduse, ne sjecam se :)
<Mmike> ja sam placao tromjesecno, a sad cu morat mjesecno :/
<ivoks> nis, pravac london
<obruT> ajme :) bwahahahaha :) saznali su imena pilota :)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1JYHNX8pdo
<datase`> obruT: Title: Asiana Pilots names from KTVU News, Views: 7429460, Rating: 93.82772%
<obruT> fak
<obruT> sorry, nisam vidio da je vileni vec poslao :P
<obruT> a jos sam gledao history :P
<vileni> hehe
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> sad moram pogledat to :0
<vileni> ma srami se, kad ja stavim to nije dovoljan razlog? :)
<Mmike> lol :)
 * Mmike se srami
<vileni> Mmike: btw, bio napokon u areni voziti :)
<Mmike> i?
<vileni> pa intenzivno je :)
<vileni> i zidovi su tvrdi
<Mmike> koje vrijeme si napravio?
<Mmike> i jel' bilo otvoreno vani, ili samo unutra?
<vileni> samo unutra
<vileni> prva voznja 35.6
<vileni> druga 34.09
<Mmike> ja sam milsim 32.8 ili tako nekako najbolje
<Mmike> al' JAKO ovisi o autu koji dobijes
<vileni> vozio sa ekipom iz hyundai kluba pa sam brzo pohvatao stazu
<Mmike> jer su razlicito sjebani
<vileni> a ovisi i o stazi
<Mmike> a ovisi i o namazu, da
<vileni> kojeg uopce nije bilo na skoro svakom zavoju :)
<Mmike> (ovo je samo-unutra vrijeme, nemam pojma koliko mi je vani)
<Mmike> super je vani sto kad dodjes na asfalt grip je za popizdit :)
<vileni> najbolje vrijeme je imao najmladji birt, 32.8, ali on ima trkacu licencu pa ono :)
<vileni> ne vjerujem da bi islo ispod toga nikako
<Mmike> mislim da je rekord sitno ispod trideset
<vileni> da, na frisko premazanoj stazi
<vileni> ovdje nijedan zavoj ne mozes bez undear
<vileni> *undera
<Mmike> ako je to klizanje preko nosa onda da :)
<Mmike> mislim, mozes, al' ja neznam kako :)
<vileni> understeer
<Mmike> ugl, spansko mi i dalje bolje
<vileni> mozes ako vozis presporo
<Mmike> pa, understeer je 'pre malo volana', nije li?
<vileni> ne
<vileni> understeer je kad ti siri putanju u odnosu na smjer kotaca
<Mmike> znaci, klizanje preko nosa
<vileni> a spansko mi je dosta lakse voziti, ovo je nenormalno iscrpljujuce, ali imas vrijeme na monitoru
<vileni> i opcenito je sistem bolje slozen
<Mmike> meni je spansko veci gust
<Mmike> iako, da
<vileni> pa gust je u jacem bolidu :)
<Mmike> tehnicka pratnja je puno bolja (u spanskom je nit nema)
<Mmike> eh, kako sam se razletio u jacem bolidu na spanskom, milina me gledat bilo :)
<Mmike> maaaalcice pre jako kocenje i ode u pizdu mater
<vileni> moj kapetan tima je htio bez kocenja proletiti S nakon ciljne
<weshmashian> mornin'
<vileni> uspio je proletiti pola zelenila tamo na lijevo
<Mmike> nemres to
<Mmike> pre brz je
<weshmashian> Mmike: jebote, tu te moram hvatat :)
<Mmike> desi, weshomat
<Mmike> weshmashian: ups!
<weshmashian> ccc, sad se vidi ko radi :
<Mmike> 'kreiram indexe'
<weshmashian> mhm,:)
<Mmike> vileni: jesi bio u citycenter one?
<vileni> nope
<Mmike> navodno je tamo najbolje 
<Mmike> cim se vratim u zg idem tamo
<vileni> ma ne vjeurjem da je najbolje
<vileni> to uvijek kad je nesto novo
<Mmike> a triba provat
<Mmike> kak je vruce
<ivoks> ljondon
<dodobas> gerrit je kul
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> koristim ga svakodnevno
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-16
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> loolye
<dodobas> Mmike: si ubacio noge ?
<Mmike> nisam tocno siguran sto podrazumjevas time - ubacio ih kud?
<dodobas> u toć 
<budz0r> jutro
<Mmike> a to da
<Mmike> jucer
<Mmike> fino bilo
<Mmike> i danas cu
<Mmike> budica
<vileni> jutro
<MmikePoso> kad trazis sranje
<MmikePoso> pa nadjes sranje
<MmikePoso> pa to k'o da si zlato odkopao
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> desi silvo
<Mmike> *** Last failed attempt from: mmike!mmike@5418EAF7.cm-5-1d.dynamic.ziggo.nl on Jul 14 11:44:45 2013.
<Mmike> nc nc 
<hbogner> jelly, nego jel u novo web sucelje ide i imap opcija?
<hbogner> *uz
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto me doma
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je gotov godisnji
<BotaniCar> Zdrao
<BotaniCar> Tko je rekao da trosi ActiveMQ ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: jedan od nasih servisa ga koristi...
<BotaniCar> si ga spojil s nadzornim sustavom ? 
<obruT> dobro pitanje... ja ga ne odrzavam pa vis ne znam jel ga ekipa povezala s necim...
<BotaniCar> imam jeb kaj mi je w/c vrijednost za 'produkcijske' repove 5/10 , a ne mogu sloziti zasebnu vrijednost za DLQ ( u njemu imam gro toga ) ; pa nisam pametan da li da rekonfiguriram ActiveMQ da taj rep ni ne puni ( discarded messages itd) ili da dignem "c" vrijednost .. el vi opce gledate discardane poruke ? 
<BotaniCar> ( nda, w= warning , c= critical )
<Mmike> SilverSpace: gotov :/
<obruT> BotaniCar: ja bome ne diram doticni :)
<BotaniCar> :) posteno :) 
<Mmike> puppet puppet drekket drekket
<obruT> BotaniCar: na tom activemq-u je uzasno bitan servis (u biti cak dva bitna), jedan ga korsiti sa syncanje izmedju instanci, ak se to pojebe, ode sve u 3pm :)
<BotaniCar> tak mi je i samom, zato pitam jel ga nadzirete i kakav je stav spram discarded messagea
<BotaniCar> puppet dreket mikur leket ! 
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> lik ima nitro-rc brodic i zuji po luci
<Mmike> cuje se za popizdit :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: evo kolega kaze da se posredno nadzire :) dakle, nadzire se queue na aplikacije koja ga trosi :)
<BotaniCar> kaj kolega veli za discardane poruke, to e analizira ili ignorira ? 
<BotaniCar> E! Zna netko za kakav sexshop u centru ili prema dubravi, da je otvoren ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: sta ti se opet istrosio dildo ? :)
<BotaniCar> I, cemu ovo (NSFW) http://pigalle.hr/sexshop/product_info.php?cPath=51&products_id=619 sluzi ? 
<BotaniCar> obruT: jok, kupujem frendu butplug, kum sam, moram ga pocastiti :)
<obruT> hehe :)
<BotaniCar> el zna tko cem sluzi ovo s slike ? Izgleda kao oklop za pimpek :)
<SilverSpace> opet erotika na kanalu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike i weshmashian shute, mora da je oklop za penis :) 
<BotaniCar> Miro, kaj je to na slici ? :D
<SilverSpace> kojoj 
<Mmike> weshmashian: trebam te tamo :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: http://pigalle.hr/sexshop/product_info.php?cPath=51&products_id=619
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol sad vidjeh to nisam ni pogledo samo citajuci zakljucio
<BotaniCar> I, mislis li da je oklop ? :) 
<weshmashian> Mmike: e nemere! :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: nemoj da te tuzim sefu :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: a tuzi, kaj sad :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: dobil bush i ti butplug uz plachu :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nadam se da bu ovaj barem vibriral :)
<BotaniCar> ROFLMAO
<Mmike> lotrftr :)
<BotaniCar> *vizualiziram*
<weshmashian> nemoj :)
<BotaniCar> da da, tvoje dlakavo dupence, i butplug s fluffy rabbit-like zavrsetkom viri i drnda rnda :) 
<BotaniCar> znao sam, gay sam 
<weshmashian> join the dark side, we have fluffy buttplugs
<BotaniCar> e, ovo vec pocinje liciti na IRC kakav treba biti :)
<hbogner_> #gay-hr 
<hbogner_> na to lici
<BotaniCar> samo sam ja tamo :) 
<weshmashian> pa no, ipak smo na ubuntu-hr
 * weshmashian runs
 * BotaniCar hides
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/971338_520678694671830_1902819689_n.png
<weshmashian> rammstein - amerika (clubmix), cudnovato :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: neozbiljan si!
<weshmashian> Mmike: nisam!
<weshmashian> al idem doma, bbl :)
<Mmike> ajde
<Mmike> drzh se
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1000154_520620641344302_428454002_n.jpg
<jelly-home> hbogner_: imap jos nije otvoren za korisnike, samo za webmail zasad dok se ne vidi da sve radi
<jelly-home> hbogner_: najveci problem je sto imap klijenti koriste svoja imena za Sent, Drafts, Trash, Spam, vecina ne kuzi rfc6154 
<hbogner_> ahađ
<hbogner_> *ok
<jelly-home> onda ak imas recimo Outlook i Android telefon i webmail, zavrsis sa "Sent Messages" i "Sent" i "Poslana pošta" 
<hbogner_> joj, pizdim s tim dok svima kazem da koriste isti naziv
<SilverSpace> Razvoj događaja natjerat će vas da analizirate svoj život te da poduzmete radikalne korake.
<Mmike> 3 virtualke na istom disku = sporo :)
<hbogner_> Mmike, ponavljas se
<hbogner_> o tom smo pricali prije nekoliko mjeseci
<hbogner_> Mar 12 12:27:07 Mmike kako umre stsroj kad sve 4 virtualke odjednom pocnu roke-koke :)
<hbogner_> vidi vidi smanjio si na 3 :D
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> precijenio sam disk u laptopu
<Mmike> debilni ubuntu dodje sa ufwom po defaultu
<Mmike> pa 
<ivoks> Mmike: to je kao da kazes da su sve distribucije debilne jer dodju s iptablesom
<ivoks> doduse, ne dodju sve :)
<Mmike> ne, to nikako nije kao da kazem to 
<ivoks> pa, je
<Mmike> pa, nije
<ivoks> razlika je u tome sto...?
<Mmike> sto se ufw pravi pametan
<ivoks> ufw je iskljucen po defaultu
<Mmike> nop
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> upravo instalirao ubuntu-server 13.04, i upaljen je
<ivoks> ufw ne moze biti upaljen
<ivoks> poanta je da ne postavlja iptables pravila
<ivoks> po defaiultu
<Mmike> slazem se da nebi smio (trebao)
<Mmike> ali je
<ivoks> ufw nije daemon, ne moze biti upaljen
<Mmike> cekaj malo
<Mmike> da mi virtualke dodju k sebi :)
<ivoks> $ sudo ufw status
<ivoks> Status: inactive
<ivoks> default ^
<ivoks> kad skuzis da kenjas, bjezi ;)
<jelly-home> mrmlj, upgrade 12.04 LTS strgao session, unity nevidljiv
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> tko bi rekao...
<ivoks> ima fakat zgodnih zena u engleskoj
<ivoks> ili ih ima puno il sve rade u canonicalu :)
<obruT> kako reci ovim web oglasivacima da sam kupio tv i da mi vise ne treba prikazivati bannere s tim sadrzajem ? :)
<obruT> nek predju na zanimljivije teme :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-17
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1012805_705108619518594_1174452736_n.jpg
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<BotaniCar> \o
<SilverSp1ce> BotaniCar: kad ces na godisnji
<BotaniCar> SilverSp1ce: tijekom 8.mj , ako se nikaj ne skurva .. Radim jedan projektni zadatak, a kak nitko od ostalih umijesanih ne postuje rokove, imam osjecaj da ce se skurvat' :) 
<BotaniCar> Al, idem s tobom na more, ako me zoves :) 
<SilverSp1ce> :)
<SilverSp1ce> ne bum vidio more ove godine 
<BotaniCar> Ni ja, ali bu'm zato kum frendu; nemres i ovce i novce :) 
<SilverSp1ce> mogu te jedino pozvati da razbijas zidove doma sa menom :)
<BotaniCar> Bar sam dete u toplice vodil par puta, sve se racuna :9
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1003140_685533104806306_413534893_n.jpg
<obruT> BotaniCar: doticna ima i nadimak mercedes
<BotaniCar> :) obruT: ti se dolazi do centra sutra ? 
<BotaniCar> Moram kupiti povecivac pimpeka u nekom sex shopu, pa da me usput obdaris routerom ? :D
<obruT> uopce mi se dolazak do centra ne uklapa u tjedni raspored :) osim ak nekim cudom ne odustanem od treninga sto mi ne bi bilo pametno prije vikend aktivnosti
<BotaniCar> OK, preksutra, ribnjak-pivo ? 
<obruT> cini mi se da je petak nekak naizgledniji dan u tjednu za takve stvari :)
<BotaniCar> Bojim se da cu sjebat, organiziram momacko za subotu. Sto znaci da radim los posao ako vec u petak nisam pijan i nadrogiran :) 
<obruT> mozda na strossu nakon posla ? tad nema guzve, fino na zraku, a ima dobra konobarica u kucici odmah do stagea
<BotaniCar> moze stross, jakako ; samo da nekako dogovorimo dan :) 
<SilverSp1ce> zadavit nekoga u banci
<SilverSp1ce> dvadeset dana im treba za prebaciti sa jednog racuna na drugi 
<obruT> SilverSpace: mislim da nesto krivo radis, ja sam pare prebacivao instant... mozda si prebacio na krivi racun ? :)
<BotaniCar> i meni je malo cudno,no ja se pak ne sjecam kad sam zadnji put imao para na racunu :) Kaj dobim to zdrobim :)
<weshmashian> pare?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Ono kaj ti kazu da si dobio na placi, zdrobis isti dan netbankingom na rezije, i poslije gledas kak drugi imaju 
<weshmashian> btw ako netko zeli kozice - slobodan sam za kavu
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: el mozes kozice imati vise nego jednom ? 
<weshmashian> afaik ne
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran jesam li ili ne to vec odradio, mogao bi ih bas ubrati, dat djetetu, pa nek odnese u vrtic :)
<BotaniCar> Da ne kazu da nikad nista ne donesem :)
<weshmashian> =)
<BotaniCar> http://www.tportal.hr/biznis/gospodarstvo/263948/M-San-otvorio-novi-pogon-u-Rugvici-za-proizvodnju-LED-televizora.html Tko kaze da nema dobrih vijesti 
<weshmashian> da, tak je moj mali donio iz vrtica pa prebolio
<BotaniCar> aha, njemu vec proslo, a ti ne budes mogao raditi iducih X dana ? Meni to mirisi na sabotazu :)
<weshmashian> radim od doma sad, tak da je svejedno u kakvom sam stanju :)
<BotaniCar> I onda kazu da rad od doma ima prednosti .. mozda, ali ja ih ne vidim :)
<jelly-home> heh, morao sam podsjetiti vps providera iz .de da mi naplati pdv
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<jelly-home> sad je punih 1.90 eura na mjesec vs. 1.60 prije
<BotaniCar> Bas si ga morao podsjetiti , kazes :)
<jelly-home> da, poslali su racun za 6 mjeseci bz pdva
<BotaniCar> Za rasplakat' se. Kaj si se bojao da ne dobijes kumulativni PDV za 30 godina ? 
<jelly-home> steta da nagrabuse za moju ustedu od 1.80eur, jedna piva
<BotaniCar> Fakat si cudan, human prema nepoznatom_nekom 
<jelly-home> kakvi human, tamo mi je vpn i proxy, ne isplati se mijenjat providera kad se sve slozeno
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma nis krivo ne radim takav je postupak a ene sad hebe kaj mi sve nejde po planu jer radi toga sam u zaostatku 20dana
<hrvojem> vipnet kupujue H1? http://www.poslovni.hr/hrvatska/drzavi-10-do-20-milijuna-eura-od-prodaje-h1-telekoma-247463
<BotaniCar> fakat ne smijes biti pismen ako radis u novinama .. 
<hrvojem> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-18
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> koji kreten http://www.jutarnji.hr/-scena-seksa-snimljena-je-krmpoticevim-iphoneom--otkriveni-detalji-iz-istrage-namjestanja-seks-skandala/1115045/
<SilverSpace> doduse pitanje je dali je to sveistina
<budz0r> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar budz0r :)
<BotaniCar> Morgen
<Mmike> Djesi Karaburburmaras!
<Mmike> budz0r: si ti u zg slijedeci tjedan?
<SilverSpace> lol Karaburburmaras 
<dodobas> hmm, jel se mozes system76 nabaviti u europi
<dodobas> https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1
<dodobas> prekrasno... jos da nije ubuntu :)
<vileni> dobar, osim tipkovnice :)
<dodobas> why?
<vileni> ne volim ovaj red desno od entera
<dodobas> ah... ja se zbog ovog smeca od HP vec navikao :)
<vileni> a i ja imam takav, ali radi mi fn + strelice umjesto vecine tih tipki
<dodobas> navike... :)
<vileni> ali da si kupujem laptop, na to bih prvo gledao :)
<vileni> osim toga, stvarno su lijepi paket slozili
<dodobas> ako cemo o ergonomiji onda... i tako trebas eksternu tipkovnicu i misa... :)
<vileni> nope
<vileni> odbijam to koristiti na laptopu
<vileni> mis moze ako igram :)
<BotaniCar> jebo laptop tastature, ja volim tipke koje potonu za 1cm kad ih pritisnem, da znam da tipkam ( citaj, ako te nakon uzrade dokumenta ne bole ruke - nisi radio ) :) 
<vileni> pa zato je ibm/lenovo dobar bio
<vileni> ali mogu se ja naviknuti i na plitki hod, stovise nekad mi odgovara zbog manje micanja prstiju :) samo neka ima dobar feedback i da ne ulijeze pola laptopa kad stisnes jednu tipku
<BotaniCar> meni je IBM bio dobar jer sam mogao .. znas ono kad na kisni dan ides po plocniku i auto u prolazu te posprica ? Stari IBM si mogao baciti za njim siguran da ces mu karambolirati auto i potom imati funkcionalan laptop 
<vileni> sad bih najradije neku mehanicku tenkeyless tipkovnicu za nositi sa sobom :)
<vileni> filco, ducky, mozda cm storm
<BotaniCar> ja bi doma, ne trebam ni tipkovnicu :)
<SilverSpace> ne lose 
<SilverSpace> odoh
<BotaniCar> prije nego pitam na #centos, zna tko koja je centos alternativa za "update-initramfs -u" ? 
<budz0r> Mmike: jesam
<budz0r> Mmike: jel se vidimo?
<Mmike> morat cemo, da
<Mmike> hbogner_: kakva je tvoja situacija?
<hbogner_> di? kaj? sta?
<hbogner_> plotam stotine metara papira po cjele dane
<BotaniCar> oh, samo odem u /boot i okinem "dracut --force" ( za zadnji kernel :) Kul 
<Mmike> hbogner_: slijedeci tjedan, dal' si u zg?
<hbogner_> ako sve prodje dobeo onda nisam
<hbogner_> ako se nesto sjebe onda jesam
<hbogner_> znaci nadam se da nisam
<Mmike> a, kad odlazis, ako odlazis, i kad se vracas, ako se vracas?
<hbogner_> nebi trebao biti od subote 2-3 tjedna
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> smislit cemo nesto  bez tebe :)
<Mmike> daj  dodobasu ovlastenje da se potpisuje u tvoje ime (be a proxy)
<hbogner_> s tim da se ~27.7 vracam u svatove za vikend
<BotaniCar> Zna centos bit' kul kad hoce "dracut "initramfs-$(uname -r).img" $(uname -r)" i bo' bo' 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://www.show.hr/vic/mala-ciganka/
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahaha
<dzl-r> -hr
<dzl-r> dan
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 'el sad zenu ovak' oblacis : http://www.opetsranje.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/proba.gif ? 
<Mmike> kaze moja zena da joj vise nisi simpatican :)
<BotaniCar> Lako za to, bitno da tebe trpi. I da ti nije nalozila da me izbijes :) 
<ivoks> zamisli...
<ivoks> sjednes za komp
<ivoks> ulogiras se na paypal
<ivoks> a tamo pise da ti je stanje kredita:
<ivoks> $92,233,720,368,547,800
<BotaniCar> :) I ni ne stignes do bankomata, a tog vec nema, ako ni kamata
<BotaniCar> *kao
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23352230
<BotaniCar> ne kuzim, okinem "authtest tzemljak" i vrati mi "Maildir: (none)"; a u praksi mi puni MailDir
<BotaniCar> jelly: znas ti mozda zakaj mi se to desava ( s authtest) ?
<dodobas> 'authtest' has gone fishing, he doesn't care anymore
<Mmike> dodobas: ti si u zg next week?
<Mmike> brate mili, za doc autom u velu luku iz splita moras platit 530 kuna :)
<vileni> a motocikli?
<vileni> ides, 147kn
<vileni> pa koliko se to vozi
<Mmike> oko 3 sata
<Mmike> 3 i sitno
<Mmike> al' idijoti su s tim cijenama
<vileni> ima koja kraca linija do korcule?
<vileni> ha, orebic, nice
<vileni> tamo ionako budemo :)
<vileni> haha, 20kn, to cu si moci priustiti :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: :)
<Mmike> vileni: da, al' doc do orebica je mega naporno
<Mmike> jer moras proc neum pa skroz do stona pa na peljesac pa po cestuljku
<Mmike> oko sat i 20 ti treba,normalno (ja jednom ganjao tajekt pa sa svojom mazdicom prosao to u 45 minuta :) )
<dodobas> Mmike: za pravu cijenu... mogu biti
<Mmike> ne moras
<Mmike> sam pitam ;)
<vileni> Mmike: a znam, ali mi imamo tamo smjestaj vise dana a i planiramo na korculu pa je "usput" :)
<Mmike> a motorom ste?
<vileni> Mmike: skuterom :)
<vileni> ali krecemo tek za tjedan i pol, i to prvo sjeverni dio rijesiti
<Mmike> skuter je ok
<Mmike> ima guba mjesta na korculi
<Mmike>  i ima prejeeno vino
<vileni> eh, to ce cura mozda cijeniti :)
<vileni> ja ne pijem jos uvijek
<Mmike> ovaj posip treba znati cijeniti
<Mmike> konacno su mi objasnili vinoznanci da dalmatinci neznaju napravit dobro bijelo vino, tj, nemaju sortu grodzja od koje bi se to dalo
<Mmike> istra jos kako tako, al' dalmacija nikako
<Mmike> osim - korcule i posipa
<Mmike> ivoks: kak se zove ona trkacica na koju se ti palis?
<Mmike> australka/novozeloandka ona?
<dodobas> Aussi Zeland ? :
<dodobas> :)
<BotaniCar> Organiziranje momacke je fun fun fun :)
<BotaniCar> Snippet iz zadnje obavijesti koju sam poslao uzvanicima: "Kotizacija ce biti ~50kn,s svrhom pokrivanja rezijskih troskova, nije obavezna,a one koji odbiju platiti cemo zavezati i gadjati fekalijama kad se napijemo."
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tko se zeni?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Tin
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: huh, ne znam sto je authtest
<Mmike> kaj se nije szenil on vec?
<BotaniCar> Erm, ne :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> a ona
<Mmike> trkacica
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> michelle jenneke
<BotaniCar> jelly: *gasp* ./win , ajde da pitam jedared i nekaj kaj neznas :) 
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfkwW4GgAiU
<datase> ivoks: Title: Michelle Jenneke's Hot Warm-up Barcelona 2012, Views: 611346, Rating: 96.125%
<ivoks> na nju mislis?
<ivoks> 'palim'?
<BotaniCar> KOLIKA RAMENA ta zena ima :) 
<ivoks> pa kaj nije zgodna?
<BotaniCar> pre-zgodna, svejedno se plasim zena koje izgledaju kao da me mogu izbit' i otrcat brze nego ja :) 
<dodobas> Microsoft logika http://i.imgur.com/YUtN25E.png
<Mmike> e, ta
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_9J2oJjjd4
<datase> Mmike: Title: Forever Alone Meets Michelle Jenneke, Views: 9591215, Rating: 94.930506%
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> treba provjeriti
<ivoks> mozda je maloljetna :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelle_Jenneke
<ivoks> zamalo :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/13232_521752674564432_1572322346_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Tesla aka Vuco
<obruT> jebes me ak ovaj linux audio sistem ista valja
<BotaniCar> A, da te jebe pornjaca ? https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/600210_598936383470080_182489443_n.jpg
<obruT> sramota :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1016174_598498266847225_1882232985_n.jpg
<budz0r> o/
<budz0r> kaj koristite za dokumentiranje? dokuwiki, tiddlywiki, mediawiki, confluence, redmine, trac...
<Mmike> notepad!
<budz0r> Mmike: :D
<budz0r> a nista onda, bit ce dokuwiki
<Mmike> ja sam mediawiki koristio
<Mmike> davno
<Mmike> sad imamo confluence
<Mmike> isto sam htio dokuwiki
<Mmike> prije
<Mmike> al nikako
<jelly-home> ikiwiki, ali zapravo svn backend i vim
<jelly-home> git backend za one koji su presli u '10te
<jelly-home> fino dodas dokument, commitas i pojavi se na webu
<budz0r> e to je kewl
<budz0r> jelly-home: thx
<obruT> budz0r: neki prastari wiki (nisam ni sam siguran koji) te redmine za novije projekte...
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-19
<budz0r> obruT: thx, ali vec sam instalirao dokuwiki, probat cu s njime
<budz0r> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> dobar je dokuwiki
<weshmashian> imanje kozica suxa
<Mmike> weshmashian: :/
<Mmike> kaj veli doktor?
<weshmashian> nis, budi nutra i cekaj da prodje
<weshmashian> plus neki preparati da se brze osuse
<Mmike> a kaj, tempeatura i to, ili samo svrbi?
<weshmashian> navecer opali temperatura, al' jos ne svrbi jako
<weshmashian> najgore mi je to kaj me iz nekog razloga kriza ubijaju, al' fakat jako
<weshmashian> i poceo sam izgledat ko da me cijeli osinjak popiko po faci
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> a kaj veli doktor, kol'ko traje to obicno?
<weshmashian> 3-5 dana izbijanje, te do 10 dana da otpadnu
<weshmashian> odem :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> sjele pare 
<SilverSpace> sad kad poplacam sve ne ostane mi nis
<SilverSpace> kakvo je ovo odbrojavanje http://www.ubuntu.com/
<obruT> mozda do smaka svijeta ? :)
<obruT> ... nema nam pomoci...
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa izbact ce Ubuntu phoneblet ... kombinacija tableta i telefona
<dodobas> prava velicina 8.3''
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma da nisam nigdje vidio 
<Hrki> se uveo neki zakon sta se tice cookija?ž
<Hrki> vidim stranice uporno javljaju da koriste kukije
<Mmike> Hrki: u biti je taj zakon prisutan od cca 2008me
<jelly-home> samo su debili iz eu komisije zakljucili da treba korisnicima eksplicitno reci da se koriste keksici, iako ih bas sve stranice koriste
<obruT> meni na nekim zlovenskim sajtovima stalno izlecu informacije o piskotama :)
<obruT> evo zvao starog...
<obruT> imaju resetku, moze Dav pobrati usput
<obruT> kaze da se na Korani ekipa kupa... za Mreznicu ne zna, ali vjerojatno je kupabilna...
<obruT> fak, krivi kanal :)
<obruT> sorry :)
<Mmike> :):):)
<Mmike> tak ti je to kad iz clija ircas :)
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/j9jd9sS
<Mmike> LOL
<jelly-home> IT - ISS Unix administracija, Mail, DNS / [#ITISS-5649] zaliti cvijeće / Created: Today 16:40 
<ivoks> http://imgur.com/a/h22Fi
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-20
<vzugcic> so, my manjaro computer is working after successful update, yessssss :)
<vzugcic> eh, krivi kanal ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-21
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> bokte svaki dan citam kao da postoje neki limiti sta se tice carine
<Hrki> kazu da kao 2000kn je limit za robu iz EU
<Hrki> zanemarite ovo, neki lik je to pisao za HR-BiH slucaj
<dzl-r> ima koga
<Vlado9A3CY> dzl-r, reci
<dzl-r> ma nista rjeseno :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-14
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<ivoks> jutro
<Mmike> G'day
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ovime sam se bavio ovaj vikend tj srijeda, cetvrtak i  petak https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/kuhinjamore.jpg
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> vrijeme je da se pocnem ponasati kao manager
<ivoks> i umjesto laptopa, pocnem citati novine
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> vidi, vidi, amazon prodaje pretplatu na observer, forbes, nyt...
<ivoks> e da... cestitke kenny18 
<kenny18> hvala
<Mmike> ivoks: da, i da izgubis koju kilu, fakat neugledno izgledas takav :D
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, junacine 
<ivoks> Mmike: da, znam, moram
<ravilov> sad kad Mmiketu placa izgubi koju kilu
<ivoks> al Mmike, bogati, ti izgledas jos gore od mene
<ivoks> Mmike: i znas kaj je najgore...
<ivoks> svi nam govore da smo slicni
<ivoks> i u subotu, odem na dorucak
<ravilov> "our company has nothing if not mutual respect"
<ivoks> i veli mi lik u hotelu 'good morning mr. mario'
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: jutro i tebi sinko :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ja sam developer i geek, ja smijem tak izgledat
<Mmike> ahahahahahaha :)
<ravilov> ivoks, mozda su mu svi slaveni isti
<Mmike> da, meni je isto hrpa ljudi rekla da te zamijenila za mene :)
<ravilov> er, balkanci
<ivoks> ma nije
<Mmike> ravilov: ma kurac, debeli smo obojica :)
<ivoks> Mmike je celav ko i ja
<Mmike> i celavi :)
<ivoks> i kak smo debeli, face su iste
<ravilov> i coravi?
<ivoks> al vidis, ja nemam naocale
<Mmike> jok, ivoks nema cvike i nema bradu
<ravilov> e
<ivoks> pa ne znam kak to nisu primijetili
<Mmike> ignorance :)
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> izlgedam ko Mmike 
<ivoks> uzas!
<ravilov> zato kazem
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> svi balkanci su isti
<Mmike> dijete ima novu foru - pokazuje prstom u sve i govori 'kaeto' :)
<ravilov> Mmike, to moj radi vec jako dugo
<Mmike> ivoks: nije to tak lose, ircerice su svojedobno uzdisale na moj nick :D
<ravilov> cak i za stvari koje znamo da zna
<ravilov> cisto iz dosade
<Mmike> ravilov: kol'ko to traje?
<ivoks> uzdisale su i na moj
<ivoks> kad sam bio dr_X
<Mmike> brijem da je 'kaeto' univerzalno
<ivoks> drks
<Mmike> da to ne znaci actually 'sto je to'
<ravilov> nije, mojem je bilo bas jer ga zanimalo sta je sta, ali sad vec pita za stvari koje zna, cisto "konverzacije radi"
<ravilov> ne znam koliko to traje, mi eto brojimo vec koju godinu-dvije
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> postaje lagano hladno
<ivoks> i neki oblaci dolaze
<ivoks> selidba u kucu
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar|2> kak mi hadoop ide na jetru :) U stvari, kit za kojeg to slazem mi ide na jetru :) 
<rut> hah .. cim nema skripte odmah ti na jetru ide sve
<rut> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Morao si prvo izguglati o cemu pricam, jelda ? :D
<rut> nisam 
<rut> niti znam o cemu je rijec niti me zanima :)
<rut> al evo sad pogledao .. nesto za apache
<rut> muffin jesi koristio kad modsecurity za apache .. jel valja to sto ?
<BotaniCar|2> nije mi trebalo 
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<rut> a taj hadop ti kao treba :P
<BotaniCar|2> Samo ako mi uvale da se i s BIem zajebavam, ako ne, postavim i urucim kljuceve 
<rut> sto si sad na bi ekipu presao ?
<BotaniCar|2> Pjevam ja Klijentima tu pjesmu jedno vrijeme, ali do sad nisu imali ni para, ni dataset dovoljno znacajan da bi se isli s tim igrati
<rut> ma neznam ja o cemu ti pricas .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, moras imati neke podatke da bi ih analizirao :) I paru za infrastrukturu vezanu uz to 
<rut> jos manje znam 
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 72°F / 22°C; Humidity: 78%; Pressure: 29.92in / 101.3kPa; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: West, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 17 mins, 53 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Thunderstorm; High of 70°F / 21°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 77°F (1 more message)
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> huligani su napali knjizare
<ivoks> ...knjizare kao zgrade ili knjizare kao ljude
<BotaniCar|2> Tko jos djelatnike u knjizarama percepira kao ljude ?! :) 
<Mmike> knjizar, zar to postoji? Nije li kniznicar?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> http://hjp.novi-liber.hr/index.php?show=search
<Mmike> cini se da postoji
<Mmike> knjizar = vlasnik knjizare ili izdavacke kuce; knjiznicar = bibliotekar
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> i sojino mlijeko izaziva zelucane probleme
<ivoks> isto kao i kravlje
<ivoks> samo kod drugih ljudi
<Mmike> e!
<Mmike> naucio me kolega francuz kako da napravim/ocistim cesnjak tako da ne sjeda na zeludac
<Mmike> pre-fakin-jebeno. Pojeo sam pizzu PUNU cesnjaka i nisam imao NIKAKVIH bedova
<ivoks> a inace imas bedove?
<ivoks> massi?
<BotaniCar|2> saywhat, ciscenje cesnjaka utjece na to kak "sjedne" ?
<ivoks> umjesto da naucis nesto o openstaku, ne ti ucis o cesnjaku... :)
<BotaniCar|2> openstack ode i dodje, hrana ostaje 
<ivoks> mazda 6, 270k kuna
<Mmike> ivoks: louis
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: da, ima neki kurac unutra koji usere sve
<ivoks> moras ga stisnuti nozem
<Mmike> cistimo cesnjak i veli lik 'no, no, you have to take this thingie out'
<Mmike> i nas trojica gledamo
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: onaj drekec u sredini cesnjaka ?
<Mmike> doduse, ovaj jedan bas i nezna kuhat :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: da, al' to hoce bit fest veliko. ja sam obicno samo vrh i dno cistio, tak su me naucili
<Mmike> i svi koje znam to tak rade
<weshmashian> cek cek, ti si otiso na tecaj kuhanja tamo ili si iso delat? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ukljucujuc mene
 * weshmashian three
<ivoks> moras cu popricati s peteom
<ivoks> ne svidja mi se to sto ste ucili na sprintu :)
<weshmashian> look on the bright side, sad zna kuhat pa nece kukat kak nemre delat jer ga zeludac jebe :)
<Mmike> http://vimeo.com/29605182
<Mmike> pa ja ne vjerujem :D
<Mmike> ivoks:  to se zove socializing, you should try it :)
<Mmike> koristi netko tu openid?
<Mmike> osim, dakako, ivoksa :)
<ivoks> jucer sam srusio rekord
<ivoks> sa dva stajanja, zagreb murter za 2 sata i 15 minuta
<ivoks> vidio sam par vozila koja su izletila s ceste
 * Mmike sam ceka kak ce citat "A.K. uslijed neprilgodjene brzine naletio na vozilo"
<Mmike> tu ce fino nevrijeme bit
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kaj sam ja zaboravio koristiti find i xargs
<ivoks> find . -type f -ctime +30 -print0 | xargs -0 tar cjf arhiva.tar.bz2
<ivoks> kaj tu ne valja?
<api984> print0
<api984> kaj ni dosta samo -print
<api984> xargs -n 1
<api984> hehe
<api984> kaj tocno pokusavas napraviti
<ivoks> backupirat fajlove starije od 30 dana
<api984> nac fajle koje su kreirane +30 i arhivirat sve
<api984> aa
<api984> makes sense
<ravilov> sta javi?
<ivoks> ne javi nista, nego napravi arhivu i onda ju obrise i pocne opet raditi
<ravilov> zbunj
<ravilov> aaaaa
<ravilov> znam zasto
<ivoks> mislim da mi fali -
<ravilov> nope
<ravilov> xargs je mocan ali ipak ima ogranicenje koliko fajlova moze proslijediti odjednom
<ivoks> moguce
<Mmike> ivoks: zato kaj ti
<Mmike> ovo kaj je ravilov reko :)
<ravilov> znaci napravi arhivu s jednim skupom fajlova, pa krene ponovo sa sljedecim skupom
<Mmike> imas -T
<Mmike> tako je, pokrene tar vise puta
<ivoks> probat cu nesto drugo
<ravilov> -T could work
<Mmike> tar --files-from
<ivoks> to
<ivoks> --files-from
<ivoks> -
<ivoks> find . -type f -ctime +30 -print | xargs tar cjf arhiva.tar.bz2 --files-from -
<ravilov> ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak radio s null
<ivoks> ne treba
<ivoks> znam kakvi su fajlovi
<ravilov> kak hoces
<ravilov> ne bu valjalo ak fajlovi imaju razmake :)
<ivoks> nemaju
<ivoks> maildir
<ivoks> pa ima samo 180.000 fajlova
<ivoks> opet isto :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> vise trosimo na duhan nego li na obrazovanje
<Mmike> ja bi isto uzeo null
<Mmike> jer, carefully crafted filename is just waiting to sneak in
<Mmike> al' to je samo moja paranoja
<Mmike> previse puta vidio to kao vektor napada
<ivoks> ne, slazem se
<ivoks> sve ok
<ivoks> ali sadrzaj ovog direktorija je vrlo specifican
<ivoks> nema razmaka ni šđžćč
<ivoks> izbacio sam xargs i sad radi
<Mmike> ivoks: it's just a sane thing to do: find . -print0 | tar --null --files-from 
<Mmike> jebote, engleski pricam 
<Mmike> tjedan dana sam samo bio tamoa
<ivoks> pa velim, izbacio sam xargs
<Mmike> i zeni na engleskom pricam
<Mmike> da, al stavi -print0 u tar i stavi --null u find
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> -print0 u find i --null u tar
<ivoks> ponavljam, znam kako fajlovi izgledaju :)
<ravilov> cek, zasto je tu jos uvijek xargs?
<ravilov> to vise nema svrhu
<ravilov> a, izbacio
<Mmike> ivoks: znam, ali, due diligence nalaze da koristis --null i --print0 :) ne skodi, a znas da si safe. Ovak ces, recimo, naucit ovo, pa ces odrat to jednom na krivom mjestu, ili nedobog ubacit u neki charm, i eto belaja :)
<Mmike> tak sam ja naucio ne koristit rm. nikad. mv je idealna zamjena :)
<ivoks> primijeti kako ja znam sto radim
<ivoks> i kako je moj prvi pokusaj bio
<ivoks> 16:21 < ivoks> find . -type f -ctime +30 -print0 | xargs -0 tar cjf arhiva.tar.bz2
<ivoks> prije pola sata
<Mmike> missing the point. Ugrist ce te jednom,. pa ces  po defaultu koristiti -print0/--null. I meni su za mv pricali, pa sam bio pametan. Sad sam zato jos pametniji :)
<Mmike> btw, di je jelly 
<Mmike> cudno da on propusta ovakve diskusije :)
<ravilov> Mmike, ali sto ako filename sadrzi \0 ??
<ravilov> (can't happen btw, \0 i / su jedini zabranjeni znakovi u filenameu)
<Mmike> onda svijet staje :)
<Mmike> hmario@mike /tmp/fk $ ls
<Mmike> ma\0ma
<Mmike> :P
<ravilov> har
<Mmike> super je kad je filename '*'
<Mmike> pa shell krene sa svojim ekspanzijama :)
<ravilov> \0 != \\0
<Mmike> ravilov: ok
<Mmike> mario@mike /tmp/fk $ ls
<Mmike> ma\0ma  ma\\0ma
<ravilov> Mmike, jos je bolje kad je file recimo
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> -f
<ravilov> il --disable-security-checks
<ravilov> ili slicno
<Mmike> ona spirala za protiv komaraca
<Mmike> ubiloa mi grlo
<SilverSpace> otrov
<SilverSpace> nisi valjda zapalio u zatvorenom
<Mmike> ma jok, na terasi
<ivoks> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-xMk9rBMVu_c/U8LuRWT5piI/AAAAAAAAkpA/oGfGBwG-mTM/w500-h375-no/download3.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bolje da si si kupio ventilator efikasniji je od tog otrova
<Mmike> ventilator?
<SilverSpace> da tjera muhe i komarce
<SilverSpace> ne vole vjetar
<SilverSpace> stropni ili mali koji je na podu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: stalno maestral puse
<Mmike> pa ih ima tona :)
<SilverSpace> kod frenda u istri je stropni i stvarno ih nema 
<SilverSpace> ako i doleti odmah ode 
<SilverSpace> nema ni muha
<SilverSpace> ukljucen je na najmanju brzinu skoro ga ni ne osjetis
<SilverSpace> i mi smo se trovali tim spiralam dok mu nije jedan kolega reko za ventilator
<Mmike> a na terasi?
<ravilov> realistic super mario - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152154226905872
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> matija: de si, drug
<matija> Mmike: oj
<matija> evo radim
<matija> bijo na GO do danas
<Mmike> kako bilo, de ste bili?
<matija> ma stari go trosil,  bili doma, majstori bili kod nas, a i rodjendan mi bio pa zato
<matija> Mmike: da se tihana malo razveseli - kupi ovo: http://www.intel-inzinjering.hr/k_111.html
<Mmike> koja je to raskos - trosit stari godisnji :)
<matija> no, si videl
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj je to :D
<matija> pc :D
<matija> ja cu ga uzet da mi u racku bude
<matija> ko file server / dlna
<Mmike> nije to pre slabo malo?
<matija> za kaj? pa imamo klijente koji se u RN na tome vrte
<matija> ;D
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kak mislis?
<Mmike> kaj se vrti u tom?
<Mmike> 1 GHz procesor, kaj se na tom vri? :) 
<matija> pa ono, jace je od rasperry pi
<Mmike> pa dobro sad, sve je od tog jace :)
<matija> pa ono miljardu operacija u sekundi :)
<Mmike> kakvu grafucku to ima? jel' moze dekodirat mpeg4 video?
<Mmike> jer rpi moze - jedva
<matija> a zakaj bi mi headless fileserver dekodiral mpeg4?
<Mmike> a kaki hard ide unutra? :)
<Mmike> fileserver zamisljam k'o kutiju sa 10ak HDDjeva :)
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<matija> pata / cf ali ima usb2.0
<Mmike> zena pokrene skajp na laptopu
<matija> za diskovlje
<Mmike> i veli joj skajp, kao, eee, ima nova verzija, osh upgrade?
<Mmike> veli ona, hocu
<Mmike> i apgredja
<Mmike> i pokrene skajp
<matija> i ne radi zvuk
<Mmike> i veli skajp 'you are using outdated version of skype'
<matija> pulseaudio?
<matija> a lol :)
<Mmike> ja sam umro od smijeha :)
<matija> sad su najebali da je pulse dependency skajpa
<matija> jebo ih pulse u oci krvave
<Mmike> ma ovo su windoze
<matija> ah
<Mmike> pulse je kul, kaj brijes ti
<Mmike> kad radi :)
<matija> kad radi je super
<matija> dakle u 97% slucajeva nije
<Mmike> pol kakonikala trosi macove
<Mmike> pitam se zakaj :)
<matija> jer su polupismeni ?:D
<matija> jer vole poluproizviode sa lepim hardverom?
<Mmike> zato kaj radi kak spada?
<Mmike> frend mi bas prica
<Mmike> ima macmini doma
<matija> oa ono
<Mmike> veli
<Mmike> da, je, terminal je za kurac, desktop env je losnjikav (hello, unity), i tak to
<Mmike> al' zato sve radi
<Mmike> veli, usb sluske - rade
<Mmike> blutut sluske - rade
<Mmike> svira muzika na line-out
<Mmike> dodje skype poziv, stisa se zvuk i zvoni skajp
<Mmike> ovaj se javi klikom na sluske
<matija> al samo preko itunes :D
<Mmike> a muzika dalje nastavi svirat preko zvucnika
<Mmike> a on na sluske cuje samo skajp
<Mmike> aj to slozi na linuxu da te vidim :)
<Mmike> ja sam nadobudno kupio bt slusalice
<Mmike> jer mi laptop ima neki cudni ulaz pa nisam naso sluske za njega
<Mmike> dakako da sluske ne rade
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> pise sad zeni na ekranu 'one moment, while we update your skype experience'
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> bas me zanima :)
<matija> a kaj ne uzmes onda meka?
<matija> a ovo kaj si napisal, sve se to da. samo eto jebiga trazi truda
<matija> i da ni meni se neda
<Mmike> zato kaj se na meku osjecam k'o da mi je netko ruke zavezo iza ledja i reko 'aj sad ... popravi replikaciju'
<matija> :D
<matija> znam kak ti je
<Mmike> da, bluetooth totalno super radi u windozama
<Mmike> slusle spojio u sekundi
<Mmike> jedino, sad ne radi wireless :))))))))))
<matija> e jebem se s nekom migracijom
<matija> vec mi je zlo
<matija> 1350 vhostova selim sa apasa na nginx svaki ima rewrite i picke materine
<matija> mrzim ih
<matija> idem spat
<matija> dosta mi je
<matija> cujemo se Mmike 
<matija> hf
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-15
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar> Heh: http://www.ok-labs.com/blog/entry/microkernels-vs-hypervisors/ 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/osvjezen-raspberry-pi/134267.aspx
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kako BT sluske ne rade ? 
<SilverSpace> ja imam BT zvucnik i radi mi sa svim sto ima BT od desktopa laptopa tulifona ipada ...
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tak, ne rade. spoje se i onda nist. Nemrem zvuk prebacit na njih, k'o da ih nema. 
<Mmike> Spoje se uredno na android, spoje se uredno na windoze
<ravilov> jesu uparene
<Mmike> jesu
<ravilov> onda ne znam
<ravilov> nego, jel ima jos tko ovakav problem? maknem paket u aptitude, onda u shellu jos stavim dpkg --purge paket, onda odem u aptitude i tamo mi je automatski oznacen za instalaciju
<ravilov> (micanje paketa u aptitude nije purge nego remove pa ostane kojekakva konfiguracija pa kasnije hocu i to pocistit)
 * Mmike ne koristi aptitjud
<Mmike> citaj: nemam pojma :)
<ravilov> meni je cesto zgodniji od apt-get a nije prenabildan ko synaptic
<ravilov> ivoks bi mozda mogao znati
<ivoks> ne koristim aptitude
<ravilov> pih
<hrvojem> ravilov: pa mozes sa aptitude purge pocistit sve
<ravilov> hrvojem, znam da mogu, mene samo zanima zasto se desava ova specificna stvar u ovom specificnom slucaju
<ravilov> nekak mi smrdi na neki bug mozda
<hrvojem> hm, a tako
<BotaniCar> Ono kaj mene zanima je kak su ovi u MSu zamislili da administriram Office365 :) Nigdje nemam pravo uvida u logove servisa :) 
<Mmike> jel' msofisonlajn isto los kao i guglofis on lajn?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam biased,pa me uzmi s zrnom soli. Radi besprijekorno i neusporedivo je bogatiji mogucnostima. 
<Mmike> jedina prednost gugla je sto je omnipresent
<Mmike> tj, ne prednost gugla, nego prednost tog koncepta
<BotaniCar> I to je uvjetno. Ako gledamo service uptime, imam bolje statistike nego MS/amazon (google nisam gledao )
<BotaniCar> E,da :) Nisam vam rekao da su ti windowsi (server) postali isti kua k'o linux :) Migriram neka sranja u Office 365, procedura je takva da si prvo upalim powershell, generiram credentialse, spojim se na remote ( cloud) powershell session, od tamo istipkam kaj hocu :) 
<BotaniCar> GUI ni-igdje :)
<Mmike> prezvakano pitanje, al' moram jos jednom:
<Mmike> imam, daklem, u laptopu /dev/sdb, na kojem imam nesto swapa i ostatak kao 'storidz' patriciju
<Mmike> de bi se to, po FHSu, namountalo?
<Mmike> u /srv/storage, npr?
<Mmike> /dev/sda je SSD di je OS i HOME i sve
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: kaj ne bi to ljepse islo u /mnt/storage ?
 * ravilov to obicno stavi u /data i gotovo
<ravilov> nikako /srv
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi iso u sound setings 
<Mmike> ravilov: zasto nikako /srv?
<BotaniCar> jer "/srv contains site-specific data which is served by this system." 
<BotaniCar> meni to ne izgleda prikladno za persistent mount point
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u /mnt bi trebali ici eksterni fajlsistemi, sshfs, nfs, samba i to... ne?
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: nisam nasao specificirano da ne smije native FS biti tamo 
<Mmike> pa, ovo je bas 'site specific data'
<Mmike> ili ne? :)
<Mmike> ravilov: ja sam obicno imao /storage, al' to nije po FHSu :)
<BotaniCar> A ne znam, daleko sam od najstrucnijeg za to :) Meni izgleda kao da bi u /srv stavio nesto sto sluzim ostalima na mrezi
<SilverSpace> meni radi super  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/bt1.png
<BotaniCar> Bezveze sam, u stanju sam napisati EN dopis od N stranica , bez gramatickih gresaka. Jedna rijec s Č ili Ć , i sjebem :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, jer to nije serverski storage?
<ravilov> just doesn't seem right
 * ravilov na laptopu ima /data a na serveru /storage symlinkan i na /media :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: istina,. recimo, /var/www bi u biti trebao bit u /srv/www
<Mmike> jaja, imam i ja /data/storage/whatever, al' to nije po FHSu, ravilov  :)
<ravilov> eh
<ravilov> it's not a rule, it's a suggestion :p
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/10553615_683746341697974_4976828233150987977_n.jpg
<Mmike> ravilov: al', de bi se to, po FHSu, namountalo 
<ravilov> ne znam, bas gledam
<ravilov> FHS kaze
<ravilov> /media - mount point for removable media
<ravilov> dakle usb diskovi, cd/dvd, floppy
<ravilov> /mnt - mount point for mounting a filesystem temporarily
<Mmike> yea. daklem, tam bi isli NFSovi, SSHFSovi, sambaovi i ini
 * ravilov tumaci - FHS uopce ne spominje /data, dakle nit je dobro nit je krivo :)
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> isto i /storage
<BotaniCar> Da, a o persistent mountu se na serverfaultu napisalo knige :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imas url kaki?
<BotaniCar> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/11592/whats-the-most-correct-mount-point-for-a-permanent-ntfs-partition
 * Mmike je upravo jako iziritiran jednim softverom cije ime mozda bolje da ne spominje na glas :/
<ravilov> ubuntu?
<BotaniCar> Picku, nemrem ni 2h trkeljati na IRCU, vec me nekaj trebaju da radim .. brb
<api984> poaz
<api984> pozz
<ravilov> mi na poslu na serverima isto koristimo /data
<ravilov> povijesna odluka koja je mozda bila kriva ali nama funkcionira bez problema
<ravilov> Mmike, mountaj ga na /bin :)
<ravilov> time automatski osiguras da se ne moze slucajno odmountat iz userlanda
<Mmike> ravilov: /srv/sata ili tak nekak ce bit
<ravilov> ufff
<ravilov> ruzno
<Mmike> /srv/storage ? /srv/data ?
<ravilov> Mmike, sto ga ne nazoves /srv/pci_00:01.1/sata_01:52/device0/partition1 ?
<ravilov> :p
<Mmike> prelol :)
 * ravilov jos uvijek misli da je ovakvo koristenje /srv krivo i ne vidi nikakav (veci) problem sa root nodeom (/data, storage)
<Mmike> root node nije po FHSu, /srv/bla je
<Mmike> cek samo da dvd maknem i JOS jedan disk uguram u laptop :) 
<ravilov> grrmblj
<ravilov> ok, you win
<ravilov> ja bi u tom slucaju koristio /mnt/*
<BotaniCar> ^^
<ravilov> actually sad kad bolje pogledam na laptopu mi je /data zapravo -> /mnt/data
<BotaniCar> sto je skroz smisleno
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> weshmashianac :) ! Kakva je ono grupa Infosec_HR na fapbuku, el to vrijedno obilazenja ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: neam pojma, tek se otvorilo :)
<weshmashian> cemo da vidjemo
<weshmashian> fapbuk... oh god :)
<BotaniCar> Imas admina, mozes procijeniti po ljudima koji se aplajaju 
<weshmashian> imam admina? nemam admina
<BotaniCar> Znam da je moja prijava veliki plus, mene izuzmi :D
<BotaniCar> Kak nemas, ti si me pustil unutra :)
<weshmashian> pa jer mi iskocilo da se oces left joinat :)
<BotaniCar> :) :D
<weshmashian> tak je i kolegi isto iskocilo za mene
<weshmashian> ni on nema admina :)
<BotaniCar> O, a to tak radi ?! :) 
<ravilov> ili alternativno
<ravilov> SVI imaju admina
<ravilov> a nisu ni svjesni
<weshmashian> ja nit ne znam prepoznat dal' imam admina... :)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: fapbuk je ovakav i onakav, ali za role management im nemres nish reci, dvojim da je to default
 * BotaniCar ode napraviti grupu
<ravilov> nisam rekao da je default
<weshmashian> fapbook.com.. zasto se ne cudim da to postoji :)
<BotaniCar> topfapbook.com je isto nelosh :D
<ravilov> mozda je originalni kreator (koji ce ostati anoniman, isto kao i izumitelj bitcoina) tako slozio da su svi clanovi automatski admini - jednakost prava na novom nivou
 * ravilov filozof
 * weshmashian ode puskarat
<BotaniCar> mislim da bi ga inzinjeri za jaja objesili iznad male vatre :) 
<ravilov> weshmashian, u mracnu ulicicu?
<ravilov> slijepu naravno
<weshmashian> aj mi ti nadji mracnu ulicicu u pol dva popodne...
<weshmashian> zapravo, nemoj
<ravilov> da, reconsider your request
<SilverSpace> cevapi 
<ravilov> http://mashable.com/2014/07/14/barina-1999-car/
<Mmike> https://github.com/kurko
<Mmike> potrgo sam si sve, tralalal lalal laalal
<BotaniCar> Bravo, jesi dokumentirao proceduru ? :D
<BotaniCar> zakaj courier-imap nema logging po defaultu, ili ja samo ne znam di gledati ? :) 
<Mmike> courier-imap, exim... imas jos kaj ezotericno kaj koristis?:)
<BotaniCar> Pa,ne :) Da imam vise servera bilo bi vishe :( 
<rut> muffin ti si car
<BotaniCar> Je, BotaniCar, znam 
<rut> ima li sto sex-a ?
<rut> obavaljas duznosti redovito doma ?
<BotaniCar> Zena radi popodnevne, dok dodje doma ni ne razmisljam o tome :) No, zato je tu www.topfapbook.com/ ( NSFW )
<rut> jaooo
<rut> upozori me prije nego das link
<BotaniCar> Napisao sam da je NSFW :) 
<rut> a ja bas znam kaj to znaci 
<rut> ne baratam ti ja time
<BotaniCar> Gledam kak mi frendice kaj delaju po bolnicama kukaju da kasni placa .. vele zeni u racunovodstvu da je kriva drzava jer ih uvode u centralizirani sustav obracuna; drugi dan ona u liftu s tim istim kokama, nose fascikle s krivim obracunima koje su im vratili iz FINAe :) 
<BotaniCar> "drzava je kriva" :) 
<rut> odoh ja doma polirat
<rut> zena radi .
<rut> german milfs torrenta se poskidalo
<rut> vani se crni ..
<rut> savrseno :)
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 81°F / 27°C (Heat Index: 82°F / 28°C); Humidity: 51%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Nne, 12mph / 19kph; Updated: 15 mins, 26 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<api984> .weather Pula
<datase> api984: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 84°F / 29°C (Heat Index: 84°F / 29°C); Humidity: 45%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Nne, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 19 mins, 48 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 86°F / (1 more message)
<ivoks> Disk Usage 
<ivoks> Used 960.0GB of 387.0GB
<ivoks> kak jeboga :)
<api984> lol
<api984> wtf
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks>  S ovog newslettera se možete u svakom trenutku odjaviti tako da odgovorite na info@bujnegrudi.com porukom "odjava" i mi ćemo vas ukloniti s newsletter liste.
<ivoks> pa mislim... stvarno
<markosejic> ivoks pozz
<ravilov> ivoks, pa odjavi se :p
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj, btrfs? :)
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> <ivoks> Used 960.0GB of 387.0GB
<Mmike> skype ima jednaku kvalitetu slike k'o google hangouts a trosi jedno 50 puta manje bandwidtha
<ravilov> jer skype vjerojatno nema 70 levela plugina da bi producirao video (jedan od tih layera je flash)
<SilverSpace> no da
<ravilov> http://ispovesti.com/ispovest/907683
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-16
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<BotaniCar|2> Jutrofski
<Mmike> Dobriden.
<ravilov> lokalni pusaci, jel moze tko ovo? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJinjpC4hjM
<datase> YouTube: Eating cigarettes   Tom Mullica - 0:02:57 - 19,699 views - 49 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> google hangouts
<Mmike> imam 8 logickih jezgri
<Mmike> i load average 12
<Mmike> GoogleTalkPlugin uzme 600% cpua :)
<Mmike> pa ne vjerujem!
<Mmike> a mislio sam da je Kayako bastard
<BotaniCar|2> Mirkosoftov support je najbolji support :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Sve su mi odgovorili, slike umetnuli (ako slucajno ne znam citati) , i jos me nazvali da jel mogu sam procitati sva ta slova :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, meni na starom laptopu (mislim da ima neke 2 jezgre) kad sam na webcamu je CPU uvijek na 95-100% a temperatura ode i do 90°C
<ravilov> microsoft je na dobrom putu da civilizaciju vrati u doba hijeroglifa
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: kak to mislis ? 
<ravilov> pa umjesto slova i teksta sve se svodi na slicice i ikonice
<BotaniCar|2> Ni blizu. Nisi vidio moj jucerasnji komentar kako sam migraciju nekih accounta na Office365 obavio u potpunosti kroz powershell. A user side nek' bude "slikovit", ljudima to prija. 
<ravilov> pa i pricam o masovno vidjenoj strani, bas me briga kako se administrira
<BotaniCar|2> Sve 5, jos mi samo nije jasno stavljas li to u pozitivan ili negativan kontekst. 
<ravilov> nijedno
 * BotaniCar|2 ostao zatecen
<Vlado9A3CY> ubuntu with you
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Mmike> ravilov: koji softver
<Mmike> jer skype nevjerojatno NE trosi proc
<ravilov> Mmike, pa hangouts
<ravilov> znam za skype
<ravilov> ali skype nazalost nema group chat, bar ne free
<ravilov> er, group video chat
<Mmike> ima ima
<Mmike> jucer probao
<ravilov> free?
<ravilov> zadnje sta sam gledao, treba se platit za to
<BotaniCar|2> AFAIK ima, free
<ravilov> jel moze jedan account biti dvaput u group video chatu sa dva razlicita uredjaja?
<ravilov> jerbo to koristimo i treba nam
<BotaniCar|2> Briljantna ideja, da se projiciram u chat - stereoskopski :) 
<ravilov> znaci ne
<BotaniCar|2> Ne da uopce da udjem u isti call session s dva uredjaja
<BotaniCar|2> ( koristeci isti ID ) 
<ravilov> onda nis
<ravilov> Mmike, e! ali zato u hangouts mozes dodavat razne efekte i propove!
<ravilov> mos si dodat brcine ili suncane
<ravilov> also
<ravilov> otpakiravanje .tar.bz2 od 3.3GB traje vjecno
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o0o0 , kaj ce debian-lts ekipu placati sponzori ? :(
<weshmashian> mornin'
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar|2> TeskaMasinerijo, jutro :) 
<jelly-home> jutro!
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: vec placaju, samo moras ispostavljati racune za stanicu
<jelly-home> satnicu*
<BotaniCar|2> Lijepo , lijepo 
<jelly-home> pa je, jos kad bi mogao nagovorit $firmu da plati nesto od toga sto koristi...
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: jel ima nekih novih trojanaca u windows svijetu?  U dva-tri dana nam provalilo 100x vise SMTP AUTH akaunata nego inace i slalo spem
<jelly-home> nemre bit slucajnost, inace je 1 na dan, sad je parsto komada
<jelly-home> sva sreca da sam na godisnjem, samo gledam sta se desava i pijuckam kafu :-)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly-home: buduci si na godisnjem, skratit cu odgovor na "ima, pusti to" :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Si po doma, ili si nekam odplahutal ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Ja bi nekam di ima puno vode :) 
<jelly-home> kod staraca, na moru
<jelly-home> od 300 korisnika, naravno da ih barem 30 vrati natrag stari password i rus nastavlja dalje spemat...
<jelly-home> stavit neki pam_cracklib koji nece dati da se koriste zadnja tri passworda
<ravilov> kod nas u firmi je history stavljen na 8
<jelly-home> na linuxima?
<jelly-home> za AD znam da to moze, al nemamo AD za korisnike
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ako korisnike imate u nekom drugom LDAPu, nemres to syncat pa onda u ADu enforsat ? Ili ima previse posla oko toga ? 
<jelly-home> nisu u ldapu; ovi kojih je najvise provaljeno su u... nisam siguran, sto god koristi Plesk
<jelly-home> enforsanje treba biti aktivno tamo di to korisnik mozes uklikati i promijeniti, tj. na plesk web guiju
<ravilov> jelly-home, na AD, da
<BotaniCar|2> jelly-home: mislio sam da ces napisati ( s tim bi se prije slozio ) da enforsanje "nemosh imati isti password" treba biti sto dalje od korisnikove slobodne volje :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> adju
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov, glede skype group callova, bio si u pravu: [...] Funkcionalnost grupnih poziva postala je besplatna za korisnike Windowsa, OS X-a i Xboxa One u travnju. Prema riječima iz Microsofta, [...]
<ravilov> na tom popisu fali jedan bitan OS...
<jelly-home> s/bitan //;
<ivoks> Mmike: ti si se zalio da instalacija u kvmu, na 14.04 traje dugo?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> 12.04
<Mmike> 14.04 runs like a breeze
<Mmike> i to samo netinstall image
 * Mmike ode malo plivat
<ravilov> pazi da se ne smocis
<ravilov> http://a.tgcdn.net/images/products/zoom/15e1_sodium_batman.png
<Mmike> danas je fakat topal dan
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> cvilim sefu na poslu kak je vruce (ono kad je u zagrebu bilo 35 pred tjedan/dva/tri)
<Mmike> a veli lik, ja ti zivim u pustinji, kod mene je... 41 :)
<ivoks> bio sam tamo
<ivoks> nije ni priblizno neugodno ko u zagrebu
<ravilov> nema to veze s temperaturom nego sa vlaznosti zraka
<ravilov> bio ja u Egiptu na 45+, nije bio bed jer je bilo stravicno suho, ono sta ubija u Zg je vlaga
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> naziv primatelja:
<ivoks> NAK.ZA ZADR.NEZAKONITO IZGRAĐ.ZGRA
<ivoks> i onda naznaka koja ne stane na a4
<ivoks> sve to ide u zagreb
<ivoks> ne ostavljaju to opcinama
<ivoks> eto, platio
<ivoks> sad hocu gradjevinsku :)
<ivoks> samo kod nas imas popust na kazne
<ivoks> odoh
<Mmike> ihttp://d3dsacqprgcsqh.cloudfront.net/photo/ajrKdoq_700b_v1.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks: kod brooksa? fino, da se znam postavit
<Mmike> inace, da
<Mmike> narobi, kenija. i cijeli masai mara rezervat - +35 cijelo vrijeme
<Mmike> nema vlage
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> dar es salam, tanzanija , 27C, vlaga za poludit, nemres disat
<Mmike> http://www.mojih5posto.com/
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-17
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<rut> ivoks ti si kupio unifi i testirao .. kako radi unifi kontroler pod ubuntu ?
<ivoks> normalno, sve radi
<rut> kolega pokusava na win pa ubi boze kako radi 
<rut> tnx
<ravilov> Mmike izmislio novi protokol?
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> just wow
<ivoks> rut: ah, sorry, nisam koristio unifi kontroller
<ivoks> krivo sam shvatio
<ivoks> ali, just wow
<ivoks> hrvatska obrtnicka komora je pocela raditi svoj posao
<ivoks> pa salju mailove
<ivoks> kada se dese neke promjene zakona i slicno
<Mmike> .weather Jelsa
<datase`> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 75°F / 24°C; Humidity: 61%; Pressure: 29.98in / 101.5kPa; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: Wsw, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 19 mins, 12 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 73°F / 23°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; (1 more message)
<Mmike> .more
<datase`> Mmike: Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Monday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C
<BotaniCar|2> PrePreSuper su Mirkosoftovci: http://www.techrepublic.com/article/microsofts-unconventional-approach-to-fuel-cell-tech-in-data-centers-lowers-pue/#ftag=RSS56d97e7 
<BotaniCar|2> Jutro, momcine
<Mmike> taj microsoft ce opstat samo zato sto se moze vrtit u OpenStacku 
<Mmike> :D
<rut> ivoks: evo ja upravo digao ubuntu za te potrebe i neopisivo bolje radi pod linuxom unifi kontroler .. sve podesio odmah a pod windowsima pizdarije
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: pa kaj ti svrsis na svaki clanak u kojem se spominje microsoft? :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: meni su mili, kaj sad :) 
<BotaniCar|2> I, priznaj da je fora iz clanka -- fora
<ivoks> koja fora?
<ivoks> ta da su dobili drzavne novce?
<ivoks> iako imaju milijarde
<ivoks> a pocetak clanka ide..
<ivoks> Apple and eBay are already online using Bloom fuel-cell technology...
<BotaniCar|2> Ne, fora da napajanja za servere gurnu u rackove i maknu POFove koje inace imaju u distribuciji
<BotaniCar|2> Ma joj, ok, ako ces tako citati, ok :) Moja je krivica sto sam stvar naslovi s "mirkosoft je cudo", u stvari me impresionirao pristup 
<rut> http://postimg.org/image/ys3rw8soh/
<rut> http://postimg.org/image/yc1e6ab5d/
<rut> dobar je ovaj unifi 
<ivoks> http://blog.cari.net/carisirt-yet-another-bmc-vulnerability-and-some-added-extras/
<ravilov> covjek izgleda jedino cuje za tehnoloske novotarije tek kad ih M$ pocne koristit :p
<BotaniCar|2> Je. kad mi Pero iz Pusche Bistre ne salje mail svaki put kad otkrije toplu vodu ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> A i znam da o novotarijama kompanija privrzenijih ljunixu znate sve prije mene :) 
<ravilov> sta ti M$ salje mailove?
<BotaniCar|2> Da, lijepo sam ih molio. Doduse, ovaj nije bio direktno od njih nego od jedne tvrtke koja im je "u dzepu" :)
<ravilov> spam
<ravilov> sve spalit
<rut> muffin jel ti ja i ja mogu slati mailove porno sadrzaja ?
<BotaniCar|2> Uvjetno, mozes 
<BotaniCar|2> s/mozes/smijes
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10557309_778134995572385_9124815628776355681_n.jpg # datacenter protection, level: GodMode
<rut> e hvala . onda te sad pretplacujem na sirove i gole tete
<BotaniCar|2> A , kaj ti imas od te rabote ? Ljudi koji drugima rade stetu bez pravog motiva mi bas nisu simpaticni 
<rut> pa kad se zalis da zena radi popodnevnu pa ono .. da pomognem ako mogu 
<rut> inace osobno nemam nista od toga ..
<BotaniCar|2> Bah, promijeni metodologiju, pornografija spada pod samopomoc :) Bolje potegni do Zagreba nekim poslom da pivimo pive :) 
<rut> ne druzim se ja sa geekovima i ljudima iz IT sektora .. nisam shvacen u takvom drustvu .. previse mi p**** u ustima 
<rut> :))))
<BotaniCar|2> Razumijem :) 
<rut> al kad cu ici prem ZG ti ces svakako znati da popijemo to pivo 
<rut> jucer isao setat malo predvecer uz dravu u centru OS .. jaooo .. pa to sve golooo
<BotaniCar|2> Da, bludnice :( A ja ozenjen :) 
<rut> neznas di bi gledao . dopicnjaci .. nema manira pa da ruku stavi da sakrije
<rut> ono ko kaubojke sjedeee
<rut> neugodno ti gledat ako me kuzis . .
<BotaniCar|2> Namjerno,imaju manire, ali znaju da to odbija sponzore :) 
<rut> ma uzasss . nemos normalan biti 
<rut> ova ima bjele . ova neke roze . ova crne (a mozda nisu gacice) .. ova na neke tockice 
<rut> ma uzass 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim da sam se od smijeha malo upiskio, kad sam procitao ovo za crne :)
<rut> pa da . nemogu tvrdit 100% da su crne gacice .
<BotaniCar|2> Prestani :)
<rut> a opet nisam siguran da je ono .. suma striborova
<rut> a ona ~25-30g 
<rut> koda nije za zilet cula 
<rut> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Sjetilo me na neke hippie porn galerije :)
<rut> hahaha
<rut> bas 
<rut> svasta si te zene dozvoljavaju 
<rut> to je mobbing nama muskarcima !
<rut> odoh . danas samo do 12h radi m
<BotaniCar|2> O, lijepo
<BotaniCar|2> iBok
<Mmike> zivotinje
<BotaniCar|2> RAWR
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: thx za IPMI link, sad moram ici svoje kante provjeravati :) 
<ivoks> najebali slovenci
<ivoks> trebat ce im 10 godina da vrate novac
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj su napravili ? 
<ivoks> sud presudio da ljubljanska banka nije dio sukcesije
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o0o0o
<Mmike> e jebote bazar i launchpad i pushanje brancheva i u picku materinu 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> presudili su i da promjenjiva kamata nije zakonska
<Mmike> znaci da ce morat vratit paru
<Mmike> bas me znaima ko'ko cu dobit
<Mmike> ja sam digo kredit sa 5.50 kamatom, bila je i 7.50, sad je 6.10, mislim
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> grandissimo
<ivoks> la crema
<ivoks> festa...
<markosejic> ivoks pozz
<ivoks> zdravo
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EWqTym2cQU
<datase`> YouTube: AC/DC - If You Want Blood (You Got It) - 0:04:29 - 1,220,067 views - 7607 likes / 76 dislikes
<ivoks> http://www.ledo.hr/hr-en/products/ice-creams/grandissimo/grandissimo-la-crema
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5mSi_Cg-i4
<datase`> YouTube: NICK CAVE & THE BAD SEEDS Volume I The Best... My Favorite Songs - 1:21:43 - 275,375 views - 1628 likes / 43 dislikes
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDpnjE1LUvE
<datase`> YouTube: Where The Wild Roses Grow - 0:04:34 - 3,426,472 views - 20381 likes / 217 dislikes
<markosejic> http://www.wattpad.com/24487524-urban-legends-elisa-day
<ivoks> i, dudu se vratio kuci
<ivoks> odejb repki
<ivoks> i potpisao za brazilski klub
<ivoks> brijem da ga vise nikada necemo vidjeti :)
<yole755> ko je dudu
<ivoks> da silva
<yole755> nikad cuo
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem da Brazilski nogometni klubovi placaju kao i Hajduk, malo i ne uvijek na vrijeme :) 
<ivoks> dakle, i to sam dozivio
<ivoks> 'hello?'
<ivoks> 'hi, this is naomi'
<Mmike> yole755: a davor suker, njega znas? :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: kaj je tocno dozivljaj u ovom iznad citiranom ? 
<ivoks> naomi
<ivoks> ja znam samo jednu naomi :)
<Mmike> i ta te zvala? :)
<Mmike> mislim da btrfs pocinje srat
<Mmike> mislim da cemo vratit sve na ext4 i imat jednu patriciju za lxc
<ivoks> meni fino radi
<ivoks> doduse, ne koristim lxc
<Mmike> sad mi se smrzo laptop
<Mmike> i chrome settings ne valjaju
<Mmike> fajlovi koji su bili otvoreni su zbrljani
<Mmike> iako nema gresaka na fajlsistemu
<Mmike> a za lxc je btrfs super jer lxc-clone koristi subvolumetove u btrfsu
<Mmike> i mega-super-duper brzo je
<Mmike> k'o lvm :)
<Mmike> "Please view this email with a client that supports HTML.
<Mmike> "
<Mmike> to mi veli thunderbird
<Mmike> za mail od linkedina
<Mmike> pa svijete :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh, ispravno bi bilo "please delete this without opening" :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Moral sam se nahebati kao majmun da defaultam office365 da svi novi korisnici po defaultu salju plaintext mailove :) 
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> jel' bar mosh filtrirat mailove kak spada tamo?
<Mmike> u gmailu nemres
<Mmike> mosh filtrirat kak je gugl zamislio, i to je to
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam siguran, rudimentarno pretrazivanje koje mi treba radi. Jos se nisam igrao s searchom u prilozenim PDFovima i takto 
<Mmike> ja cu si jednostavno pocet fwdat svupostu s gmaila k sebi, pustit tamo sieve da odradi posao, i tak imat to. I nadat se da me nitko (khm, khm) nece cinkat :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj korporejt polizi dopusta da mail citas icim sto nije firmin webmail ? :D
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> mislim, citam ga u tandrbrdu
<ravilov> Mmike, filteri u guglu su restriktivni jer gugl (navodno) ima neke brutalno optimizirane indekse po odredjenim podacima zahvaljujuci kojima pretrazivanje ide brzo
<ravilov> za ostale podatke nemaju indekse pa ih valjda sram ponudit pretrazivanje koje nece bit brzo :p
<Mmike> filter
<Mmike> ne search
<Mmike> filter != search
<ravilov> ista stvar
<Mmike> filter je ono kad ti dodje email pa ga ovaj gurne u folder
<ravilov> sto se tice googla, ista stvar
<BotaniCar|2> lol 
<Mmike> nah, nije ista stvar
<Mmike> dakako, gugul foldere zove nekako skroz drugacije :)
<ravilov> da, labele
<Mmike> a emailovi su u biti - konverzacije
<Mmike> da, labele! :D
<ravilov> eto vidis
<Mmike> U FAKIN ZAS
<ravilov> sve znas
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> od kad sam dosao u ovu firmu
<Mmike> znam da NIST neznam
<Mmike> sve oko mene jebeni genijalci
<Mmike> bio sam sa momcima iz kernel tima na veceri
<Mmike> koji su to ludjaci :)
<Mmike> a sve pristupacni ljudi
<Mmike> pre pre super
<Mmike> nego
<ravilov> ja mislio da ces rec da otkad si dosao tu da samo neprestano gundjas protiv ovog ili onog softvera :p
<Mmike> da to moras
<Mmike> reputacija i to :)
<ravilov> riiight
<BotaniCar|2> Ti bar govoris isti jezik kao oni, bojim se da ja na takvoj veceri ne bih ni zucnuo ;D
<Mmike> bar nema mysqla vise 
<ravilov> inace ne bi
<Mmike> tj ima, al' nije nit blizu hard-core
<ravilov> priznaj da ti fali tvojSQL
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: kurac, jebote. kad su poceli... :) i jos velim ja liku, uh, ne poznam bas
<Mmike> veli lik, ma to ti je lako
<Mmike> ja reko, al' neznam ja C bas
<ravilov> samo par ASM instrukcija
<ravilov> to i djeca znaju
<Mmike> veli lik, ma nofrx, za pol stvari u kernelu nit ne moras znat C jako dobro
<Mmike> heh, reko... sta je 'jako dobro' :)
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> ekipa i atmosfera je pre kul
<ravilov> jedino softver ne valja
<Mmike> ne slusajte ivoksa kad gundja, on je jednostavno takav :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> adio
<BotaniCar|2> "Ministar Vrdoljak najavio je da će Vlada prodati dionice Končara, a dobiveni novac će se koristiti za dokapitalizaciju Petrokemije" ... suplje u prazno, nas drzavni moto 
<ravilov> pa ivoks uglavnom slabo gundja protiv firme, on vise voli protiv drzave
<ravilov> koju toliko puno voli
<BotaniCar|2> A cuj, on bar puni proracun, takvima ne prigovaram kad gundjaju :)
<ivoks> o joj
<ivoks> vec vidim
<ivoks> rba opet ima nekih problema
<ivoks> dobio mail
<ivoks> izjava solventnosti
<ivoks> a nisam zatrazio
<ivoks> medjuim, ono sto plasi je:
<ivoks> Elektronicki potpisano 17.07.2014. 12:58:11
<ivoks> tada sam bio u Konzumu
<ivoks> weshmash1an: ^ brijem da imate ozbiljnih problema
<ivoks> Podaci o solventnosti
<ivoks> na dan 06.01.2014
<ivoks> jos ce mi to i naplatiti
<ivoks> isss, cim se vratim u zagreb, pravac neka druga banka
<BotaniCar|2> Meni se najgluplje stvari desavaju, server ima slobodne memorije koliko hoces, a curier authdaemon si uzme u zadatak da napuni citav swap, i onda henga :)
<jelly-home> sutra trening za njemacku?
<jelly-home> na godisnjem totalno nemam pojma koji je dan u tjednu i sto se desava
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: cetvrtak je, spavaj dalje :) 
<jelly-home> phew
<BotaniCar|2> Do kad odmaras ? 
<jelly-home> na drugom kanalu raspravljaju o rosbergu i bottasu i uplasili me
<jelly-home> do 05.08.
<BotaniCar|2> *zagrc* , kaj to koristis godisnji za cijeli odjel ? Wow. Much days. So rest
<jelly-home> obicno uzmem dva tjedna pa mi ostane do kraja iduce godine i moram trosit bezveze, sad sam uzeo 3 tjedna (plus jos onaj jedan pondeljak 04.08.)
<Mmike> kakvo fino nevrijeme
<Mmike> ivoks: zakaj weshmashian?
<jelly-home> da sam se zaposlijo odmah umjesto sto sam x godina tupio preko SC ugovora, imao bi valjda 28-29 dana godisnjeg do sad.  Also, x godina vise staza :-|
<Mmike> kaj je u Konzum preso? :) 
<Mmike> jelly: je, sutra trening hokenhajm
<BotaniCar|2> jelly-home: ovo s X godina staza bi bio snazan argument ... da imas ikakve sanse docekati peMziju vrijednu spomena :) Ja sam se neki dan sablaznio kad sam skuzio da bi sutra mogao u prijevremenu mirovinu :)
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> Mmike: pogrijesio sam
<Mmike> ja sam odlucio
<Mmike> cim se vratim u zg, rba no more
<ivoks> ja isto
<Mmike> pbz, i privatno i poslovno
<jelly-home> yes more, more je dobro :-)
<Mmike> jelly: pa, sad je takav prolom oblaka da je to milina
<jelly-home> Mmike: kako stoji pbz poslovni sa linux podrskom?
<Mmike> da ne mroam radit sad bi vani gol stajao :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: ovdje je kao obicno zaobislo Pulu
<Mmike> jelly-home: vele da radi. Imaju token. good enough for me
<Mmike> jelly: kaj nije pula, ono, the mjesto za nevere na jadranu? jendom se sjecam da sam bio na parkingu tamo oko one tvrdjave (burginjon, ili kako vec), toliko je puhalo da mi je auto micalo :)
<jelly-home> gledam na blitzortung, sijeva po unutrasnjosti i istocnoj obali, a ovdje se i razvedrilo
<Mmike> dad, i tu ce skoro nestat
<Mmike> sad bljesne, pa tek za 6-7 sekundi grmi
<weshmash1an> ivoks: ko ima s cim problema?
<jelly-home> Mmike: da, kad pogodi onda pogodi dobro, ali u 80% slucajeva kad najave kisu bude kita, tocno zaobidje tih 5-10 kilometara
<ivoks> weshmashian: ignore
<weshmashian> :)
<ivoks> mislio sam na jaizzu
<weshmashian> figured :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: zato ni nema instaliranih odvoda i infrastrukture, pa kad padne onda je poplavljeno pola centra i svi se cude
<jelly-home> a vjetar je drugo, na vrhu brda uvijek jace puse
<jelly-home> fort burginjon je bila austrijska tvrdjava za izvidjanje i obranu od zlih talijana, na vrhu brda iznad zaljeva
<Mmike> i bas se zove burginjon?
<jelly-home> tako se cita; pise se po talijanski vjerojatno bourgignon 
<jelly-home> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Bourguignon
 * ravilov jos uvijek ne kuzi sta fali rba, meni sasvim solidno radi, nit mi javlja gluposti nit odbija suradnju...
<ravilov> kuc kuc
<jelly-home> ravilov: koristis ih za obrt ili za d.o.o.?
<jelly-home> http://jebo.me/slije/ispred-fort-burginjona.jpg
<ravilov> nijedno, mozda mi zato radi
<jelly-home> iza je cudo moderne tehnologije kasnih 80tih, diskoteka piramida (zapustena zadnjih 15 godina) http://jebo.me/slije/piramida.jpg
<Mmike> ravilov: nisu u kurcu k'o zaba, to je istina
<Mmike> al' imaju musica i pizdarija
<Mmike> ova implementacija 'sikjuritija' je toliko nakaradna da je to jadno
<Mmike> plus ovo kaj se ivoksu desilo
<Mmike> uz to sto nemaju poslovnice na hvaru i korculi
<Mmike> pzb ima, zato se i prebacujem tamo
<Mmike> jelly-home: pa kol'ko uvala soline ima oko pule :)
<Mmike> sto znaci 'soline' >
<Mmike> jer na hvaru ih ima bar 2
<Mmike> na korculi ih ima par
<Mmike> siguran sam da ih ima po cijelom jadranu
<Mmike> slicno kao 'prapatna' ili 'stiniva'
<jelly-home> Mmike: valsaline / varseline nisu soline... dakle, ni jedna :-)
<jelly-home> "slana uvala"
<jelly-home> odoh, treba odradit plivanje
<Mmike> ja cu danas preskocit
<ravilov> http://s3-ak.buzzfeed.com/static/2014-07/17/3/enhanced/webdr10/enhanced-13192-1405583481-24.jpg
<markosejic> d vecer
<ipozgaj> jutar
<markosejic> blago tebi kad ti je jutro
<ipozgaj> pa je :D
<ipozgaj> 9:46am
<ipozgaj> tek dosao na posao
<markosejic> ah druga vremenska zona
<ipozgaj> yep :)
<ipozgaj> -9h
<markosejic> 18:48 ovdje
<ipozgaj> oh napokon su ispravili gresku da ne nudi 32 bitnu verziju debug simbola za 64 bitni kernel :)
<ipozgaj> samo dva tjedna im je trebalo
<markosejic> od cega su ispravili gresku
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> jos jedan malezijki avion je pao
<ivoks> malezijski
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/microsoft-otpusta-cak-18-000-radnika-najgore-ce-proci-zaposlenici-nokije-gdje-ce-svaki-drugi-dobiti-otkaz-/1207014/
<ivoks> e nokio nokio
<ipozgaj> za ocekivati, 30k ljudi su bobili s tom akvizicijom
<ipozgaj> uobicajenma praksa
<ivoks> pa bilo je za ocekivati, da
<ivoks> sad vise ne definiraju telefone, sad ih samo stancaju
<ivoks> steta, bili su dobra kompanija
<ivoks> croatia airlines tuzi jutarnji
<ivoks> tak i treba
<ivoks> Prema službenom izvješću posade, poslije spomenutog leta, članica kabinskog osoblja istaknula je da je `u servisu primijetila gospođu s macom u zagrljaju, macina glava bila je naslonjena gospođi na rame`. Zamolila je gospođu da macu spremi u odgovarajući spremnik, pod sjedalo.
<ivoks> s macom
<ivoks> :DD
<ivoks> mackom
<ipozgaj> jep, uvijek se nadje neki takav pametnjakovic
<ipozgaj> posto letim u prosjeku jednom tjedno nagledao sam se hrpe takvih
<ipozgaj> samo sto da nije Croatia Airlines u pitanju, zabranili bi joj letenje tom kompanijom na godinu dvije
<ipozgaj> minimalno
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-18
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski
<BotaniCar> Fail2Ban failed: https://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2014/msg00161.html
<Mmike> pasje vruce
<Mmike> pasje vruce ce bit danas
<Mmike> fail2ban:
<Mmike>   Installed: 0.8.6-3wheezy2build0.12.04.1
<Mmike>   Candidate: 0.8.6-3wheezy2build0.12.04.1
<Mmike> waaat
<ivoks> jebote hp express
<ivoks> posaljes u srijedu, platis 'sutra do 10h'
<ivoks> danas je petak, 10h, jos nije stiglo
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to znaci da zakasnjele dostave ne tarifiraju ? </dumb>
<SilverSpace> ja slao paket tisakom od kioska do kioska proslo super  
<SilverSpace> poslao ujutro stiglo drugi dan do podne 
<Mmike> tisak je mrak, da
<Mmike> ja si brijem vino s korcule narucit tak
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti bi mogo znat di da kupim zamjesnu bateriju za HTC Wildfire, stari
<SilverSpace> uh ne bi znao 
<SilverSpace> mislis negdje u zg
<Mmike> a u .hr
<Mmike> da mi posalju tu na more da ju dobijem tamo do srijede/cetvrtka
<SilverSpace> tesko da netko to ima na lageru 
<BotaniCar> jebate, ovaj centos svakih 3 dana patcha i krpa svoj qlXXXX firmware ( disk kontroler) :) 
<SilverSpace> Pobjegla tri luđaka iz ludnice i hodaju oni po željezničkoj prugi, te kaže prvi:
<SilverSpace> -Ti bokca, pa kakve su to čudne stepenice?!
<SilverSpace> Javi se drugi i kaže:
<SilverSpace> -A gle kak' su ti rukohvati niski!
<SilverSpace> A treći će na to:
<SilverSpace> -Dečki, niš' se ne bojte, dizalo dolazi!
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> covjece!
<Mmike> netko s quadom leti oko terase mi :)
<Mmike> i gleda moje gole grudi!!! :D
<BotaniCar> Nisam, ja sam samo spojen na njegov webcam i gledam ! 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptg6v7T1Y_A
<datase`> YouTube: Najbolji hrvatski tamburaši - Andrija Čordaš - 0:05:22 - 1,029,153 views - 2998 likes / 38 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> bon zur
<BotaniCar> Kaj, imas problema s Appleom ? :) ( jutro )
<Vlado9A3CY> mene pitas BotaniCar? :)
<BotaniCar> Da, Vlado9A3CY ( https://www.apple.com/support/bonjour/ ) :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> a ne ne... 
<Vlado9A3CY> apple na red dolaze tek na jesen :)
<Vlado9A3CY> appless :)
<Vlado9A3CY> eh...
<Vlado9A3CY> apples :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ovo je arch based manjaro :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase`> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 51%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nne, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 27 mins, 55 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Thunderstorm; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 68°F / (1 more message)
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase`> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 77°F / 25°C; Humidity: 57%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nne, 18mph / 29kph; Updated: 3 mins, 3 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<Mmike> .more
<datase`> Mmike: for Monday: Chance of rain; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 73°F / 23°C
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n_OjTlC0t8
<datase`> YouTube: El divertido abrazo entre Ivo Karlovic y Dudi Sela - 0:00:31 - 5,057 views - 187 likes / 1 dislikes
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase`> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 84°F / 29°C (Heat Index: 84°F / 29°C); Humidity: 40%; Pressure: 30.04in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nne, 12mph / 19kph; Updated: 8 mins, 14 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of (1 more message)
<BotaniCar> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2009/05/baiting-nigerian-scammers-for-fun-not-so-much-for-profit/  # oldie goldie
<ravilov> http://lolpics.se/pics/779.jpg
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> sad rba bankarstvo opce ne radi
<BotaniCar> Uzicao sam jaizzu da mi ustupi server na kojem je inace posluzioc za ebankarstvo za moje divlje fotke iz mladosti. bankarstvo ce proraditi kad maknu slike, kolicina prometa im je porusila sve 
<Mmike> duhovito je to
<Mmike> al' dzaba, kad mi ne radi
<BotaniCar> Kak mislis, duhovito ? Ti bar znas kako sam bio sexy s talijankom ! :) 
<vileni_> Mmike: naruci iz uk, obicno traje 5-6 dana do zg
<Mmike> vileni_: otkud?
<Mmike> benggud?
<Mmike> htio bih to prek firme platit
<Mmike> a 'iz vana' to znatno komplicira
<vileni_> Mmike: ebay? :)
<SilverSpace> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/4d06a7415a51b5bd3596b87a30cadd32
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10369876_723378804387160_750513450312978444_n.jpg
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/H04TJgWcVvU?t=6m12s
<datase`> YouTube: FUNNY ANIMALS (MAY 2014) - 0:08:25 - 11,958,733 views - 34714 likes / 3456 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/H04TJgWcVvU?t=6m1s
<datase`> YouTube: FUNNY ANIMALS (MAY 2014) - 0:08:25 - 11,958,733 views - 34714 likes / 3456 dislikes
<rut> jos sat vremena 
<BotaniCar> Eo, malo malvera za *NIXe https://www.virusbtn.com/virusbulletin/archive/2014/07/vb201407-Mayhem
 * weshmashian clicks furiously
<BotaniCar> Ti si to i izmislio, kome se foliras :) 
<BotaniCar> Idem doma https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEkXZwaNxb0 
<datase`> YouTube: Renman ft. Skole - Spikat i Parlat - 0:03:39 - 3,237 views - 23 likes / 1 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Ugodan vikend
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: dabar :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> vikend :)
<rut> muffin di samo cupas te informacije
<Mmike> neve valjda OPET kurceva kisa
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/auto/mazda-je-video-za-novu-dvojku-snimala-i-na-ulicama-zagreba-376413
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan... time for summer Friday afternoon horizontal mode :)
<Hrki> tko je jos vidio neradnu subotu :)
<Hrki> ima mozda netko iskustva sa windows serverima
<ravilov> nitko tko bi to htio priznat
<ravilov> osim nekih
<Hrki> tako sam si i mislio :)
<markosejic> d dan
<ipozgaj> oj
<ravilov> when do bash rc files run? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BsxYpsGCEAASP4E.png:large
<ravilov> iz dubrovackog hostela - https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Jto3t1R12sA/U8jIi4UU5wI/AAAAAAAANKs/E7WbattWQVI/w383-h511-no/IMG_0684.JPG
<ravilov> dokaz da moze i gore od google translate
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-19
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/iza-sebe-ima-niz-propalih-firmi-i-porezni-dug-a-vlada-ga-imenovala-pomocnikom-ministra-gospodarstva/760744.aspx
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/jzwNnm0
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly-home> banane u opasnosti http://imgur.com/gallery/enwhf
<Hrki> ej jelly-home imam komp spojen u ruter
<Hrki> ali mi je dns od googlea, jer se moze ikako forcati da dns uvjek mora ici preko onog koji je u ruteru?
<ravilov> http://i.imgur.com/sBQHkiJ.gif
<jelly-home> Hrki: ne radi li tako po defaultu? tamo gdje si podesio guglov dns resolver, sad to makni?
<Hrki> jelly-home: podesio sam tamo u tcp/ip postavkama
<Hrki> ali mene zanima, sto je glavno ovo u mojim postavkama ili router forca moje postavke ?
<SilverSpace> no da skoro propustio kvalifikacije f1
<Mmike> SilverSpace: skoro ;)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a de je hamliton?
<SilverSpace> u garazi 
<SilverSpace> sad ce teorja zavjere 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo ovdje http://i.imgur.com/Noiwfvt.jpg
<SilverSpace> navodno mu kocnice otkazale 
<SilverSpace> http://www.gfycat.com/DeficientVillainousArgusfish
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj? :)
<Mmike> fino 
<SilverSpace> evo koliko Williamsu nosi Mercedes motor
<Mmike> jup jup
<Mmike> bit ce zanimljivo sutra :)
<SilverSpace> najavljuju kisu 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo da McLarenu taj motor ne radi dobro
<Mmike> dad, bas gledam
<Mmike> sad je tamo 33
<Mmike> sutra 27 i kisa
<Mmike> dao bog da padne u pol utrke pljuscic neki od 15-20 minuta :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace:  kak mislis, ne radi dobro?
<SilverSpace> ma vidi di su Mclareni
<SilverSpace> nisu ga iskoristili 
<Mmike> kak sere ovaj 
<Mmike> kak se zove?
<Mmike> neven novak?
<Mmike> 'jedna mala greskica'
<Mmike> idem pec rostilj
<Mmike> se slishimo poslije
<Mmike> SilverSpace: vidimo se sutra, jeld? :)
<Mmike> e, bt3w
<Mmike> proslu utrku sam gledao u Londonu, na BBCju
<Mmike> ti likovi su pre fakin jebenio
<Mmike> pre pre pre dobro to rade
<Mmike> ova dvojica bi fakat trebali pogledat jednom ili dvaput neki taki prijenos, tek toliko da izkopiraju bar neke stvari
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d dan
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike>  https://api.login.icq.net/auth/clientLogin: Invalid DevId
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> procitao 'debil'
<Mmike> not funny
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> tmobil mi maxtv promet obracunao kao ne-maxtv
<Mmike> i sad sam potrosio 20 gb
<Mmike> i sad imam 64kbit :)
<Mmike> k'o ISDN nekad :)
<Mmike> srcaim spaljenog
<yole75> lol
<yole75> kolko para kosta tih 20gb
<yole75> bljuje mi se od tih svih tarifa
<yole75> milijardu kombinacija
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-20
<calmpitbull> Prodajem nexus 7 prva generacija
<calmpitbull> Ako je netko zainteresiran
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh teorija zavjere
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/41081/-bombardirana-rusija
<SilverSpace> is zajebano
<Mmike> aloy
<SilverSpace> Mmike: samo sto nije 
<SilverSpace> nema kise
<Mmike> za koju krafnu sejfti kar!?
<SilverSpace> massa papak 
<Mmike> a mislim
<Mmike> izgurao ga je van ovaj
<Mmike> al' sad da je bas i on kriz
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<SilverSpace> gle prvi zavoj ne mozes tak sjeci i uc nekome u putanju
<SilverSpace> ne kazem da je kriv ali je papak 
<Mmike> a bio je ispred
<Mmike> al' s druge strane, di se ovaj mogo maknit
<Mmike> ma kakva utrka :)
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> oso rucat 
<SilverSpace> i kak je ham sad drugi
<Mmike> treci je u biti
<Mmike> jebacki se probio
<Mmike> vettel je maestralan
<Mmike> kimija su, jadnog, izpreskakali :)
<Mmike> cini se da kisa krece :)
<Mmike> wo wo wo wo wo :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo udaranje na stazi
<ravilov> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/3bacc2fa-0457-11e4-84c2-12313b0ef1fc-original.jpeg
<SilverSpace> ha
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa cemo sa sarafcigerom ic na bankomat :)
<SilverSpace> jebote f1 kad moras stedit gorivo 
<SilverSpace> nema kise 
<Mmike> jebo, da
<SilverSpace> kaj ovi sad cekaju 
<SilverSpace> pa i za manje je izlazio sc
<SilverSpace> steta proslo bez kise
<Mmike> odlicna utrka
<Mmike> odlicna
<SilverSpace> tak tak
<Mmike> kuzim vettel nije bio u spotlajtu ;)
<Mmike> zato je tebi tak tak :)
<SilverSpace> ocekivaoo sam kisu
<Mmike> bez obzira 
<Mmike> dugo jisam gledao ovako zanimljivu utrku
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C (Heat Index: 85°F / 30°C); Humidity: 62%; Pressure: 30.04in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 15 mins, 39 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 88°F / 31°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Monday: Chance of rain; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of a (1 more message)
<Mmike> moj termometar u hladu pokazuje 34
<SilverSpace> bar si na moru 
<Mmike> i idem se bas kupat
<SilverSpace> pih :)
<SilverSpace> kod mene 26°
<SilverSpace> klima 
<jelly-home> kakva je bila utrka?
<SilverSpace> ok
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva
<jelly-home> .weather pula, croatia
<datase> jelly-home: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 84°F / 29°C (Heat Index: 84°F / 29°C); Humidity: 45%; Pressure: 29.92in / 101.3kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Se, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 26 mins, 54 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Monday: Thunderstorm; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of a (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 90°F / 32°C (Heat Index: 95°F / 35°C); Humidity: 52%; Pressure: 29.83in / 101.0kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 8 mins, 14 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Monday: Chance of rain; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of a (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 88°F / 31°C (Heat Index: 94°F / 34°C); Humidity: 58%; Pressure: 29.83in / 101.0kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ssw, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 3 mins, 18 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Monday: Chance of rain; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of a (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> jos przi vani 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: sazetak http://www.tportal.hr/sport/automoto/343485/Hamilton-briljirao-pa-napravio-glupost-Kriv-sam.html
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> Gđa. Vedrana Rudan je jednom izjavila: ''Do kada će dim iznad Auswitza biti sveti dim a dim iznad Gaze Pič.... dim?''.
<Mmike> bogme sam fino izgorio
<Mmike> k'o ceh neki
<Mmike> http://tomazvajngerl.blogspot.cz/2014/07/libreoffice-on-android.html
<SilverSpace> kaj su te bacili na rostilj :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-13
<BotaniCar> https://www.peereboom.us/assl/assl/html/openssl.html # openSSL tool was written by monkeys :) 
<jelly> nss
<ivoks> smjesni su ovi hrvatski ispevi
<ivoks> 'hvala na prijavljenom kvaru, netko ce doci kroz 3 dana pogledati gdje je problem'
<ivoks> 'ali... meni telefon i internet trebaju danas, firma mi ovisi o tome'
<ivoks> 'evo, staviti cu da je hitno, ali rok je 3 dana. zelite li prebaciti i internet kod nas?'
<ivoks> 'koji je vama kurac?'
<ivoks> a nis... idemo kupiti eure
<ivoks>  Svrha naloga *: Abort, abort, abort!
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> tak... kocka se nije isplatila... izgubio sam par tisuca
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ivoks> tak mi i treba kad vjerujem komunistima da ce biti od rijeci :)
<ivoks> kak je erste znao da ce se dogovoriti
<jelly> polako, daj im par tjedana-mjeseci
<ivoks> ma to je to sad
<ivoks> euro je opstao
<ivoks> grci su pristali na prijenos suvereniteta na luksemburg
<ivoks> to je to... vise grcka vlada ne odlucuje o grckoj
<jelly> nece im ECB rijesiti korupciju i trosak
<ivoks> nece
<ivoks> ali ce se ecb namiriti
<ivoks> vrijeme je za povratak na burze
<Mmike> da si kupio LTCjeve kad je trebalo.... :)
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Croatia#/media/File:Real_GDP_growth_in_Croatia.png
<ivoks> masala
<ivoks> jadranka je bila na pravom putu
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Croatia#/media/File:Tree_map_export_2009_Croatia.jpeg
<ivoks> 9% BDP-a nam je 'unclassified transactions'
<ivoks> bit ce da su to dotacije iz njemacke :)
<ivoks> nova mazda 6 izgleda jos bolje
<ivoks> pogotovo unutra, gdje je izlgedala lose
<Mmike> ivoks: daj url
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtqsLdKsAmc
<datase> YouTube: 2015 Mazda 6 Review - 0:06:04 - 61937 views - 203 likes / 7 dislikes
<Mmike> pa to je ista mazda
<Mmike> 2013ta
<ivoks> nije
<Mmike> aha, ovo je upgrade
<ivoks> iznutra je drugacije
<Mmike> 'facelift' :)
<ivoks> da, nije skroz novi model
<ivoks> vec peglanje bora
<ivoks> iako, kako i video kaze, nije samo peglanje bora vec zamjena fuckupa iz 2013, poput audio sustava
<ivoks> i popravili su buku u samom vozilu
<ivoks> http://www.egmcartech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/2014mazda6-10.jpg
<ivoks> i ovo je bilo ocajno
<ivoks> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/OEvPhVI91Qs/maxresdefault.jpg
<ivoks> ovo je puno bolje
<vileni> meni i prvo izgleda ok, ali da, ovo novo je znatno bolje
<Mmike> meni cak prvo bolje :)
<Mmike> al' da, oba su jebacka
<Mmike> pre skupa je jos ta mazda
<Mmike> jos jedno 2 godine
<vileni> meni je jos i prvi model preskup :)
<Mmike> kinezica i koreanac pricaju na engleskom medjusobno :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> opet vi o mazgi :)
<ivoks> veli opis za jedan fond
<ivoks> Fond je namijenjen investitorima koji očekuju više prinose na uložena sredstva, zbog čega su spremni svoja sredstva uložiti na duži rok, imaju veću toleranciju prema riziku i spremni su na sebe preuzeti rizik kakav nosi ulaganje u dionice.
<ivoks> na duzi rok
<ivoks> i onda gledas rezultate
<ivoks> prinos u zadnjih godinu dana >9%
<ivoks> prinos u zadnjih 5 godina -0,1%
<Mmike> zasto ljudi koriste drbd
<Mmike> (valjda isto zasto koriste mongo)
<SilverSpace> http://www.telegram.hr/sport/lewisu-hamiltonu-zabranjen-ulazak-u-wimbledonsku-lozu-nosio-je-kosulju-s-cvjetnim-uzorkom/
<SilverSpace> kodi je sad u android trgovini i fino se nadogradi 
<SilverSpace> super 
<vileni> SilverSpace: na cemu to koristis?
<SilverSpace> sa Silbe u zadarsku bolnicu prebačen 17-godišnji L.G. iz Zagreba. On je teško ozlijeđen prilikom skoka u more. Slomio je vratnu kralježnicu.
<SilverSpace> vileni: mygica player 520
<SilverSpace> Mygica ATV520
<SilverSpace> Android 4.2
<ivoks> jebo te android
<ivoks> stalno mi iskace neki drek da mi se gapps rusi
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> i da moram azurirati neki google shit
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi ti nadavio ubuntu phone
<ivoks> a kada mi otvori prozor da se to azurira, google shit se srusi
<CrazyLemon> https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails/emailid/599737
<rut> jel tko koristio kad ajenti ?
<rut> ili bolje pitanje alternativa za cpanel ?
<rut> da je free naravno
<ivoks> idem na bazen
<ivoks> rut: ispconfig
<rut> tnx . pogledat cu 
<vileni> SilverSpace: radi bez problema? moram bratu reci da apgrejda to, on ima atv420 ako se ne varam
<SilverSpace> vileni: da  radi sve ok 
<SilverSpace> rucak 
<SilverSpace> malo mi je rano ali kad se mora mora :)
<ivoks>  Cijena eurodizela tako će biti niža za 25 lipa po litri, dok će eurosuper 95 i eurosuper 98 poskupjeti za 7 lipa po litri.  
<ivoks> to znaci dizel na 9kn, a benzin skoro 11?
<Mmike> kaj
<Mmike> nova mazda trosi 4 litre na 100 km!?
<jelly> previse?!
<Mmike> kaj to po nizbrdici?
<ivoks> ne, gasi se na semaforu
<ivoks> svi novi motori trose puno manje
<ivoks> ne znam kaj te cudi, moj mondeo sad trosi 6l
<vileni> u zg sigurno nece 4l, ali nece ni puno vise :)
<vileni> sve zavisi kako kreces sa semafora
<ivoks> http://www.ultimatespecs.com/car-specs/Ford/835/Ford-Mondeo-3-22-TDCi-155.html
<ivoks> zvjerka :)
<rut> ma pustite to koliko trosi u idealnim uvjetima i kak to proizvodaci racunaju .. napuni ti do cepa benzina/nafte pa vozi po zg i kad izpraznis lako izracunas koliko trosi 
<ivoks> pa evo, rekao sam ti
<ivoks> 6l
<rut> e to je onda mjerilo 
<ivoks> dosao sam od zagreba do berlina s jednim tankom od 55l
<rut> koliko je to km ? 
<ivoks> 3 ljudi u autu
<ivoks> oko 1000
<rut> po ovome 5.5 .. :)  http://free-zg.t-com.hr/Swinger/potrosnja.htm
<Mmike> weshmashian: http://www.24sata.hr/gadgeti/pornhubova-seks-straznjica-tverka-i-dolazi-s-vr-naocalama-427826
<Mmike> weshmashian: pa kaj se ne hvalite :)
<Mmike> ma meni auto na otvorenoj cesti trosi 7-9 litara, ovisi koliko se brzo vozim
<Mmike> na 170 mi valjda trosi 11
<Mmike> al' po gradu trosi i 10
<rut> moj 9l plina na 100km/h 
<Mmike> dodue, sad kad je kod zene, ona spusti potrosnju na 8
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak :)
<ivoks> moj na 220 trosi 8l, s upaljenom klimom
<ivoks> po gradu je 6-7l, ovisi o tome po kojem dijelu grada se vozim
<SilverSpace> kina samo mjesec dana doživjeli su slom, izgubili više od tri i pol BILIJUNA dolara
<ivoks> od stana do ureda ja 6l, jer nema previse semafora
<rut> eee ovo je vec za nevjerovat da 8l na 220 trosi 
<ivoks> a kaj mislis kak sam se po njemackoj vozio?
<rut> onda ti krivo pokazuje .. ili je to neka prosjecna potrosnja a ne trenutna
<obruT> moj od stana do ureda trosi nesto malo cornflakesa/mlijeka i pol deci vode
<Mmike> rut: ivoks uvijek ima aute koji trose malo manje, SSDove koji su malo brzi, CPUove koji se malo manje griju...
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<Mmike> to mi obicni ljudi nemremo imat :)
<rut> Mmike :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> sutra idem sljemenom na bicikl!
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> biciklom na sljeme
<Mmike> SilverSpace: obruT: jel 'vi imate vbrejkove ili diskove na biciklima svojima?
<ivoks> diskove
<rut> Mmike ja odmah rezem onu stvar ako trosi 8l na 220km/h 
<obruT> Mmike: kad planiras ici ? ja cu vjerojatno obavit jednu brzinsku voznjicu, necem danas stici
<Mmike> ivoks: kad, na asfaltu, divljacki stisnes prednju kocnicu, dal' te baca preko guvernala?
<ivoks> Mmike: aj ti prvi probaj, pa javi
<Mmike> obruT: pa... ganjam onaj bus u 8:50 s mihaljevca :)
<obruT> Mmike: vbrejkove i na mtb-u i na cestovnjaku (sto jos nije cudno)
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, na staroj koni kad sam to napravio, letio bih preko (doduse, morao bih fakat jako stisnut i tak)
<Mmike> na ovom sad bajku stisnem k'o djevica medjunozje - i nema sansi
<ivoks> pitanje ti je... onak... 
<Mmike> bicikl koci, al' ono
<obruT> Mmike:  i dobri vbrakeovi te mogu bacit preko guvernala kad jako stisnes
<ivoks> ak jako zakocis, hoces li se ubit
<Mmike> a u ciklocentru me uvjeravaju da to tak mora bit
<ivoks> pa naravno da hoces
<Mmike> da, al' ovi moji diskovi to ne rade
<Mmike> zato pitam
<ivoks> hidraulicki?
<ivoks> koji bicikl uopce?
<Mmike> ma ne, obicni, mehanicki
<obruT> zato treba naucit dozirat stisak... meni nove kocnice na cestovnjaku koce opako, skoro se ubih na prvoj voznji
<Mmike> neka kona, neznam
<ivoks> Mmike: 'obicni' su hidraulicni
<ivoks> mehanicki su neobicni i smece
<Mmike> moze bit
<Mmike> al' sam takve imao na staroj koni (starim konama)
<Mmike> i odlicni su bili
<ivoks> i meni moj koce
<ivoks> ukopa se na mjestu
<ivoks> osim ako ne proklize
<ivoks> nemam abs :)
<Mmike> ivoks: znaci, ak ne pazis, mosh preko guvernala?
<ivoks> pa naravno da mozes
<Mmike> jer ja nemrem :) doduse, imam koju kilu vise od tebe, al' svejedno
<Mmike> davore!
<Mmike> ag (silverseracher) - najbolja stvar za pretrazivanje mailova
<SilverSpace> Mmike: disk kod mene
<Mmike> SilverSpace: i?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ako stisnes prednju letis preko :)
<SilverSpace> nema te prednje sa kojom ne letis preko 
<SilverSpace> jedino kad pregrijem disk prednji onda mogu kocit prednjom 
<SilverSpace> a da ne preletim preko 
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/9KH2Xh15C6k
<datase> YouTube: Ultra Music Festival Europe 2015 Aerial View - 0:02:23 - 12045 views - 35 likes / 4 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, na mom bajsu ne letim preko
<Mmike> evidentno je nesto krivo
<Mmike> naime, stisnem prednju kocnicu, onak, jako, i ovaj koci, al' ono
<Mmike> lose
<SilverSpace> jesi mozda podmazao disk uljem :)
<SilverSpace> .weather zagre
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 54%; Pressure: 30.04in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: East, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 11 mins, 51 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Overcast; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of (1 more message)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa to se i meni cinilo
<Mmike> kad sam kupio bajk lik mi je rekao da jedno 3-4 kilometra (veli 5-6 malo jacih kocenja) da pazim jer da diskovi ne rade
<Mmike> i fakat, nisu
<Mmike> i onda je zadnji disk naglo jako proradio
<Mmike> a prednji malo proradio
<SilverSpace> ledice na pravom mjestu http://www.clausette.cc/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/img_cover_b.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo ih je lik podmazao :)
<SilverSpace> jebo macbook pro
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel bi radije to s ledicama ili macbook pro ? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kakvo je to pitanje
<SilverSpace> :P
<obruT> retoricko :)
<SilverSpace> win uopce ne prepozna hard disk na macbook
<SilverSpace> jebo ih apple
<SilverSpace> http://www.sensors.jp/user_images/hikaru-skirt-.jpg
<SilverSpace> senzor 
<SilverSpace> raspolozenja
<SilverSpace> http://shinymen.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/shinymen-Jup_Qui_illumine_Les_Cuisses-Hikaru_Skirt-1.jpeg
<SilverSpace> kaj se mene tice i na apple i na windoze bi bacio jednu atomsku da ih vise nema 
<SilverSpace> jebo ih njihova politika
<BotaniCar> Dobro, di da ja kupim pokrov za pravokutni bazen ? Svi prodaju za okrugle, ili prodaju i pravokutne,ali ih trenutno nema
<BotaniCar> isti su k'o nase zimske sluzbe .. "uhh, jebenti, netko treba pokopac za bazen PO LJETU"
<obruT> SilverSpace: mjeri telmperaturu i vlaznost ili  ? :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ti nije dosta cerada ona zelena 
<SilverSpace> bile su jeftine
<SilverSpace> obruT: to bi i ja volio znati :)
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima gdje drzi bateriju 
<jelly> wow, NoScript je star 10 godina
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to s kinom je vec staro
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://data.cnbc.com/quotes/.SSEC
<ivoks> vec je odskocilo to natrag
<ivoks> uostalom, zato i cijene benzina idu gore
<ivoks> u zadnjih tjedan dana su srusili rekorde rasta
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ceradu bi morao kamenjem opteretit, pa onda vjetar to otpuse i bla bla
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: : jedino ako znas di da kupim onu ceradu s rupama i neku elasticnu vezicu dovoljno dugacku ? 
<ivoks> Mmike: pa jesu ti masni diskovi?
<Mmike> ivoks:  pa kajjaznam, ne cine se kad ih prstom pipnem.
<Mmike> doslo mi je da zamijenim prednji i zadnji disk-mehanizam (kompletni) pa da pokazem liku - gle kak sad padam na glavu, a zadnji kotac nemrem zablokirati vise
<ivoks> Mmike: jednostavno je
<Mmike> zamijeniti?
<ivoks> ako ti kocnica ne koci kada ju stisnes, samo trebas prilagoditi sajlu
<ivoks> da bolje povuce
<ivoks> imas onaj kolutic kojim zatezes i otpustas sajlu
<Mmike> to sam prvo napravio :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg6s596PPRY
<datase> YouTube: How to Adjust Bike Brakes | Bike Maintenance - 0:02:26 - 594205 views - 2402 likes / 104 dislikes
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to i je cerada sa rupama 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: di ima u kvartu ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bilo ih je vise dimenzija
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: di ? 
<SilverSpace> znam za pevec i bauhaus
<BotaniCar> Pevec sam zvao, nemaju .. 
<SilverSpace> u kvartu ne znam
<BotaniCar> I kontam, http://www.bazeni24.hr/trgovina/bazeni/bazenski-dodatci/pokrivac--za-plivajui-centar-family?added kosta 75kn, pricekat cu dva tjedna dostavu
<SilverSpace> http://online.konzum.hr/images/products/061/06110363l.gif
<SilverSpace> to ti tako izgleda
<SilverSpace> eh da 
<SilverSpace> to bus tesko nasao 
<BotaniCar> evo, nasao sam, samo je pitanje koliko kubika vode ce mi se zagaditi dok docekam :) 
<Mmike> zna netko nekog tko bi posudio nosac za bajkove, onaj za na kuku?
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2rsdPFcNFw
<datase> YouTube: Disc Brakes - Basic Adjustment - by Northrock Bikes - 0:04:07 - 173534 views - 286 likes / 6 dislikes
<ivoks> imam ja na murteru to
<obruT> ja imam krovne, ali otkako sam nabavio zadnji auto, bicikli su unutra :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ovaj drugi je informativan! 
<Mmike> eh, na murteru
<Mmike> treba mi u zg :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFCgPlhEfrI
<datase> YouTube: Vedran Corluka takes one of the worst penalties ever seen in Super Cup final v Zenit - 0:00:33 - 61012 views - 40 likes / 27 dislikes
<obruT> ja mislio da je Corluka rukometas, a ono neki nogomet
<SilverSpace> :)
<reSpawn> d dan
<ivoks> mamu mu
<ivoks> prerasno sam prebacio iz usd u kune
<ivoks> dolar opet jaca
<jelly> prerano* 
<ivoks> prerano, d
<ivoks> a
<ivoks> ah
<Mmike> ivoks, ma jaca
<Mmike> minorno
<SilverSpace> na milionce nije minorno :)
<ivoks> mislim da ce poceti padati
<ivoks> vidjet cemo
<ivoks> da se kupilo dolara prije godinu dana, to bi sad bilo 30$
<ivoks> al eto, nije se :)
<ivoks> al ecb ce i dalje printati eure, pa cemo vidjeti
<ivoks> treba radit i zaradjivati
<SilverSpace> no da Madari poceli graditi zicanu ogradu prema Srbiji
<SilverSpace> valjda ce pustit struju
<SilverSpace> u ogradu
<obruT> Milunka !
<obruT> komsija Stanislav turio struju u svoje zice, ajde da i mi turimo u svoje ! turnem ti ga majci !
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ta struja nije opasna... to samo pecne :)
<SilverSpace> jebo mac os pa to se instalira duze nego windoze
<SilverSpace> prije ce madari zid izgradit nego se taj mac instalira
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/rotterdam-dobiva-prve-plasticne-ceste/144768.aspx
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> Dalibor Dokmanovic je penetration tester
<Mmike> o svijete
<obruT> pitanje je gdje penetrira :)
<SilverSpace> jooooj
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<jelly> Mmike: testirati kemijske nije komplkovano
<jelly> ivoks: eto ga, zavrsava danas na 1.10 http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=EURUSD=X 1.101
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> jaca dolar, da
<jelly> mrmlj nocni radovi
<obruT> e da
<obruT> s tim da ce ovi moji izgleda zavrsiti ranije nego inace
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-14
<jelly> radovi finito, i krace nego ocekivano
<jelly> Debian 7: i dalje sugavo podesen multipath
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> links
<Mmike> broj racuna za uplatu nije selektibilan u PDFu
<Mmike> pa rizu im spalim!
<Mmike> od svih banka koje sam zvao jedino mi je PBZ rekao kad rade razmjenu podataka
<Mmike> 9, 11, 13 i 15h
<BotaniCar> Zakaj bi tu vrstu informacija skrivali ? ;)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kaj me zdere ovaj giht mater mu 
<rut> muffin teorije zavjere :)
<SilverSpace> dostava u kucu :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/cars-005-07092015.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/znanost/388949/Dan-za-povijest-Upoznajte-Pluton.html
<obruT> nego drugari... NX, opennx, freenx ili x2go ?   google kaze x2go
<SilverSpace> koja smo mi sicusna bica
<obruT> koliki su tek marsovci
<Mmike> obruT: nikad cuo za taj zadnji
<Mmike> ja obicno teamviewer koristim ak moram tak kaj
<Mmike> vnc je uzasan
<obruT> ja sam koristio nx uglavnom... sad mi opet treba nesto pa reko da vidim sto
<obruT> sve je uglavnom bazirano na istom protokolu, samo je pitanje otvorenosti i koliko se sto odrzava
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak ti sa gihtom na ovoj vrucini? mene jutros u 6 probudio palac
<obruT> SilverSpace: meni je blago bolan
<obruT> al sumnjam da je od vrucine, vjerojatno od previse sladoleda :P
<Mmike> obruT: a, koji ti je use case?
<Mmike> lik od kojeg kupujem vino na moru ima giht. Veli da crno vino samo pije i da mu je ok. Bijelo veli da nema sansi, a da od pive kako kad, al' kao nevoli pivo pa mu se jebe za to :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sve kaj sadrzi kvasac i alkohol ne bi smio 
<Mmike> znaci, ramstek moze!
<SilverSpace> meso ne jest
<SilverSpace> zivi otrov
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> ovisi kog slusas
<Mmike> neki ce ti rec da su ugljikohidrati zivi otrov
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/moje-zdravlje/evo-sto-radite-krivo-ako-zelite-smrsavjeti-morate-jesti-masnoce-1014467
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> vecernji :)
<Mmike> pa daj, tam horoskope objavljuju :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/c31qcSJsHLM
<datase> YouTube: Neuville almost crash with a tractor | Rally Deutschland Test 2015 [HD] - 0:00:33 - 2134122 views - 2749 likes / 133 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace: LOL
<jelly> Mmike: pa i dnevno.hr neki put objavi nes pametno
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> sve je to danas
<Mmike> ak ne znas nist o tom kaj citas, mosh sam vjerovat
<Mmike> WUNDERBARISH
<BotaniCar> Kak bi vi nekom, na nuckom 'rvaCkom, objasnili kaj je podatkovni model ? Bi li proslo "ilustracija odnosa izmedju informacija" ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a kaj je 'podatkovni model'?
<obruT> pitanje za openstackase :) da li openstack ispod haube koristi libvirt za upravljanje kvm virtualkama ? da li ce se nesto poj****i ako se malo koristi openstack za upravljanje, a malo virsh za upravljanje ?
<ivoks> koristi, da
<ivoks> obruT: libvirt poznaje razlicite sessione
<ivoks> nitko te ne sprjecava da koristis jedan za openstack, a drugi za nesto drugo
<ivoks> dajte radje proficima da vam to sloze
<BotaniCar> Mmike: samo sam ti htio preko IRCa reci da si komunist :) 
<jelly> ich bin ein Kommunist...!
<obruT> ivoks: ne znam jesi li shvatio pitanje, dakle dignem openstack, kreiram virtualku s njegovim toolovima, upogonim sve, promjenim neke postavke doticne virtualke s virsh, da li ce se openstack pobuniti ili nece ? hoce skuziti izmjene ?
<ivoks> obruT: ah, ja shvatio da razlicite instance zelis vrtiti
<ivoks> obruT: a kakve promjene zelis raditi?
<obruT> pa nije da zelim, nego me cisto zanima ako netko napravi promjene preko virsh-a da li ce to openstacku smetat
<obruT> trenutno imam neku platformu koju adminam preko virsh i virt-managera... radi sve ok, medjutim razmisljam da mozda dignem openstack, em da isprobam kako radi, em da olaksam nekima da nesto naprave... pa me cisto zanima sto mogu ocekivati u kojim slucajevima
<ivoks> obruT: sto je sto je to instanca, ne vm
<ivoks> sto znaci da se moze pokrenuti bilo gdje
<ivoks> al u principu, dok radi, xml se ne mijenja
<ivoks> ali kada ju ugasis, all bets are off
<ivoks> jer prilikom paljenja se xml moze nanovo generirati
<ivoks> zato koristis openstack api da definiras te neke stvari
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kra?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u biti jesam jer trosim opensource
<Mmike> al' nekak mislim da nisi na to mislio
<Mmike> vileni
<Mmike> vileni: ti bas voles email? :)
<jelly> \email/
<vileni> Mmike: pa barem ga imam na mobu, za razliku od irca
<vileni> jedino sto vidim realtime u ovom trenutku, osim hangoutsa :)
<Mmike> osh da pricamo hengautsima? :)
<vileni> moze i to
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> moram sam majicu obuc onda :)
<vileni> pa ima chat to
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkXsjPFg3NU
<vileni> znas, on gdje se ne vidi da si u boksericama
<datase> YouTube: 2006 Mazda 6: Low beam headlight bulb replacement - 0:03:59 - 82260 views - 95 likes / 25 dislikes
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkXsjPFg3NU
<datase> YouTube: 2006 Mazda 6: Low beam headlight bulb replacement - 0:03:59 - 82260 views - 95 likes / 25 dislikes
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cudnpo
<vileni> Mmike: sta moras zarulju mijenjati? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> obicno sam u servis otisao pa mi to naprave onak prek reda
<Mmike> a sad moram sam :)
<Mmike> jer se vec 2 dana vozim s maglenkama
<ivoks> vec sam pijan
<ivoks> a nije ni 5
<jelly> :-(
<Mmike> ivoks: tak treba :)
<Mmike> ivoks: si dolje il' si gore?
<ivoks> dolje
<ivoks> a ona je gore
<ivoks> :DDDD
<jelly> nemoj nikad biti gore, mada neki i to vole
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAQlowtUaVw
<datase> YouTube: BAJAGA I INSTRUKTORI - Gore-dole (OFFICIAL) - 0:03:46 - 5941 views - 32 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/peter-galbraith-samo-za-jutarnji--da-je-mladic-u-bihacu-napravio-isto-sto-i-u-srebrenici--bilo-bi-40-000-mrtvih--i-zato-nismo-bili-protiv-oluje--/1382334/
<jelly> krscanske zemlje, eh?  http://www.jutarnji.hr/nitko-ne-zeli-60-tisuca-migranta-u-eu--nema-konsenzusa-o-kvotama--juncker-razocaran/1372652/
<jelly> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-srbi-i-makedonci-zlostavljaju--izrabljuju-i-mlate-izbjeglice--izvjestaj-amnesty-internationala-razotkrio-stravicnu-praksu/1378356/
<jelly> ne kuzim kak je bolje pustati da izbjegne pol milijuna ljudi i da poglavice primitivnih plemena uploadaju video masovnih ubojstava na youtube, umjesto da se ode vojskom tamo i uvede kolonijalizam ponovo
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/y8QiQpx
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-15
<ivoks> to te ja pitam
<ivoks> slozio si ured u baraci u dvoristu
<ivoks> ubiquity se brine da imam wifi
<ivoks> milina
<ivoks> medju maslinama :)
<ivoks> jedini je bed sto sam zaboravio antene za mreznu karticu u desktopu
<ivoks> pa sad nemam puni signal... nista strasno
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0050B7AMA/ref=em_si_text
<ivoks> pizdu materinu kak drze cijenu
<SilverSpace> vruce vruce
<SilverSpace> ke puko internet?
<SilverSpace> a samo vecernji 
<ivoks> kak je fino
<ivoks> za 2 sata bum si otisel malo i splavati
 * ivoks bacio RBA tokene u smece \o/
<ivoks> ako je ikad postojao 'vjerovali ili ne'
<ivoks> to je onda ovo:
<ivoks> http://www.androidcentral.com/commodore-set-launch-android-phone-europe-week
<ivoks> ak je apple usio, zasto ne bi i commodore :)
<SilverSpace> jebo apple koji je to XOS srot od sistema koja sporoca
<reSpawn> d dan
<BotaniCar> nixhr: s'tu mozda ? Ping-pong
<BotaniCar> kad vidis >  msg
<Mmike> BotaniCar: on ti je skyper
<ivoks> jebo ti tcom
<ivoks> reci cu im to u lice danas
<ivoks> pas masters
<ivoks> prvo mi sjebu dsl link u uredu
<ivoks> i onda im treba 30h da ponovno pospoje sve kako je bilo
<ivoks> lik mi jos kaze kako je njihova krivica jer im je dokumentacija neispravna
<ivoks> sad mi na murteru isto sjebu link
<ivoks> i ne mozes nazvati nikoga jer ti se javi mutavi automat
<ivoks> koji gleda s kojeg broja zoves, pa zakljucuje da zelis prijaviti kvar za uslugu u uzbekistanu
<Mmike> da, to je bila jedna od glavnih stavki zbog koje sam odustao od tcom optike
<Mmike> nesposobna sluzba za korisnike
<ivoks> i kak da ja sad radim, jebo ih
<ivoks> 'popraviti cemo u roku 3 radna dana'
<ivoks> to je znaci ponedjeljak
<ivoks> a tko jebe tebe i to sto ti imas goste koji sad ne mogu na net
<ivoks> nabijem ti takvo ponasanje
<ivoks> a najbolje od svega mi je
<ivoks> prijavis kvar, ostavite broj na koji cemo vas nazvati kada zavrsi udaljena analiza
<ivoks> (sto implicira da su prema broju s kojeg sam ih zvao pretpostavili sto mi ne radi)
<ivoks> utipkas broj, pa javi da je broj neispravan
<ivoks> utipkas opet
<ivoks> pa kaze hvala, javiti ce... (u tom trenutku ti zvoni taj isti telefon)
<ivoks> javis se, a ono tcom opet
<ivoks> udaljena analiza je zavrsila; jel vam radi sad? 2, ne
<ivoks> i onda 'utipkajte broj na koji vas mozemo nazvati'
<ivoks> pa sad ste me nazvali jebo vas
<ivoks> idem na pauzu
<Mmike> ivoks: bar tam imas za izabrat providera :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: das mi nejgov SkypeID na msg ? TIA
<ivoks> ma imam drek
<ivoks> svako zlo za neko dobro
<ivoks> sad moram raditi na plazi
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti bas nisi malen covjek! Da imas vise kose, moga' bi se predstavljati k'o Mitch iz baywatcha :) 
<ivoks> malen?
<ivoks> ja sam ljudina
<ivoks> osim toga
<ivoks> bolje plivan od mitcha
<BotaniCar> Koja voli celave, rekla bi da i izgledas bolje :) 
<nixhr> dobar dan
<BotaniCar> nixhr: ! Djes' ljudino, te mogu nekaj na pvt priupitati ? 
<nixhr> pitaj
<ivoks> BotaniCar: eh da mi je naci neku :)
<BotaniCar> Kupi si tri tajlandjanke, cujem da dobijes i home-delivery ako placas gotovinom :) Frend si je tak' ruskinju ubo :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: bolje otic u tajland i svaki dan drugu
<BotaniCar> obruT: zakaj ? Dok sam se jos sexal sam imao dojam da je bolje svaki put s istom. Doduse, kad je to bilo, mozda se varam 
<obruT> hmm da... ja u biti isto zaboravio
<obruT> 12:21 < ivoks> jebo ti tcom
<obruT> jebo !
<ivoks> poslao sam mail nadredjenima
<ivoks> da kaj me jebu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> obruT: ^
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> zene!
<ivoks> jel tak mirka :)
<obruT> zene su zlo
<ivoks> mirka zna vise zena neg mi svi zajedno :) ona ima najbolji uvid u stanje stvari :D
<BotaniCar> Osim kad me doceka rucak skuhan, onda su zene super :) 
<obruT> jucer dosla dostava nove perilice za sudje i molim te lijepo, moja kaze dostavljacima da ju ostave u dnevnom boravku i to ni manje ni vise nego pred televizorom !?!
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha, trostruko te usosila :) 
<ivoks> obruT: zeli tebe gledati kako to radis
<ivoks> to ti je prilika za sex! :D
<BotaniCar> bez majice ! 
<ivoks> to ti zeli reci da zeli djecu :D :D :D
<BotaniCar> obruT: naravno, obavezni live streaming "montaze" , URL mozes ostaviti i ovdje, uvjeren sam da svi zuti portali prate logove kanala :) 
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha ivoks :)))))))))))))
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00874/portretINLINE_874616S0.jpg
<ivoks> daleko je covjek dogurao od 'gore je bradati lik koji vas sve gleda'
<BotaniCar> Dodji u Sesvete i povuci ces sve sto si napisao :) Mi ovdje deevoluiramo :(
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00874/portretINLINE_874616S0.jpg
<ivoks> bla
<ivoks> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/v/t1.0-9/11229755_10207465605460944_2716227576915726215_n.jpg?oh=c59df9d27fec3081134158bd313ffaf5&oe=5654499F
<ivoks> i onda te covjek demantira...
<Mmike> bas sam tijo rec
<Mmike> kak ti je horoskop sigurno los kad tak pricas :)
<Mmike> dodobas: di je hbogner?
<ivoks> http://www.electricautosport.com/2015/07/williams-and-rimac-candidates-to-supply-formula-e-batteries/
<ivoks> evo, znamo da mu je stari pobrao lovu
<ivoks> kao sto znamo da je i luka rajic pobrao lovu
<ivoks> ali jebte, oni su s tom lovom napravili vise nego bi prosjecni hrvat napravio
<ivoks> da, bilo je i losih primjera, ali ovi su uspjeli
<ivoks>  • 0-100 km/h 2,2 s
<ivoks> pas masters...
<ivoks> citas specifikacije auta
<ivoks> i onda naletis na:
<ivoks>  • Four independent Rimac permanent magnet electric motors
<ivoks>  • Four chain driven single reduction Rimac transmission systems
<ivoks>  • Ventilated brake discs Ø370 mm front and rear + Rimac regenerative braking system
<ivoks> kakav tesla motors... pf
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> bas me zanima gdje se proizvode ti motori
<obruT> koliko ti auti mogu preci s jednim "tankom" struje ?
<obruT> i jel stanu dva bicikla unutra ?
<Mmike> ivoks: kak mislis - stari mu je pobrao lovu?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa stari mu je u cuzi zbog korupcije i kriminala
<Mmike> Rimcu?
<ivoks> http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/ivan-rimac-izasao-iz-zatvora-slobodu-platio-527-milijuna-kn-234660
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> ukro tajo :)
<BotaniCar> Dobro ivox veli, da su svi koji su nekaj ukrali od devesprve naovamo, nekaj takvo napravili, di bi nam bio kraj 
<BotaniCar> ajmanje su zadovoljni brojem dana godišnjeg odmora zaposleni u državnim tvrtkama, njih 43% željelo bi imati više dana. Želja im je u prosjeku imati 33,3 dana godišnjeg odmora, dok trenutno imaju 24,7 dana.
<BotaniCar> Cigani, ci-ga-ni
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> dok se ne rijesimo uhljeba nece bit bolje
<ivoks> koja djubrad
<ivoks> hoce americki standard?
<ivoks> znas koliko oni imaju? 10 dana
<Mmike> kaj je najbolje, nemaju nit toliko
<Mmike> u americi nema zakona koji veli da radnik mora imat godisnji odmor
<Mmike> mora dnevni, mora tjedni
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mmike> sve ekstra je dobra volja poslodavca
<vileni_> ivoks: mislis na rimac motore? to se radi u sv. nedelji
<ivoks> da
<vileni_> koliko znam kompletna proizvodnja je tamo, osim baterijskih clanaka
<ivoks> znam da cu zvucati ko djubre
<ivoks> al susjed ima bolesno dijete koje nije beba, vec ima svojih skoro 20ak godina
<ivoks> ponekad od galame ne mogu cuti svoje misli :/
<SilverSpace> netjakov rodendan danas ludnica sa klincima citav dan
<obruT> mislim da cu si za htpc nabavit vece kuciste, ovo malo je opako zagrijano
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJmNx7TEjVs
<datase> YouTube: Thule 970 Xpress Cycle Carrier. - 0:01:53 - 68144 views - 23 likes / 4 dislikes
<Mmike> pa ima odlicnih stvari
<Mmike> baterija + pogon 
<Mmike> 2 kile sve skup
<Mmike> kompatibilno sa svakim bajkom
<Mmike> ma ne to
<Mmike> jebemti paste
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GBAekgjSgU
<datase> YouTube: Top 5 Bike Inventions you must have - 0:10:04 - 2014571 views - 12027 likes / 906 dislikes
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj atom 
<SilverSpace> +47.0°C 
<SilverSpace> odlican ovaj amd
<obruT> atom da
<SilverSpace> AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3
<SilverSpace> sve u cpu 
<SilverSpace> fakat sam zadovoljan
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/07/vica-kerekes.gif
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/07/200.gif
<obruT> koliko to struje trosi ?
<SilverSpace> nemam mjerac
<SilverSpace> ne sjetim se kupit
<SilverSpace> mislim da to najvise 40W
<SilverSpace> 25W je proc 
<SilverSpace> tako da full sigurno ne ide preko 40
<obruT> zanimljivo je kako danas prakticki vise ne prodaju kucista s napajanjima... al nije da su nista jeftinija od nekadasnjih s napajanjem :P
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-16
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<nixhr> jutar
<BotaniCar> Na HRT-u juce izjavili da je sonda koja je prosla kraj Plutona na nuklearni pogon, i da nije smjela pre blizu zbog guste atmosfere. Jel ima neka shema da fakat odjavim televizor ? 
<nixhr> :D
<nixhr> rekli su neki dan i da bin mladen postoji
<BotaniCar> Ako treba, uploadati cu na youtubove kak cupam antenu na krovu zgrade :) 
<BotaniCar> recycle bin mladen :) 
<nixhr> /usr/bin/mladen
<nixhr> LOL
<BotaniCar> LOL
<BotaniCar> /sbin/mladen :) 
<nixhr> /usr/osam/se -sAd
<BotaniCar> :) Kenj spika ! 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/11760177_517242578434303_5499650595786241777_n.jpg?oh=e1cb6fa3606afe8188d377282329b699&oe=5616F5C9
<nixhr> LOL
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: daj me memoj kaj su zbilja rekli da je na nuklearni pogon
<vileni_> hm, odjava hrt-a na temelju emitiranja krivih informacija, tu bi cak i bilo necega :)
<BotaniCar> vileni_: da imam muda, para i vremena, za to treba isfurati neku tuzbu :)
<Mmike> BIN MLADEN :D
<SilverSpace> bil gladen
<BotaniCar> "Security expert Bruce Schneier says IT teams need cyberattack response planning more than prevention" # Bruse POLUDI 
<vileni_> BotaniCar: ali nije to ni zato sto je problem placati, problem je placati kad sadrzaj nije vrijedan toga
<BotaniCar> Cuj, meni je problem dati protuvrijednost 15 kuglica sladoleda za prijem neceg sto ne koristim. Taman da je sadrzaj i vrijedan, ja nemam vremena za telku 
<BotaniCar> Nemres drkat po frjsu, IRCu,zeni i jos gledat' TV 
<BotaniCar> Bar ja ne mogu, jel :D
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=76&v=cRYDIRVps1s
<datase> YouTube: Bosanac u "smrtonosnoj vožnji" malim Roller coasterom - 0:01:31 - 93618 views - 258 likes / 25 dislikes
<Mmike> aahahhahahaha :)))
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPfW5dMt_J4
<datase> YouTube: The perfect escape! lamb runs off with lizard on its back! - 0:01:04 - 10033 views - 40 likes / 1 dislikes
<BotaniCar> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00874/zrce17-140715_874739S0.jpg # ovo Zrce svake godine sve bolje, steta kaj sam star i bez para :) 
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/6@raw # vitz 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: star :)
<SilverSpace> nije bitno 
<SilverSpace> ovo drugo je bitno :)
<BotaniCar> : Ae
<SilverSpace> pluton https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CJ9_vdOUEAErcdg.jpg
<SilverSpace> na najace
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://launchpad.net/dtag
<Mmike> e kurca ti i kriv ipejst!!!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpKzTTWwmoQ
<datase> YouTube: Vivendo do Ócio - Nem Sempre Tão Normal (Full Album) - 0:37:44 - 114249 views - 823 likes / 15 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak ti se cine oni, malo ih slusaj
<SilverSpace> odoh
<ivoks> internetz
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat
<ivoks> sjebali su u zagrebu (krivu upiknuli u centrali)
<ivoks> sjebali su na murteru (krivo upkinuli u centrali)
<ivoks> i to sve unutar 2 dana
<BotaniCar> Mmike: malo mi na Arctic Monkeyse vuku ( nelose, nelose ) :) 
<ivoks> 2015-07-16 06:08:37 Deployment complete in 1358.32 seconds
<ivoks> dragi moji...
<ivoks> to je iaas od nule do 150 compute nodova
<ivoks> nula = ugaseni, bez operativnog sustava
<BotaniCar> Pa kaj ? Iovak je najveci piz posla nauciti ih kaj da rade, podic ih je drek ( brz drek u tvom slucaju ) . 
<ivoks> nauciti koga kaj da radi?
<BotaniCar> node, da kompjuta.
<ivoks> ne kuzim kaj bi ih ucio
<ivoks> nisam te razumio bit ce
<BotaniCar> Vise mi treba da upregnem node, nego da ga dignem. Ovo kaj si pokazao je brzo, ali vec smo razmazeni i broj izgleda onak "pa kaj" :)
<BotaniCar> Jebeni klaud, nish vise ne znam cijenit' 
<BotaniCar> U stvari, tek sam sad podijelio. Ovo je ukljucilo i prvi boot nodea, i inicijalnu konfiguraciju, i pridruzivanje onom-cim-menaziras ? Za 9,7 sec po nodeu ? Fakat je brzo. 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: na kakvom to hardveru lezi ? Ja nemam jedan server ciji POST traje manje od 5 minuta.
<ivoks> svi nodovi se rade u paraleli
<ivoks> osim onoga sto zahtijeva serijalizaciju
<ivoks> dakle, to je 150 strojeva, bez icega, paljenje, instalacija sustava, reboot, instalacija softvera, konfiguracija softvera
<BotaniCar> *gasp* fakat brzo
<ivoks> i to nije 150 nezavisnih racunala
<ivoks> to je 150 servisa koji su medjusobno povezani
<ivoks> stvari puput izmjene ssh kljuceva
<ivoks> kopiranje konfiguracije
<ivoks> bas ono, sve... nakon toga mozes koristiti tih 150 racunala kao iaas sa tri regije
<BotaniCar> Fakat fino
<ivoks> i jos k tome high available
<Mmike> ivoks: kaki ti je MTU? :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TphFUYRAx_c # robot vs ogledalo. 
<datase> YouTube: QBO Robot in front of a mirror ( UPDATED ) - 0:01:31 - 559834 views - 2953 likes / 39 dislikes
<CrazyLemon> Mmike dobar video.. ali ovaj je bolji https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-lk8ESNT04 
<datase> YouTube: Bosnian guys playing Frisbee. - 0:00:58 - 2290342 views - 5871 likes / 763 dislikes
<ivoks> http://www.netokracija.com/hrvatska-turisticka-zajednica-stiglo-je-ljeto-105677
<ivoks> cim kliknes na link koji vodi na windows server, jad, koma i cemer
<ivoks> rucak... glad
<vileni_> donekle mogu shvatiti da netko platiti 2500kn za airport time capsule
<vileni_> ono, imas router, ap, backup for dummies
<vileni_> ali da ga ne otpakiras mjesecima, taj dio je malo tezi
<ivoks> wohooo
<ivoks> opet imamo 12 presretaca
<BotaniCar> Jebem ti exel i A*****R ; imaju web sucelje za unos , imaju format za XML upload ako im se to nece, ali ne. Oni bi exelicu koju ce turiti preko SFTP-a, pa da ja to transformiram u XML . Ne najmanje bitno je da je unos u tu exelicu jedno 14x duzi i mukotrpniji nego web sucelje i XML .. 
<nixhr> BotaniCar: http://tinyurl.com/oqtomnd
<nixhr> ivoks to sa juju deployas ili?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> vrucota
<BotaniCar> nixhr: da, o glasu iskustva :) 
<Mmike> poljaci briju da su hrvati alkosi
<vileni_> Mmike: http://putopija.net/zavirimo-u-kuhinju-koja-je-tvornica-pljeskavica-kosta-prava/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<frainfreeze> bok Vlado9A3CY 
<Vlado9A3CY> bok frainfreeze 
<Mmike> vileni_, sve znam :)
<vileni_> Mmike: pa mogao si javiti :P
<vileni_> eto sad vidim da su zadovoljni sto su ti broj 2
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-17
<ivoks> kad ti ekipa s havaja kaze...
<ivoks> 'toga nema kod nas'
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ekipa je fascinirana kornatima
<BotaniCar> jutro, junaci
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> sad svi hoce pricati sa mnom
<obruT> svakom je negdje drugdje drugacije i nema toga
<obruT> kod nas nema divovskih kornjaca
<obruT> a more nam je u ku*u sto se tice riba i zivina u njemu
<obruT> tak da ono, kod svakog ima nesto...
<Mmike> pa ovaj tmobile
<Mmike> tcom
<Mmike> sta je vec
<Mmike> pa jel' to zakon neki nalaze da moraju i intelectually impaired ljude imat zaposlene?
<Mmike> imam mobileXL uslugu (200kn za 20GB prometa, svaki gb extra 36 kuna), i imam maxtvtogo sport (30ak kuna)
<Mmike> i reko, ja bih otkazao mobileXL, skupo mi je, preci cu na simpaoovono (10kn dnevno za flat rate), moze li mi ostati samo maxtvtogo?
<Mmike> a veli ona
<Mmike> imate fixnu?
<Mmike> nemam
<Mmike> a hocete fixnu?
<Mmike> necu
<Mmike> pa kako cete na internet?
<Mmike> pa preko simpaovoono
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa dobro, veli ona
<Mmike> ja reko, e, i? jel' mogu maxtvtogo ostaviti?
<Mmike> na fixnoj, veli ona?
<Mmike> ne, reko
<Mmike> nemoze, veli simpaoovono je samo za privatne
<Mmike> reko, ok, uzet cu na privatno, a'l sto s maxtvtogo
<obruT> Mmike: u centrima i na korisnickoj zelis zaposlit intelectually impaired jer su jeftiniji :)
<Mmike> pogodite sto me pitala
<obruT> Mmike: iako, ima takvih i na puno visim pozicijama
<Mmike> pa uzas!
<Mmike> 10 minuta smo pricali, na kraju mi je samo rekla 'to se ne moze'
<Mmike> da, vidi zena da zovem s vipneta, pa mi je u nekom trenutku rekla da mi maxtv2go nece raditi na vipnetu
<Mmike> obruT: kupio sam nosac, za na kuku
<Mmike> bumo vidli sad kak ce bit, al' cini se skroz ok
<Mmike> malo mi jedino nesigurno djeluje, al' sam se ja fest oslonio na to, i ni makac
<BotaniCar> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/06/22/container-to-container-networking-the-bits-have-hit-the-fan # zna ovaj kenonikl bit i koristan :)
<obruT> kazu na webu: "Usluga je dostupna korisnicima svih mreža. Korisnici HT-a MAXtv To Go mogu vezati uz fiksne ili uz mobilne usluge. Korisnici drugih mreža mogu gledati MAXtv To Go putem svake internetske veze."
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> obruT: thnx
<Mmike> sad bi zvao onu tamo i reko joj 
<Mmike> nesto bi joj reko
<Mmike> tipa 'neoprana ti kosa'
<Mmike> ili 'ruzna ti snala'
<obruT> ako je vjerovati webu: ako imas HT mobilnu na bonove, mozes imati osnovni paket za 25 kn mjesecno, ako si korisnik drugih mreza mozes imati osnovni paket za 25 kn na pol mjeseca
<BotaniCar> kaj ti je taj HT ? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to je kolega radio, lik je networking genijalac. Najbolje je kad ga pitas nesto lik to tak dobro objasni, u detalje, al' ne izprefilozofira previse
<obruT> BotaniCar: hyperthreading :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ļol
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mnogo volem te i takve ! Stetakaj ih povecalom moras traziti 
<Mmike> obruT: yup, to cu i napravit. Na kiosk, kupit simpa karticu, napunit ju s parama, svaki dan si ukljucivat flatrate promet, i jos imat za tih 30-i-koliko-kuna sportski paket
<Mmike> da se formula moze gledat
<BotaniCar> Mmike: cek, kolko ce te kumulativno formula kostat mjesecno ? :D
<BotaniCar> Pitam cisto da izracunam za koliko mjeseci mogu kupiti svoju formulu od tih para :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, 36 kuna. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: + 300 kuna internet
<Mmike> al' sad placam 200 kuna intenret
<Mmike> i jos 36 kuna za svaki gigabajt preko
<BotaniCar> Znaci, 136kn/m ? Ajebate, nish od vlastite formule onda :) 
<Mmike> a potrosim 20 gigi u tjedan dana ak se zaredaju hangoutsi
<Mmike> kak sad 136?
<BotaniCar> ak 200 placas, a 300 +136 budes
<BotaniCar> a ovo s gigabajtima mi je tesko uracunat 
<BotaniCar> **300+36
<Mmike> kak 136?
<Mmike> 300 + 36, da
<Mmike> s tim da 300 placam tak i tak
<Mmike> za internet na moru
<Mmike> dobra je stvar sto kad sam u zagrebu - ne placam
<Mmike> a ovak sam placao 200 kuna svaki mjesec
<Mmike> i onda ok, disejblam uslugu tam oko nove godine
<Mmike> i ova se auto-enejbla za 3 mjeseca
<Mmike> tak da sam jedno 2k kuna sigurno bacio u vjetar
<BotaniCar> OK, sad je jasnije. Svakako na razlici nemres kupiti bolid , za zivota :(
<BotaniCar> Ceksec, kaj nije max disable period za usluge 6 mjeseci ? 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam na toliko mobitel uslugu disejblao ( 099 )
<Mmike> meni reklo 3
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/oldtimer-dijelovi/starinska-sjedalica-oglas-11639424
<Mmike> vrazi!
<Mmike> skuzio sam upravo da ak kupim djecju sjedalicu za baciklo da nemam kud s njom
<BotaniCar> Te stare sjedalice su bile do jaja :) Nekaj sam se nasjedil na tome :)
<vileni_> yep
<vileni_> ali ovo je fiksna, na okvir
<vileni_> to je zeznuto
<vileni_> moze dijete povuci volan :)
<vileni_> mi smo imali i onu sto se nasadi na volan
<vileni_> i onda ne mozes nista
<Mmike> da, ja sam tu mislio uzet, al' je velik momcic vec
<Mmike> a i nekak si brijem da je sigurnija ova iza
<Mmike> kol'ko mosh bit siguran na biciklu :)
<Mmike> al' nemam ju kud uturit, to me sad bedira malo :(
<Mmike> nekak cu ju morat na krov zvezat, a na krovu vec imam k'o kofer neki
<ivoks> plazica...
<ivoks> kavica
<ivoks> pol litre vode
<ivoks> laptopic...
<ivoks> i panika u firmi :D
<ivoks> pas masters
<ivoks> jos sam pijan
<Mmike> napravio sam najmudriju stvar kad sam upalio klimu u zaranak
<BotaniCar> kak na jednom mjestu agregirati vnstat podatke za 20 kanti ? 
<Mmike> rsync!
<BotaniCar> i,ak je moguce, prek web interfejsa to gledat' ? 
<Mmike> websyncr!
<BotaniCar> Care carski , odem kuckat :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: izmisljam :)
<BotaniCar> a vidim, nemre se mergat vnstat baza s nekom drugom, osim ako bi mi se svaki NIC jedinstveno nazvao 
<BotaniCar> Da bude gore: Where the VNstat author said that databases from 32 bit machines and 64 bit machines apparently are not compatible. I 
<nixhr> dobro jutro dobar dan
<BotaniCar> \o/
<nixhr> mmike pa kaj ne kupis i posaljes hpexpressom?
<Mmike> pa doc ce taman kad cu ic s mora nazad
<ivoks> jel...to...
<ivoks> puko...
<ivoks> carnet.cix? :)
<ivoks> odose rute u 3pm :)
<ivoks> ode cijeli carnet u 3pm
<nixhr> mmike kaj brijes?
<ivoks> win 24
<nixhr> drugi dan do 15 sati je tam
<Mmike> nixhr: mozda ak saljes iz zagreba u zagreb :)
<Mmike> sad mi stari salje hpexpresom karticu neku
<Mmike> kao, u utorak ce bit u jelsi
<Mmike> bas me zanima :)
<Mmike> kad smo se vracali s mora, 3 paketa smo natrpali lukinim igrackama i poslali to u zagreb
<Mmike> 2 su putovala 5 dana, jedan oko 13
<Mmike> a zajedno su poslani
<Mmike> tak da nemam pojma, eto
<Mmike> opce nisam razmisljao o tome da je ta stolica, onak, oveca
<vileni_> Mmike: moras apgrejdati auto
<nixhr> ne znam majk
<nixhr> mislim da hpexpress garantira isporuku
<nixhr> mene nikad do sad nisu iznevjerili
<nixhr> a dosta sam slao
<nixhr> doduse ne na otok
<nixhr> jos izaberes kad hoces da ti isporuce
<Mmike> nixhr: di si slao?
<Mmike> slao sam i ja po zagrebu, i to je ok
<Mmike> slalo mi iz koprivnice i to, isto je ok
<Mmike> al' otok, kurac
<Mmike> nek zapuse jugo, aj bok
<Mmike> doduse, kak je vruce ovih dana, valjda nece :)
<Mmike> neznam, budem vidio
<Mmike> nadao sam se da netko prodaje sjedalicu na Hvaru :)
<Mmike> al' nema :)
<nixhr> slao sam u pirovac
<nixhr> drugi dan u 11:00 je bilo tam
<Mmike> da, brijem da je to na otok malko drugacije
<nixhr> pa ok, mislim
<nixhr> moze bit + 1 dan na to
<nixhr> nemre bit + tjedan dana jebiga
<Mmike> pa eto vish da moze :)
<ivoks> sunce mu
<ivoks> kako sam se zeznuo
<ivoks> prerano sam izasao iz dolara
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> dolarko fino krece
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> svote kojima ja raspolazem su jadne
<Mmike> imam frenda koji ima preko 300k kuna 
<Mmike> i onda tak, eto
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dq2lh51G_c
<datase> YouTube: Nissan 350Z vs. Porsche 911 GT3 vs Golf Mk.1 - 0:00:38 - 537898 views - 1179 likes / 24 dislikes
<vileni_> :)
<BotaniCar> Jebe se njemu, tata placa gorivo :) 
<BotaniCar> </ljubomoran>
<vileni_> ovom u golfu?
<BotaniCar> ma, svoj trojci :D
<vileni_> za golfa sumnjam, za ostale ne sudim :)
<BotaniCar> tijo bi vidzet teslu bez ikakvih blokada kak ih sve redom gazi 
<vileni_> moze, do 200
<BotaniCar> Brijes da ne ide brze ? 
<vileni_> pise do 250
<BotaniCar> E, to je blokada. Nemam pojma koliko pila ide da to maknu
<vileni_> ne, blokada je na manje mislim
<vileni_> ali nikad nisam gledao te stvari
<vileni_> 3.2 do 100 je bitno :)
<BotaniCar> Umirem: 130 MPH is maximum impulse speed in the atmosphere, you cannot jump to warp speed while still in the earths atmosphere due to rotational speeds of motor armature in earths gravity. ( http://my.teslamotors.com/forum/forums/real-top-speed-model-s )
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/dRt7OUZ9Cwk
<datase> YouTube: Spot "Đe se kupaš": Promocija ljetnje turističke sezone u Crnoj Gori za tržište regiona - 0:00:22 - 78 views - 0 likes / 1 dislikes
<ivoks> da cujem komentare
<ivoks> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11214235_1189473424412681_555248059619199251_n.jpg?oh=fc740a48ab739f8422e272700976d405&oe=565671E1
<BotaniCar> +1 , moram iskrcati more novaca kajakirajuci s tobom, ili se do tog alkohola moze i drugacije ? Fakat, lijep darak gostima. 
<ivoks> ne, samo putem kajaka
<ivoks> i to nakon sto iskrcas more novaca za kajak
<ivoks> morati ces jos i za ovu bocicu :D
<BotaniCar> Cek, bocica nije gratis ? Ahahaa, ti si najveci kapitalista ikad, kapa dole do poda :) 
<ivoks> nije to darak, to je izvor zarade :D
<ivoks> deci orahovice
<ivoks> bagatela, samo 5 dolara
<ivoks> ;)
<BotaniCar> Pa, nije nikakva para, samo sam fakat mislio da je to neki "dodji mi opet" pokloncic :) 
<BotaniCar> Orahovac sam radis ? 
<ivoks> da, home made
<ivoks> i rucno oslikano
<ivoks> mislim da to vrijedi 10 dolara ipak :)
<BotaniCar> Si imao problema ove godine s nabavkom sirovine ( konkretno rakije, ali ni oraha bas nije bilo  ) , ja sam se ove godine namucio da napravim nesto malo likera, niceg nije bilo 
<ivoks> ne, i rakiju i orahe sami radimo
<BotaniCar> Svaka cast. 
<ivoks> https://www.google.hr/maps/place/Popova%C4%8Da/@45.5964896,16.6435754,388m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x4766f8dd8ed23cd9:0x264bb910a697a24d!6m1!1e1
<ivoks> tu se uzgaja sirovina
<BotaniCar> heh, windows 2016 hyper-v ce podrzavati docker kontejnere :) 
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/danas/svijet/gusti-dim-nad-atenom-gori-istocni-dio-grcke-prijestolnice-ljudi-bjeze-iz-domova/
<reSpawn> d dan
<BotaniCar> .weather zagreb\maksimir
<reSpawn> meni pise 35c
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Murter, Croatia | Temperature: 97°F / 36°C (Heat Index: 96°F / 36°C); Humidity: 28%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Sw, 16mph / 26kph; Updated: 5 mins, 20 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of (1 more message)
<ivoks> i jedna bitna stvar koja fali...
<ivoks> Sea Temperature :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> Fakat, kakvo je more ? 
<ivoks> nisam se okupao od 5. mjeseca
<BotaniCar> Jel mi se isplati zapalit' na vikend do Crikve/vinodolskog, ili je k'o pisacha :) 
<BotaniCar> Ahh, ok :)
<ivoks> .weather Villarrobledo
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Villarrobledo, Spain | Temperature: 97°F / 36°C; Humidity: 17%; Pressure: 30.12in / 102.0kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 39 mins, 0 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 96°F / 36°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 98°F / 37°C; Low (1 more message)
<jelly> u Puli jucer more 27, nema vjetra ni plime, zagrijalo
<jelly> obicno kad se zaroni 2-3 metra odmah je hladnije, al ni to sad nije bilo
<BotaniCar> Stari, da zaronim 3m , isplivao bih s trbuhom gore :) 
<obruT> super mi je kad trebam reverseengineerat tudji kod koji ima zanimljive komentare :P  npr: /* 获取上传文件的名字，去除路径 */ function getUploadFileName(fileName) { /* 将文件名截取出来(有些浏览器会将上传的文件名加上路径) */
<jelly> a google translate ne radi?
<obruT> srecom, google translate zna :)
<obruT> jelly: radi radi :)
<obruT> samo mi je smijesno kad vidim :)
<jelly> smijesno, dok se ne sjetis da ima vise ljudi koji pisu mandarin nego engleski
<obruT> pa mogo bi i ja pisat komentare na istom :P
<obruT> ja inace, cak i za interne aplikacije, kod komentiram na engleskom
<BotaniCar> obruT: kaj si napravil da se ides samokaznjavati  ?
<obruT> kamoli ne bi za neke proizvode koji idu prema van
<obruT> BotaniCar: ne znam reci "to se ne moze"
<BotaniCar> Lijepo ti je jelly rekao da trebas pisati na mandarinama, vise ljudi ce to znati procitai kad postignes planetarnu slavu ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja "to se ne moze" defaultno govorim zeni, inace sam afirmativan :) 
<obruT> :)
<Mmike> ti sve kak je vruce
<Mmike> klima opce ne radi u autu
<Mmike> mislim, radi
<Mmike> al' dzaba radi
<Mmike> sam me grlo boli sad
<Mmike> ivoks: kul flasica
<Mmike> ti srca, na sljemenu je 31 :D :D
<jelly> ono kad je prevruce za izac iz kuce i ici na more
<ivoks> ono kad...
<ivoks> lezis na terasi u hladu
<ivoks> a lagani povjetarac puse preko terase
<obruT> u brda treba ici, kakve terase, kakvo more...
<obruT> Kredarica 16 stupnjeva, a nije tak daleko
<jelly> ne vjeruj bijelom dugmetu :-)
<obruT> Krvavec 24, Rogla 22...
<obruT> eh da, sjecam se cak i spota :)
<obruT> studenti i milicajci :)
<jelly> ko da sam u skoli, na radiju "kupi mi sladoled"
<ivoks> bas je fino
<ivoks> a u brda cemo ionako morati skoro
<ivoks> kad more potopi ovo sve
<ivoks> kaj su ovi zapalili atenu
<obruT> brijem da ovi kinezi nemaju blage veze kakav su to algoritam napisali, ovo je zesci cumez od koda
<ivoks> kinezi uglavnom ne rade nista kvalitetno
<obruT> bed je u tome sto moram reproducirat isti algoritam, rewritati sve u pythonu... u biti, napravio sam, treba vidjet da li radi :P
<obruT> i tak, evo u firmi se upalio pozarni alarm
<obruT> evo opet
<obruT> mozda fakat nesto gori
<obruT> mogo bi ja pokrenut backup
<jelly> obruT: ti radis u two towers?
<obruT> ne, u Kupskoj sam
<obruT> evo opet faking alarm
<obruT> aaaaaa
<obruT> idem doma, tuli za poludit
<jelly> bjezi dok mozes
<vileni_> BotaniCar: http://jalopnik.com/the-tesla-model-s-just-got-upgraded-to-ludicrous-speed-1718577723
<CrazyMelon> "upgraded".. plati 10k pa češ dobit upgrejd (~0.3s)
<CrazyMelon> ah.. samo 5k za one što več imaju teslu p85d
<vileni_> s obzirom na 100k koliko inace kosta, nije strasno
<CrazyMelon> je..ali plati još 3k za 90kWh bateriju.. i sve ostalo pa eto te na ~140k :D
<CrazyMelon> dont get me wrong.. da imam para več sad bi naručio ali svejedno je skupo :)
<CrazyMelon> jel postoji koji supercharger u HR?
<jelly> 5 komada ukupno, cini mi e
<CrazyMelon> jel znaš možda gdje se nalaze?
<CrazyMelon> i jel se zna koliko ima tesli u HR?
<CrazyMelon> ono..od oka :)
<jelly> um... ima tesla cluba croatia na fejsu
<jelly> tesla club croatia
<jelly> ah ne, ove stanice sto ima izgleda nisu superchargeri
<jelly> nemam pojma onda
<CrazyMelon> da.. to su 22kWh chargeri
<CrazyMelon> ali vidim da ima i kod vas avant cars
<CrazyMelon> oni su prvi u sloveniji kupili 10 tesli ako se dobro sječam
<CrazyMelon> http://supercharge.info/ još nema superchargera
<vileni_> CrazyMelon: naravno da je skupo, ali mozes gledati sto jos ima 700+ks za te pare
<vileni_> i jos da je 5/7 seater sa 2 bunkera :)
<vileni_> nekako nema konkurencije
<jelly> i ponijem
<CrazyMelon> vileni_ pa kad gledaš KS onda da nije ali interior nije baš na nivoju 140k :)
<CrazyMelon> ima još mjesta za improvement 
<vileni_> naravno da ima, ali posto je to prvi iskoristivi elektricni auto masovne proizvodnje u zadnje vrijeme
<CrazyMelon> i najprodavaniji luksuzni avto zadnju godinu dana/ove godine :)
<vileni_> taman kad se obogatim bit ce normalno imati elektricni auto :)
<vileni_> do tad cu traziti nesto sa puno ks na dinosaure
<CrazyMelon> vidjet čemo šta če bit sa model X-a .. jel če tamo biti improved (kako se to uopšte kaže na hr) ovo što još nije u model s
<vileni_> ovaj zadnji apgrejd? rekli su da bude
<vileni_> koliko sam skuzio najvaznija razlika je u osiguracu
<vileni_> ali sere mi se od tih SUVastih vozila
<Mmike> SRCETISPALIM KAKJE VRUCE
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-18
<reSpawn> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<vileni_> well, fuck https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqHrTtvFFIs&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: Flying Gun - 0:00:15 - 1121851 views - 1639 likes / 770 dislikes
<jelly> imam laptop star 6-7 godina sa nvidia 9400S i 9200GS grafickim karticama.  Trenutno je gore 12.04LTS i nvidia-304 driver.  Koliko je vjerojatno da ce unity, graficki i ostali driveri raditi bolje ili gore na 14.04LTS?
<jelly> pardon, 9400M G i 9200M GS
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<Mmike> jelly, radit ce ti isto
<Mmike> 14.04 kernel je sporiji nego 12.04
<Mmike> ne znam za unity
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-19
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<nixhr> dobro jutro
<nixhr> ima netko nekaj na transip?
<nixhr> mamuim ne radi telnet na port 25 prema van
<nixhr> na 2 od 3 virtualke
<nixhr> a ne odgovaraju na ticket od jucer
<nixhr> valjda jer je vikend :/
<Vlado9A3CY> nixhr: mozda je to samo zato kaj je tak vruce :)
<Vlado9A3CY> zivio chaky :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ali sve sto je ispod 37°C je okay ;)
<dodobas1> yutro
<Mmike> srca ti
<Mmike> kak je vruce
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> prestrasno je vruce
<dodobas> Mmike: pa đes ?
<Mmike> pa doso na hvar
<Mmike> najsucaniji otok nije bas super kad je vruce
<Mmike> jer je pretoplo
<Mmike> napravim gemist i ne stignem ga popit ka kse brzo zgrije
<jelly> leda trpaj :-|
<dodobas> zato... jeli... pije se bevanda... zamrznes bocu s vodom... onda dolijevas vino dok se led topi
<dodobas> gemist.... lol
<Mmike> mislim da treba prec na tople stvari
<Mmike> tipa caj i to
<Mmike> nisu arapi ludi, neg iskusni
<jelly> nemres ti prestrikat svoj metabolizam za 3 dana na pustinjski
<jelly> ne sjecam se tocno, liku koji je to isao ispitivati je trebalo nekoliko tjedana, i onda u tom modu je ok na 30-40 stupnjeva ali nisi otporan na hladnocu (pri cemu je hladnoca +25 i nize)
<jelly> i ak pijes mrzlo se sjebes totalno
<Mmike> nije lako
<ivoks> jebte...
<ivoks> nikad s nikim toliko problema oko mreze kao sa telekomima
<ivoks> pa ta ekipa jednostavno ne zna slagat mreze :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-18
<BotaniCar> Jutro :) 
<BotaniCar> obrut: ahahahahaha , sache najebat' :) 
<BotaniCar> Vish , tamo se malo pristojnije postavio :) 
<Mmike> Good Morning!
<BotaniCar> And it's better than good ! :) 
<ivoks> vrijeme je za pravi vojni puc u turskoj
<BotaniCar> Kak', ako gazda drzi vojsku pod kontrolom ? Mozda da im Rusi ulete :) 
<ivoks> ne drzi
<ivoks> ovaj 'puc' je pokusaj da ju stavi pod kontrolu
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPBjlnxoNA8
<datase> YouTube: ‘Pokemon Go’ Causes A Stampede Of Players Seeking A Rare Catch "Vaporeon" In Central Park - 0:00:42 - 14078 views - 189 likes / 21 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Cek, nisam u toku, ali frajer je u jednom danu sprijecio puc, pohapsio 4k ljudi, promijenio zakon o smrtnoj kazni i vratio se u ljetnjikovac? Rekao bi da sve ima pod kontrolom, ako nisam nesto propustio
<Vlado9A> 6k ljudi
<ivoks> BotaniCar: on je rezirao taj puc
<ivoks> jesi ti vidio te snimke?
<ivoks> pa ti vojnici su klinci, usrali se od straha
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je dokazivo ? Nisam vidio nista, vikend je vrijeme za detetom se bavit' 
<ivoks> civili ih tukli
<ivoks> ono
<ivoks> ne znam koji rod vojske je izasao
<ivoks> ali nije bio neki nabrijani
<ivoks> a ako ides obraniti domovinu, onda si valjda nabrijan
<ivoks> ovo su bili rezervisti
<ivoks> punih gaca
<ivoks> tak da to meni sve smrdi
<BotaniCar> Cuj, da mi netko tutne pusku u ruke i veli da te upucam, neckao bi se. Nitko ne ide u vojsku da ubija sunarodnjake
<ivoks> ovo je bio puc
<BotaniCar> No, velim, nisam 3 dana pratio vijesti, bu'm si malo procitao
<ivoks> pogledaj sve ostale puceve koji su se desili u povijesti
<BotaniCar> Puc ili ne, ja te ne bi upucao bez promisljanja
<ivoks> i kaj je ovaj napravio, nije pohapsio vojsku
<ivoks> nego suce
<ivoks> wtf? suce?
<ivoks> sve je to namjesteno
<ivoks> tek ce se sad vojska dignut
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ne suce ? Ako cistis, ne cistis samo vojsku vec i sudbenu/izvrsnu vlast, ne ? No, bu'mo vidjeli 
<ivoks> pa kaj su suci napravili?
<ivoks> spavali su u to vrijeme
<ivoks> i kak znas da je svih 4000 sudaca problematicno
<BotaniCar> Bili su na raspolaganju alternativnoj vladi, di ces gore
<BotaniCar> No, imas dobre argumente, zvuci malo namjesteno
<ivoks> tko je rekao da je 4000 sudaca bilo na raspolaganju drugoj vladi?
<ivoks> lik im je presudio u roku pol sata
<ivoks> smrdi.
<BotaniCar> Svih 4k nisu suci, se slazes? I, naravno da je napravio i cistku, bio puc isceniran ili ne.
<ivoks> evo kolegice
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<VjetarSaSunca> onokad migriraš sve na drugi fizički server i drugi subnet, a negdje ostane IP konfiguracija starog servera i staro subneta. Pa tri mjeseca tražiš grešku :)
<obrut> ono kad u sistem sali koja se napusta ima jos jedan server i LB za koje nitko ne zna cemu sluzi, ljudi koji znaju vec dugo ne rade u firmi, server radi, konzola zblokirana, ne usudis se ugasit bez da si siguran sto je gore, a ne mozes saznati na trivijalan nacin sto je uopce gore :)
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: isključiš ethernet kabel i čekaš reakcije jedno pola sata :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: restartaj ga, to ce na trivijalan nacin otkriti njegovu svrhu :) 
<BotaniCar> ^^
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: probao sam Datacenter verziju Windows 2012 R2 s IIS FTP serverom
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: de me podsjeti, sto je uopce bio razlog da krenes u igranje s tim ? 
<BotaniCar> I, kaces se rijesiti FTP-a ? :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d6u3rA3OW4
<datase> YouTube: Željko Bebek - Da je sreće bilo - 0:04:16 - 3737267 views - 5787 likes / 189 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: traljavi transfer rate na 1Gbps linku je bio razlog
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: da pogodim, zamjena edicije OS-a nije pomogla ? :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> na Windows 2012 R2 Standard
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma
<VjetarSaSunca> Isti kua
<BotaniCar> Zakaj si mislio da nije ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Pa sam na Datacenter verziju kad je već imam u testu stavio Firezilla FTP
<VjetarSaSunca> razlike drastične, ali još uvijek bez MAX vrijednosti
<BotaniCar> Uvijek ces imati neki overhead :( Velim, ja bi gledao da se maknem s protokola kao takvog
<VjetarSaSunca> jer je netko od developera smislio ograničiti global bufer na 999999
<VjetarSaSunca> "u sljijedećok verziji će biti moguće i preko1.000.000
<BotaniCar> 999999 cega ? Paketa ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma kurca palca bajtova, kilobajtova, ne sjećam se više, bilo je sinoć usred noći :)
<VjetarSaSunca> default vrijednost je 32768
<VjetarSaSunca> pa si je netko smilio da nikad neće trebati vrijednost veća od 999999
<BotaniCar> :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: FTP je ok, ak nije pod Winowsima :D
<BotaniCar> Ma kak je OK, FTP je drek od kojeg treba bezat, ako imas alternativu
<VjetarSaSunca> osim možda u cygwin verziji :p
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: zašto bi FTP bio drek?
<obrut> 10:08 < VjetarSaSunca> obrut: isključiš ethernet kabel i čekaš reakcije jedno pola sata :)
<obrut> išteko sam ga iz struje, izvadio i odneso :)
<obrut> dofurao u ured, upalio, nije se htio zbutat, sesto culo mi je reklo RAM, izvadio dvije plocice i server se pokrenuo :)
<obrut> skuzio da je bio neki dev stroj kolege koji je otisao prije dvije godine
<obrut> FTP ? sjecam se toga... to je ono sto je obsolete vec par godina... ? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: ne to bi bio ghoper
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<obrut> ih, to nisam koristio vec jedno 20 godina :)
<obrut> btw. imam doma onaj dump "cijelog" gopherspacea :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: osim kaj se i kredenslsi i promet salju nekriptirani, sve manje javnih servisa podrzava taj protokol i ocito ne radi svugdje dobro - nista :)
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> od sad svi brodovi, koji su duzi od 45m
<ivoks> moraju imati vladinog agenta na brodu
<ivoks> koji ce ih pratiti
<BotaniCar> kad uplovis u medjunarodne vode ga samo izbacis u vodu ? 
<ivoks> ako zele ploviti morem, moraju imati covjeka
<ivoks> cak stovise, ne mogu proci carinu bez njega
<ivoks> sto znaci da se mora ukrcati u italiji il gdjevec
<ivoks> ili ce se parashutat pri ulasku u nase vode
<ivoks> http://www.thecrewreport.com/features/26302/appointed-croatian-agent-mandatory-for-vessels-over-45m
<BotaniCar> Nisam uspio iscackati koje kompetencije mora imati drzavin covjek na brodu
<BotaniCar> Cem' on sluzi ? 
<obrut> demit, znao sam da moram kupit kracu jahtu
<BotaniCar> Ne bi ti bicikli stali u kracu :)
<obrut> a nist, budem se s kajakom djiro
<ivoks> i, kaj velite na tenisace?
<obrut> e bicikli, jedva cekam da mi stigne novo vozilo... valjda ce kroz koji dan
<obrut> sta s tenisacima ? :)
<ivoks> gubili 2:0 od amera
<ivoks> pa pobijedili onaj njihov par brace, koji valjda nisu vec godinama izgubili
<ivoks> i na kraju pobijedili 3:2
<obrut> nasi neki ? vjerojatno Cilic i jos netko, Ivanisevic ne igra vec godinama... hmm, ne znam koji bi mogo bit :)
<ivoks> nasa repka
<obrut> ja toliko (ne) pratim sport da mislim da bih znao nabrojati: imena jednog ili dva rukometasa, 0 kosarkasa, 2-3 nogometasa, 1 tenisaca, 2 atleticara, 1 skijasa (ako skija vise), 4 biciklista ...
<obrut> najvise znam penjaca, ali su svi amateri :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nekriptirani? http://prntscr.com/buaa37
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: onda je to SFTP , ne FTP
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: :p potato-tomato
<BotaniCar> majkumudragu, nemam mjesta da dumpam bazu na serveru, a ako dumpam na mrezu telit ce se stoljece :) Valja mi diska dodat' :)
<BotaniCar> potato-stomato :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: sve ovisi kakva je mreža :p
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: 50Mb :) 
<BotaniCar> baza je ~20GB :) 
<BotaniCar> Di da kupim malo ( ~10cm x 10cm  ili manje ) ogledalo ?
<BotaniCar> redmine na debianu je smijesan :) Logira sve u /var/log/apache2/redmine_nekaj , a logrotate je defaultno kofiguriran tako da rotira /var/log/redmine :)
<BotaniCar> usput, logrotate -d /conf/file <3
<Mmike> whops?
<Mmike> roknilo a jos nije podne?
<BotaniCar> Bas sam htio pitat' jel ipak imamo avijaciju ? :D
<ivoks> kaj sad
<ivoks> uhapsio 8000 policajaca
<ivoks> 6000 sudaca i vojnika
<ivoks> stari moj, to je sve pripremljeno
<ivoks> uvodi smrtnu kaznu
<ivoks> namjesteno da uvede diktaturu
<ivoks> garantirano
<ivoks> da je to vojska organizirala, pa ti srca, od njih su jaci samo rusi, kinezi i ameri
<BotaniCar> je, kaj vise citam i o njemu osobno i o tom pokusaju udara, to vise smrdi
<ivoks> evo
<ivoks> vele da su 'pobunjenici' mu cak pruzili eskort do istanbula
<ivoks> dva f16 otpratila njega i jos dva lovca do zracne luke
<ivoks> kaj ga nisu skinuli?
<Mmike> GLA-DAN!
<Mmike> jeste vi gladni?
<vileni> da
<BotaniCar> Uvijek sam gladan
<BotaniCar> Mmike: samo da nadogradim ovaj-jedan wheezy danas, pa cem sutra stavit' owncloud 9 :) 
<vileni> ali sta se ne prelazi na nextcloud?
<BotaniCar> ja ne, nek' drugi to istitraju
<Mmike> vileni: bude se, za jedno godinu-dve
<Mmike> kad se ustabili
<Mmike> kud cemo ic jest?
<Mmike> srbin?
<BotaniCar> Dopduse, ja mozda necu ni nadogradnju napravit', web sucelje me upozorava na novu verziju,a konzola kaze "sudo -u www-data php occ upgrade
<BotaniCar> ownCloud is already latest version"
<BotaniCar> Nesche me laze 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: +oces se utalit' samnom za kupnju veprovine ? Or anyone else, for that mater 
<Mmike> veprovine?
<Mmike> kake?
<vileni> Mmike: ja narucio nesto 
<BotaniCar> netom ulovljene, frend je lovac pa ga sad propitkujem kak do mesa 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: veli 25kn/kg, u kozi, najmanje pol' vepra ( zato se i talim ) 
 * BotaniCar bi sam pojeo pol vepra, ali nije Gal i prdi od veprovine 
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.4dportal.com/hr/bizarno/4266-nova-droga-umjesto-kokaina-usmrkavaju-kakao
<Mmike> vileni: :P
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne bih, thnx... da je suseno ili nesto onda mozda, ovak nemam pojma kaj bi s tim :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u skrinju i za gulashe 
<vileni> Mmike: pa da tebe cekam nebi bio gladan nego mrtav :P
<Mmike> vileni: pa da si pitao...
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma e, komplikacija je to :D
<Mmike> nemam skrinju, imam dve ladice u frizeru
<BotaniCar> O jeben te, kakav so to covek i mesojed ako nemas di 20-50kg mesine spremit' .. 
<BotaniCar> I jos tikvice povremeno probavas :) 
<BotaniCar> e, ako oces nesto odvratnije, patlidzane jedi  
<BotaniCar> To mi uspiju uvaliti povremeno s mljevenim mesom, kak usere okus mesa, strava 
<dodobas> babaganuš ili kako vec ?
<BotaniCar> Punjeni patlidzani, nisam znao da imaju i posebno ime :) Da im ga ja dajem, nazv'o bi ih "mesoujeb" 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj cu s mesom doma
<Mmike> ima mesnica, dodjes, kupis, jedes
<Mmike> eventualno imam doma napaniranih purecih/pilecih prsa i/ili tele/svinja scnislna
<Mmike> pa da mogu spohat nabrzake
<hbogner> Mmike, a di spremas vepprovniu, srnetinu, zecetinu sto ubijes autom na cesti?
<Mmike> u gepek!
<hbogner> i ostale egzoticnije mesne delicije, sto legalno, sto nelegalno usmrcene
<hbogner> jel odmah isti dan pojedes 50kg mesine sto ju spremis u gepek?
<hbogner> i da pogodis vepra autom, nebi ga sprmeio u gepek nego bi se djubre odsetalo, a ti bi cekao slep sluzbu da ti odvuce auto jer je totalka, pod uvjetom da prezivis
<dodobas> ja gazim samo dabrove ...
<hbogner> camcom na vodi ili autom na kompu?
<dodobas> amfibijom ... hebote .. kak ces dabra zgazit... :)
<hbogner> biciklom :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u kojoj mesnici imam vepra ( iz sume, ne iz uzgoja ) za kupit' ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pojma nemam
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vidim :)
<Mmike> vepra bas nemosh pec
<BotaniCar> Nema
<Mmike> pa mi nije zanimljiv
<BotaniCar> kak ne !! Samo napacat' dobro, jeo sam i to 
<Mmike> ma jeo i ja
<Mmike> naravno da nije za bacit
<Mmike> al' nemam kaj s tim doma radit
<BotaniCar> ja sam jeo a-la steak, bilo mi je presjajno
<Mmike> a kad odem u mesnicu radije tele jedem
<obrut> linux je bas zakon (da, znam to vec 20 godina koliko ga koristim, ali uvijek se odusevim kako 'lako' napravis neku kemiju) :)
<obrut> koji sam sad buckuris digo da bi digo layer2 connectivity izmedju telefona upiknutog poe switch na stolu i virtualke na nekom udaljenom serveru koja nije direktno dostupna nego preko openvpn-a :P
<dodobas> obrut: sto nisi ti ono na NetBSDu :) ?
<obrut> :P
<obrut> imam i netbsd i freebsd instalacija :)
<dodobas> obrut: a illumos ? :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: do tell, kaj ti je sve trebalo da to proradi ?:D
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU6CvPRl2Hw
<datase> YouTube: MVP + Pokemon Go = MUST SEE TV - 0:00:25 - 1374747 views - 7669 likes / 493 dislikes
<ivoks> stari su otisle predaleko
<dodobas> ahahahahah.... sve je to ok
<ivoks> liku je razbio lubanju
<dodobas> lik je potpisao da u 'kavez' ulazi na svoju odgovornost ... kreten... lai potpisao je ...
<BotaniCar> Ako su profesionalci osigurani su i svjesni rizika, jebi ga, frendovi rade u vojsci u antiteroristickoj, nisu budale zato kaj su se primili posla na kojem mogu poginut' 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: skicni ovo ( slika frakture, malo nize ) http://imgur.com/gallery/G9mAJ 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: znam, vidio sam
<obrut> dodobas: illumos nisam probo :)
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/zrakoplovi-ne-mogu-sletjeti-na-splitski-aerodrom-1100200
<ivoks> totalni prometni kolaps ove sezone
<ivoks> https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g2034462-d2533942-r393254156-Jamming_Adventures-Murter_Murter_Island_Sibenik_Knin_County_Dalmatia.html
<ivoks> Let me just say that you cannot go wrong with Jamming Adventures! Everything from the activities, cuisine, tour guides, etc was amazing! Paul and his team made us feel like we were part of the family and immersed us into Croatian culture. Get ready for beautiful sites, fresh food, and a great work out! :)
<ivoks> kaj da vam velim
<ivoks> Absolutely an amazing trip! This crew is the best to show you life, cuisine, wine and adventure in Croatia. Great vibes and loads of fun. I will be back again! 
<ivoks> zvijezde smo :)
<in1t3r> vece
<obrut> hmm, cini mi se da bi jedan sajt na kojeg sam sad naletio mogao biti dobar kandidat za sql injection :P
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-19
<dodobas> kolko ste pokemona uvatili ?
<vileni> previse?
<dodobas> vileni: koji ti je najveci cp ? :)
<vileni> dodobas: mislim da 218
<vileni> zena ima nesto jace, blizu 300
<vileni> a u gymu sam vidio po 850 da imaju, neznam kako
<dodobas> uuuh, ja sam na 59 :)
<vileni> jesi odabrao tim vec?
<dodobas> nope... tek sam lvl3 ...
<dodobas> ali bugga se klijent ... henga kad ga ides uhvatit ...
<vileni> jel imas AR ukljucen?
<dodobas> nekoliko puta ... 
<vileni> i koji mob
<dodobas> ne
<dodobas> xioami 5s
<vileni> meni radi ok sve, ali na s5 mini je prilicno lose
<dodobas> to je kao ;samsung s7;
<BotaniCar> Buducnost ide u tocno onom smjeru koji sam prognozirao: http://www.pcworld.com/article/3094230/windows/oil-and-water-heres-ubuntu-linuxs-unity-desktop-running-natively-on-windows-10.html # svejetoisto
<BotaniCar> Juto, junacine
<vileni> ja ne zelim unity ni na linuxu, kamoli na windowsima :)
<BotaniCar> Moja poanta je da kroz ~2 generacije OS-ova, korisnik nece ni znati sto koristi, razvojnici / sistemci hoce, jer ce krpati sranja ispod haube, ali user nece
<vileni> kao da useri sad znaju sto imaju :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, znaju da li im je writer MS word ili Libre :) 
<BotaniCar> Jer je logo vidljiv kod paljenja aplikacije :)
<Mmike> vileni: kaj je CP ?
<Mmike> dodobas: ^^
<hbogner> Mmike, da to nije Canonical Partner?
<vileni> Mmike: pokemoni
<Mmike> <dodobas> [09:00:51] vileni: koji ti je najveci cp ? :)
<Mmike> <vileni> [09:02:58] dodobas: mislim da 218
<vileni> combat power valjda
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> vileni: i ti igras?
<Mmike> za dodobasa mi je jasno, arch ga protupio
<vileni> Mmike: a ono, tu i tamo, vise zena igra
<Mmike> svasta
<Mmike> 'zena igra'
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> pa da, onda setamo psa i obilazimo pokestops i tako
<vileni> ingress joj nije bio zanimljiv ali ovo je
<Mmike> http://gadgetsgo.com/grilling-auto-bbq-small-food-car-cooker.html
<Mmike> hahaha :)
<Mmike> ingress sam ja igrao jedno 5 dana i odustao :)
<hbogner> Mmike, to planiras grillat dok se vozis po gradu?
<Mmike> ma da
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> sad kak imam nitro na autu onda sam mislio ispuh koristiti za to
<hbogner> dok putujes od mekpersa do koste :d
<vileni> Mmike: sta imas za rucak planirano
<Mmike> vileni: nemam :)
<Mmike> vileni: vi ste se preselili tu sad?
<vileni> Mmike: da
<Mmike> vileni: stacemo onda?
<Mmike> http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2016/Jul/51
<Mmike> guba
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ima vas :) 
<in1t3r> useri ne naju sta voze to je definitivno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nasao si sveti gral svih putnih rostilja !! :) 
<vileni> jao, 15min teamviewera sa indijcem developerom, kao dvije vjecnosti
<BotaniCar> Ja u ponedjeljak imam TV edukacijski session s Tajvancem i Indijcem, vec sam kupio cepice za usi i planiram samo traziti transkript sesije :)
<Mmike> Ha!
<Mmike> Seafile spasio stvar s jos jednim cryptolockerom :D
<Mmike> WO-HA-DO! :D
<SilverSpace> jebemti giht
<vileni> mene zvao poznanik jucer, da jel znam gdje kupiti bitcoine
<vileni> neka zena pokupila to, traze 2 bitcoina za dekriptiranje
<vileni> a koliko vidim fino su porasli u vrijednosti, sad kad imaju namjenu :)
<Mmike> vileni: brexit, nakon toga bio fini skok
<Mmike> <- kreten, jer nisam reagirao
<vileni> ma zezam, ionako ne pratim
<vileni> imam neke litecoine samo, i ne sjecam se tocno gdje
<Mmike> al' ovo sa seafileom je odlicna fora
<vileni> seafile kao prevencija ili ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak t seafile spasi od lockera ? Svi koje sam vidio se zakace na bilo koji share na mrezi i sjebu sadrzaj
<BotaniCar> To ukljucuje i seafile mountove 
<BotaniCar> A stara verzija dokumenta mi vecinom nije pomoc
<BotaniCar> ( ako mislis na versioning ) 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kak mislis - nije ti pomoc?
<Mmike> pa upravo to je pomoc
<Mmike> uzmes staru verziju
<Mmike> koja nije kriptolokana
<Mmike> jer, ovaj kakti obrise fajl i napravi novi
<Mmike> al' u seafile historyju imas sve izmjene nad fajlom
<Mmike> pa tak i ovu prije nego kaj je kriptoloker poceo srat
<BotaniCar> Ovo ( http://i.imgur.com/uAm2qlG.png ) bi se svidjelo Gruberu, little tankie :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: hocu reci da moji korisnici nisu pedantni i izmedju dvije revizije dokumenta bude i po 60% razlike u sadrzaju, stara verzija dokumenta mi je korisna umalo kao i prazan dokument
<BotaniCar> Za one koji se nisu mijenjali je super, da 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dve revizije dokumenta
<Mmike> kaj ti pricas? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si malo autist' , kad te ne-tvoja terminologija tak izbaci iz takta ? OK, nije revizija nego verzija. Verzija dokumenta, Carol 
<Mmike> nisam ja autist neg ti trkeljas opet
<Mmike> dve revizije mogu imat i 100% razlike u sadrzaju
<Mmike> ak je netko - promijenio cijeli dokument
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak ti je to bed?
<Mmike> napravis dokument, snimis ga
<Mmike> dodje lik 2, otvori, promjeni, snimi
<Mmike> to je druga revizija
<Mmike> dodje opet prvi lik, uzme, promjeni, snimi
<Mmike> to je 3ca revizija
<Mmike> dodje keylocker, uzme, zakriptira, snimi
<Mmike> to je 4ta revizije
<Mmike> revizija
<Mmike> dodjes ti i kazes 'hvala ti, seafile' i uzmes 3cu reviziju
<Mmike> i kazes kriptolokeru 'sjebo sam te'
<Mmike> i platis meni neki sitni mjesecni pausal jer ti odrzavam seafile :)
<Mmike> a ak tvoji korisnici uzmu dokument pa ga cuvaju lokalno
<Mmike> pa imaju 505 promjena bez da su snimili to na seafile shareani folder
<Mmike> onda promijeni korisnike
<Mmike> ili ih educiraj
<BotaniCar> Mmike: recimo da sam 01.07. popusio cryptek koji mi je zgazio moj Vazni_dokument_102.doc , na seafileu imam i verziju Vazni_dokument_101.doc koja nema ni 30% sadrzaja jednakog onom u Vazni_dokument_102.doc . Kuzis, stara verzija mi ne vrijedi nish. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak nemas?
<Mmike> zakaj nemas?
<Mmike> di cuvas taj dokument da nemas?
<Mmike> otvoris sa seafiela
<Mmike> snimis u seafile
<Mmike> ono, seafile ti je u K: 
<Mmike> i sve imas tamo
<Mmike> ne kuzim di je tvoj problem?
<BotaniCar> Zakaj bi to imalo veze s cuvanjem ? Izmedju dva snimanja se promijenilo 70% dokumenta,lokalni klijent je najcesce offline i sync s seafeleom se desi mozda jednom tjedno. 
<Mmike> popravi klijenta
<Mmike> i korisnika
<Mmike> nema sync sa seafileom jednom tjedno
<Mmike> to se desava - stalno
<Mmike> inace nema smisla
<BotaniCar> To se desava kad si online. 
<BotaniCar> I ima smisla
<BotaniCar> Zamisli da ima ljudi koji nisu online stalno
<Mmike> zamisljam i ljude koji nisu vatrom znali baratati
<BotaniCar> Ergo, meni versioning ne pomaze puno kad klijent popusi kripteka
<Mmike> popravi klijenta
<BotaniCar> Klijent je ispravan, ne mogu popraviti prirodu njegovog posla
<Mmike> ili ih educiraj
<Mmike> mosh, al ne zelis
<Mmike> mod 'lakse mi je ovako'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne kuzis. Biti offline je legitimni modus opreandi za mnoge,it is what it is
<Mmike> ne, ti ne kuzis :)
<Mmike> biti offline nije opcija :)
<BotaniCar> Dakle, da se vratimo na pocetak, super je seafile, ali *meni* versioning ne pomaze puno
<BotaniCar> 'Njas
<Mmike> naravno, jer ne koristis alat ispravno
<Mmike> to k'o da imas git
<Mmike> al' ne commitas nikad
<Mmike> jer imas neki svoj (legitimni) razlog zakaj ne commitas
<Mmike> i onda pricas kak ti git ne  rjesava problem jer, eto, ti ne commitas
<BotaniCar> I, di je laz u izjavi ? 
<Mmike> di sam ja rekao da je izjava lazna?
<BotaniCar> Zakaj rastezemo ovaj razgovor ako nisi ? 
<Mmike> ne znam, ti si pitao 'di je laz u izjavi', nicim izazvan
<Mmike> daklem, imas alat, ne koristis ga ispravno, i onda velis 'da, ne rjesava mi bas problem'
<BotaniCar> Pa ne znam kak drugacije da protumacim to da si moju opasku da mi je situaciono koristan pretvorio u lov na vjest^Hnacin koristenja alata :)
<Mmike> nema tu lazi, semanticki, nikakve
<nixhr> dobar dan
<Mmike> stovise, istina je da ne koristis alat kak spada :D
<BotaniCar> ma kak "ispravno" :) De skicni user manual i pokazi prstom di definira da moram biti stalno spojen
<BotaniCar> Spajas se "bet efford" metodom, to je sve
<Mmike> a ok
<BotaniCar> ak ja tipkam, pardon
<BotaniCar> *KAK
<Mmike> to k'o da velim 'di pise u gitu da moram commitat'
<Mmike> ne moras
<Mmike> al' ne vidim smisla u koristenju gita onda
<BotaniCar> OK, onda zajebimo "pravo" i "krivo" i usvojimo "meni ovo igra" i "meni ne igra" :)
<Mmike> pa, velim ti
<Mmike> educiraj korisnike
<Mmike> objasni im zakaj i kak
<nixhr> a prije edukacije
<nixhr> simuliraj pizdariju totalnu :D
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> eto, pragmatik je dosao :D
<nixhr> nek 2 dana misle da su ostali bez svih fajlova
<nixhr> da se USERU
<BotaniCar> nemrem covjeka educirati da u stepama Azzije nadje internet, a nema ni pitke vode :) Spoji se kad dodje negdje do neta i nemre bolje 
<nixhr> e onda ce te slusat
<nixhr> ovak mozes bajat kolko hoces
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mozes, jer ak moze otvorit mejl sa keylockerom moze i syncat seafile folder
<BotaniCar> Mmike: slazem se. I u tom trenutku ce uploadat'/sjebat online kopiju , lokalna je sjebata, ranija verzija je 70% drugacija 
<Mmike> krivo radis
<Mmike> nema kaj verzija bit drugacija
<Mmike> kad kliknes 'save', sejva se u seafile folder
<BotaniCar> Kaj pricas ti ? 
<BotaniCar> "nema kaj biti drugacija" ?! Pa nemam (serem sad) word dokumente zato da budu isti cijelu vjecnost :)
<BotaniCar> To je glinena plocica :) Moji ljudi na dokumentima rade, ono, mijenjaju ih :)
<BotaniCar> A slabo su spojivi :)
<Mmike> namjerno se radis idijotom sad :)
<Mmike> pa mi ovo vise nema smisla :)
<BotaniCar> Slazem se  rekli smo si sve konkretno pred 40 linija teksta. Vezano, veli ekipa da su ovi noviji kripteki probirljivi i da im pomaze kad spremaju datoteke s nekom izmisljenom ekstenzijom. Nisam probao. 
<BotaniCar> nixhr: di si ti , di je dete ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ideja je da sve promjene snimas u seafile folder
<Mmike> k'o sto je ideja da kad radis s gitom cesto commitas
<Mmike> jer ti se onda nemre desit da 'JOOOOOOOOOOOOJ SVE SAM SI OBRISAO'
<Mmike> a zadnji commit bio pred 2 tjedna
<BotaniCar> Mmike: velim ti da imam ljude koji su silom prilika offline na duzi period. Nema hocu-necu. U tom periodu se nakupi razlike izmedju sadrzaja neke datoteke kod njih, i one na serveru. Ako ih je u medjuvremenu sjeb'o kriptek - njima stara verzija s servera ne vrijedi puno. 
<BotaniCar> A , da uberu kriptek ne moraju ni bit online, jedan sjeban USB stick je dovoljan 
<BotaniCar> No, te se ljude stiti na drugi nacin
<BotaniCar> OK, dokumente, ljudi se stite sami
<BotaniCar> HongKonzani su mi uspjeli krivo ispunit' svaki element racuna osim broja racuna (svojeg) i imena firme (moje) :)
<nixhr> BotaniCar: na brdu, dete na moru
<BotaniCar> nixhr: ljubomorim, samo da znas :)
<nixhr> ma mislim da nemas zakaj, iskreno
<BotaniCar> Nadam se da si u krivu :)
<vileni> [13:52:52]: Yes Delibot whitelisted my ip
<vileni> zvali su me i gore
<BotaniCar> lol
<hbogner> vileni, kaj si postao bot :D
<BotaniCar> Epic advice , pardon my French: Top advice on giving a handjob: use your mouth. 
<jelly> ^^
<vileni> hbogner: http://delibot.blogspot.hr/
<jelly> kaj je seafile?
<BotaniCar> Skoro pa owncloud :)
<jelly> ali... bolji? zakrpaniji? sareniji?
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran da je po icem bolji, drugi proizvodjac. nisam puno trosio
<jelly> ah, based on git
<jelly> mozda si dosli do tocke da je based-on-git upotrebljiv za normalnu raju
<Mmike> jelly: masa ljudi to koristi, ne znam zakaj im owncloud ne valja
<Mmike> instalacija je ocajna
<jelly> nije li owncloud php?
<Mmike> isto k'o seafile
<jelly> reason enough
<jelly> pise da je seafile C
<jelly> kod je python
<jelly> https://github.com/haiwen/seafile
<jelly> zanimljiva kombinacija licenci
<Mmike> jelly: da, krivo, php je
<Mmike> erm, PYTHON je
<Mmike> samo je seaf-server u cju
<Mmike> 'samo'
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> nema instalacije seaf
<Mmike> nego na ruke
<Mmike> ima neka skripta, kao
<Mmike> koja ti u /var/lib/seaf nakelji sve te bajnarije ownane od ruta
<Mmike> i vrte se k'o root
<Mmike> po defaultu
<Mmike> onda na ruke to sve popravis
<Mmike> i onda dodje nova verzija
<Mmike> pa ajmo opet
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> al' spasava od clockera
<jelly> valjda ce ga neko zapakirati
<BotaniCar> *looks expectingly at Mmike*
<BotaniCar> will you ?
<BotaniCar> *puppy eyes*
<Mmike> yea
<jelly> sto je clocker?
<BotaniCar> CryptoLocker ? 
<BotaniCar> Kriptek :) 
<jelly> ah
<jelly> na godisnjem sam, mozak radi na rezervi
 * jelly instalirao windowse 10, to jos uvijek ne zna samo naci i staviti optimalne drivere
<BotaniCar> Sigurno imas neoptimalan hardver, kak bi MS bio kriv :)
<BotaniCar> Pravo je pitanje, koju igru igras na steamu, kad trebas windowse :)
<jelly> imam driver kojeg vendor vise ne podrzava za win 10
<jelly> hardver*
<jelly> ni jednu, samo sam htio vidit kak izgledaju dok je jos upgrade besplatan
<BotaniCar> A ono, lepi su, kaj ne ? **manje ruzni od W8 :)
<jelly> vele da negdje krajem srpnja vise nece biti besplatnih upgradea
<jelly> pojma, osmicu preskocio
<jelly> imam pristup na neke servere sa 2012, to je valjda slicno
<BotaniCar> Da 
<jelly> tj. 2012R2
<Mmike> jelly: do 29.7 mosh, poslije vishe nemosh
<jelly> e, to
<jelly> installer je ok, brze se instalira i zakrpa nego debian
<BotaniCar> Cekcek, kompletno se popetcha brze nego debian ? ne ono "popetchan dok ga ne rebootas, onda skuzi da ima jos zetabajt apdejta" ? 
<BotaniCar> Reci da ga nisi rebootao :) 
<jelly> jedno 2-3 puta se reboota
<jelly> al velim, onda sam potrosio 2-3 sata trazec fakin drivere za monitor i gpu, jer je po defaultu imao samo 1024x768 i nisu radile kontrole za osvjetljenje
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha :) Figures :) 
<vileni> jelly: to si na 420 stavio?
<jelly> T420s 
<vileni> sad bi teoretski trebala ostati licenca vezana uz taj hardver?
<jelly> uredno je prihvatio licencu od sedmice, da
<BotaniCar> ja bi napravio bare-metal backup, za svaki slucaj :)
<jelly> ionako nisam imao originalni OS
<vileni> jelly: a bila je cista instalacija sa keyem od 7?
<jelly> ne, nemam originalne medije niti OS
<jelly> windows installerom sam preformatirao particiju osmice koju je stavio prodavac hardvera i stavio 10 na to mjesto
<jelly> key je sa naljepnice
<BotaniCar> Ajebate, prihvatilo i OEM key, finjak 
<jelly> da nije, nastavio bi nemati windowse
<BotaniCar> #NoRegrets
<hbogner> jel netko od vas koristi uwsgi?
<hbogner> imam ga na 14.04 i kad pokrenem "service uwsgi start" javlja mi fail ali ga ipak pokrene
<hbogner> a u upstart logu nemam uwsgi
<Mmike> jelly: ti si upgrade radio sa 7 na 10 ?
<jelly> nova instalacija
<Mmike> hbogner: potrgan je uswsgi na 14.04 taj koji je spaketiran, skini svoj
<Mmike> jelly: oklen ti key?
<jelly> Mmike, key je OEM sa naljepnice
<jelly> key za win 7 pro uredno radi za win 10 pro
<jelly> hardver je originalno instaliran sa win 7, ali tih win 7 vise nemam, kao drugi vlasnik nisam ih nikad ni imao
<Mmike> jelly: o? thnx :)
<jelly> to neko vrijeme nije radilo, ali radi sa friskim .iso koji sam downloadao prekjucer
<jelly> windowsi su se aktivirali jos dok su bili offline bez konfiguriranog wifi
<jelly> winusb (iz webupd8 repozitorija) je napravio bootable stick uz manje poteskoce
<jelly> webupd8 repozitorij, medjutim, je opasno lose podesen
<hbogner> Mmike, thx, vec se neko vrijeme mucim s tim ...
<jelly> nema NotAutomatic i hoce upgradeat pakete koji postoje i u distribuciji
<jelly> Update Manager je "nasao" 10 novih paketa i htio upgradeati
<hbogner> Mmike, ali ovaj uwsgi se pokrene i radi, samo sto stalno javlja fail :D
<jelly> oho, http://blogs.skype.com/2016/07/13/skype-for-linux-alpha-and-calling-on-chrome-and-chromebooks/
<jelly> > you will be able to call your friends and family on the latest versions of Skype on Windows, Mac, iOS and Android, but you won’t be able to make or receive calls to and from the previous versions of Skype for Linux (4.3.0.37).
<jelly> lol
<jelly> sva sreca da ionako ne moram pricat ni s kim drugim tko koristi linuxe
<Maximilianko> hello
<Maximilianko> trebam pomoc, relativno sam nov ali snalazim se sa Ubuntu 14.04...
<Maximilianko> Instalirao sam Wowza server na Ubuntu 14.04 sa dve mrezne karte....Wowza bi trebalo da preuzme multicast stream na prvom NIC-u, da ga transkoduje i broadcastuje na drugom NIC-u
<Maximilianko> problem je sto Wowza nece da otvori multicast stream udp://225.224.2.3:3005. Firewall je off... 
<DomaMuffin> Dodjem s posla, zatekne me rebootani PC. Firefox ljubazno ponudi da mi restora session, ja prihvatim, on mi restora N "new tab" tabova :=)
<Mmike> wowza
<Mmike> kol'ko za to nisam cuo :D
<ivoks> Curr: 63.67 GBit/s
<ivoks> brijem da je nload popizdio
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si tu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da
<SilverSpace> meni danas sluske stigle i to one prve
<SilverSpace> jel tebi kaj stiglo
<Mmike> ne :) :) :)
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> nest mi je stiglo!
<Mmike> moram po to u postu
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> ne stignem vise danas
<SilverSpace> tri mjeseca su negdje zapele :) 
<Mmike> kakvi idijoti
<Mmike> a druge si dobio?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-20
<vileni> i jutro
<vileni> opet
<Mmike> OYO!
<Mmike> YOY!
<BotaniCar> OYOooooo
<BotaniCar> Dze ste , momcine ! 
<dodobas> Mmike: si radio kad remapping bad blockova na disku ?
<Mmike> dodobas: nop. Kad disk umre (ili umire), dd_rescue for the rescue
<Mmike> I onda na kopiji filesystema probas fsck, pa mountat. Ako ne ide - photorec.
<dodobas> # 2  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%      9212         125285750
<vileni> izgleda da ce burgerbar otvoriti tu na ulazu u zavrtnicu
<hbogner_> dodobas, vrijeme je za novi disk/laptop :D
<hbogner_> danasnji faliure rate ti je jako visok, 2/2
<Mmike> dodobas: menjaj disk
<Mmike> vileni: koji, onaj s velesajma?
<Mmike> taj mi je postao fakat los :(
<dodobas> kupujem onog trena kad netko (a da nije apple) na trziste izbaci laptop s Intel Core i7-6785R proc
<hbogner_> za pocetak mozes onda samo novi disk
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da da
<vileni> meni je i dalje ok, a i jeftin je
<vileni> ovaj submarine je prilicno mal, iako puno bolji od burgeraja po tom pitanju
<Mmike> meni je bas los
<Mmike> sjebali su s pecivom i jos necim
<Mmike> brutal burger bar u koturaskoj (ili di vec) je kopija tog s velesajma (navodno zena koja je radila tamo otvorila to)
<Mmike> i taj je dobar, ono , k'o nekad ovaj na velesajmu
<Mmike> a cijena ista, za 21 kunu dobijes fakat solidno jelo
<Mmike> submarine ti je mal?
<Mmike> mislim, nije nist ekstra velik, al' je ono, ok velicina
<Mmike> jedino kaj meni nije nist posebno
<Mmike> ok je
<Mmike> bolje od brutal burgera, da - al' i skoro duplo skuplje :D
<Mmike> a burgeraj nema premca
<Mmike> jedino kaj su pre mali
<Mmike> tak da ne idem tamo skoro nikad :)
<vileni> ma ne moze burgeraj biti toliko dobar koliko je malo to
<Mmike> ha, cuj
<Mmike> moze, i je :)
<Mmike> meni, dakako
<vileni> a brutal je u koranskoj
<vileni> prosao onuda, netko mi rekao da nije nesto
<vileni> ali ja ionako ne vjerujem ljudima
<Mmike> e, da, koranska
<Mmike> vileni: isti je k'o nekad na velesajmu
<Mmike> cak su i meniji isti :D
<Mmike> meni puno bolji nego sadasnji velesajam
<dodobas> jel ima neki app za to ?
<ivoks> ibm otvara centar u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> tko se buni? perpetuum mobile, firme koja radi samo sa drzavom :)
<hbogner_> kak znas da se bune? 
<ivoks> pa rekao je
<Mmike> "Maid of honnor" -> "napravljen od casti"
<Mmike> ivoks: de url
<Mmike> jadan ivo :)
<Mmike> skroz kul lik za sjest i popit pivo
<Mmike> ako trosite trusty, upgradeirajte si kernele na 4.4
<Mmike> jer svi ovi prije vise nece dobijati sikjuriti apdejte, EOL su u kolovozu
<Mmike> ivoks: di se buni Perpetulum?
<Mmike> Od svih poroka koje imam i koje sam imao cigarete su definitivno najdebilniji.
<vileni> neki se opamete, neki ne
<vileni> neke nije briga :)
<vileni> http://www.shotdeadinthehead.com/i-love-car-racing-t-shirt.html
<BotaniCar> vileni: sjajna majica :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mene vise zanima kak ce IBM navuc' tih 500+ radnika, a da su na nivou, i da nisu uvoz iz Rumunjske 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ima da sjebu prosjecne place na regionaln om trzistu, ako to misle izvesti
<ivoks> joj...
<ivoks> drame
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ibm moze u jednom hopu zaposliti vise ljudi nego sve IT firme u hrvatskoj zajedno
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nisam na to mislio, nego na to da i nema bas slobodnog kadra
<ivoks> kad se netko buni kako ce unistiti domace IT tvrtke, ide mi smijeh na usta
<ivoks> ne postoje domace IT tvrtke
<ivoks> kao sto ne postoje ni strane
<ivoks> IT firme su firme koje su na globalnom trzistu
<ivoks> npr
<BotaniCar> Di sam onda  ja zaposlen ? :) 
<ivoks> radimo drame oko 800 zaposlenih u IBMu, jer je strana firma
<BotaniCar> U wannabe IT firmi ? :D
<ivoks> a u isto vrijeme se ponosimo bellabeatom
<ivoks> a bellabeat je nas isto koliko i ibm
<ivoks> ako zeli zaposljavati u hrvatskoj, trgovacko drustvo mora biti registrirano u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> dosta vise s tim 'oni su tudji'
<ivoks> ima slobodnog kadra
<ivoks> mozda konacno fakulteti pocnu raditi ljude koji nam trebaju
<ivoks> skupa sa srednjim skolama
<ivoks> i moj stari i ja imamo probleme sa zaposljavanjem
<ivoks> on ne moze naci stolare
<ivoks> ja ne mogu naci turisticke vodice
<ivoks> al bitno da imamo plijeve pravnika i ekonomista na burzi
<ivoks> boli me kita, ja sam odlucio zaposliti stranca dole na murteru
<ivoks> jer nasih nema, a ti i kojih ima su debili svjetske klase koji sanjaju da ce nakon godinu dana rada zaraditi za 45m jahtu
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> trgovacko drustvo u .hr placa poreze u .hr
<ivoks> proslo je godinu dana skoro
<ivoks> a ja sam jos uvijek u soku od 'ja ne pristajem na nista manje od 100€ na sat'
<ivoks> nezaposlena, nikad radila nije
<Mmike> pa to je ok
<Mmike> e, to je drugo :D
<Mmike> toj treba dat pokemon go
<Mmike> i nek ide u minsko polje
<vileni> ivoks: to misli na turisticke ili "druge" usluge? :)
<vileni> mozda je krivo procitala oglas o animiranju turista
<ivoks> vileni: toliko ni kurvanjem ne bi zaradila
<ivoks> pazi, 100€ na sat
<ivoks> neto, da se razumijemo
<vileni> ivoks: a radno iskustvo?
<ivoks> to znaci da bi neto zaradila 18.000 eura na mjesec
<ivoks> kakve su to nebuloze
<ivoks> vileni: 0
<vileni> strasno
<vileni> meni je prvo radno iskustvo bilo 12kn/h
<ivoks> ja toliko ni sad ne zaradujem :)
<ivoks> moje prvo je bilo 250kn/mjesec
<ivoks> i tako dvije godine
<ivoks> na gradjevini
<ivoks> naucio linux tak dobro da je sljedeci gig bio 200kn/sat
<ivoks> da sam kojim slucajem bio na feru, ne bi nis linuxa naucio
<BotaniCar> Da imas fax, ne bi ni morao nauciti, imao bi u startu veze koje si ovako morao stvarati vremenom :)
<Mmike> yea, right :D
<Mmike> to bi vrijedilo da je ekonomiju studirao
<Mmike> ili gradjevinu
<Mmike> oh, wait :D
<Mmike> IDIJOT NIJE PLATIO PARKING
<Mmike> I SAD JE DOBIO 100 kuna
<Mmike> picke!
<vileni> to su ti 2 hamburgera manje
<Mmike> idi-jot
<BotaniCar> Cuj, jedina gora stvar nego kad mi netko na nos nabija da ima FER je da je zavrsio onu catriguoli ili kak vec lakrdiju :)
<Mmike> catrista?
<vileni> tako sam ja u pozegi, produzio parking za bjelovar prvu zonu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mogu ja kak dobit picke za 100 kn 
<Mmike> vileni: dobra :D
<vileni> i onda kad sam htio platiti za pozegu, vidio da vec imam dnevnu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pip install picka
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa onda upali piton i reci: import picka
<BotaniCar> Mmike: *cotrugli ! 
<Mmike> i nakon toga: help(picka)
 * Mmike ne zna stso su cotrugli?
<BotaniCar> jao, da, sad sam se sjetio PICKA-e :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ona shema di se zlatna mlades uchipi da stekne formalno visoko obrazovanje. Sjede i pricaju na Ingrid englestini, dobro se obliju , jebu i jedzu skupa, a poslije to koriste da jedni s drugima sklapaju poslove :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: i dalje nemam pojma koji su ti
 * Mmike danas jede mesinu s icom i izrazito je sretan radi toga
<BotaniCar> Sec, dat cu ti link, kod KING ICT-a su 
<Mmike> plus, customer je reko da ne moram popravljat mongodb, pa sam jos sretniji! :D :D :D
<BotaniCar> http://cotrugli.org/
<BotaniCar> Uostalom, pitaj ivoksa, on je nedavno skuzio da je lijen pisat' diplomski pa je gledao koliko kosta da si takvu diplomu kupi :)
<BotaniCar> **MBA
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj je skupo, ja bi si to ubo
 * BotaniCar se uvijek iznenadi kak je mmike fuin i pristupacan kad novake nagovara na ljunax
<BotaniCar> *ugodno iznenadi
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/petrina-vrijedjao-policajce-jebem-mater-svakome-tko-mi-kaze-da-je-hrvatska-pravna-drzava/608969.aspx # Mozda je malo sirov, ali meni se dopada :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ?
<ivoks> ne svidja mi se razvoj dogadjaja u turskoj
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj ? Referenciram se na tebe na saljiv ( nadam se , ne uvredljiv! )nacin, nedavno si gledao cotrugli ponudu
<ivoks> brijem da ce erdogan izaci na izbore
<ivoks> pa ce, kao i hitler, nakon fingiranja, dobiti 2/3 vlast
<ivoks> a onda ce turska postati islamska drzava
<ivoks> jer, kako objasniti smjene na svucilistima?
<BotaniCar> Da, sad je sve dzihadiste izveo na ulicu, logican korak su namjesteni izbori. Na zalost mi se cini da si bio u pravu s zlogukim prorokovanjem od neki dan :(
<ivoks> kako objasniti da iz dzamija pozivaju ljude na ulicu
<ivoks> a ako se to desi...
<ivoks> ako postane religijska drzava
<ivoks> desiti ce se nesto zbog cega ce se hitler okrenuti u grobu
<ivoks> nijemci i izraelci ce biti u ratu na istoj strani
<ivoks> i mi skupa s njima
<ivoks> samo kaj... taj ce se rat voditi na nasim granicama
<ivoks> tog se bojim
<hbogner_> o uwsgi moj uwsgi, napokon radis kako treba
<Mmike> hbogner_: sad brzo blogpost napisati kak si to uspio
<Mmike> http://boingboing.net/2015/12/14/philips-pushes-lightbulb-firmw.html
<Mmike> waaat  :)
<ivoks> zna netko dobre klima majstore?
<ivoks> uveo bi klimu u ured, da mi se mirka ne preznoji sad u kolovozu
<ivoks> a i kenny
<ivoks> http://www.klima-uredaji.hr/
<ivoks> imaju i najbolji web
<ivoks> pa eto...
<vileni> ja bi ugradio jos jednu
<vileni> trenutacna moze ohladiti dnevnu i malo kuhinju
<vileni> drugi hodnik i 2 sobe ne
<ivoks> fakat ne znam kod koga uzeti
<Mmike> vileni: klima hladi samo onu prostoriju u kojoj je
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> ima tko bedove sa 4.2 i novijim kernelima?
<Mmike> naime, u nekom trenutku je 'upalljen' intel_pstate
<Mmike> koji, kao, bolje kontrolira cpu throttling
<Mmike> medjutim meni sad, kad zavrtim nesto sto se rasiri na svih 8 jezgri, isti spusti CPUjeve na 1.5GHz
<Mmike> i cijeli laptop se uspori
<vileni> Mmike: a na koliko dodje temp prije toga?
<Mmike> 90C
<Mmike> al' isto toliko dodje i kad imam 3.13 kernel i kad kazem 'max performance' governor da se upali
<vileni> a ocito ovaj smatra da je to previse 
<Mmike> precisely
<vileni> mislim, i meni je previse
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo  | head -1
<Mmike> cpu MHz		: 1499.953
<vileni> ja sam htio ogranici da ne ide iznad 2ghz nikad
<vileni> pa nisam uspio
<Mmike> vileni: nije previse, to je normalna temperatura za taj proc
<vrodic> btw problem sa IBM call centrom je sto su oni dobili porezne olaksice a domace R&D firme su ih izgubile nedavno, tako bar pise Tonci Jukic ovdje 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas thermald instaliran na kanti koja ti throttla ? 
<vrodic> http://bit.ly/2a89WVu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: yup, al' to sam imao i na 3.13
<Mmike> intel_pstate kad disableam pri bootu, i maknem intel_pclampovoono modul, onda radi ok
<BotaniCar> vrodic: primjeti da se nije nikako argumentirao, vjerojatno se poziva na novinske clanke koje takodjer nisu razlozile kakve su to olaksice dali IBMu
<Mmike> probat cu sutra 4.4 kernel
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam mislio u negativnom kontekstu, thermald bi trebao znati ispravno podesiti cpu_governer, tak da se ne kolje s intel_kurcem
<vrodic> BotaniCar: da, ja nemam pojma tko je tu u pravu, vidjet cemo, tonci ima firmu i radi igre, valjda zna da su ukinute olaksice za R&D, Alan Sumina isto
<vrodic> tako da nije da samo Spigel kritizira ovo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mislim da thermald nist ne radi
<vrodic> da, powerclamp je vjerojatno zaduzen
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ima u upstreamu/negdje noviji thermald ?
<vrodic> moze se i sam proc throtlat
<BotaniCar> aha, da ga sustav uopce ne poziva ?
<vrodic> da, tko bi znao
<vrodic> meni se cini da su te stvari pomaknute iz user spacea prema kernelu u zadnje vrijeme
<vrodic> ja sam krivo stavio termalnu pastu na desktopu i burnP6 x 8 mi je ugrijao 6700 desktop cpu na 95 stupnjeva, a nesto ga je spustilo na 2.8 ghz
<vrodic> sada u full loadu bude na 55 stupnjeva sa ne-stock coolerom
<Mmike> peh
<Mmike> sad sam ugasio theramld
<Mmike> i proc je zalockan na 1.5 :D
<BotaniCar> pih :) 
<BotaniCar> Idi kupi novi CPU, ovo ti je prilika ! :)
<BotaniCar> *izgovor
<vrodic> ako ti treba laptop, uzmi neki sa malo vise zeljeza u sebi da to moze oladit :)
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> nije bed u CPUui
<BotaniCar> I da imas kaj nosit' na Sljeme :)
<vrodic> ovaj moj asus n56j je odlican
<Mmike> nego u krenelu :)
<Mmike> konji :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jebo te, ti bas ne znas prepoznat nekvalitetan-ali -tebi-u-prilog savjet :) Ono, odes zeni i velis joj da sve kolege vele da ti treba novi CPU , i pokazes ovo :)
<Mmike> laptop
<Mmike> to je najbolji cpu koji mogu imat u njemu
<BotaniCar> Nda, to je bed, ti volis IBMove s klitachem :( 
<vrodic> za working laptop bih rado barem 6700hq
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zanimljivo, doma (3.13 kernel) opce nemam thermald
<BotaniCar> Bas. Svejedno, ne pomaze :)
<BotaniCar> #kutakZaOzenjene http://imgur.com/gallery/9EBTY
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas instaliran msr-tools na kanti na kojoj koristis thermald ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ili jednostavno stavi "100" u /sys/devices/system/cpu/intel_pstate
<BotaniCar> **/sys/devices/system/cpu/intel_pstate/min_perf_pct, pardon
<ivoks> link u uredu mi je tak super
<ivoks> da razmisljam koristiti telefon za pristup internetu
<ivoks> kurac od ovce, a ne link
<nixhr> jebem ti supermirko
<nixhr> i javu za kvm konzolu
<Mmike> supermirko kiks es!
<nixhr> ma je
<nixhr> ok je
<nixhr> al zasto rade te konzole sa javom u danasnje vrijeme
<nixhr> samo drke s tim
<vileni> ima netko da nema java konzolu?
<nixhr> transip.eu :D
<hbogner_> Mmike, ipak nisam rjesio uwsgi
<ruthr> muffin .. jak ti kutak .. 
<BotaniCar> nixhr: https://mobile.twitter.com/Supermicro_SW/status/736287016191660034
<BotaniCar> ruthr: bok, kaj mi je jako ? 
<BotaniCar> aha :) Pa, jel lazu ? :) 
<ruthr> muffin . kutak .. mislio da cu sad vidit neke manekenke gole a ono drek 
<BotaniCar> Nenen, gole manekenke cuvam doma u ormaru, za vas samo surove zivotne istine :)
<nixhr> botanicar - lazu :)
<nixhr> ili u .hr isporucuju servere sa starim firmwareom koji to jos nemaju  :)
<BotaniCar> nixhr: KVM je precijenjen, izlasci na teren se dodatno plate :) 
<nixhr> ma bez kvm-a necu opce gledat stroj :)
<nixhr> naravno ak dodatno ne plate LOL
<BotaniCar> Usput, juce sam te videl kak ides doma, bicikl ti je izvrstan, di si to ubo i posto ? 
<nixhr> u ciklocentru
<BotaniCar> ( principijelno ne trubim ljudima na cesti, pa se zato nisam javio )
<nixhr> a posto, ne sjecam se tocno, ali ni bil jeftin
<nixhr> trebas si okrenut one dizne za brisace prema napred
<nixhr> pa onda pospricas :)
<nixhr> to sam vidio kod lika na ficeku
<nixhr> okrenuo to
<BotaniCar> :))))))))))))))))
<nixhr> i sprica tetice na pjesackom
<nixhr> :D
 * jelly cita zadnji red bez konteksta
<BotaniCar> :) Nda, kad vidis tko pise, kome, mozes samo ispravno zakljuciti :) 
<nixhr> LOL
<BotaniCar> java java , uzea je dzava :) Imam dzavolju aplikaciju zbog koje svakih 5 dana moram rusit' tomcat' :( Leaks, leaks everywhere :) 
<SilverSpace> da
<nixhr> ko je ovaj vaso na njuzima majketimile
<nixhr> BotaniCar: a ti se isto ulovis za, ne znam sad, jel trollcina il debilcina :)
<nixhr> ili oboje :)
<obrut> nixhr: ne znas ko je vaso !?! :)
<BotaniCar> nixhr: ja sam u stvari uvjeren da covjek nije glup, samo ako se prisili slusat' ima nade :) 
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, moram i ja frustracije negdje istrest' :)
<obrut> ocito pratis samo hr.comp.os.linux na kojoj se, eto nazalost, pojavio
<BotaniCar> nda, na .software idu samo ekstremno hrabri :)
<ivoks> hr.comp.os.linux :)
<ivoks> to jos postoji?
<BotaniCar> jasno :) 
<ivoks> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/hr.comp.os.linux
<ivoks> eto ga, konacna smrt
<BotaniCar> mrtvije nego ikad :) 
<ivoks> sad je pod sekcijom 'forum'
<BotaniCar> Vise postova ima na nekom obskurnom kulinarskom forumu :) 
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> mirka mi otkrila: http://www.roomsketcher.com/
<obrut> bome, programeri svijeta mogu doma :)
<obrut> krepo stackoverflow :)
<Mmike> "Stack Overflow is currently offline for maintenance"
<jelly> it's overflown
<Mmike> neki msan lik sjedi pored mene
<Mmike> veli lik da je potrosio 7k kuna za CCNA
<Mmike> da je to najvece sranje ikad
<Mmike> lik je bez posla sad, jel
<Mmike> pa kuka
<jelly> nije li ccna onaj prvi najmanji certifikat
<jelly> mi trazimo kompetentnog mrezasa valjda vec 5 godina, dal je sa certifikatom ili ne ak znas radit posal... 
<jelly> firma ce platit cert ak treba
<Mmike> jelly: ma
<obrut> jelly: koje pare dajete ? :)
<jelly> obrut: eeee :-)
<jelly> koje se dogovoris :-)
<jelly> velis, za dobru lovu bi i mrezas bio
<vileni> meni istekao ccna
<vileni> da sam ga sam platio bio bih razocaran
<jelly> proslo pet, pravac na plazu
<obrut> jelly: ma ne :) ne bi ja bio tipicni mrezas pa ono, ne zanima me, vjerojatno bi zanimalo neke iz moje firme, al nekak sumnjam da bi odobrili prelazak
<jelly> to je problem ak si bitan ne daju ti, ak si nebitan jos dobijes i hrpu novaca samo da odesh
<obrut> pa, sve je manje nebitnih :)
<Mmike> obrut, jelly - koje kelnere trosite?
<dodobas> 4.6.4
<Mmike> odem
<Mmike> pusa
<jelly> Mmike, distribucijske, osim grsecurity na nekim shared webhosting 
<ivoks> grsec
<ivoks> kaj je to jos zivo
<ivoks> sjecam ga se iz onih davnih dana
<ivoks> kada sam mario o kernelu :)
<ivoks> trpao ga svuda
<ivoks> mislio sad sam popravio sigurnost
<ivoks> a sve sto sam radio je prcao samog sebe
<ivoks> idjem doma
<Mmike> cuj sad njega, da 'dal je grsec  jos zic' 
<Mmike> ziv :)
<Mmike> ivoks, i te kako je ziv ;)
<Mmike> jelly, ma, koji  broj
<jelly> Mmike, koji god dodje u distri
<jelly> ak je debian 8, onda onaj koji dodje u debian 8; ak je centos 6, onda onaj koji dodje sa centos 6. itd.
<obrut> Mmike: isto ko jelly :) sta dodje s distrom, to se koristi, a ima svega :)
<obrut> nego, jel ima tko iskustva s rucnim cirkularnim pilama ? :) jel to cemu ? :)
<Mmike> jelly, pa dobro - koji
<Mmike> jebemu :)
<Mmike> ono: /exec -o uname -a
<obrut> Mmike: oces sa svih 200-tinjak masina ili ? :)
<obrut> nemam bas svuda ansible instaliran...
<obrut> pardon
<obrut> nemam na svima kljuceve :P
<Mmike> obrut, /exec -o uname -a
<Mmike> kvragu :D
<Mmike> obrut, na stroju na kojem si sad
<Mmike> laptop/desktop
<obrut> moram i sve u inventory dodat...
<obrut> 4.2.0-35-generic
<obrut> 3.8.0-44-generic
<obrut> komp doma i virtualka preko koje ircam
<nicols> večer
<jelly> Mmike, ne kuzim oces da ti enumeriram koja distra ima koji kernel?
<jelly> za sto ti treba broj?
<Mmike> jelly, zanima me koji kernel vrtis sad na laptopu/desktopu na kojem jei
<jelly> a to, koji god je u xenialu
<jelly> :-)
<Mmike> jelly, /exec -o uname -a
<jelly> ne da mi se, sorry
<jelly> :-)
<Mmike> jelly, koji proc imas, i bil' ti se dalo povray benchmark zavrit i vidjet 
 * Mmike flisne jellyja masnom skusom
<Mmike> obrut, ovaj di ti je 4.2, koji proc je tamo?
<jelly> aha, to slazes natrag one povray slastistike
<jelly> reci da ti za to treba
<jelly> Linux luna 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:07:12 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mmike> jelly, ma - primjetio sam da na 4.2 kernelu, kad pokrenem nesto sto mi roka po CPUu jako, po svim korovima, da intel_pstate spusti brzinu procu, i to znatno
<Mmike> na pola
<Mmike> i onda mi se sve teli
<Mmike> na 3.13 nisam imao tih problema
<Mmike> pa ispitujem ljude dal' je i kod njih to slucaj
<nicols> alo
<nicols> tream pomoć
<nicols> treba mi
<nicols> usenet server!!!!!
<nicols> tj. account za neki
<obrut> nicols: ja koristim news.aioe.org
<obrut> kao news server, je li...
 * Mmike instalira trusty stari na T520
<Mmike> pa da vidimo
<Mmike> 3.13 kelner
<Mmike> blazen bio lokalni pxe server
<Mmike> i ne-blazeni bili ne-ssd diskovi
<Mmike> sporo
<jelly> Mmike, preformance ili powersave?
<SilverSpace> ha
<nicols> obrut: treba li autentikacija? ima sve hr. grupe?
<obrut> ne treba, ima sve grupe koje mene zanimaju, sad dal su to bas sve hr, nemam pojma
<nicols> tnx
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-21
<Mmike> Windows10 upgrade - stuck at 99% :D
<Mmike> jucer od cca 5 popodne do sad :)
<vileni> to se vjerojatno nece zavrsiti
<Mmike> SilverSpace: dosle sluske! :)
<Mmike> i to nisu samo sluske, nego cijeli headset
<Mmike> mogu i pricat na njih!
<Mmike> (nisam probao, al' tak se cini iz uputa)
<Mmike> i to sam dobio 2 komada :D
<Mmike> Ha!
<Mmike> Cuo sam se s Marijem sad (marijo) - idemo na pivo sutra :D
<vileni> Mmike: kako sad 2
<vileni> i da, moze se pricati na njih
<Mmike> vileni: nemam pojma, bas gledam, narucio sam samo jedan :)
<Mmike> 4 mjeseca cekanja se isplatilo
 * Mmike je upravo narucio 4 DIY starter kita za dete i dva mini-drona
<Mmike> isto za dete, naravno
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> kakvi su to starter kitovi
<Mmike> vileni: 3 dolara kostaju, kaj mislis kakvi su :)
<Mmike> losi
<Mmike> dobijes solarni panel, elektromotor, i hrpu pizdarija pa mosh napravit vjetrenjacu ili autic neki ili tak nesh
<Mmike> vileni: tvoj x220, jel' gore ndoze imas ili linux? ak da, koji kelner?
<obrut> Mmike: jel u kitu ima i neki mikrokontroler ili je cista analogija ? :)
<Mmike> obrut: pretpostavljam ovo drugo
<Mmike> ma ovo je tek toliko da slozi nest i da se vrti
<Mmike> i da kad potrga da nije bed
<vileni> Mmike: nije da ne pricamo ovo svaki put, ali imam linux, na 60gb ssd pa nemam mjesta za nista drugo
<vileni> a kernel nemam pojma
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> ja sam jucer instalirao trusty na T520
<vileni> sad cu si za rodjendan kupiti ssd pa mozda stavim dualboot
<Mmike> ima non-ssd disk
<Mmike> to je tak sporo
<Mmike> al' ono, pre fakin sporo ;)
<vileni> znaci imas x/t/w X20?
<vileni> https://ma.ttias.be/day-google-chrome-disables-http2-nearly-everyone-may-31st-2016/
<Mmike> vileni: x200 2 komada, t520 i w520
 * hbogner se osjeca glupo
<nixhr> dobro jutro
<Mmike> hbogner: nemoj pit :)
<Mmike> nixhr: dobar dan :)
<Mmike> nixhr: cemo na sljeme?
<hbogner> Mmike, glupo, ne pijano
<hbogner> :d
<nixhr> Mmike: rado, al imam stvari za obavljat tu po betonu
<hbogner> u stilu, da se mucim s necim dan-dva i skuzim da sam sve dobro napravio u automatizaciji, ali sam prije automatizacije preskocio jedan korak :(
<hbogner> sad je i on dodan
<Mmike> nixhr: ma bus to sutra
<nixhr> Mmike:  :D :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> nixhr: a mlinka?
<DomaMuffin> Kak' vi u svojim wiki-ima, ako koristite, logirate/nadzirete autore ? 
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, junaci!
<DomaMuffin> Brijem da imam likova s poprilicno ovlasti koji se nikad nisu ni logirali, sama po sebi wiki to nema u reportima. 
<DomaMuffin> Mozda da prmijenim passworde i cekam :) 
<DomaMuffin> nda i teze se kolje s mod_security, kak radi s nekim drugim web serverom ?
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> disejblat thermald
<Mmike> i onda stvar radi kako spada
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, kak da sebe provjerim na brzaka ?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: skini se gol i stani pored prozora
<Mmike> i vidi kak brzo ce ljudi na cesti reagirati
<Mmike> ignoriraj one iz ureda :)
<DomaMuffin> To radim dok sad tipkam, hoces se skajpat ? *wink*
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: s thermaldom ovaj pocne throttlat cpu tak da nikad ne predje 80C
<Mmike> i onda CPU vecinu vremena radi na 1.5GHz
<DomaMuffin> daj neki oneliner :) 
<Mmike> za kaj?
<Mmike> stop thermald ? :)
<DomaMuffin> da vidzem kak to na stolnom CPUjeku napravi
<Mmike> ne kontam
<Mmike> ak imas trusty sa 3.13 kernelom, taj nema thermald
<DomaMuffin> Nemoj mi reci da si nisi nakucao skripticu koja razbije proc, da neki rezultat, stopira servis, ponovi, pljune rezultat opet ? :) 
<Mmike> tek kad 3.19+ kernel instaliras, onda ti povice i thermald
<DomaMuffin> De nemoj da moram sam :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: da, nisam :)
<DomaMuffin> U kurac :( 
<DomaMuffin> Kaj si rekao, ti si s grepom rasturio kantu ? :D
 * Mmike opet ne kuzi
<DomaMuffin> Nekaj si tipkao, jel tu ili na FB, da si grep na sve korove pustio
 * DomaMuffin uziva
<Mmike> Trace Time:       0 hours  9 minutes 28 seconds (568.026 seconds)
<Mmike> tolko mu treba sa thermaldom
<Mmike> trenutno sam na sastanku pa mi i googletalk plugin u chrometu uzme cpua
<Mmike> kad zaustsavim thermald, onda mu treba 5m20s
<Mmike> i laptop je upotrebljiv svo vrijeme
<Mmike> doduse, zagrije se na 97C
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> to je sasvim ok za taj laptop
<DomaMuffin> Aha , pa kaj nemres onda samo thermaldu promijeniti minimal value na nekaj prihvatljivo - da ti ne trotla jako, a da ti laptop ne przi noge i noge/prste ? Ono, mali radi kaj misli da mora radit' 
<DomaMuffin> On ne zna da je tebi ok kuhat' vodu na laptopu
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: ne :)
<Mmike> tj, ne znam kak
<DomaMuffin> OK :) 
<Mmike> probao sam, jednostavno ne reagira
<DomaMuffin> linko sam ti tu juce, cek
<Mmike> kad temp predje preko 80C, ovaj pocne rokat po intel_rapl i intel_pstate i kajjaznam cemu
<Mmike> i uspori proc
<Mmike> i da, ne pregrijava se vise
<Mmike> al' nit ne radi vise  :)
<DomaMuffin> dada, to je by design, ali nije fiksno, cek
<DomaMuffin> krivo sam rek'o , trebalo bi probat' intel_pstate-u promijenit' vrijednost na nesto sto smatras razumnim u /sys/devices/system/cpu/intel_pstate/min_perf_pct , al' to je onda baterijotrosh :( 
<DomaMuffin> mozes thermald-u definirati termalni senzor rucno i onda postaviti svoje vrijednosti ( thermal-conf.xml )
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: da, mosh svasta tam napisat
<Mmike> al' ne readi :)
 * Mmike ide jest
<DomaMuffin> Dobar tek ! napisi kaj si vec probao, dok stignes
<DomaMuffin> ja sam pukn'o dd na sve korove i otisao piti kavu, kad sam se vratio sve je bilo na 100% usageta, umjereno toplo i na punoj brzini. Jebga, nerem reproducirat' :) 
<DomaMuffin> trotlao ga je tek kad sam brejkao dd
<vileni> zasto me defaultni xenial server nebi pustio na ssh odmah nakon instalacije?
<vileni> kako je super systemd
<in1t3r> vileni, jesi li sigruran?
<vileni> in1t3r: sorry, mislio sam da sarkazam dovoljno isijava kroz piksele kojima je ispisano to na ekranu :)
<vileni> zadnji put sam se susreo s tim na rhce7
<vileni> a sad moram na xenialu nesto testirati
<vileni> pa se divim kako mi nista ne radi onako kako sam naviknuo
<in1t3r> Velkom to the dawn of corporate bullshit overtaking Linux distros
<in1t3r> s/Velkom/Welcome/
<Mmike> sve je super na sljemenu
<Mmike> osim buba :)
<jelly> DomaMuffin, nista od ispada za sad, radovi pomaknuti na veceras
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ACK
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, doleti na povratku :) 
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, ili sad
<obrut> ubija me ovaj python identation... bilo mi je najlakše skriptu copy/pasteat nego scp-at kroz N servera, koji kaos s identacijom ... svije lijepo izgleda, a onda kaos kad se pokrene
<obrut> korisitim python godinama, super mi je, ali to me uvijek ugrize
<obrut> najvise kad na produkciji trebam "na brzinu" dodat jednu liniju i stisnem tab napisem esc :w   i ode produkcija u 3pm
<Mmike> obrut: popravi si editor :)
<obrut> vim
<Mmike> pa, popravi si ga
<Mmike> nema tabova, ima spaceova i tak to
<dodobas> obrut: da mozda naucis koristiti editor ? :)
<obrut> dodobas: moro bi svuda postavit identicni .vimrc i tak, a to je muka :P
<dodobas> or... mozes to kontrolirati s jednom lajnom na kraju file-a ...
<dodobas> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Modeline_magic
<jelly> obrut: naravno da na svaki server iskopiras svoje dot fileove
<jelly> i postavit ZDOTDIR na svoj home kad si root
<jelly> tako svaki admin ima svoje
<in1t3r> Sto je muka postaviti identicni vimrc?
<in1t3r> Ja to uvek radim
<jelly> to napravis jednom kad dobis pristup stroju i gotovo
<jelly> ili kad ga instaliras.  Ili imas svoj home i usera i vimrc u instalacijskom image-u
<dodobas> well, ipak je Python problem :)
<obrut> nije to nist problem napravit da mi se da to sad mecat posvuda :P
<obrut> dodobas: jebiga, kad programiras vec skoro 30 godina u svakojakim jezicima, neke stvari u nekima smetaju i jebiga, meni smeta identifikacija bloka identacijom... slozio ja vim ili ne da se svuda isto ponasa
<dodobas> obrut: a tako je ... doduse mozda bi te prije smjestio u grupu tinkerer/fixer-upper/hammer_boy .. nego u develper/programer ...
<dodobas> no s druge strane ne poznajemo se, ... bas :)
<obrut> hvala :P
<budz0r> najavio bih reboot servera
<budz0r> it goes!
<budz0r> :D
<jelly> BotaniCar, jamacno si primijetio da je reboot bio u 3 popodne a ne navecer... sigh
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ne, imam sakrite join/partove :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-22
<Mmike> Guttken Morrgken
<vileni> jutro
<obrut> ovaj woobie je legenda, prcnem ga sto odgovara na svaki vasin post, "ma nije istina, ne visim u zadnje vrijeme na njuzima, bla bla" i onda sljedecih koliko vec milioni postova, sve reply-evi na vasu :P
<obrut> sad bi najradije iso pisat skripticu da napravi statistiku reply-eva na vasine postove u zadnjih tjedan dana i to po svakoj news grupi
<nvucinic> :D
<obrut> ooo, djesba :) kacmo na pivu ?
<nvucinic> danas?
<obrut> hmm, mislio sam u 19h ic gledat penjacku tekmu u sklopu ovih studentskih igara... prije toga cu imat nesto kratko vremena, poslije vise... 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKH5Gd92k74
<datase> YouTube: How To Be A BMW Driver - 0:14:04 - 1092580 views - 27323 likes / 1659 dislikes
<vileni> jel ima tko problema sa hetznerom danas?
<BotaniCar_> Bas sam logiran na jedan web tam, sve sljaka
<BotaniCar_> Jutro, junaci ! 
<nvucinic> vileni: ja ti imam nekih 50-tak servera tam, svi rade :)
<BotaniCar_> obrut, brijem da google ima analitiku ako njuze gledas preko njih , i da je netko vec radio statistike ( bio sam sramotno visoko )
<obrut> vileni: meni radi (tm)
<BotaniCar_> nvucinic, kaj ce ti 50 servera !!1 :) 
<nvucinic> iako, 2 petka u mjesec dana sam imao "ispade" od 30 min na *svim* serverima (njihovi popravci mreze)
<nvucinic> BotaniCar_: ma neka prevara :)
<BotaniCar_> Znas koliko struje trosis ?! Nda, znas, placas racun :)
<obrut> BotaniCar_: al ovo je specificna statistika woobie > vaso
<BotaniCar_> obrut, woobie <> vaso i wioobie<>adriatix su 75% ukupnog news prometa :) 
 * BotaniCar_ rjesava jedan ticket od sinoc u 20h, malo pospan :)
<obrut> BotaniCar_: ja sam trenutno u BMK fazi i jebe mi se zivo za bilo kakve prijave :)
<obrut> prijava dodje, who cares
<BotaniCar_> Ti si vec na biciklu , velis :)
<nvucinic> obrut: a vikend? :)
<obrut> nvucinic: ak budem u Zg javim se
<Mmike> kak dobar osjecaj
<Mmike> kad hibernate radi :)
<Mmike> linode pojeftinio, ja cu svoje hecnere migrirat na linode
<Mmike> scaleway je super jer podrzava juju
<Mmike> los je jer svako malo ne radi
<Mmike> tako da sam odustao od toga
<vileni> nvucinic: ako ti ih 50 radi onda valjda nije do njih, jesi u istom datacentru ili?
<BotaniCar_> tomcat na centosu bas neznam slozit' tak da ne ostavi procese iza sebe kad ga zgasim :) 
<BotaniCar_> al, bas neznam :) 
<nvucinic> vileni: u oba sam :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: 'man kill'
<Mmike> magicna naredba
<Mmike> \samo na kraj svega dodaj: sudo kill -9 -1
<Mmike> ubit ce ti sve i tomcat uz to
<Mmike> <mgogala: off>
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, nisi mi probao u istoj liniji prodat' i svoju knjigu :) 
<Mmike> nemam knjigu, jos
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar_> Avansno ! :) 
<Mmike> vpner.sh called with hibernate on Fri Jul 22 09:00:37 CEST 2016 
<Mmike> Argument "hibernate" not recognized. Need 'suspend' or 'resume' as an argument.
<Mmike> ne radi mi vpnator moj sa hibernacijom :)
<BotaniCar_> Uvijek nekaj :)
<BotaniCar_> Imam 2 godine star server koji u bash_history ima samo "yum -C update" i "reboot" :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: to je moderno danas
<Mmike> customer jedan moj, spojim se na servere, a svi imaju 2430952345 packages need to be upgraded
<Mmike> pa reko
<Mmike> pa kao, veli on, ovako je sigurnije, kad radi, ne diramo
<BotaniCar_> Hahahaha, try to argue that :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: Hezner jer imao neke radove i mali outage na nekim serverima prije par dana, ali to je navodno riješeno
<dodobas> http://quotespics.com/i-dont-always-test-my-code-but-when-i-do-i-do-it-in-production/
<BotaniCar_> Ahahaha:  Žena pita di su pare, a ja kažem: "u tiskare"
<BotaniCar_> ijuijuijuju
<obrut> dodobas: nego gdje nego u produkciji :P
<vileni> VjetarSaSunca: nije nuzno da je hetzner bio, ali samo stvari koje su hostane na njima su nam imale problema pa uvijek provjerim ovdje prvo
<vileni> dok se cujemo sa njima, ili dok objave problem zna potrajati
<vileni> iako, i twitter mi je dobar za to
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: ja sam jučer imao neuku obavijest u Robotu, do danas je nestala
<VjetarSaSunca> mada, ja nisam primjetio probleme
<VjetarSaSunca> Oracle, Oracle. Mysql :p
<obrut> bas jutros citah, iso provjerit, na jednom stroji mi je remotely vulnerable, a jos nema updatea :P
<ivoks> jel netko vjeruje u horoskop?
<ivoks> mislim, citam, ne vjerujem
<ivoks> za koji znak ovo ne vrijedi?
<ivoks> Hodanje kroz parkove i prirodu, vožnja biciklom ili koturaljkama odlični su za kondiciju i da odagnaju zabrinutost.
<ivoks> Od 16. srpnja zbog pojačane nervoze mogući su probavni poremećaji.
<ivoks> Cjelovite žitarice, svježe voće i prirodni sokovi smiriti će tegobe i pročistiti crijeva.
<ivoks> pa to je univerzalno
<ivoks> Pored svega najvažnije je da organizmu dajete dosta tekućine, da strogo izbjegavate duhan, alkohol i lijekove za smirenje.
<ivoks> no shit?
<dodobas> obrut: tako vi mozda u korporaciji :P
<ivoks> https://mic.com/articles/85987/turkish-protesters-are-spray-painting-8-8-8-8-and-8-8-4-4-on-walls-here-s-what-it-means#.E4W2NvwWF
<obrut> dodobas: kakvi testeri, unit testovi, staging serveri i pizdarije... deri misko odma u produkciju, di ces boljeg testa od korisnickog testa :PPP
<Mmike> ivoks: ja sam u svom osnovnjaku finu paru zaradio izradjivajuc natalne horoskope ljudima
<Mmike> mogu i tebi
<Mmike> drugarski popust dobis
<Mmike> samo me na ramstek moras odvesti
<Mmike> neki dobar
<Mmike> obrut: koji vulnerability>
<ivoks> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=GBP&to=USD&view=12h
<ivoks> i evo ga opet, hajdmo naci novi minimum
<obrut> Mmike: jutros sam cito da mysql ima ponesto razlicitih vulnerabilitija u razlicitim verzijama pa sam provjerio na nekim strojevima i cini mi se jedan ranjiv... srecom nije dostupan "skoro" od nikud
<obrut> doslo mi na bugtraq mailing listi
<Mmike> govno
<Mmike> networkmanagersko
<Mmike> GOVNO
<Mmike> polusoftver
<Mmike> obrut: a, da
<Mmike> obrut: to oce tak - ima ih i hrpa za koje se nezna, al' eto
<Mmike> ocajan je mysql sto se toga tice, ocajan
<dodobas> meni radi (TM)
<Mmike> ostavio auto na servisu
<Mmike> sad gledam kaj je lik napisao
<Mmike> veli 'iz kocnica se cuje iiiiiiiiiiiiiii'
<Mmike> i onda ispod 'a nekad i uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu'
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> Mmike: to serviser?
<Mmike> ne, ovaj lik na prijemu
<Mmike> dosao sam zamijeniti onaj kurac od prozora sto ce me 1500 kuna kostat
<Mmike> a taman pocelo cvilit iz kocnica, vjerojatno plocice osle
<Mmike> pa reko da i to
<Mmike> pa pita ovaj kak cvili
<Mmike> pa ja reko, onaj visoki skvicavi zvuk
<Mmike> i ovaj napise 'iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii' :D
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, ako je konzistentan, majstoru je sve jasno :) 
<vileni> hahah
<BotaniCar_> jebo te, stalno si na servisu :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: yup, svaki dan
<Mmike> biljezis, jelda? :)
<Mmike> oko auta se treba brinut, a ne ga razbijat stalno
<BotaniCar_> dobijem mail od "netko.always@msa.hinet.net" krenem brisat' i skuzim da je legit :) 
<BotaniCar_> !addquote Mmike> oko auta se treba brinut, a ne ga razbijat stalno
<BotaniCar_> ti, od svih ljudi, mrle :)
<Mmike> pa kad kenjas
<Mmike> 'svako malo si na servisu' :)
<BotaniCar_> !addquote Mmike oko auta se treba brinut, a ne ga razbijat stalno
<BotaniCar_> uBOTu-fr, jebenmu
<vileni> pa i ja imam dojam da si cesto na servisu
<Mmike> to sam pokazuje kak su vam dojmovi - jadni :)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, koje je godiste tvoj auto ? 
<Mmike> i uopce kak su dojmovi koje ljudi imaju - jadni
<Mmike> tipa 'prije je svake zime bilo snijega'
<Mmike> a nije :)
<Mmike> al' ostane ti u sjecanju kao da je bilo
<BotaniCar_> Doduse, ti meni ( zbog kilometraze ) mozes reci da je auto da se vozi, a ne da stoji na parkingu 
<Mmike> tak i ovo, napisem 'na servisu sam' i onda godinu dana kasnije 'na servisu sam' al' ne, ovi odmah zabriju 'ti si stalno na servisu'
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: 2006to
<vileni> ja ne govorim nikad da je stalno bilo
<vileni> jer se sjecam stvari
<vileni> ali ono, imam dojam kao da si jednom mjesecno tamo
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, moj je 2007, do sad sam isao na servis 1x godisnje, ako nisam nesto razbio. Ne racunam vulkanizere. 
<BotaniCar_> Ti ides jednim poslom, ali u sest iteracija, jebi ga :) 
<vileni> meni je score ove godine preventivni pregled prije tehnickog i sad nedavno popravak auspuha
<vileni> ukupno 550kn sa izmjenom ulja i filtera
<Mmike> vileni: pa to ti velim - k'o sto ekipa ima dojam da je prije svake godine bilo snijega
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: ja idem jednom godisnje na servis isto
<Mmike> isto ako nisakm nesto razbio :)
<Mmike> sad mi je crkao elektropodizac pa sam isao da mi to poprave
<Mmike> pa nisu imali dio pa narucili pa sad doso pa sad cekam da zamijene
<vileni> Mmike: pa dobro, jel vodis negdje koliko si cesto tamo?
<Mmike> vileni: pa, velim ti - jednom godisnje
<Mmike> u 2gom mjesecu, prije tehnickog
<Mmike> mazda mi ukrala ideju - imaju on-line pregled servisiranja i svega :)
<Mmike> a taman mislio publishat svoj uradak :)
<Mmike> jelly-home: ti imas t420s?
<Mmike> http://www.lenovo.com/psref/pdf/tabook.pdf
<Mmike> wow
<vileni> Mmike: kako mislis online?
<vileni> to za tvoj auto?
<Mmike> vileni: za sve aute 
<Mmike> mazda ima onaj DSR - digital service record
<Mmike> fancy ime za umrezene servise
<Mmike> pa mosh vidjet kaj si kad di radio
<Mmike> a ja imam neki sklepanac jos od stare mazde di sam si biljezio kaj sam kad radio
<Mmike> i koliko benzina tocim i kojeg i koliko trosi auto i tak
<nixhr> drugi umnjak bajbaj :/
<vileni> Mmike: a jel to vidis samo ti ili moze bilotko?
<vileni> ja si vodim tablicu na google docs za zadnja 3 auta
<vileni> ne treba dugo da cijena servisa, rege i benzina predje vrijednost auta :)
<nixhr> ja se zadnjih mjesec dana vozim samo sa uberom
<nixhr> 700kn so far
<nixhr> nek bude worst case 1000kn/mj
<nixhr> neusporedivo manje nego trosak imanja auta.
<Mmike> pa ovisi koliko se vozis, da
<vileni> nixhr: sto za slucaj da ides na more? :)
<Mmike> al' recimo uber nema sedalo za dete
<nixhr> vileni: vise se isplati uzet rentu
<nixhr> Mmike: istina
<Mmike> nit me hoce vozit kod punice na selo
<nixhr> dok je dete malo moras imat jedan auto bez daljnjeg
<Mmike> plus, ja gustam vozit
<nixhr> Mmike: znam ;)
<Mmike> tak da sveskup, nema sansi da nebi imao auto
<Mmike> al' drugi auto, e to nekak nema smisla
<nixhr> ma treba imat auto
<Mmike> mozda da zivimo u Prepustovcu
<nixhr> govorim za drugi auto
<Mmike> da, to nema smisla, bar ne ak u .zg zivis
<nixhr> Mmike: rucak?
<Mmike> nixhr: dogovorio s kumom vec, ak ti se da u Cehe dolazit, dodji
<nixhr> di je to jebosebe?
<Mmike> ak si u slobi, to ti je 5 minuta
<nixhr> aha nisam ne, na rudjeru sam
<nixhr> nema veze, pozdravi kuma ;)
<Mmike> a onda ti je 20 minuta :)
<dodobas> food ...
<Mmike> nixhr: nevremence dolazi
<nixhr> da
<nixhr> idem sakrit bicikl :D
<vileni> hmda, valjda ce proci do 17
<vileni> meteo info kaze bez padalina danas
<vileni> i ja bi 2 auta bez obzira koliko to nema smisla
<vileni> i jos 2 motora
<Mmike> gotovo!
<Mmike> idem jest :)
<BotaniCar_> I manju brodicu i avioncek propelerac ! 
<vileni> manju brodicu cu naslijediti valjda
<vileni> za avion se moram potruditi
<jelly-home> Mmike, da
<jelly-home> hmm
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/DnevnadozaprosjecnogDalmatinca/photos/a.890455234345105.1073741828.890452207678741/1147776371946322/?type=3&theater
<BotaniCar_> lol
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<Mmike> mlje
<jelly> http://www.droid-life.com/2016/07/22/report-cyanogen-inc-layoffs/
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-23
<SakiKnin> exit
<jelly> imao sam xvncviewer na unityju, unity se zakljucao a vnc je ostao ispred
<jelly> screen locking is HARD
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> unity is broken
<Mmike> in so many ways
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> upgradeirao staroj laptop na win10
<Mmike> 3 dana je trajalo
<Mmike> stajalo na 99% dva dana skoro
<Mmike> kupio punici jucer T420 (1k kuna), win7 gore, restore lik napravio od lenova
<Mmike> upgrade na win10 + svi updateovi od win10 = jedva 3 sata
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> se popakirat
<Mmike> i otic na more
<Mmike> iduci put kad se tipkamo vise nisam u .zg, nadam se
<jelly> Mmike, weird, meni je inicijalna instalacija sa zakrpama trajala ispod sat vremena.  Mozda MS redovno krpa .iso image
<Vlado9A> bon zur
<Vlado9A> žur
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-24
<Vlado9A> Bon žur
<in1t3r> bonjour
<SilverSpace> F1
<SilverSpace> ova madarska uvijek je dosadna 
 * chaky|lap sebi za posao nabavio thinkpad x230 :)
<chaky|lap> SilverSpace: zamisli, dosle mi neki dan one slusalice :)))
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-17
<Mmike> ivoks: uboo sam pokucni internet, popodne cemo vidjeti kako radi na Hvaru
<vileni> Mmike: putujes danas?
<Mmike> vileni: vec na trajektu
<Mmike> spavaca kola sinoc, auto na vlak i to
<Mmike> nisam siguran dal' bi preporucio nekome to :)
<Mmike> iako sam spavao jedno 4-5 sati
<Mmike> al' ta kolicina buke koju taj  vlak proizvodi....
<Mmike> tamo negdje oko otocca pocinje valjda neka nizbrdica pa kompozicija konstantno koci
<Mmike> a to cvili
<Mmike> OPAKO 
<vileni> Mmike: ja sam se 9 godina vozio u hz-u
<vileni> ne osjecam vrijeme vise
<Mmike> ja sam se vozio pred par godina i onda opet pred par
<Mmike> al' jedna je stvar kad ides biciklom u sisak i pijes rakiju od jutra
<vileni> nekidan drama jer je vlak do splita kasnio 5h
<Mmike> nebi li pedalirao do lonjskog polja
<vileni> meni je toliko kasnio do zg vise od jednom
<Mmike> a druga stvar kad ides ovak :)
<Mmike> nama vlak kasnio 15 minuta mozda
<Mmike> sve tip-top
<vileni> Mmike: ja sam kasnio vise u hz-u nego sto se vecina ljudi vozila u njemu cijeli zivot
<Mmike> mozda nisi imao srece :D
<vileni> na relaciji od 60km kasnjenje 15min je bilo svakodnevno
<vileni> i to je bilo minimalno kasnjenje
<Mmike> tu fakat nije beda bilo s time
<vileni> kroz recimo 2 godine
<Mmike> bed je bila ta buka
<Mmike> nesnosna
<vileni> pod "normalno" je islo sve od 15-45min :)
<Mmike> a nisam se sjetio NC sluske stavit :)
<vileni> sumnjam da ti pomognu kad se vibracije prenose kroz cijeli vlak
<vileni> nekidan sam isao DS-ZG, 1h15min, i nisam dovrsio putovanje vlakom nego uberom
<vileni> inace je trebalo biti 20min
<vileni> ugrubo, 230kkm sam napravio u vlaku, samo skola/posao
<vileni> tako da "nisi imao srece" ne stoji :D
<Mmike> ma, nisi imao srece :)
<Mmike> kriva trasa i to sve :)
<Mmike> trebao si ici spavacim kolima za split :)
<Mmike> salu na stranu, znam troje ljudi koji su u zadnja 3 tjedna isli u split spavacim koliima i nije bilo kasnjenja
<Mmike> znam neke koji su isli po danu
<Mmike> ti su kasnili par sati, al' jebiga bio pozar :)
<vileni> pozar je opravdan razlog
<vileni> to sto se godinama ignorira odrzavanje pruge pa samo smanjuju dozvoljenu brzinu bez promjene rasporeda, to je druga stvar :)
<Mmike> danas je 'Dan Oceana' u japanu
<Mmike> jednog, brijem, ne vise njih
<jelly> https://www.facebook.com/samoborskomkolodvoru/photos/a.355533991291781.1073741828.272607236251124/807386019439907/?type=3&theater povijesna licnost Deanna Troi ima upotrebljive citate
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> mrtvo more
<Mmike> ivoks: http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> ukratko, imam oko 9/3 Mbit/sec na tele2
<sillyslux> ae koji hardver?
<Mmike> ivoks:  u biti, 10/3
<Mmike> ono, radi
<Mmike> al' da je neka sreca, i nije
<Mmike> pustit cu dan-dva al' brijem da cu se switchint nazad na tmobile
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> 17.10 u virtualku da se malo pogleda
<SilverSpace> no da gnome 
<SilverSpace> falit ce mi unity
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nece, ne seri :)
<Mmike> mislim, gnome je isto ocajan :)
<Mmike> ja sam probao gnome na 17.04, al' sam se vratio na MATE
<Mmike> ping ping
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ping
<Mmike> anyone?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto me
<SilverSpace> ocajan je gnome
<Mmike> SilverSpace: mi smo stari, to ti je
<Mmike> vidi ovaj systemd
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> govno di god se okrenes
<Mmike> al' mlada ekipa to pusi
<SilverSpace> unity tray je svjetlosne godine ispred 
<SilverSpace> falit ce mi :(
<Mmike> vrodic: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<Mmike> vruce je 
<Mmike> idem se preorjentirat na ured-na-plazi
<sillyslux> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/6lvr7x/so_today_i_received_my_new_ryzen_7_1700_cpu_i/
<datase> /r/pcmasterrace :: So, today I received my new Ryzen 7 1700 CPU I ordered off Amazon. :: 564 points (97%) :: 109 comments :: Posted 10d ago by sh00ter999 :: http://imgur.com/a/KGdhK (imgur.com)
<sillyslux> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6nh0k2/another_faked_ryzen_large_scale_fraud/?sort=confidence
<datase> /r/Amd :: Another faked Ryzen... Large scale fraud? :: 253 points (94%) :: 130 comments :: Posted 2d ago by Yae_Ko :: http://full.pr0gramm.com/2017/07/15/3791b440f5459e2d.jpg (full.pr0gramm.com)
<jelly> > Vatra ušla u Split: Stihija prijeti kvartovima Mejaši i Kila, stotine ljudi na ulicama pomaže u gašenju požara
<jelly> meni je tuli2 skroz ok u puli, cca 15/8 po danu, a po noci i 40/15
<jelly> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/veliki-pozari-kod-mjesta-tugare-srinjine-i-sestanovac-izmedju-omisa-i-splita-u-pomoc-stigla-tri-kanadera---483002.html
<jelly> > Raketna baza u Žrnovnici nalazila se u vatrenom okruženju i to u trenutku kad su u njoj bili ministri obrane i unutarnjih poslova, Damir Krstičević i Davor Božinović. Nešto iza 20 sati javljeno je da je baza obranjena, baš kao i baza specijalne policije u Mravincima
<jelly> veli buraz vise nema JNA sa 10 hiljada vojnika da gasi 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-18
<sillyslux> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6369
<sillyslux> So I take it this appeared on some internet forum again? Oh my...
<sillyslux> Ah, right, that troll fefe and his fanbois. Please find another place to troll, thank you.
<sillyslux> poettering locked and limited conversation to collaborators 3 hours ago
<sillyslux> krkrkrkr
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-19
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kaj su imali gasiti tamo oko raketne baze, to mjesto je toliko ukopano da su samo trebali sjesti unutra i pricekati da se samo ugasi 
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine
<hbogner> o/
<vileni> jutar
<hbogner> vileni, kaj si se vec vratio s godisnjeg?
<vileni> hbogner: pa prije 3 tjedna jos, ostavio zenu i dijete na moru, isao ovaj vikend po njih
<vileni> sad cijelo ljeto u zg, krajem 8 jos tjedan dana godisnjeg meni, 3 tjedna mora njima
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> vileni, ja se jucer vratio s mora, ostavio zenu na moru nek se sunca :d
<Mmike> brijem da sa sobom treba imat kartice sva tri operatera
<Mmike> pa onda ovisi u kojoj si uvali tu karticu koristit
<Mmike> tu, recimo, tele2 radi fenomelanno, imam 60mbita u downloadu i 20 u uploadu
<Mmike> al' bombon/tmobile uopce ne rade
<Mmike> na edge sam spojen :)
<vileni> hbogner: pa tako ti je to, mi radimo, one se suncaju :)
<vileni> imao sam ja opciju ostati duze tamo, ali nema sanse, izludim kad ne radim
<BotaniCar> Vileni, terminoloski bi ispravnije bilo umjesto "radim" napisati "primam terapiju" :)
<Mmike> izgleda da tele2 nema problema sa signalnom ili bazim stanicama nego sa sobom
<Mmike> speedtest mi pokazuje izmedju dva i 10 megabita, kako kad
<Mmike> pull-lp-source s launchpada se vuce megabit u sekundi
<Mmike> clone s githuba isto tako
<Mmike> ALI, kad povucem testni binary file sa ubuntu-hr, imam 40 megabita :)
<Mmike> brijem da mi laptop preko toga nemre kroz wireless
<jelly> meni je sinoc davao 48/30 :-)
<jelly> Mmike, jel stavis njihov speedtest server kad testiras
<Mmike> jelly: ne, di ima taj?
<jelly> izgleda da im je uplink prema interenetu povremeno zagusen, mozda bi ti bilo brze da tuneliras kroz carnet
<Mmike> koristim speedtestov speedtest
<jelly> u speedtestovom speedtestu odaberi tele2 zagreb server
<Mmike> jelly: jel' to mogu iz clija nekak?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<Mmike> git clone mi ide od 300k/sec do 10Mbit/sec
<jelly> ja testiram sa mobitela drito
<Mmike> (=66039) mario@MIKE ~/work/git_workspaces/speedtest-cli> ./speedtest.py --list | grep -i tele2
<Mmike>  7742) Tele2 (Zagreb, Croatia) [9.36 km]
<Mmike> whops
<Mmike> nisam znao za ovo :)
<Mmike> thnx jelly
<jelly> sad je 26/20
<Mmike> meni je sad 9.5/2.3
<Mmike> al' i git clone radim
<Mmike> pa ono, sam da svrsi to :)
<jelly> al kad vucem 4G preko mobitela cucla bateriju ko veliki
<jelly> zanimljivo, na ht serveru je vukao 26/23, na tele2 serveru sad je 21/9
<jelly> mozda im je speetest server na 100Mbps ;-)
<jelly> nas je virtualka na 10Gbps
<jelly> a ak vuces git sa githuba, mozda je tamo kod njih sporo
<jelly> ne znam kakvu infrastrukturu ima lp
<jelly> Mmike, daj cmd line za git clone sa githuba da usporedim
<Mmike> git clone https://github.com/mysql/mysql-server.git
<Mmike> jelly: doma na tcom imam oko 100mbit/sec, sa canonicalovih servera imam oko 30-40 mbit/sec, sa ubuntu-hr imam oko 50mbit/sec
<Mmike> neda mi se sad prestekavat karticu za Tmobile, izdrzat cu jos dva-tri dana na tele2
<jelly> eh
<sillyslux> znaci nevalja? :(
<Mmike> sillyslux: ne bas
<sillyslux> pa dobro, ako nema jeftinije + bez ugovorne obveze, to je sta me ceka...
<Mmike> eo, bonbon, sad, 4g, 70/30
<Mmike> sillyslux: imas onaj internet-za-turiste od tmobileta, nema ugovorne obaveze, nema ugovora opce (znaci, totalni si anonimus na internetu), samo kaj kosta 80kn/tjedno
<Mmike> al' radi fakat ok
<jelly> Receiving objects:   7% (89703/1281461), 22.71 MiB | 1.67 MiB/s     
<jelly> 80kn je peljesenje turista, ako su iz EU imaju svoj data plan samo trebaju podesiti APN
<sillyslux> pa 100kn za 10GB i 1kn svaki GB dalje kod tele2, cijena je +++, sad jeli je 1MB 2 ili u downloadu, bas me briga
<Mmike> jelly: ja sam to koristio zadnjih godina i iznimno sam zadovoljan
<jelly> sillyslux, to je bezobrazna tarifa, posalju ti sms da ces preci limit par sati nakon sto si ga presao
<jelly> Mmike, da, ali ak si EU stranac se vise ne isplati
<Mmike> ja napravim mjeseno oko 30-40 GB, pa mi nista osim flatratea nema smisla
<Mmike> jelly: mogucno, al' meni se isplati :)
<sillyslux> pa dobro, ako je GB 1kn, nije me briga
<jelly> prije je bilo jedno 30x vise ti GB nakon limita
<jelly> za 13GB sam kesnuo 400kn
<vileni> nekad davno je 14mb kostalo 800+ kn :)
<jelly> nekad davno je drzava prodala nasu mrezu nijemcima
<Mmike> Receiving objects:  13% (169197/1281461), 104.05 MiB | 18.04 MiB/s   
<Mmike> jelly: ^^
<Mmike> to je sa ubuntu-hr
<jelly> Mmike, znaci da je git clone protokol sugav
<Mmike> to je http
<jelly> i da ima puno back and forth
<Mmike> ima dosta, da
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> i dalje na tele2 radi kilavo :D
<jelly> probaj rsyncat sa ubuntu-hr pa ce biti brze
<Mmike> Receiving objects:  19% (255650/1281461), 483.20 MiB | 70.00 KiB/s     
<Mmike> a ovo mi je sad s tele2
<jelly> a koliki ti je ping na tele2
<jelly> 64 bytes from 192.30.253.112: icmp_seq=8 ttl=51 time=144 ms
<jelly> grozno
<jelly> (github.com)
<sillyslux> 64 bytes from 192.30.253.113 (192.30.253.113): icmp_seq=4 ttl=47 time=440 ms
<sillyslux> umts 40%
<jelly> 3g i 2g su grozni za latency
<jelly> iskreno sam iznenadjen kako dobro 4g radi, ping je usporediv sa ADSL2 vecinu vremena
<jelly> 25-40ms
<jelly> operateri interneta na zicu ce za 5-10 godina biti u gadnim problemima
<jelly> i to mi je skroz ok, bez obzira sto radim u jednom :-)
<sillyslux> koji vi hardver koristite? ruter, usb-modem, mobi?
<jelly> neki 4g mobitel
<sillyslux> i thetering?
<jelly> wifi hotspot, da
<sillyslux> tether
<sillyslux> k
<jelly> OnePlus 3T i 5GHz hotspot, nitko u blizini nema 5GHz AP
<sillyslux> pa i meni se cini da je buducnost bezzicna
<sillyslux> fiksne linije bi mi bile draze
<jelly> 5G ce imati gigabitne brzine
<jelly> brze nego sto imas sad na tipicnom wifiju
<sillyslux> da i svjetlosna brzina instalacije
<sillyslux> nema smisla uzkopat ulice svaku drugu trecu godinu
<jelly> e sad, ak brijes na dugorocne posljedice izlaganja mikrovalovima 
<sillyslux> vidjet cemo
<sillyslux> ako nas ne ubije prco
<sillyslux> prvo
<jelly> nece te ubiti odmah, kao ni ziva iz ribe, smece iz pitke vode... 
<CrazyLemon> obrut šta kažeš na TdF? :)
<Mmike> Receiving objects:  12% (159233/1281461), 84.54 MiB | 3.77 MiB/s    
<Mmike> jelly, to je bonbon $g
<Mmike> 4g :D
<obrut> CrazyLemon: pa konacno se zadnjih dana nesto i dogadjalo pa je zanimljivije... a Aru... sta reci :)
<CrazyLemon> obrut imho uran je najozbiljniji kandidat za yellow jersey.. osim froomea naravno :)
<CrazyLemon> ali ovo danas..ovo je bilo priceless :D
<obrut> bas me zanima sta ce sutra biti, cilj na brdu i strmo na kraju
<SilverSpace> sad će kiša
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> eto nas na tmobiletu
<Mmike> radi k'o veliko
<sillyslux> wtf https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/headlines/2017/7/halo-protection-system-to-be-introduced-for-2018.html
<sillyslux> https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/strategy-group-halo-shield-decision-932802/
<Mmike> pa ja ne vjerujem
<Mmike> duzs.hr ima neki drek ukeljen
<Mmike> preusmjeri me na http://play. leadzupc. com/?m=FQWWNEWS&a=5381&afc_count=1 (NE KLIKATI)
<sillyslux> 15megabajta ta stranica jipm
<Mmike> nda, nemrem vise doc do toga
<Mmike> mobitel me isto izredirektao u trokurac
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-20
<obrut> i tak...
<obrut> preko koga kupujete domene ?
<vileni> namecheap
<jelly> isto.  Do not recommend
<jelly> prvu godinu imaju popust, iduce godine su jednako ili skuplji nego drugi
<obrut> jelly: s cim nisi zadovoljan ? :)
<jelly> al sam lijen migrirati
<obrut> aha... ma ok, dok god napisu kolika je cijena nakon prve godine je ok...
<obrut> al ono, usluga i to ? nema skrivenih zackoljica i gluparija ?
<jelly> nista neobicnog
<jelly> svaki put moras rucno uklikati sakrivanje whois podataka nakon refresha
<jelly> "PrivacyGuard"
<jelly> mislim da su oni neki francuzi korektniji, ali se ne sjecam imena
<vileni> meni namecheap ok, kupis, podesis ns i obnovis domenu za godinu/dvije/tri, neznam sto bih jos trebao ocekivati od dns (re)sellera
<obrut> pa ono, da nemaju neke pizdarije kad se pozelis maknut s njih
<vileni> do toga jos nisam dosao
<obrut> ne vidim ovak na brzaka, jel podrzavaju placanje paypalom ?
<jelly> svi imaju te pizdarije, zalokane domene, nesto moras otkljucavat, ovo ono
<jelly> da
<jelly> ali ne automatski refresh, za to mislim moras stavit lovu unaprijed na tvoj "racun" kod njih
<vileni> dobis reminder, ulogiras se, kliknes :)
<vileni> da nebi jos pamtio gdje sam lovu ostavio :D
<jelly> da, ak ti mejl ne ide na mrtvu domenu i nepostojeci server :-)
<vileni> nema toga, sve na isti (g)mail :)
<jelly> tako mi je istekla jedna domena
<vileni> bit ce zanimljivo ako mi ubiju acc ikad
<vileni> fora talk o paging duty https://vimeo.com/221050366
<datase> ^ Monitorama PDX 2017 - Alice Goldfuss :: Duration: 28:33 :: 157 plays :: 0 comments
<jelly> moras posebno promijeniti kontakt u njihovom sucelju, u njihovom support sucelju, i za svaku domenu posebno
<vileni> nista posebno, osim sto se mozes poistovjetiti sa nekim stvarima :)
<jelly> to se kod nas zove pasivno dezurstvo
<jelly> razmisljam naci neki posao gdje toga nema, ili nafukati firmu da zaposli bas jos jednu linuxasicu ili linuxasa da bude vise od nas dvojice u rotaciji za dezurstvo
<jelly> s/bas/bar/
<vileni> kod nas nema rotacije 
<obrut> pasivno dezurstvo... uveli u HT-u svima prosle godine (jedna od stvari koja me raspizdila i samo olaksala odluku od odlasku)
<jelly> kod nas nema dezurstva preko tjedna, ali ak te bude u 4 ujutro ocekuju da se javis :-\
<obrut> meni je doticno u biti koristilo jer sam bio 365 dana u godini pasivno dezuran za gomilu stvari, ovako bi netko to kao dobio... samo problem je u tome sto je vecina ljudi nesposobna za to
<vileni> moze biti dezuran tko hoce kad neke stvari samo ja znam/mogu :)
<jelly> vileni, to je tvoj problem, educiraj drugu osobu da mozes pobjeci negdje na normalan godisnji
<vileni> s druge strane, mi pretezno prodajemo support during work hours, tako da nije neki problem
<vileni> jelly: meni je normalan godisnji da sjedim za kompjuterom veci dio dana :)
<jelly> zamisli godisnji bez mobitela za ples
<obrut> o jebote... kaze mi namecheap pri registraciji da mi nije validna e-mail adresa ?!?
<vileni> sad, igrao dotu, ili popravljao replikaciju
<jelly> obrut, ne smije biti + 
<obrut> nema plusa
<obrut> moja normalna standardna mail adresa :P
<vileni> ibuytoomuchbikes@obrut.com? :)
<obrut> ime.prezime@ka.t-com.hr
<jelly> obrut, also mislim da su nedavno promijenili i da ne smije biti @host.domena.bla nego priznaju samo @domena.bla
<vileni> to ni ja nebih prihvatio :)
<jelly> debili
<jelly> tj. debili oni koji im pisu to sucelje
<obrut> jebote... imam tu mail adresu skoro 20 godina, koji kua
<jelly> cekdavidim
<obrut> fakat nisu normalni
<jelly> ne, nije to
<jelly> meni ide na @jelly.kladdkaka.org
<vileni> mozda - u mailu?
<vileni> tj domeni
<vileni> nemam nijednu takvu za probati
<jelly> also, imaju ok dns gui, i dyndns ide u cijeni ako ti to koristi
<vileni> e vidis, dyndns
<vileni> to bi mogao sloziti
<vileni> jelly: jesi probao to?
<jelly> da, imao sam 3g router na lokaciji na tome neko vrijeme
<vileni> tj jel mogu imati svoje NS i dyndns istovremeno?
<jelly> ne iz ocitih razloga
<vileni> pa, zato vjerojatno i ne koristim :)
<jelly> kak bi to radilo, morao bi imati API da ti namecheap dodaje zapise u tvoj dns
<jelly> a ak imas api mozes sloziti i da si sam dodajes zapis, i evo ti dyndns
<vileni> da
<jelly> al vidis, to bi mogao dodati u iskonov
<obrut> "Thank you for your patience. Indeed this email address is nut supported in our system. However, you can always use another one. Please check if the email address has been filled in correctly."
<obrut> kaze meni frajer na live chatu
<obrut> a uredno sam dobio autoresponse mail od njih kad sam poslao upit na live chat
<vileni> frajer = skripta
<vileni> ili indijac
<obrut> nije skripta, pricam s njim :)
<vileni> mozda je ai bot
<obrut> nije indijac, neki istocni europljanin
<jelly> live chat uvijek prve dve poruke rade skripte
<jelly> ako je nut supported, mozda ima moras poslati domacih badema?
<jelly> mogu prijaviti bug report ak zelis
<jelly> al prosli put sam ih natjerao da priznaju da imaju bug i da vele da ga nece rijesiti, to nije bilo previse korisno :-\
<obrut> i dalje ne mogu vjerovati da je to moguce da netko napravi tako debilnu verifikaciju
<jelly> moguce je moguce
<obrut> taj neki francuski sto si spominjo, OVH ?
<jelly> mislim da da
<Mmike> bhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ul-f3hPJQM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Using a TTY Model 43 as a console on Linux :: Duration: 01:32 :: Views: 10,430 uploaded by Generic Username :: 194 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> obrut: ja od godedija
<Mmike> obrut: al' preko Arnea, on ima neki dil s njima, pa je jeftino!
<hbogner> Mmike, kad ces na burger/rebrica? ja se vratio s mora
<Mmike> hbogner: eeee
<Mmike> hehe :)
<Mmike> hbogner: ja sam ti na Hvaru, usred nicega :)
<hbogner> koji klinac onda radis na irc-u?
<obrut> nista :)
<Mmike> hbogner: radim :)
<BotaniCar> ja bi na burger ! 
<BotaniCar> hbogner: 'cemo bez njega jedan dan ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, moze, kad dolazis u Karlovac?
<hbogner> bbl, stigo gablec
<vileni> ja bi isto na burger, ali imam od doma hranu
<hbogner> vileni, burgeri u karlovcu :)
<BotaniCar> hbogner: cekam da mi se neki server sjebe pa da ti utrcim u firmu k'o poshast :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, he he he
<hbogner> BotaniCar, kaj god trebas ;D
<vileni> hbogner: to mozda kad se skriptiram dovoljno da mogu raditi remotely :)
<SilverSpace> dam
<vileni> https://facebook.com/wiggleaustralia/videos/1935975996645857/
<vileni> imaju i kruzni tok za bicikle
<SilverSpace> ovih dana po zg murija naplacuje kazne biciklistima 
<SilverSpace> za voznju po krivoj strani biciklisticke staze
<SilverSpace> i to najvise u vukovarskoj 
<SilverSpace> kad i ima samo jednu stranu 
<BotaniCar> U Bjelovaru su naplacivali kazne biciklistima koji su se vozali po Korzu ( Å¡etnici), istovremeno visoko ispolirane audije parkirane u pol parka nisu ni okrznuli pogledom 
<Mmike> sad sam na juznoj strani otoka, gledam prema korculi i peljescu i tele2 radi prejebeno
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-21
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> sad sam skuzio da imam sve irc logove jos od 2014.
<obrut> ja imam sve od bogtepitajkad, a imam i ponesto iz doba prije 2000-te
<obrut> nekad su quote bile male pa se nisu cuvali logovi na serverima :)
<vileni> obrut: kakav te promet mucio na mikrotiku sto se tice brzine?
<vileni> dobivam sa iperf 550mbit u routani subnet
<vileni> rb1100AHx4 
<jelly> moze li se negdje naci tecajna lista HNB-a od prije 10 dana?  Google daje neki stari old.hnb.hr koji ima podatke samo do nekog datuma u 2016.
<sillyslux> web.archive.org ima oko 30 upisa 2016, za 2017 samo danasnje
<sillyslux> ne danasnje nego 12.06
<obrut> jelly: jebiga, da je moja skripta koja je svakodnevno skidala tecaj jos ziva, mogo bi ti ja provajdat, al ovako... :)
<sillyslux> lol hnb.hr <arhiv>  koristi wayback machine
<sillyslux> https://www.hnb.hr/temeljne-funkcije/monetarna-politika/tecajna-lista/tecajna-lista
<obrut> jelly: gledam sad, pa ima :)
<sillyslux> datepicker box 
<sillyslux> dobijem listu za 2.7.1017
<obrut> ovo sto je sillyslux linkao, kliknes napretrazivanje
<obrut> ima i json formatirano :)
<SilverSpace> no da dobar dan
<SilverSpace> mogo bi ove godine biti zanimljiv hokej u zg
<SilverSpace> ebel
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nije to lsoe
<ivoks> lose
<ivoks> jucer varsava, jutros london, veceras zagreb, sutra murter
<ivoks> \o/
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kak sve stignes
<ivoks> avionom
<ivoks> i dobrim autom
<sillyslux> nekad davno administratoru su dosta bile dobre tenisice...
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kak tvoj JammingA
<SilverSpace> rijetko tvitnes
<ivoks> ne tvitam ja uopce
<ivoks> placamo covjeka da tvita i pise
<ivoks> super je ove godine, 30% rast u odnosu na dosadasnji rekord
<SilverSpace> 30% je dosta 
<vileni> mozda ne stigne covjek twittat od toliko posla :)
<jelly> aha, to gore nisam ni vidio
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-22
<Hrki> https://thehackernews.com/2017/07/alphabay-hansa-darkweb-markets-seized.html
<Hrki> pa jel to neka zajebancija, vrtis dark market i onda koristis hotmail :)
<Mmike> hehe, crko tmobile, ali tele2 for the rescue :)
<jelly> Hrki, operational security is HARD
<Hrki> jelly: znam, ali napraviti tako banalne propuste je cudo
<Hrki> ima kojih besplatnih alternativa za ntop ? za netflow
<jelly> pa ntop je besplatan
<jelly> i u distri
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-16
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkXeMoBPSDk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Who Is America? (2018) | First Look | Sacha Baron Cohen SHOWTIME Series :: Duration: 10:51 :: Views: 3,058,841 uploaded by SHOWTIME :: 37,077 likes :: 4,815 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Vlado9A> hoće li već jednom biti kraj toj ludnici :\
<SakiKnin_> Vlado9A: još sutra, prekostura i zhakosutra
<Vlado9A> sreća pa živim i radim u provinciji :) . Ln svima ;)
<SakiKnin_> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-17
<sillyslux> peak hdd https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/07/17/western_digital_petaling_jaya_malaysia/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-18
<jelly> 4G (LTE) MITM https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/06/lte-wireless-connections-used-by-billions-arent-as-secure-as-we-thought/
<jelly> cijena potrebnog hardvera ~4k EUR
<sillyslux> hah, tako je bilo i s gen3, gen2 i gen1 mobilnom mrizom
<sillyslux> ja i nisam nesto drugo ocekiva od 4G-a pa je umeni vise "as insecure as i've expected it to be"
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-19
<sillyslux> https://gulfnews.com/polopoly_fs/1.2254085.1532005849!/image/1984710504.jpg
<sillyslux> peraju su mu mogli dat malo lipsu
<SakiKnin> dobardan
<SakiKnin> vruce
<sillyslux> na moru ugodno
<SakiKnin> fvali more drz se kraja :)
<sillyslux> lol "> I will agree that C++ is an octopus made by nailing extra legs to a dog ;)"
<SakiKnin> GPu mi trenutno minira na 1 Mh per second
<SakiKnin> bijesna depresija
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-20
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6nYdHwgCIk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Volkswagen I.D. R Pikes Peak – record run, all angles :: Duration: 08:48 :: Views: 13,911 uploaded by Volkswagen Motorsport :: 125 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> ayyme koji zvuk auta
<sillyslux> oh bug ima neki night mode
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-21
<SakiKnin> hot spot
<sillyslux> nitko ne voli tipkat po ovoj vrucini
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-22
<jelly> uber "dostupan" u Puli... ukupno 0-3 auta su na karti
<jelly> a jednog su vec pretukli
<jelly> a surge factor ide do 4x, do sad nisam ni vidio cijene od 180kn za kratku voznju 
<jelly> ddr3 memorije po relativno ok cijeni https://www.njuskalo.hr/prijenosnici-oprema/toshiba-dijelovi-laptope-oglas-10750283
<sillyslux> pretukli! lol!
<sillyslux> ddr3 po 180,00kn+ pa... ne bas
<sillyslux> ima za tu cijenu i nove
<sillyslux> ok, ak je sa hladnjakom ide opet nekako
<SakiKnin> treba mi cooler za core i5 7600K
<sillyslux> haha, ja bi tio kulera za 2nd gen intel mobile
<sillyslux> nesto veliko fanless
<SakiKnin> https://www.njuskalo.hr/procesori/cpu-cooler-hyper-212-led-amd-intel-svi-socketi-oglas-25979749
<SakiKnin> uzet cu ovaj
<sillyslux> bokte
<sillyslux> cetri lava na mrezi
<SakiKnin> SakiKnin: valjda ce ga laditi
<SakiKnin> neznam
<SakiKnin> sillyslux: 
<sillyslux> sori, gledam taj film na mrezi
<sillyslux> haha
<sillyslux> Na E-mail NE ODGOVARAM
<sillyslux> , već samo na pozive ozbiljnih kupaca.
<SakiKnin> Dostava moguća samo uz prethodnu uplatu na tekući račun.
<SakiKnin> Primopredaja Zagreb.
<SakiKnin> mozda je neka prevara
<sillyslux> a honey monster is not a bear
<sillyslux> the wookie is down, the wookie is not the target
<sillyslux> blesavo da njuskalo nema povijest i ocijene prodavaca
<sillyslux> it feels really wrong bro, but that's what's right yeah?
<sillyslux> tak...
<sillyslux> tdp 91w
<sillyslux> uh treba ti frizider za to
<SakiKnin> sillyslux: mislis da ovaj nece
<SakiKnin> laditi
<sillyslux> pa hoce valjda
<SakiKnin> kda bude OC
<sillyslux> ipak tu toplinu trebas izvuc i iz kucista
<SakiKnin> maticna ce biti vanka
<SakiKnin> nece biti kucista
<SakiKnin> radim mining rig
<sillyslux> oh to je dobro za zimu onda
<SakiKnin> bice dvije grafe od po 185 W
<sillyslux> ukupno blizu 500 onda
<sillyslux> dobar
<SakiKnin> ocutako je
<sillyslux> i to se isplati jeli?
<SakiKnin> valjda bi trebao imati neki profit od 50 dolara per month
<SakiKnin> sillyslux: jedino ako imas dzabe struju
<sillyslux> hah, nista onda
<sillyslux> zapravo, u zimi ako se grijes
<sillyslux> time
<SakiKnin> ako se grijes na struju, onda se isplati :)
<SakiKnin> ne znam, ako budem nesto radio sa data miningom, mozda bude posluzilo
<sillyslux> kakav data mining?
<SakiKnin> tipa, ako se budem zajebavao sa neuronskim mrezama
<sillyslux> uh
 * ivoks presao na mac :)
<sillyslux> hw ili os ili oba?
<SakiKnin> https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudarenje_podataka
<datase> ^ Rudarenje podataka ili podatkovno rudarenje je sortiranje, organiziranje ili grupiranje velikog broja podataka i izvlačenje relevantnih informacija.
<ivoks> oboje
<ivoks> pa cemo vidjeti kako ce to ici
<ivoks> za sad se cini ok
<ivoks> svidja mi se tipkovnica na macbook prou
<SakiKnin> mac je linux
<ivoks> nije
<sillyslux> hocu i ja neku apple glupost
<SakiKnin> ivoks: zasto
<sillyslux> staje ono kernel njihov? neki mach, darwin
<ivoks> zasto mac nije linux?
<sillyslux> neznam
<ivoks> pa nema nista od linuxa :)
<ivoks> windows 10 ima vise linuxa nego li mac
<ivoks> mac je unix
<SakiKnin> ivoks: ja sam mislio da mac drugi linux
<sillyslux> volio bi razvijat nesto za mac
<sillyslux> SakiKnin, instaliraj neki bsd, pa ces vidjet
<sillyslux> to je vec blize
<ivoks> alati na macu nisu gnu
<ivoks> GNU alati su njihova kopija
<SakiKnin> ivoks:hoce li bit sad #mac-hr
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ne, ja ostajem ovdje
<ivoks> radna stanica mi je ubuntu
<ivoks> radim za firmu koja radi ubuntu
<ivoks> i mac mi sluzi samo kao terminal prema mojim ubuntu strojevima
<ivoks> ....samo mi je gnome digo tlak :)
<SakiKnin> Politika: rudarenje je metoda kojom je U.S. Army uspjela identificirati vođu napada na Twin Towers, 11.9.2001.; a tom se metodom također koriste CIA i Canadian Security Intelligence Service
<SakiKnin> :)
<SakiKnin> Mislim da jos tad nije bilo...
<SakiKnin> toga
<SakiKnin> ali evo
<SakiKnin> tuđim kurcem je lako gloginje maltit
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-15
<vileni> ivoks: koji egpu koristis?
<ivoks> vileni: vileni: Radeon RX Vega 64
<ivoks> za vise detalja...
<ivoks> http://ivoks.com/technology/egpu-what-a-thing/
<vileni> akitio dakle :)
<vileni> znaci radi pod linuxom to?
<Mmike> phd, oso W520
<Mmike> 3200 kuna
<phd> bravo Mmike 
<phd> jutro, btw :)
<Mmike> osla i Logitech G105 tastatura, 150 kuna.
<Mmike> Imam jos CM Storm QuickFire TK
<Mmike> oce netko? :)
<dodobas> hmm, kako vi definirate pravila validacije ? 
<phd> ;)
<Mmike> 10leskey je, al' ima cudnu kombinaciju numericke tastature i kursor tipki
<Mmike> dodobas, vjerojatno nekim internim dokumentom
<Mmike> dodobas, doduse, nemam pojma kaj validiras :D
<phd> dodobas: regex?
<phd> ali to kaj veli Mmike, Å¡irok je to pojam validacija
<dodobas> pa imas one jednostavne ... min/max/unique/exists ... ali onda imas i attr2 <= attr1 * 3
<dodobas> to so ona neka poslovna pravila ... nesto
<Mmike> dodobas, moras malo vise infoa, pojam 'validacija' je super sirok
<ivoks> vileni: radi
<dodobas> pa sad sam ti dao primjer
<dodobas> imas jednostavne validacije ... na jednom atributu
<ivoks> vileni: samo sto trebas rebutati; ne radi kao na macu (gdje ako laptop stavis u sleep, u 99% slucajeva radi samo da ukopcac usb u laptop i nastavis)
<ivoks> i mac restarta graficki terminal, ali puno je pametniji oko podizanja prozora onako kako su bili prije restarta
<dodobas> i imas kombinirane ... koje vrijednost jedng atributa provjeravaju u relaciji s nekim drugim atributima
<Mmike> dodobas,  ne kuzim primjer. Validacija podataka u bazi podataka, di, sta? Imas konkretan primjer? 
<Mmike> jebemti, osjecam se k'o da sam iskasljao desno plucno krilo
<Mmike> zato kaj me lijevo i dalje pece :D
<ivoks> DOBRO DOSTA VISEEEEEE!!!! lik s uzasno glasnim traktorom vec 90 minuta kosi travnjak
<phd> welkom tu kroejša ivoks :)
<dodobas> ok, imas 'scheme_type', i 'depth', ako je scheme_type=Spring|Other onda depth mora biti undefined, ako je scheme_type=HDW onda depth treba biti <= 20
<dodobas> static_water_level mora biti manji od depth ...
<ivoks> phd: ne radi lik nista lose, ali meni se tesko koncentirati
<dodobas> ako je `result=dry` onda atributi depth, funded_by, constructed_by ... trebaju biti undefined
<phd> ivoks: u potpunosti te shvaćam. tako se i ja osjećam kad u 8:30 AM krene bušenje zidova fleksericom kod nekog od susjeda :)
<phd> DomaMuffin, SweetMuffin, ti uvijek pitaš o novim zakutcima neta gdje IRC još živi
<phd> pa eto, Krstarica je zadnji bastion na kojem IRC postoji u proširenoj formi
<phd> i da, ima žena :-D
<Mmike> dodobas, eh
<Mmike> dodobas, to uprogramiras
<Mmike> ili pretoci sve u xml pa napravi svoj xsd :D
<phd> pff
<phd> pao čoil s 25g koke na ultri :)
<phd> kuda ide ovaj svijet :P
<phd> čoik*
<dodobas> Mmike: a e ... u programiras i onda napacujes support za 'azuriranje' uprogramiranih pravila :)
<Mmike> napises modularno :D
<obrut> dodobas: IMHO, za te kompleksne stvari napravis custom validatore koje "lako" zamijenis... mislim da se ne isplati radit neki jebeni engine za to.. ako i napravis engine, opet treba netko napraviti ruleove sto je prakticki programiranje
<obrut> recimo za poslovna pravila je kolega koristio neke business rule engineove (nisam ulazio duboko u to, ja sam samo imao interface prema tome)
<dodobas> obrut: da ... ima toga za naci, cak ima i implementacija specificnih algoriama tipa RETE ... ili tako nesto ... 
<obrut> a to je bilo ono, ako customer ima te i te usluge, onda smije imati ove i ovakve, a ne smije imat one i onakve
<obrut> dodobas poceo sam prckati po rustu, sad sam bas za jedan projektic reko idem implementirat jednu komponentu u tome (alternativno sam razmisljao o C-u i golangu)... i koliko god su neke stvari fora, neke stvari su braindamaged :P
<obrut> kazu "if it compiles, it is safe"... samo sto nije bas "if it compiles, it will not crash" :P
<dodobas> obrut: dakle, nisi vjernik ? :) ... to je ko biblija, tak kad pocnes vjerovati onda imaju smisla :)
<dodobas> obrut: sto znaci crash? :)
<obrut> fakat mi nema smisla da mi println!("eto {}", a - b ); skrsi program, ako su a i b unsigned, i a manji od b :P
<obrut> crash znaci da mi se program uspanicari :P
<dodobas> panic znaci da je konrolirani crash :)
<dodobas> i da ne hendlas sve slucjave :)
<phd> obrut: sve je ok dok println! ne izazove kernel panic :P
<dodobas> a sad bi ti ... lol
<phd> ah dodobas 
<phd> ja sam dugo u devops poslu
<phd> ne može dev ni zamisliti tako zaštićen execption kojeg korisnik može slučajno izazvati
<phd> "nešto sam tu stisnuo..."
<phd> :)
<obrut> dodobas i ne samo println nego ono, imam countere (koji su unsigned jer jesu) i ocu vidjet jel razlika izmenju njih veca od 1... i ako ih oduzmem i razlika bude negativna, ovaj se skrsi
<dodobas> phd: tocno to, zato imas platforme koje to pokusavaju rijesit prije nego se program/software kompajlira ...
<obrut> ono tipicno a - b > 1
<obrut> pa moram rewriteati uvijet da se program ne krsi
<phd> pusti ti to dodobas 
<phd> i platforma je program :P
<phd> tako da se sve opet svodi na "nešto sam stisnuo..."
<Mmike> obrut, zakaj ne golang?
<dodobas> jer je tek to smece ...
<Mmike> bitno da pajton nije smece :)
<Mmike> nego, jel' ima kaki sstp client za linux?
<Mmike> moze li openvpn to?
<phd> pff
<phd> pujpuj!
<phd> korisnik koji "puno zna o IT-u"
<phd> nema većih budala od takvih
<phd> on bi da mu pomognem kako da mu NordVPN proradi pod, pazi sad - Windows 7
<phd> jer neće on na Windows 10
<phd> I lijepo kreneš objašnavati bedaku da igra ruski rulet s kompom
<phd> i ne,
<phd> "bacio sam licencu od Windows 10 u kontejner i vratio Windows 7"
<phd> pa jebemu!
<phd> da nije frend/susjed odjebao bi ga u troskocima
<dodobas> pa samo dodaj jos jenu 0 na fakturu ... da vidis kako se opamete
<obrut> Mmike: zato sto sam htio proucit rust :)
<jelly> di to ima u Zagrebu croissant za 3kn
<jelly> > Croissant u centru Murtera u pekarnici košta 8 i pol kuna, a u istoj pekarnici u Zagrebu košta 3 kune. 
<jelly> TIL Hrvatska ima ni manje ni više nego 20 ministarstava(!)
<phd> dodobas: ne možeš liječiti taj nivo pameti udarcem po novčaniku
<phd> ne pomaže
<phd> jelly: čokoladni croissant u Mlinaru je 8
<phd> nounari. "u istoj pekarnici u Zagrebu"
<phd> Teleportiraš pekarnicu 300km udesno i padnu cijene na pola :)
<jelly> to nije napisao novinar nego načelnik općine Murter-Kornati
<phd> eto
<phd> još veći low level iq-a
<jelly> mene samo zanima di da kupim ovaj od 3kn
<phd> na moru nema *nikoga*
<phd> doma jelly 
<phd> u konzumu, smrznuti, mikrovalna i eto
<jelly> ok, ali konzum nije pekara
<phd> ima pekaru :P
<phd> "istu"
<phd> jest malo nategnuto, ali načelnik nije lagao :)
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftjEcrrf7r0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: U2 - One :: Duration: 04:39 :: Views: 76,856,687 uploaded by U2VEVO :: 256,610 likes :: 10,913 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> Mmike: kad seliš ofis na moreno?
<vileni> ivoks: cak i sa reboot je ok, posto sam ocekivao da uopce nece raditi egpu
<ivoks> radi out of the box
<vileni> sto je udisks2
<jelly> stari framework za automatsko montiranje novouštekanih diskova
<jelly> zamijenjen sa... nekim systemd klincom
<vileni> trosi mi 20% cpu cijeli dan
<jelly> ubij ga sa SEGV, vidi dal će preživit ;-)
<phd> strpićeva škola :)
<phd> killall :D
<phd> on je bio fin hax0r
<phd> netko bi rekao, vileni: probaj riješiti sa - sudo rm -rf / :P
<phd> ali vid, on je bio fini dečko
<jelly> phd, to nije bila sprdnja, često per-user servisi imaju signal handler za SIGSEGV i restartaju se ako mogu
<phd> znam jelly 
<phd> to je bilo heklanje po sustavu, kirurgija OS-a
<phd> fino, precizno, skalpelićem
<phd> ;-)
<jelly> osim Å¡to killall nije ni fino ni precizno
<jelly> nit sugerirano
<vileni> Vid je uvijek bio pristojan, i kad sam bio linux noob
<phd> vid nikad nije sugerirao killall
<phd> on bi mlatio njubije man-om
<Mmike> obrut, ima smisla (prouciti rust). Ja isto radim neki drek sad u rustu, al' pre sporo mi to sve ide :)
<Mmike> vileni, udisks2 je automounter govno
<Mmike> kaj ti syslog veli? systemctl status udisks2?
<Mmike> phd, sjecas se ti tinuviel? :D
<Mmike> veli meni doktorica da kaj sam doso a nisam jos nit 3 dana bolestan! Č=
<obrut> Mmike: tko se ne sjeca tinuviel :P
<vileni> ^^
<jelly> tko?
<phd> Mmike: tinuviel mi je frendica na fejsu
<Mmike> phd, kak se zove ona u tom zivotu?
<phd> "Poslednja Nevesta" Mmike 
<phd> :D
<Mmike> lol
<phd> baš lol
<phd> nema je više na ircu AFAIK
<phd> nakon carneta je neko vijeme bila na UnderNetu
<phd> pa malo Tportala
<phd> poslije joj se gubi trag
<phd> nađuh je preko Felixa Mmike 
<phd> nađoh*
<Mmike> Jel' tko imao bedove s GPSom u petak predvecer?
<Mmike> uber me nikak nije mogao nac, i onda kad smo se vozili ja upalim navigaciju na svom mobu, i vidim da sam 300njak metara juzno od prave lokacije
<Mmike> reko, oso iphone
<Mmike> kad ono i zenin sony isto
<Mmike> i sad pricam to kolegi cileancu, veli on da je isti kurac imao u petak u slicno vrijeme
<dodobas> Mmike: https://www.zdnet.com/article/european-gps-satellites-have-been-down-for-four-days-in-mysterious-outage/  ?
<Mmike> dodobas, hm
<Mmike> cile bas nije europa
<Mmike> ali da
<Mmike> zanimljiv
<Mmike> doduse, ovo je galileo
<dodobas> a i ovo nije GPS nego Galileo od ESAe
<Mmike> ja to ne koristim
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> da
<dodobas> ali ... u isto je vrijeme ... mysterius issue
<Mmike> idem po dete
<Mmike> i idem lec
<Mmike> dodobas ak ozdravim do srijede, neka hrana ovih dana?
<dodobas> ako, onda da :)
<phd> Mmike: 
<phd> kad seliš ofis na moreno?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-16
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> phd, ne znam
<Mmike> phd, 25.7 cca
<vileni> sta nije vec gotovo ljeto
<jelly> tek je počelo
<DomaMuffin> A meni se estrih jos susi
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, ja sam imao u nedjelju. 
<jelly> TIL glazura (podna) = estrih
<DomaMuffin> naucis sleng kad zandaris majstore
<phd> DomaMuffin: dosađuješ se? :P
<phd> noć je punog mjeseca
<phd> Å¡teta spavanja :)
<phd> http://www.punmjesec.info/
<obrut> punog mjeseca ? mislis pomrcine mjeseca :)
<obrut> ako pozurite na jarun, tamo je organizirano promatranje
<DomaMuffin> Kakvo dosadjivanje, u gradjevini sam. Citaj, locem pivo i slabo ili nist ane radim
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-17
<phd> obrut: duplo ili ništa! :)
<phd> i pomrčina i pun mjesec. jedini put ove godine.
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<phd> morgen!
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s763FBnkIwc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Slatkaristika - Luda Romantika [Official HD Video] :: Duration: 02:56 :: Views: 4,067,341 uploaded by FacingTheSunOfficial :: 24,456 likes :: 1,146 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> 32 gige rama mi je malo za k8s cluster i openstack u LXDu :D
<phd> Mmike: geekušo! :P
<phd> cviliš o tom ramu kao pi-pi :)
<Mmike> nakon ljeta bih morao kupiti novi cpu i plocu
<Mmike> neshj sto moze 64/128 gigi memorije i nest sto ima vise od 8 jezgri
<Mmike> ovi AMDji izgledaju privlacno
<phd> Mmike: ako imaš para, samo naprijed
<phd> novi gedžet je kao novo dijete :)
<phd> da sam ja u poziciji da sad uzimam novu zvijer u zvjerinjak čekao bi nešto što može barem 256GB RAMa
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> pare dce se nac
<Mmike> fdakat mi treba
<phd> uzmi odmah ploču koja podržava što više rama Mmike 
<phd> ne moraš ju punit do yaya odmah :)
<phd> kroz godine se razradi za to :P
<phd> RAMa nikad dosta
<phd> Moja ima MAX 24GB
<phd> što je 2011. bio teški overkill, ali danas nije 
<Mmike> yup, tak imam 32G sad
<Mmike> to je max
<Mmike> i za plocu i za cpu
<phd> sve jasno Mmike 
<phd> uzmi ploču sa 256 proširivu do 512 recimo
<phd> bubni unutra za početak samo 64 ili 128
<Mmike> phd, imas preporuku kakvu?
<Mmike> obrut, si ti konacno pribavio ryzena?
<phd> imam Mmike 
<phd> brb, tražim link
<obrut> Mmike: ne jos :)
<obrut> Mmike: u jednom trenu sam reko da cu pricekat da izadje ovaj novi pa cu onda uzet kad jos padnu cijene
<Mmike> pa eto izaso je
<Mmike> sad je vrijeme :D
<obrut> pa je... gledam sad nesto ryzen 7 2700
<obrut> cak sam se mislio jucer zaletit i uzet barem plocu i proc, ali nisam stigo
<phd> Mmike: 
<phd> ako si i dalje za max 128 GB RAM, predložio bih ti ovo:
<phd> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X570-P/
<phd> velim, ja bi išao na nešto s max 512
<phd> čekao dok se ne pojavi ako treba, ali to sam ja
<obrut> meni je skroz glupo da te skuplje maticne nemaju intel mreznu nego realtek :P
<phd> bwah obrut 
<phd> ne vidiš od šume drvo
<phd> amd ploča sa intel mrežnom, hereza! :-D
<obrut> cak i ove "jeftinije" intel matice sto imam imaju gore barem i219
<phd> obrut: all goes in "holly wars" basket i guess
<phd> obrut: ako hoćeš intel mrežnu na amd ploči, kupi ju i upikni unutra, simple as that
<obrut> pa da... samo cu morat kupovat vani jer kod nas nebres (barem gdje sam ja gledo, mozda sam corav pa ne vidim) dobit ispod 500 kuna single port
<obrut> bice ebay i rabljeno
<phd> bwah
<phd> nova mašina, sve novo
<obrut> da je intel bazirano, bilo bi :P
<phd> nije bitno koliko traje dostava :)
<phd> ionak kupujem novu makinu svakih 7-10 godina
<phd> pa sad, mjesec dva čekanja da prošeta planetom dok mi ne dođe u ruke, tja...
<phd> ovo kaj je tu pored mene sam kupio 2011.
<phd> *kuc*kuc*, dela!
<phd> ;-)
<phd> idem/dođem bbl
<phd> pff koji dan dans
<phd> danas*
<ivoks> ova bih je laprdija
<jelly> > barem 256GB RAMa
<jelly> u 1U servere trenutno ide 3TB RAMa, u one stare 2 generacije sto se kupe jeftino na ebayu je stalo 384-768
<phd> tako i ja razmišljam. nešto u što možeš upiknuti 512GB ali istovremeno da radi i sa keksom od 64GB ako je nastupi kriza s parama pa prodaješ "obiteljsko zlato" da imaš što jesti.
<phd> /ako nastupi kriza/*
<jelly> ma kakvo zlato
<jelly> https://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-DL360p-G8-19-1U-2x-E5-2630L-256GB-16x-16GB-RAM-P420i-2x-PSU-vmware-Server/323191022890?hash=item4b3fafa52a:g:uSYAAOSwakxdEhdt 1100 ojra
<jelly> 2x6core
<jelly> 24 slota, 2/3 nafilan sa 16G = 256
<phd> pusti ti to. lova je lova, a 100 € je puno novaca ako točiš benzin.
<phd> jelly: jel zalaziš na ove "popularne" IRC mreže, ICQ, UnderNet, Krstarica; ili samo na geekovske?
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEnJDaqT3-0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Every Breath You Take - Sting & The Police :: Duration: 04:13 :: Views: 13,706,609 uploaded by anner92 :: 42,875 likes :: 1,045 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> pff cservice zapeo u zavoju CloudFlarea
<phd> svašta
<phd> to je nekad bila mreža koja je imala !respect
<phd> *rant*
<jelly> jedino sto imam non-geeky je efnet
<jelly> i idolnet ;-)
<jelly> (tj. fpz tj. irc.jebo.me)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-18
<phd> lol jelly 
<phd> stvano si ispao iz Å¡tosa
<phd> ništa kao 5-6 non giki mreža i pregršt žena na privatu hahaha
<phd> dobro, možda te prestalo to zabavljati
<phd> ja volim groove, kad je gužva
<phd> -ChanServ- You need 5 more users to register channel
<phd> *bwah*
<DomaMuffin> pfft, nema nikoga na #marijuana na idolnetu, ne znam opce kaj sam se spajao
<hrvoje> irc je izumiruća vrsta, nažalost :)
<Mmike> bogme, nema nit tebe
<hrvoje> ma ja sam ugodno iznenađen da itko još uvijek irca :)
<hrvoje> taman bio i jednoznamenkasti broj :)
<obrut> cak se i ja zaboravim reconnectat tamo kad mi se servercic na kojem drzim klijent u screenu reboota
<hrvoje> i ja držim klijent u screenu, to je praktično :)
<nvucinic> jutro
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s763FBnkIwc&list=RDMMs763FBnkIwc&start_radio=1
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Slatkaristika - Luda Romantika [Official HD Video] :: Duration: 02:56 :: Views: 4,070,149 uploaded by FacingTheSunOfficial :: 24,470 likes :: 1,146 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> lol DomaMuffin 
<phd> jučer 500+ ljudi na #krstarica
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUdyuKaGQd4&list=RDMMs763FBnkIwc&index=2
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Alice Merton - No Roots :: Duration: 03:57 :: Views: 192,486,062 uploaded by Alice Merton :: 1,509,384 likes :: 56,970 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZZJeMKJV3M&list=RDMMs763FBnkIwc&index=3
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Dubioza Kolektiv "Kažu" (Official video) :: Duration: 04:01 :: Views: 35,632,565 uploaded by Dubioza kolektiv :: 125,281 likes :: 6,673 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> hrvoje, obrut nista znc, irccloud i ino?
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKJEKww8zqk&list=RDMMs763FBnkIwc&index=13
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Slatkaristika - Terorista [Official HD Video] :: Duration: 03:13 :: Views: 13,233,081 uploaded by FacingTheSunOfficial :: 62,610 likes :: 3,903 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> irssi u screenu ftw
<dodobas> yutro
<phd> psi i laljanje Mmike, i ti se isti čudiš svačemu
<ivoks> dobio mail
<ivoks> subject
<ivoks> 'POSTANITE GAY FRIENDLY DOMAĆIN!'
<ivoks> koliko friendly trebam biti?
<ivoks> ne kuzim to
<ivoks> ja ljude koji kod mene dodju ne pitam jel vise vole dinamo ili hajduk
<ivoks> meso ili ribu; dobro, ok to ih pitam jer im narucujem veceru
<ivoks> ali...
<ivoks> ne moram imati naljepnicu da sam 'Dinamo friendly domacin'
<ivoks> ali vegani i gay vole da drugi nose etikete
<ivoks> mozda jer su njih jadne etiketirali
<ivoks> ali ... pobogu
<phd> ivoks: dobio si mail sa capanim subjectom?
<phd> capsanim*
<phd> strava
<phd> ništa više nije sveto
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUrd8eosQOs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: HLADNO PIVO - Pitala si me (HQ) :: Duration: 03:57 :: Views: 12,426 uploaded by koxykoxykoxy :: 66 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> sve je bruto i neto, sve je "zabava"
<ivoks> phd: ne, subject je 'Upit za suradnju!'
<ivoks> ali prva linija u bodyu je 'POSTANITE GAY...'
<phd> ivoks: baš te ubode u oči
<ivoks> ne znam koliko je pametno organizirati gay ture u sibenskoj zupaniji
<phd> hm
<ivoks> i to u zaseocima
<phd> samo da rata ne bude moj ivoks 
<phd> za ostalo ćemo lako
<ivoks> a da, a nije do mene
<ivoks> imali smo jednu curu, dosla na dan, pa ostala dva tjedna
<ivoks> gay, pierce, vegetarijanka
<ivoks> i veli
<ivoks> 'na proputovanju sam do tirane'
<ivoks> 'mala, ne idi juznije od ovoga'
<ivoks> ostala kod nas
<phd> ne znam baš ivoks 
<phd> obala i otoci nisu isto, ni nalik
<phd> hvar je ok
<ivoks> ma ona je htjela u crnu goru i albaniju
<phd> onako, jako jako ok.
<ivoks> ne bi ziva iz makarske izasla
<phd> začudio bi se ivoks 
<phd> crna gora i albanija je za ove tupsone ovdje kao new york
<phd> Bugarska pogotovo
<phd> MK? tamo je sve ok.
<phd> al da
<phd> Makarska, Split, Å¡benk
<phd> ako, ako nema teških tjelesnih ozljeda imala je ludu sreću
<ivoks> e sad...
<phd> čuj, to je isto tako posao. Da li pratiš gay pride u Splitu?
<ivoks> sibenik je sve bolji, moram priznati
<ivoks> ne stignem pratiti niti irc, a kamoli gay pride :)
<phd> :)
<phd> ja stignem
<ivoks> ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put vijesti procitao
<ivoks> ili pogledao
<phd> i ovo jučer što je grunulo u stenevcu sam posebno poratio
<phd> vijesti 2x na dan
<phd> jutro u 7
<phd> i popodne u 17
<phd> ako stignem, još u 22
<phd> i to je to, sve znaš
<phd> jesi li čuo da je grunulo nešto, sumnjaju na plin, u Stenjevcu?
<phd> gadna priča
<phd> jer je istraga  u toku
<phd> prva vijest je glasila "iz stana je izašla jedna osoba. Još jedna osoba je bila u stanu"
<phd> na teren je izašlo 12 (!) vatrogasnih kola
<phd> danas se već priča o eksploziji koja je oštetitla 6 (!) stanova
<phd> i tak
<phd> moraš pratit ivoks 
<ivoks> jel
<ivoks> moja obitelj i moj posao su moje vijesti
<ivoks> danas mi je dijete prvi put jelo krumpir
<phd> imaš dijeliće te vijesti kroz portale
<ivoks> krivo, ne jelo
<ivoks> prozdrlo
<phd> :)
<phd> koliko je staro dijete?
<ivoks> nema ni 5 mjeseci
<phd> fiju!
<phd> i radiš od kuće ivoks ?
<ivoks> pa da
<phd> sretniče! :)
<phd> ja sam imao u INI ugovor da radim od kuće kad se Matej rodio
<phd> to, tko nije probao, ne zna što propušta
<phd> onak.
<phd> imaš li još djece ivoks ?
<ivoks> tko zna, mozda
<phd> :)
<phd> jesi li bio na porodu?
<obrut> ivoks: gay friendly etiketa u drzavama poput nase nije losa stvar jer zamisli prosjecnog rvata iznajmljivaca kojem dodju dvije osobe istog spola i pokazuju njeznost :P
<obrut> "najradije bi ih Å¡tapom"
<obrut> a ovo za vegane, to eventualno ima smisla za smjestaj s doruckom, da ne bi bilo iznenadjenja :P
<obrut> ja ne jedem meso iz zdravstvenih razloga pa nikad ne uzimam smjestaj s obrokom jer ne znam sta cu dobit
<ivoks> phd: na porodu i obrani diplomskog, isti dan, u razmaku od 2h
<ivoks> obrut: nije u tome problem
 * phd ShoutZ! ivoks 
<phd> respect stari, nije to mala stvar, sve u istom danu
<ivoks> da da
<ivoks> bio u bolnici od ponoci do 9 ujutro
<ivoks> otisao obraniti diplomski
<ivoks> vratio se u bolnicu i u 13:36 dobio kcer
<ivoks> neki klipan mi je izgulio auto na parkingu za to vrijeme, al sta sad
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ruralnetwork.eu/hr.html
<hrvoje> ivoks: onda ti je to bio dan za pamćenje :))) ja sam skoro zviznuo u nesvijest od uzbuđenja i veselja kad se mali trebao roditi ...
<Mmike> hrvoje, opla, i ti si tatosh? Kol'ko staro dete?
<hrvoje> 17 mjeseci trenutno
<hrvoje> upravo viče go go go go ko ko ko aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (pozdravlja sve prisutne, sigurno) :D
<Mmike> jos godinu-dve
<Mmike> i bit ce milinica :0
<hrvoje> e da :) sad je kao da ima duracell baterije u dupetu
<Mmike> ma, to nece prestat
<Mmike> al' sa 3-4 godine pocne komunikacija
<Mmike> pa kad velis 'ne' dobijes 'a zasto ne?'
<Mmike> ili, jos gore: 'a kako ti mozes?' :)))
<Mmike> skroz novi koncepti :)
<hrvoje> je, a kad se dokopa tipkovnice i počne ddosati tatu jer mu ne da crtiće... :)
<hrvoje> znam da je to meni bilo k'o magnet kad sam bio klinac, ekran i kursor koji trepće :D
<Mmike> nauci ga git i python u mladim danima
<Mmike> dalje ce sam :)
<hrvoje> i linux - kak je krenulo, uskoro će ga vrtiti kosilice, tosteri i pekači kruha :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-19
<nvucinic> bogvam
<DomaMuffin> iteb'
<DomaMuffin> sesvete> zitnjak > sesvete , 2 i po sata
<vileni> nekidan krenuo ranije doma da izbjegnem guzvu, neki sleper sasuo schweppes po cijeloj slavonskoj
<hrvoje> onda je bio schwepper? :)
<phd> oyla!
 * phd uživa uz Radio 101: http://live.radio101.hr:9531
<DomaMuffin> Å veper ! 
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> phd, https://yammat.fm/popup
<dodobas> nego ... ako ste ikad razmisljali probati igrati neku igru na blockchaninu ... https://prospectors.io je skroz kuul :)
<dodobas> ako vam je iole zanimljivo, pomognem oko setupa :)
<phd> bwah Mmike, http://www.aimp.ru/
<phd> [11:16:40] >chanserv< topic Welcome to #Croatia || Good music  @ Radio 101: http://live.radio101.hr:9531 - Radio 051: http://quasar.shoutca.st:8468/stream - Yammat.fm: http://192.240.102.133:12430/stream || Be smart and enjoy your stay
<phd> web popup, so 00's, webchat isto LOL
<phd> dakle,
<phd> ti indijci, prestrašno. Svi smo se naslušali i anegodta i priča iz pakla o Indijcima i o Pakistancima
<phd> ali, ovo... tsts. There is first thing for everything in life i guess. http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> vruce je
<phd> je baš je gadno danas
<phd> ovdje pomalo popušta vrućina Mmike 
<Mmike> jedini nacin na spojit se na HPILOvsku konzolu je - kroz Microsoft Edge :)
<Mmike> pa proluzidio
<phd> ima živih?
<phd> baš vas tračam po netu i smijemo se malo :)
<phd> uh, Plenković pomeo Marasa metlom i bacio u smeće LOL
<ivoks> nisam u toku
<ivoks> ali maras je deriste
<Mmike> phd, pa ono, ispao je seljacina
<Mmike> maras je fakat kreten
<Mmike> al' ovaj je seljak
<Mmike> mislim, uzas tko nam je u vladi
<Mmike> :)
<hrvoje> i kaj je najgore, plaćeni su a tako se ponašaju
<phd> Mmike: nije maras seljačina Mmike 
<phd> to je samo poza, uloga koju glumi
<phd> dobar je maras
<phd> puno je napravio dobroga
<phd> haha 
<phd> deca
<phd> "Narod uvijek ima vlast kakvu zaslužuje" - to ste 100% čuli
<phd> zadnjih 20 dana je tamo nastupila promjena na bolje
<phd> jer je i njima jasno da film "mi se gađamo torbama i mobitelma u saboru" više nikom nije zanimljiv
<phd> a bio je, dosta vremena im je taj Å¡tos prolazio
<phd> sad, sad bu fakat morali zapeti i delati nekaj LOL
<phd> jer se meni više ovo ne da gledati
<phd> a kad ja potegnem tešku artiljeriju :P
<sillyslux> jucer ministar zdravlja, danas ministar obrane
<phd> onda bu se sve sredilo jednim pozivom
<phd> bwah
<phd> taj kujundžić je dobio i posljednju opomenu
<phd> on je slijedeći i to mu je jasno
<sillyslux> ja pricam o njemacke :)
<phd> a to ?
<phd> isti jarac
<Mmike> phd, ne, plenkovic se seljacina
<sillyslux> stara ministrica obrane je otisla u eu-nesto
<Mmike> maras je sam jadan
<phd> mene više zgraža izražavanje odgovornosti za srebrenicu u - postocima. ono 10% odgovoran - WTF!?!
<phd> ma nije Mmike 
<sillyslux> sad je njen polozaj preuzela ministrica zdravlja
<phd> vjeruj mi
<phd> probao je prodati foru plenkoiću
<phd> i dobio je po nosu
<phd> "maras nije uvijek bio takav"
<phd> haha
<sillyslux> in other news... zapalila se sibirija oO
<sillyslux> https://earther.gizmodo.com/satellite-images-show-vast-swaths-of-the-arctic-on-fire-1836500468
<phd> marasa nije bilo ni čut ni vidjet prije 5 godina
<phd> onda je SDP probao s Marasom
<phd> i tim bahatim pristupom u politici
<phd> svi, ama baš svi u Saboru su to prihvatili
<Mmike> to je bahato?
<phd> Mmike, to ti je otprilike to
<Mmike> to je djetinjasto
<Mmike> ponasau se k'o da su u vrticu
<phd> ma da
<phd> isti jarac
<phd> pda
<Mmike> pa se preseravaju u pjescaniku
<Mmike> glupo je opce trositi tipke na njuy
<phd> to je kao da kažeš da glumac u filmu plače ili viče
<Mmike> njih
<Mmike> daj ti meni radije plocu onu
<phd> Mmike
<Mmike> sto si spominjao
<phd> Mmike
<phd> to je kao da kažeš da glumac u filmu plače ili viče
<Mmike> kad ovaj obrut nist ne nudi :D
<phd> kužiš?
<Mmike> phd, odbijam komentirati balacve u vladi :) neda mi se :)
<phd> ok
<Mmike> ne kuzim, glup sam, ne interesira me, odselit cu se
<phd> dugo pratim politiku
<phd> i hrvatsku i svjetsku
<phd> nije ti to baš to što ti misliš
<phd> to, što koji političar kaže, kako kaže i što su moguće posljedice toga i nastavak.. blabla
<phd> sve su to dobro pripremljeni i dobro unaprijed dogovoreni potezi u političkoj igri
<hrvoje> joj ljudi, nemojte samo o politici :)
<phd> igra je to Mmike 
<phd> ti ćut! hrvoje 
<hrvoje> ajd bolje o nekakvim sisama ili hamburgerima ... ili može oboje :D
<phd> je da
<phd> ja baš volim o teorijama zavjera i narodnjacima :P
<phd> ali /TOPIC
<phd> opa
<phd> grunulo oko Atene
<phd> potres
<phd> hrvoje: ne moramo o politici
<phd> hrvoje: evo prolo je više od 24 sata i nema nikakve, amabaš nikakve vijesti o eksploziji u Stenjevcu
<phd> prošlo*
<phd> a grunulo je gadno
<hrvoje> sad ću zvučati blesavo, ali kakvoj eksploziji?
<phd> eto hrvoje 
<phd> https://www.24sata.hr/news/eksplozija-u-stanu-u-stenjevcu-uzrok-je-najvjerojatnije-plin-640151
<phd> 12 vatrogasnih kola
<phd> Sveučilišni konzilij liječnika su digli na noge
<phd> i istraga u tijeku
<phd> to je bio C4 ili nešto jače
<Mmike> jel' prestao ?
<Mmike> mogu maknut ignore? :D
<hrvoje> Mmike: tema srećom više nije politika :)
<phd> ignore *bwah*
<phd> i onda je maras djetinjast :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> snasli ste se :)
<phd> [22:02:27] <phd> ignore *bwah*
<phd> [22:02:38] <phd> i onda je maras djetinjast :)
<phd> Mmike,
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-20
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, momcine
<DomaMuffin> "Na N1 Srbin, Hrvat i Bosanka raspravljaju da li pričamo istim jezikom. Bez prevodioca."
<phd> ćao drugari :P
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c45a8Htv3c0&list=RDc45a8Htv3c0&start_radio=1&t=5
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Seal-Crazy lyrics @ 00:05 :: Duration: 05:50 :: Views: 2,289,706 uploaded by Sgrch Lyrics :: 10,747 likes :: 567 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> DomaMuffin: kad stave titlove u takvu ili sličnu emisiju, provrištim od smijeha, a znaju to napraviti :D To im i NewsBar izvede LOL
<DomaMuffin> Ne gledam bas telku, brijem da bi dio mene umro da vidim to s titlom
<Vlado9A> I ja brijem, svako jutro :)
<Mmike> https://slobodnadalmacija.hr/novosti/hrvatska/clanak/id/614541/sest-sati-vozili-sedam-punili-urednik-naseg-priloga-zaputio-se-elektricnim-automobilom-iz-splita-u-zagreb-evo-kako-je-prosla-njegova-avantura-od-milijun-kuna-39muke-su-pocele-na-startu39?fbclid=IwAR1XNOYdQa7HzoQ6GGTvFve_-RvkAIudKswe9T4vR1O8T3rUK-fYXbo5JWs
<Mmike> zato su elektricni auti jos uvijek - hype :D
<Mmike> phd, sorry, ja zaspo sinoc, udavio si me sa kazalistima :D
<obrut> IMHO, trenutno su elektricni auti ok za po gradu, idealno ako ides na poso gdje na parkingu mozes punit :)
<obrut> za sve ostalo - smece
<sillyslux> a kakva je tek bila situacija prije 3 godine?
<Mmike> obrut, a hibrid neki?
<Mmike> neznam samo koliko je to skupo za odrzavanje
 * Mmike gleda novo auto pa sam ovlas razmatrao elektricna, al' nema smisla to
<Mmike> radije kupim elektricni romobil za po gradu
<Mmike> i dobru kabanicu :D
<obrut> ti el romobili su cini mi se super za po gradu... malo, sklopivo, mos s tim u ured/na sastanke, a i ak trebas obavit kakvu birokraciju, nije tolika tlaka za sklopit i uzet sa sobom
<obrut> demit, izgleda da news.aioe.net ne radi od jucer :P
<obrut> đe ću njuze čitat ? :P
<Mmike> obrut, na vecernji.hr? :D
<jelly> obrut, ak imash ip adresu od HT-ja možeš na news.iskon.hr
<obrut> ih :) jel se prenose "novije" strane grupe ?
<jelly> obrut, pojma, mislim da se sync grupa potrgao
<jelly> vidi sta ti fali pa cemo dodat
<obrut> odma na prvu mi se cini da nema comp.sys.raspberry-pi
<phd> https://radio.hrt.hr/emisija/aktualno-u-17/574/
<phd> Aktualno u 17 HR1, MP3 and webstream, sa arhivom
<sillyslux_> jesu spominjali slobodnu dalmaciju?
<sillyslux_> https://slobodnadalmacija.hr/dalmacija/split/clanak/id/614629
<sillyslux_> citaj me dok mozes
<sillyslux_> jos 15 min https://www.n2yo.com/
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FE194VN6c4&list=RD_FE194VN6c4&start_radio=1&t=2
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Snoop Dogg - Beautiful (Official Music Video) ft. Pharrell Williams @ 00:02 :: Duration: 05:29 :: Views: 109,482,784 uploaded by SnoopDoggVEVO :: 532,079 likes :: 20,544 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> hah, vidio sam iss i soyus kapsulu koja je krenula maloprije i njenu odvojenu raketu :)
 * phd sluša http://provisioning.streamtheworld.com/pls/program1aac.pls :: Kronika dana
<phd> strava
<phd> danas u Zagrebu apokalipsa
<Mmike> jelly, jel iskon u Cixu?
<Mmike> phd, kakva? sta?
<jelly> Mmike, u oba, afaik
<phd> slušaj Kroniku dana Mmike 
<jelly> Mmike ne hvata radijo!
<phd> jelly: :P
<phd> Goran *Grlić* Radman LOL :: rekonstrukcija vlade moj qua!
<jelly> mislim da tu nitko drugi ne zna kaj je to "kronika dana" u 22h 
<Mmike> phd, sta da slusam?
<phd> Mmike: [22:00:43] * phd sluša http://provisioning.streamtheworld.com/pls/program1aac.pls :: Kronika dana
<Mmike> prica kak je minisstar pavic postao ministar europskih fondova
<Mmike> jel' to tak apokalipsa?
<Mmike> ako je, kuzim :D
<phd> nope Mmike 
<Mmike> pa de reci onda
<Mmike> komplicirani covjece
<phd> grunulo je 2 puta u užem centru grada danas. Prvo u 7 ujutro, pa onda u 10...
<phd> prestao sam pratiti, sad čujem vatrogasac preminuo u Velikoj gorici prilikom gašenja požara
<jelly> kaj nije da se ono jutros neki lik samoubio
<phd> jelly: "pretpostavlja se..." je trenutna službena verzija
<phd> i to iz neslužbenih izvora
<Mmike> u 7 u amrusevoj?
<phd> yup
<Mmike> mislim, pisalo po indexima
<Mmike> i jutarnjima
<phd> ja pratim live od jutra Mmike 
<phd> kao i karambol na A1
<Mmike> da
<phd> "počela sezona", neš ti *sezone*
<Mmike> bit u zagrebu krajem 7mog mjeseca je uzas
<Mmike> kad si dolje na moru
<Mmike> ne slusas, ne gledas
<jelly> ^
<Mmike> pizdis kak je vruce i kak nemas klimu
<Mmike> osim sto - imas klimu :D
<phd> i bolje Mmike, i bolje
<jelly> Mmike, onda pizdis kak je vruce kad izadjes vani i kak se tesko dise
<phd> danas si u gradu morao paziti u koju češ kafić
<jelly> jer je nepoznat netko nafrljio klimu na 25 kad je vani 33 ;-)
<phd> Makedonski restoran u Zvonimirovoj se spontano samozapalio
<Mmike> jelly, ja se cijeli dan vozim danas po gradu bez klime
<jelly> phd, bio je manji pozar nego na tresnjevci u pivnici prije mjesec-dva
<jelly> a iz istog razloga
<phd> A na krčkom mostu motoristi rade *cirkus*
<Mmike> i onda odem s frendom, da mi pokaze skodu superb (fakat je odlican auto, ugodno sam iznenadjen - najsmjesnije mi je kaj ima vise mjesta unutra nego u A6), i lik klimu na minus-sve
<jelly> mislim, mozda ti se cini apokalipsa ali stvarno je, na zapadu nista novo
<Mmike> phd, k'o moj stari si ;) lik cita novine i onda slavodobno na glas cita vijesti koje sam ja na internetu dobio ujutro ili jucer :D
<phd> jelly: ma cijela ta zvonimirova je "just waiting to happen". Dimnjak je kriv tamo, a to se čisti već 20 godina
<phd> Mmike: ajd, nemoj danas...
<jelly> phd zreo za pemziju :-D
<phd> /to se *ne* čisti/
<Mmike> svi smo, ako cemo pravo :D
<Mmike> ja sam recimo dobio danas bateriju za Boseov SoundLink Mini
 * phd je zreo za Bahrein, letim  za 2 mjeseca na neodređeno
<Mmike> a ja imam SoundLink Mini II
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> vrati, sta sad
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> nista
<Mmike> 30 dolara
<Mmike> nije neka tuga
<obrut> phd Bahrein ? ides fakat ?
<Mmike> al' mi nova nece doc prije neg na more odem
<phd> Mmike: kakva penzija, tebi zabava tek počinje
<Mmike> kaj ima u baherinu?
<Mmike> bajreinu
<obrut> odnosno bahrain :P
<jelly> ako je sa amazon.de onda ti moraju uzet nazad
<phd> pričam danas s klincem na fon.
<Mmike> jelly, misilm da je sa ebaya
<jelly> eh
<phd> *eb* ta generacija, brzi su ko kex
<obrut> trebo sam ic tamo za jedan projekt pa su odustali od projekta jer je cisco precero
<phd> Mmike: idem radit
<jelly> "ne tri nule na cijenu, samo dvije!!"
<phd> Mmike:  evo pitaj ojbruta, on već divani Baćhrainjski ko da se rodio tamo :P
<phd> obrut: ovo je ubrzano lansiranje koje neće biti otkazano, *banksters*
<jelly> TIL IT su novi mornari, pečalba u tuđini
<phd> haha jelly 
<phd> radim za HR tvrtku
<obrut> ja cem izgleda opet u Saudijsku uskoro :P iako sam mislio da vise necu, al ovo ce valjda zbilja bit zadnji put :)
<phd> obrut: popijemo piće u Dubaiu, baš dugo se nismo vidjeli
<phd> ahhahahaa
<phd> ovo je takav dejavu aahah
<phd> "zanji put" obrut 
<phd> i onda u rekurziju :)
<jelly> phd, i mornari su radili za domaće plovidbe, dok ih je bilo
<obrut> da si me pito prije dva mjeseca, reko bi da sigurno necu vise tamo... al staces, zvali i molili da idem
<phd> jelly: sve je to isto, danas imaš surf internetom i privat jetove 
<phd> *plaĆem*
<phd> i treskaju mi se pristi od smijanja obrut LOL
<phd> sve znam obrut, sve znam
<obrut> za Emirate se ne bi ni bunio, cak mi malo fali putovanja tamo :)
<phd> ste čuli za ovog drogdilera
<phd> El'Chapo
<phd> baš si nešto smišljam jednu prljavu igru, dugo nisam igrao takav poker
<phd> jel igra od vas tko poker?
<jelly> ne, al gledam TNG ponekad, jel se to racuna
<phd> Mmike: ti ideš prema tom filmu, whiskey, pivo, o da...
<phd> jelly: o da
<phd> TNG je ok
<phd> geeky ali ok
<jelly> kad #1, Worf, Data i doktorica igraju
<phd> :)
<jelly> i to onda cudna iz druge sezone
<phd> to je tak *dobro*
<phd> ja volim pogledati nasumičnlo neku staru epozodu ST-a
<phd> možda danas pikenm Janeway neku
<jelly> VOY je umjesto toga imao biljar u virtualnom Marseju
<phd> te su bile dobre
<phd> meni je Janeway bila odlična
<phd> ta glumica zna sve odradit
<phd> Gledao sam ju u Orange is a New Black - maestralno!
<phd> jelly: kak ti se sviđa klima tam na #Corsair ?
<jelly> ne znam, nisam čitao 
<jelly> nove kanale treba ostaviti par tjedana da se krčkaju
<jelly> ha.  144Hz monitori imaju tu frekvenciju, između ostalog, jer je djeljivo sa 24 i 48Hz za filmove
<phd> yup jelly 
<phd> tak je to još uvijuek u digitaliji
<phd> baza je 2
<phd> jebeno binarno, pre dugo to već traje....
<phd> baš smo o tome pričali tamo neki dan
<phd> kak izmišljamo prošlost u ITu
<phd> *đizs*
<phd> twitter odjednom izgleda ko disko kugla
<phd> koji napredak smo doživjeli u IT-u u zadnjih 30 godina govori to da mi je Notepad++ i dalje najkorisniji alat.
<obrut> kad si zaostao i ne koristis vim :)
<phd> lol obrut 
<phd> bwah irrsi
<phd> ne postoji vim za Windows10 koji dobro radi 
<jelly> al postoji linux za win10 ;-)
<jelly> kojem se moze dat pristup win datotekama
<phd> ima, ima ubuntu za Windows10
<phd> baš sam neki dan instalirao da vidim na što sad sliči
<phd> i dalje je kič
<phd> Debian ftw
<phd> baš mi vrag ne da mira noćas :)
<jelly> ima debian i ubuntu za wsl
<jelly> i još koješta
<phd> pa ja ću se ranitz
<phd> Join The 2019 Developer Circles Community Challenge
<phd> samo kaj sam ja stara Å¡kola i piczla po nekim pitanjima
<phd> pa kad idem dizat virtualku presložim cijelu statiku mašine
<phd> #jeretp... gasi ovaj bios svić, pali onaj, ovdje stisni, ovo kresni i posli tamo...
<phd> onda to radi kak bi trebalo bit, kao recimo VMware workstation Pro na Win 10.
<phd> ajd idem dignut debian u virćul konačno i da ne moram više radit dooalboot
<phd> ak nestanem, to je zato kaj smeće traži reboot
<phd> brb
<phd> jelly: ima neki challenge za riješti? Treba mi neka lova na brzaka :)
<phd> https://www.mixcloud.com/Radio_101/aktualni-101-20072019/
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-21
<phd> jelly: nađoh. https://sites.google.com/site/worldchampionshipwinners/
<phd> :)
<phd>  Hrvatski Radio: http://provisioning.streamtheworld.com/pls/program1aac.pls :: Jutarnja kronika
<phd> https://www.windriver.com/products/product-overviews/WR-Linux-Product-Overview/
<Mmike> phd, eto ti, pa slusaj: https://radio.hrt.hr/stream/6/preroll/
<sillyslux> http://cloudrad.io/radiomariacroazia/listen.pls
<sillyslux> uzivajte
<phd> lol Mmike 
<jelly> pristojna rock obrada https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhc6Xx36VDE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sane - Ja bih preživio (official video) :: Duration: 04:16 :: Views: 549,605 uploaded by drito konj :: 2,629 likes :: 60 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> samsumg tv iz 2018 moze pustiti bluetooth muziku i ima feature za UGASITI EKRAN
<jelly> (ima začudno pristojan 2.1 zvuk, ne treba soundbar)
<sillyslux> jel skup?
<sillyslux> evo nest novo na njuskalu... https://www.njuskalo.hr/led-monitori/monitor-samsung-c49j890dku-49-zakrivljeni-akcija-oglas-29080740
<sillyslux> oh, prodaje to dario iz... orahovice!!! :D
<jelly> sillyslux, 5500kn je bio u elipsu
<sillyslux> da, puno toga polovnog na njuskalu je pomalo skuplje nego novo
<sillyslux> neznan sta bi reka
<sillyslux> nisam ja bas za to cijenkanje
<jelly> al tv od 55 nije isto sto i monitor od 49
<phd> Mmike: kak se kličejo taj urlšortner na jebo.me ?
<phd> može Mmike, ali pitam vas sve,
<Mmike> phd, jebo.me/pas
<phd> Mmike: to je pastebin
<phd> nešto kao bit.ly mi treba
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> jbtg
<Mmike> jelly, ?
<phd> n
<phd> *gnart*
<phd> našel sam ovo: https://www.rebrandly.com/
<phd> to mi je dost
<phd> uh, kronjika dana za 5 minuta
<phd> opće nisam vijest danas čuo
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-13
<SilverSpace> dan
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-14
<Mmike> ivoks, fakat, to je bionic masina :)
<dodobas> yutro
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-15
<obrut> zna tko nekog pod imenom Igor Balvan ?
<hbogner> Mmike, jel znas neki cli stress tool za gpu compute kartice
<hbogner> ne display stress nego compute stress
<hbogner> i da mogu simultano opicit na vise gpu kartica, blender benchmark je glup i koristi samo po jednu karticu
<Mmike> hbogner
<Mmike> a srca ti
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-16
<Mmike> vrodic[m], oi oi - ti si riot koristio, jel' ova nova verzija (Elemental?) ista bolja?
<Mmike> btw, jel' tko koristi tu Mattermost?
<Mmike> osim ivoksa :) 
<obrut> Mmike: moja ekipa koristi doticni... i imaju gateway na irc :)
<Mmike> rotfl :D
<Mmike> obrut, kol'ko je slican slacku i koliko zaostaje za njim?
<Mmike> bas gledam, slack mi otme 2GB memorije, a hexchat 45 MG!
<Mmike> ok, nije za usporedbu, al svejedno, medjunoznog mu mlatarala!
<obrut> ono malo sto sam ja koristio web sucelje, izgleda ko slack, ponasa se ko slack
<obrut> ali nije da sam koristio dovoljno da bi znao detaljno usporedit
<obrut> jedan frend i ja iz te ekipe s njima komuniciramo iskljucivo preko irca :)
<vileni> ja sam zadnje koristio 3.x verzije
<vileni> ista stvar kao slack, osim sto mozes selfhostati
<obrut> pa da... selfhostas i ne jebes se s placanjem za full history
<Mmike> 127 mario@MP50 ~> snap search bashtop
<Mmike> error: unable to contact snap store
<Mmike> krasota! :)
<obrut> dpkg -P snapd :)
<Mmike> vileni, jel' ista stvar, ili? Mislim, jel' ima sve ficure k'o slack (threadove, notifikacije, remindere, giphy integraciju, hrpu modula za jiru, ansible, amazonove pimpeke, icingu, ablabla) ?
<vileni> obrut: da, samo sto moras odrzavati, bekapirati, apdejtati, odrzavati server na kojem se vrti, ako se vrti negdje izvan lokalne mreze i to placati
<obrut> vileni: pa to je ak vec imas server s kojim sve to radis, a ovo je jos jedna od aplikacija :)
<Mmike> obrut, znas koja divota - od punca laptop, ubuntu 14.04 upgradeirao na 20.04, sve po ps-u sa update-managerom, dva minorna problema imao (postfix je nesh srao, koji se instalirao jer lm-sensors instalira smartmontools koji pak hoce neki MTA), ostalo sve cic-mic.
<vileni> Mmike: kaze changelog da su u verziji 2.2 to imali, ne sjecam se da sam koristio to bas
<Mmike> i - nema snapa :)
<Mmike> jednostavno, nema! :)
<vileni> mi smo ga vrtili u lokalnoj mrezi u kvmu, moglo se do njega samo preko vpn-a
<vileni> mana/prednost je sto izvan ureda ne mozes dobiti poruke
<vileni> prednost je sto je self hostano pa ti podaci u pravilu nebi trebali iscuriti van ureda :)
<vileni> Mmike: jedna linija ti je dovoljna da ga isprobas, ako imas docker :) https://docs.mattermost.com/install/docker-local-machine.html#one-line-docker-install
<Mmike> vileni, pa mosh dic nekud vani pa se svi mogu spojit gore? Ima valjda neki TLS nesto? 
<vileni> ima
<Mmike> jer, meni je fantasticna stvar sa slackom sto se ne moram drkat sa bouncerima i inim stvarima, sve se super synca, a imam to na 3 racunala i mobitelu
<vileni> ako vjerujes da nece naci neki exploit da zaobidje 
<vileni> sad barem ima MFA za free verziju
<Mmike> a mislim, sta nije tako sa svim softverom?
<dodobas> https://http.cat/
<Mmike> https://http.cat/405
<Mmike> ROTFL :)
<obrut> ovo je mačka od žešćeg geeka :) https://http.cat/303
<Mmike>  pizdim kak P50 ima los ekran i kak se ne vidi na suncu (sjedim na terasi, u hladu/sjeni)
<Mmike> i onda mi zena pokaze da imam upaljeno 'reduce brightness when on battery power' :D
<dodobas> Mmike: :D:D
<Mmike> i sad imam i samo 44 minute baterije, al' dobro :D
<dodobas> a lijen si povuc produzni kabel po terasi ?
<Mmike> problem je charger od laptopa
<Mmike> nisam 2 uzeo
<Mmike> pa moram to sve prenosit
<Mmike> pa mi naporno
<Mmike> al' idemo sad u StariGrad, zena u shopping, dete u igranje, ja u remote ured
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> obrut: jesi kupio novu verziju RPI ??
<SilverSpace> pokvario mi se android pa razmišljam rpi uzeti 
<obrut> SilverSpace: jesam
<SilverSpace> obrut: jel to radi ok 
<SilverSpace> stavio bi kodi gore 
<obrut> kodi radi skroz ok, konacno da na rpi-u sucelje radi glatko
<obrut> (nisam bio zadovoljan recimo kako je radilo na trojci)
<obrut> fullhd h265 dekodira bez problema
<SilverSpace> koliko G rama je tvoj
<obrut> ih... imam ih vise :) 1GB i 2GB i 4GB verziju... ne znam na koju sam kodi stavio, sigurno nije 4, 1 ili 2
<obrut> inace, cijena 1G i 2G je sad ista pa ono, nema sta razmisljat izmedju tog dvoje
<obrut> 8GB nisam uzimo jer mi to nema smisla
<SilverSpace> thx
<SilverSpace> mislio sam si nekog androida ali i to poskupjelo 
<SilverSpace> a ova jeftina sranja neću 
<SilverSpace> https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-n2-with-4gbyte-ram-2/
<SilverSpace> ali kaj god gledaš ope na isto dođeš
<SilverSpace> rpi 4 ce imati dužu podršku i uzeo bi 4G
<obrut> ne znam jel se ti odroidi mogu narucit negdje iz EU... ovako ako narucis iz azije i spice ti pdv i carinu sve skupa ispadne dosta skupo
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-17
<JobMuffin> Hellouz gajz ! 
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> JobMuffin!
<Mmike> hbogner, bhogner!
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj si ono pito neki dan?
<Mmike> pitas, i onda odes, pa di to ima :)
<hbogner> pitam i odem nakon nekoliko sati :)
<hbogner> no worries, opalio sam cli blender na sve gpu-ove i normalno ga stressam
<hbogner> interesiraju me termalne karakteristike kad opteretim gpu, pri zazličitim kombinacijama fanova i airshroudova
<hbogner> i morao sam nighly blender uzeti jer ovaj iz repoa za 18.04 radi sa max cuda 8, a imam cuda 9.1 na sistemu
<Mmike> ima onaj neki
<Mmike> gpu stress kurac
<Mmike> btw, mosh i Unigine benchmarke skinit
<Mmike> s/kurac/ku*ac/
<Mmike> pardoncek :)
<jelly> sta nije odroid od nekih bugara?
<hbogner> Mmike, unigine neradi u cli modu
<hbogner> treba mi test za grafiku koja nema output
<hbogner> *grafiku=gpu
<jelly> #onokad vendor piše ne samo varijable i komentare, nego i imena datoteka svojim jezikom...
<jelly> https://system.mailboxde.com/prikazce_zahajene_prepravy_box.php
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-18
<respawn> d jutro
